# iBasso D42  "Mamba" with dual dacs! !! Hey Hey!  Improved Starting on Page 76 .



## jamato8

This is pretty exciting. A portable with dual Wolfson dacs and versatile voltage supply. While hooked up to the USB the amp section will be running at a little under 5 volts but when on the 9 volt battery you will be running at the 9 volts.

 Run time is around 9 hours for a 300mA battery and I would guess around 15 hours for an alkaline or a 500mA LiPoly.

 Release date: 10 15 09


 -Dual Wolfson WM8740 DAC Chip + TI PCM2706

 --USB signal input, provides I2S interface for decoding

 ---Works as a DAC+AMP Combo, a standalone AMP, or a standalone DAC (Line out function)

 ----2-Setting Gain Switch for impedance matching

 ------OP AMP rollable









 -------AMP section can be powered by either USB or 9V battery

 Price: $219.00 plus shipping.


 .


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

Wait wait... you can plug this in without batteries and it will work... holy ****.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Detrex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Let's see how this places against the HiFiMAN...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

They are totally different animals. The D4 Mamba is a USB dac/amp, not a player.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

Does the DAC upsample???


----------



## charlie0904

new product from ibasso?


----------



## Ntropic

Grr. This means they're probably going to drop the D2+ in price.

 I mean, it's almost perfect. Swappable opamps, USB/9V, what looks to be the same case as the D2, line out, and for almost the same price as a D2.

 I wonder if there's a way to combine the voltage from the USB line and the battery. I know there's a switch at the back... but hmm... 14V...


----------



## theory_87

Hopign for ibasso to release D11 instead...


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *theory_87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hopign for ibasso to release D11 instead..._

 

That will probably be another thread. :^) No idea when though.


----------



## kb1gra

This thing have a charging circuit in it, or do you have to keep popping batteries in and out?


----------



## achow

argh, i hate this forum. shoulda heeded the motto.

 looking forward to a review about this when it comes out.

 it's almost too perfect. was going to get an ibasso T4 but now i might consider this.

 Does anyone here have it on pre-order? and does that said person have RE0? very interested in knowing how that synergy will play out

 Edit: for got to include the following two phones: AKG K271MKII and Senn HD650


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kb1gra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This thing have a charging circuit in it, or do you have to keep popping batteries in and out?_

 

I would bet that it doesn't have a recharging circuit because of the knurled fittings on the back. I like using the low discharge 9 volts though because they provide a better sound and then there is the 500mA liPoly or alkaline or lithium for the longer run.


----------



## wuwhere

Nice, too bad no optical input.


----------



## charlie0904

optical would be D11... their top end model.


----------



## wuwhere

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *charlie0904* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_optical would be D11... their top end model._

 

I was actually thinking that it would be, for my Rockboxed iHP-120.


----------



## LingLing1337

Hm, looking forward to more info on the D11. D4 also looks very nice though!


----------



## jpstereo

No info the iBasso site as of yet!


----------



## LingLing1337

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jpstereo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No info the iBasso site as of yet!_

 

Yeah, first thing I did was check the site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But I think that Jamato receives info ahead of time, since he is a regular reviewer of iBasso.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

Ugh, I wish I could justify having more than one Portable DAC/Amps... as this looks awesome. I keep buying them then selling them off.


----------



## charlie0904

looks good for sitting on the desk. look forward to jamato's review on its dual wolfson dac.


----------



## userlander

Can't wait to hear how this things sounds. In!


----------



## madwolf

The ability to use 9V is very interesting. 

 In theory, the best 9V op-amp should sound better than the best 5V op-amp. 
 You could have more voltage headroom and better constant current sources powering the differential pair. 

 But when the 9V goes flat and you need to fall back to USB you need to change/Roll OP-amp. 

 Will need to spend time searching for the best 5V op-amp and the best 9V op-amp. 
 A great product to eat away more of my time, and maybe money.


----------



## theory_87

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *madwolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The ability to use 9V is very interesting. 

 In theory, the best 9V op-amp should sound better than the best 5V op-amp. 
 You could have more voltage headroom and better constant current sources powering the differential pair. 

 But when the 9V goes flat and you need to fall back to USB you need to change/Roll OP-amp. 

 Will need to spend time searching for the best 5V op-amp and the best 9V op-amp. 
 A great product to eat away more of my time, and maybe money._

 

you should try portaphile in 24v


----------



## chesterqw

excited! XD XD


----------



## chesterqw

i wonder if it will be able to use li-ion "9V" battery...


----------



## RAQemUP

Sigh, that thing is so hot. I am glad I waited for the next generation of Ibasso amps. Now it's either I get this or wait for a similar product but with optical also. I wonder how long the battery life is though.


----------



## insyte

Too bad this doesn't have a charging circuit for the battery


----------



## qusp

yes, lwhile intriguing, not what i'm waiting for. although at the moment i'm toying with the idea of a 'portable' battery modded VALAB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would and will still buy the dual 8740 D11, which I would guess is not that far away


----------



## ClieOS

I wonder, how do you get the line-out out of the DAC? Jumper?


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wonder, how do you get the line-out out of the DAC? Jumper?_

 

The jack by the volume control has a detector that will make it either a line out from the dac or a line in so you can use just the amp section. 

 The run time on a 300mA battery is 9 hours. There is a lot for a battery to power. The op amp, buffer and two dacs. I guess that my 500mA li poly will run around 15 hours or so. Alkalines, would run longer.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The jack by the volume control has a detector that will make it either a line out from the dac or a line in so you can use just the amp section._

 

Thanks for the explanation. Quite an interesting thing to know


----------



## qusp

^^ same as the D10, you plug a mini cable into the aux/line out jack and if the USB is being fed, it will automatically switch on the line-out function.

 dang, I go out for a ciggie and get beaten to the punch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 its not perfect this system and I personally would prefer a physical switch, sometimes I need to cycle the D10 to get it to recognize an input/output and switch the relay.


----------



## Steely Dan

Now I'm glad I didn't already buy the D2+, I'd rather have the 9 Volt.


----------



## rhythmdevils

I wonder how this would work as a pre-amp/DAC for my powered monitors.


----------



## runnin17

I was waiting till christmas to get a D10. Hopefully they come out with the D11 soon so I don't have to wait too much longer to get it.


----------



## Vitor Teixeira

Hi there!

 How does this thing conect with DAP? It'ill bring cables?
 Or you have to buy it separatly?
 I currently have iPod Touch 2G 32 GB and Sansa Clip+ 8 GB.
 Any recomendations?

 Will you recomend this one instead of the D2 + Boa?
 What's the improvement?
 With , let's say, not so god speakers, you wont get to "feel" the power of this equipment, right?
 Im saying this because in the home office (the place where i listen to more music) i have Logitech Z4 speakers, and im afraid that i wont get the full potential of this DAC.
 In a 150/200$ budget what others may i consider?
 I have a recomendation for Harman-Kardan Soundstick II, any others?

 (if this questions sounded dumb, it's because they really are, sorry 'bout that)

 Thanks.


----------



## kb1gra

without a digital source in (USB, optical) you won't be using the DAC at all, just the amp. So, straight from a DAP, it's just an amplifier, not a DAC at all.

 It's also not really meant to be connected to power speakers, it's not that powerful a device.


----------



## Vitor Teixeira

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kb1gra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_without a digital source in (USB, optical) you won't be using the DAC at all, just the amp. So, straight from a DAP, it's just an amplifier, not a DAC at all.

 It's also not really meant to be connected to power speakers, it's not that powerful a device._

 

Thank you kb1gra, but i 've not make myself clear, when i mean connected to speakers, i meant trough laptop via USB, that way can work as a DAC and an amplifier, no?


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vitor Teixeira* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thank you kb1gra, but i 've not make myself clear, when i mean connected to speakers, i meant trough laptop via USB, that way can work as a DAC and an amplifier, no?_

 

Yes it will be a dac and preamplifier to speakers that either have a built in amplifier or external amplifier.


----------



## Vitor Teixeira

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes it will be a dac and preamplifier to speakers that either have a built in amplifier or external amplifier._

 

Thank you jamato, what about the speakers, are the Harman-Kardan soudstick ii (the ones i can afford) a good choice to pair with the Ibasso D4,
 or could you recomend another ones, in the same "league"?
 (in hope you understand my indecision, i really am new in the area, and im trying not make many mistakes)


----------



## kb1gra

Ah, sorry, you were asking about using it with DAPs so I assumed that's what the whole post was about.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vitor Teixeira* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thank you jamato, what about the speakers, are the Harman-Kardan soudstick ii (the ones i can afford) a good choice to pair with the Ibasso D4,
 or could you recomend another ones, in the same "league"?
 (in hope you understand my indecision, i really am new in the area, and im trying not make many mistakes)_

 

I have not used those speakers and don't really have experience with other small speakers. I am sure there are many people that have had experience. It might be good to look on some of the other forums here that might deal better with the question.


----------



## madwolf

How many op-amp is roll-able in the D4 ? What is the default op-amps. 
 Specially is there a ground op-amp. 

 Does it contain a CS8416 digital receiver ?


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Detrex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Let's see how this places against the HiFiMAN...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Not in the same league, apart from being a standalone player, the HM-801 has dual PCM1704U-K. 

 This D4 Mamba is obviously a direct competitor to the Original Pico with USB DAC. 

 I much prefer USB straight to I2S implementation even with sacrificing Coax or Optical input options. I prefer ONE high quality input vs. Two mediocre ones.

 -Ed


----------



## charlie0904

wonder how the amp sounds. there isn't information about the op amps inside D4.


----------



## jamato8

The opamps that come installed are: AD8066 on L/R, and LMH6655s on the buffer. The 8066 can run from 5 to 24 volts and the 6655 up to 12 volts so they can run from the USB or the 9 volt battery.


----------



## charlie0904

cool, thanks john.


----------



## mrarroyo

iBasso has been an increadible company, I recall an scant 2+ years ago when the D1 came out. Lots of improvements since!


----------



## HiFlight

I already have a Topkit ready for my D4! It can run on either voltage. I have to add to what Miguel said in the previous post...I have never done business with a company that is as responsive to customer input and suggestions as iBasso. In addition, the customer service and support is second to none. 

 Just goes to show that great support and products still builds a first-rate company!!! Perhaps General Motors should have sent some reps to see what iBasso is doing right!


----------



## charpi

I quite a DAC noob here, so my question may sound dumb.

 I went to the iBasso website and D10 was more expensive than D4, despite D4 being similar (I guess?) to the D10 but has dual DAC chips. One thing I noticed that is written for the D10 and not the D4 is this CS8416 receiver chip, what exactly does this do? And why would the D10 be more expensive? And what's the other differences between the D4 and D10?


----------



## Gbjerke

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *charpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I quite a DAC noob here, so my question may sound dumb.

 I went to the iBasso website and D10 was more expensive than D4, despite D4 being similar (I guess?) to the D10 but has dual DAC chips. One thing I noticed that is written for the D10 and not the D4 is this CS8416 receiver chip, what exactly does this do? And why would the D10 be more expensive? And what's the other differences between the D4 and D10?_

 

The D10 accepts optical and coaxial. I don't know how the DAC sections compare, 'spose the D4 is better. The D10 was made for iRivers or other DAPs that has either optical or coaxial out.


----------



## kb1gra

Really wish this had an integrated battery with charging circuit. Popping batteries in and out to get the full 9v capability is relatively annoying when using this as a DAC.


----------



## charlie0904

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kb1gra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Really wish this had an integrated battery with charging circuit. Popping batteries in and out to get the full 9v capability is relatively annoying when using this as a DAC._

 

the dual dac seems to be consuming alot of power, just 9 hrs from 9 volt batteries. D4 seems to be better sitting on the desk using usb, if u don't need the optical or coax.


----------



## kb1gra

I plan to mostly use it at a desk actually, but I'd prefer it if it had the option for a DC power in, since usb is 5v in theory, I have to run it off the batteries to get 9V for the amp section, which would be the point of buying this as I've got some high impedance cans. 

 Will probably spring for one anyway, but it would have cost them basically nothing to put in a DC in as an option. Especially since the battery life is pretty bad anyway.

 I can always run the amp section through my mini3 I guess...

 I mostly am looking for something small to run with my laptop when I'm not at MY desk but am still stationary (train, plane, coffee shop, etc) I have a Topaz but its size is just a little unwieldy for that. Don't NEED the DAC but it'd be kinda nice to have.


----------



## Armaegis

Not sure if this was answered already, but what kind of advantage does dual DACs offer over a single one?


----------



## mrarroyo

I may have to get a D4, it sure looks like it will be a good performer. Perhaps even great, time will tell.


----------



## kb1gra

I put in my order for one, and a 300mah battery + charger from zbattery.

 Total cost with shipping for both the battery and the D4 brought it to about $280.


----------



## Nirvana1000

Too bad they don't include the opamp rolling kit like the P3 and the D10!


----------



## HiFlight

I must say that the dual DACs really sound fine, even right out of the box with only an hour or so of use. While the amp can be powered by USB or battery power when using a USB signal input, the amp can only be used with battery power when using the Aux input. 

 I really like the 9v internal contacts...real contacts, not the cheap snap-in connector used by most 9v components. 

 After just a brief audition of the stock opamps, of course I just had to roll to the D4 Topkit!

 I am using 9.6v 230mah PowerEx rechargeable cells, now I need to see what the run time is when using only the aux input/amp. BTW, the battery can be changed is less than a minute by just removing 2 thumb nuts. 

 It looks to me at this point as if iBasso has another real winner!


----------



## jamato8

There are two different Mamba's in Africa. The Black Mamba is more on the ground, fast, slim and rear fanged and reaches 12 feet in length. Its mouth is big enough that, unlike many rear fanged snakes, it can bite humans and has a potent venom. If aggravated it will pursue a person and is feared. I have worked with many poisonous snakes but never the Mamba. 

 This will be my first experience with one.


----------



## wuwhere

Will the next one be the D11 Taipan?


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I must say that the dual DACs really sound fine, even right out of the box with only an hour or so of use. While the amp can be powered by USB or battery power when using a USB signal input, the amp can only be used with battery power when using the Aux input. 

 I really like the 9v internal contacts...real contacts, not the cheap snap-in connector used by most 9v components. 

 After just a brief audition of the stock opamps, of course I just had to roll to the D4 Topkit!

 I am using 9.6v 230mah PowerEx rechargeable cells, now I need to see what the run time is when using only the aux input/amp. BTW, the battery can be changed is less than a minute by just removing 2 thumb nuts. 

 It looks to me at this point as if iBasso has another real winner!_

 

So any further impressions?


----------



## Cahayahati3105

the minus one is the battery,it is only for arround 9 hours playing...


----------



## HiFlight

I am going to evaluate some L-R opamps that draw low power, but will still sound good with bypassed buffers. Most of the current draw in the D4 is in the L-R and buffer opamps. The DACs are entirely powered by the USB and never by the battery. It should be possible to find a combination that will increase battery play time.

 When using the USB input, selection of the 5v position should greatly increase battery life as well.


----------



## Lorentz

And I got my iBasso D2+ just a week or two ago. Sigh.

 Oh well, still sounds good, so.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So any further impressions?_

 

Well, just for grins, I hooked up my D4 (with Topkit) to my AKG K-340s, which are probably the most difficult dynamic cans to drive, and believe it or not, I was able to get more volume than I cared to use, with excellent SQ throughout the entire audio spectrum. Sounded effortless, very similar to my desktop amp. 

 I would assume from this that the D4 will easily handle Senn. HD650s, etc. 

 9v to the amp does make a difference. Output performance was similar to my P3+ although all of the opamps are different.


----------



## HiFlight

One thing to keep in mind regarding battery life: When using the USB input, selecting the 5v power position will supply the entire amp with 5v power, and no battery power at all is utilized. 

 When I am using low-draw opamps, there is not much difference in SQ between the 2 settings. 

 I have a minimum current set in place now, and will try to get an idea of the difference in battery life between the low-draws and higher current opamps.


----------



## kingblind

Just ordered the ibasso D4 today.. Very excited.. Does anyone know about how long it takes to get an amp from them to the West Coast?


----------



## jamato8

It takes about 2 to 3 days once shipped and shipping is normally pretty fast.


----------



## shawn_low

Am really keen to pick this up for the DAC.

 Can someone compare it to the PICO DAC (which uses the same Wolfson chip, but only one).

 Would be great to compare it to a class-leading desktop DAC too!


----------



## shawn_low

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nirvana1000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Too bad they don't include the opamp rolling kit like the P3 and the D10!_

 

I emailed iBasso to see if they could include a kit as per the P3 and D10 but they said that those opamps aren't compatible and asked me to contact Hiflight for a kit!

 Paging Hiflight! Any plans for a D4 kit?


----------



## charlie0904

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shawn_low* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I emailed iBasso to see if they could include a kit as per the P3 and D10 but they said that those opamps aren't compatible and asked me to contact Hiflight for a kit!

 Paging Hiflight! Any plans for a D4 kit?_

 

haha.. Hiflight already setup a topkit for D4 but no details yet as he may be in search of a various combinations.


----------



## V3ng3anc3

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shawn_low* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Am really keen to pick this up for the DAC.

 Can someone compare it to the PICO DAC (which uses the same Wolfson chip, but only one).

 Would be great to compare it to a class-leading desktop DAC too!_

 

I also want to know how well it compares with the Pico amp/dac. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm considering either getting the Pico or the D4. Does the D4 have a very low noise floor and good rf shielding? My laptop output already drives me insane, the jack is probably messed up since you would randomly start hearing static from it, and if I accidently tap my headphone jack that's connected to my laptop, the static noise would occur (and it's extremely loud and I need to tap it several more times to get it to stop). Sorry if I'm using the wrong terms, I'm still very much a noob about audio equipment.


----------



## shawn_low

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *V3ng3anc3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I also want to know how well it compares with the Pico amp/dac. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm considering either getting the Pico or the D4. Does the D4 have a very low noise floor and good rf shielding? My laptop output already drives me insane, the jack is probably messed up since you would randomly start hearing static from it, and if I accidently tap my headphone jack that's connected to my laptop, the static noise would occur (and it's extremely loud and I need to tap it several more times to get it to stop). Sorry if I'm using the wrong terms, I'm still very much a noob about audio equipment._

 

Well, one thing that I am thinking is: the Pico costs more than double what the D4 costs.

 Will you be getting double the perceived audio gain from the PICO? That extra money can go to new cans, IEMs or a DAP and some nice cables and a six-pack of beer!

 What's tempting me about the D4 is the low price considering it uses the same Dac chip as the Pico...


----------



## V3ng3anc3

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shawn_low* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, one thing that I am thinking is: the Pico costs more than double what the D4 costs.

 Will you be getting double the perceived audio gain from the PICO? That extra money can go to new cans, IEMs or a DAP and some nice cables and a six-pack of beer!

 What's tempting me about the D4 is the low price considering it uses the same Dac chip as the Pico..._

 

Yeah, the low price is very tempting, but I still am curious about how the D4 fairs against the Pico. At half the price of the Pico, I could also possibly buy a Little Dot tube amp with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And how important is having a nice cable like a 3.5mm to LOD? Personally I think it's insane to spend $75+ on cables like an ALO cable. But does it make a drastic difference? I was thinking of just getting the one iBasso makes since it'll be easier that way if I get the D4, is it any good? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## vkvedam

Is it a DAC/Channel architecture? One for the left and one for the right.


----------



## jamato8

It has one dac for each channel.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shawn_low* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, one thing that I am thinking is: the Pico costs more than double what the D4 costs.

 Will you be getting double the perceived audio gain from the PICO? That extra money can go to new cans, IEMs or a DAP and some nice cables and a six-pack of beer!

 What's tempting me about the D4 is the low price considering it uses the same Dac chip as the Pico..._

 

Chips are half the battle. Its how the chips are implemented. Even with 2, I would be suprised if the Mamba amounted to the Pico. One thing that people seem to forget is that the Pico DAC upsamples, I don't think the Mamba does that.


----------



## jamato8

It is all conjecture until you have heard it. 

 The amp section of the D4 is excellent and the dual dacs do a great job of retrieving the data and presenting it as Music.


----------



## PatLogan

Hi jamato8,
 Sorry, I haven't read the 6 pages, but, did you test this mamba ?
 The D10, IMHO, is really weak on the USB entry.
 Is the D4 better ?
 Cheers,
 Pat


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PatLogan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi jamato8,
 Sorry, I haven't read the 6 pages, but, did you test this mamba ?
 The D10, IMHO, is really weak on the USB entry.
 Is the D4 better ?
 Cheers,
 Pat_

 

Yes, the D4 DAC performance is better than that of the D10. There are a few other components that are upgraded as well. 

 The amp section also does justice to the improved DAC performance. It is a very nice sounding unit. 

 With 5v power selected, there is no battery power utilized when using the USB input. Using the Aux input with 9v selected, the battery life varies from about 8 hours to over 20, depending upon ones choice of opamps. (This is using 230mah rechargeable cells) 

 It should be possible to get over 30 hours using alkaline cells with the 9v/Ext Input option, again depending upon the selection of opamps. 

 I find the SQ of the D4 when using the USB input to be very similar to that of the D10 with the optical input.


----------



## PatLogan

Hi Ron,
 Thank you for your answer, you're a gem!
 Cheers
 Pat


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

I very tempted to try one, too bad there are only a few ways to do this without actually purchasing one.


----------



## paulybatz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *V3ng3anc3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 And how important is having a nice cable like a 3.5mm to LOD? Personally I think it's insane to spend $75+ on cables like an ALO cable. But does it make a drastic difference? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Not to hijack the thread, YES!

 If it made no difference, ALO and others would not be in business and to boot this site would not have the same popularity


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paulybatz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not to hijack the thread, YES!

 If it made no difference, ALO and others would not be in business and to boot this site would not have the same popularity_

 

Really I wouldn't say that. There are plenty of businesses that provide useless services. That being said, if you are looking for a long term and reliable cable, it does not hurt to buy a 100 dollar cable, especially if your portable rig costs over 1 grand.

 Also, remember when you are paying for a quality product, a lot of the time you are paying for excellent customer service. I don't have an ALO cable, but the big reason I bet ALO keeps such a strong following is because their customer service is really great. You can tell just by reading the ALO forum and feedback threads.

 Huge sonic differences? I would say no to minimal, but there is more to a cable than its sonic capabilities. Bad quality cables break easy.


----------



## kingblind

I really like ALO cables, But I get most of mine from monoprice.. And their CS and quality have been fantastic.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PatLogan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi jamato8,
 Sorry, I haven't read the 6 pages, but, did you test this mamba ?
 The D10, IMHO, is really weak on the USB entry.
 Is the D4 better ?
 Cheers,
 Pat_

 

I have been using the amp section more than the USB as I use the optical out of my iRiver to an optical in dac and then the D4. The D4 amp section is excellent. I need to let the USB section of dacs run in for a while but it does sound very good but I can't give a detailed opinion yet.


----------



## V3ng3anc3

Can't wait for an actual review of the D4, just waiting on that before I decide to get it or not. And excuse me for bringing the thread off topic there about the cable. 

 How does the dac on the D4 compare to that of the Pico so far?


----------



## GTL

The D4 has no optical output right? Damn wheres that D11.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GTL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The D4 has no optical output right? Damn wheres that D11._

 

That would be an optical input, no it is USB only.


----------



## HiFlight

Running one low-draw LR opamp with bypassed buffers, I have just passed 24 hrs run time still with no distortion. This opamp functions down to 2.8 volts, so it is squeezing every bit of juice out of the 230mah rechargeable. 

 I think the greatest appeal of the D4 will be to those who listen to a lot of streaming music or otherwise use USB a lot. With the appropriate opamps, one can use the 5v position and still get great sound out of the amp without using any battery power at all. Also, using the D4 DAC pass-though to another rig uses no battery at all. 

 If you want a first-class USB soundcard that you can still carry with you, the D4 is a very logical choice. 

 I believe the D4 is an example of iBasso thinking outside of the box. 

 Using the D4 just as a basic amp is added frosting.


----------



## charpi

Hmmm, another thing just came to me as I was browsing the forums. I might be wrong though.

 This D4's specs look quite similar to the iBasso OEM project. Both use dual wm8740 right? I wonder how would both compare? At least on the dac section


----------



## mudhole

Hi jamato8, 

 I am just thinking to buy a P3+ because I don't need a DAC in my portable rig. Have you compared the D4's amp section with P3+'s? I want a portable amp can drive my HD650s to a kind of acceptable level. If the D4's amp section is better or equal to p3+, I definitely will go for D4.


----------



## vkvedam

I've sent an email to iBasso about the release of D11. Got a response advising that they have no intention of releasing something like a D11, but in the next 6 months there would be an improved version of the D10.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mudhole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi jamato8, 

 I am just thinking to buy a P3+ because I don't need a DAC in my portable rig. Have you compared the D4's amp section with P3+'s? I want a portable amp can drive my HD650s to a kind of acceptable level. If the D4's amp section is better or equal to p3+, I definitely will go for D4._

 

I have just begun to listen to the D4 so it will take time to hear what it is capable of but at this time I will say the amp section is of a high caliber and sits up there among the best portables. HiFlight may have compared the two more.


----------



## mudhole

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have just begun to listen to the D4 so it will take time to hear what it is capable of but at this time I will say the amp section is of a high caliber and sits up there among the best portables. HiFlight may have compared the two more._

 



 Thanks jamato8, I am looking forward to your more comparisons.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vkvedam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've sent an email to iBasso about the release of D11. Got a response advising that they have no intention of releasing something like a D11, but in the next 6 months there would be an improved version of the D10.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

So... a D10+ then? I wonder what they would change.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have just begun to listen to the D4 so it will take time to hear what it is capable of but at this time I will say the amp section is of a high caliber and sits up there among the best portables. HiFlight may have compared the two more._

 

The P3+ has more options as far as opamp selection is concerned. It can be buffer, 3-channel or 4-channel architecture. 

 Both have a 9v capability, however the P3+ can run from an external adapter, whereas the D4 cannot. 

 I find the SQ to be very close between the 2, I am sure that from strictly an audio standpoint, either would suffice. 

 The final choice is whether or not you mind changing batteries fairly often in the D4 (9-20+ hours, depending on choice of opamps) or whether you value the ability to roll opamps in the ground channel of the P3+. 

 Another consideration is that the P3+ uses only single-channel opamps in the buffer sockets, which limits the choices somewhat, whereas the D4 uses the more common dual-channel opamps. 

 I would probably suggest that if there was no need at all for USB capablility, the P3+ would likely be the first choice. If you anticipate the need for a superb DAC now or in the future, the D4 would probably fill the bill just fine.


----------



## vkvedam

Hey Ron, just a quick question. Which headphones/earphones do you sort of use for these portable tests?
 Cheers...


----------



## K3cT

So you need battery to make use of the 9V function? 

 Can you use the D4+ while charging simultaneously like the Pico? And if yes, at what voltage?


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *K3cT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So you need battery to make use of the 9V function? 

 Can you use the D4+ while charging simultaneously like the Pico? And if yes, at what voltage?_

 

The D4 does not charge the battery. You either need to use an alkaline or rechargeable batteries and have a charger for them. If running the D4 from the USB you can run the dac and amp from the 5 volt input. If you want to use the USB and the 9 volt output, then you will be running from the USB 5 volt for the dacs and the 9 volt battery for the amp. But yes you can charge batteries and listen to it at the same time, though the batteries won't be inside the D4.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vkvedam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey Ron, just a quick question. Which headphones/earphones do you sort of use for these portable tests?
 Cheers..._

 

I use about 4 different phones for most of my testing: 
 Sony F1
 Yuin G1A
 Yuin OK2
 Westone ES3X

 For ultimate power output, the last trial is with my AKG K-340s. 

 This about covers the full range of phones, from circumaural to supra-aural thru IEM, from very sensitive to very demanding in their power requirements. 

 A particular opamp combination must pass muster with all the phones before I will recommend it for consideration, as some combos sound good with some types of phones, but not others.


----------



## mudhole

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The P3+ has more options as far as opamp selection is concerned. It can be buffer, 3-channel or 4-channel architecture. 

 Both have a 9v capability, however the P3+ can run from an external adapter, whereas the D4 cannot. 

 I find the SQ to be very close between the 2, I am sure that from strictly an audio standpoint, either would suffice. 

 The final choice is whether or not you mind changing batteries fairly often in the D4 (9-20+ hours, depending on choice of opamps) or whether you value the ability to roll opamps in the ground channel of the P3+. 

 Another consideration is that the P3+ uses only single-channel opamps in the buffer sockets, which limits the choices somewhat, whereas the D4 uses the more common dual-channel opamps. 

 I would probably suggest that if there was no need at all for USB capablility, the P3+ would likely be the first choice. If you anticipate the need for a superb DAC now or in the future, the D4 would probably fill the bill just fine._

 

Thanks HiFlight,

 Now as the amp sections are the same level, and I am not a big fans of opamps rolling. for me the bettery life is the main consideration. Do you know normally how is the bettery life of P3+? 

 Second, I think the D4 will have higher re-sale value.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mudhole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks HiFlight,

 Now as the amp sections are the same level, and I am not a big fans of opamps rolling. for me the bettery life is the main consideration. Do you know normally how is the bettery life of P3+? 

 Second, I think the D4 will have higher re-sale value._

 

On rechargeables, I believe the P3+ runs about 20-25 hours. This is very dependent upon the number and types of opamps used. If both V & G ground sockets are used, playtime will likely be less. IIRC, the stock configuration ran about 25 hours before SQ suffered. 

 I believe that using a single LTC6241HV in the D4 with dummy buffers will outlast the stock configuration in the P3+. 

 With the stock configuration in each amp, the P3+ will outlast the D4 due to the higher milliamp capacity of AAA cells over 9v.

 Of course one can use the P3+ with an external 9v adapter and have unlimited playtime.


----------



## clasam

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *theory_87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hopign for ibasso to release D11 instead..._

 

Has this been confirmed by iBasso? Or are we talking about Ryuzoh's plans?


----------



## runnin17

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vkvedam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've sent an email to iBasso about the release of D11. Got a response advising that they have no intention of releasing something like a D11, but in the next 6 months there would be an improved version of the D10.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Same here. Which sucks because the wife was going to get me a D10 for Christmas. Now I am wondering if I should wait till the updated D10. I was really looking forward to the D10 too.


----------



## clasam

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I must say that the dual DACs really sound fine, even right out of the box with only an hour or so of use. While the amp can be powered by USB or battery power when using a USB signal input, the amp can only be used with battery power when using the Aux input. 

 I really like the 9v internal contacts...real contacts, not the cheap snap-in connector used by most 9v components. 

 After just a brief audition of the stock opamps, of course I just had to roll to the D4 Topkit!

 I am using 9.6v 230mah PowerEx rechargeable cells, now I need to see what the run time is when using only the aux input/amp. BTW, the battery can be changed is less than a minute by just removing 2 thumb nuts. 

 It looks to me at this point as if iBasso has another real winner!_

 

How bout a comparison with the D10? Edit - found the comparison

 What's your top kit?


----------



## clasam

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vkvedam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've sent an email to iBasso about the release of D11. Got a response advising that they have no intention of releasing something like a D11, but in the next 6 months there would be an improved version of the D10.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Any details?


----------



## wuwhere

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vkvedam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've sent an email to iBasso about the release of D11. Got a response advising that they have no intention of releasing something like a D11, but in the next 6 months there would be an improved version of the D10.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

In the next iteration, iBasso should make the housing bigger for the BG caps.


----------



## jjsoviet

Okay, really confused with the power requirements with the Mamba. It can be either powered by USB (5v) or a 9v battery, I understand. Is the amp section still accessible when connected via the USB? If that's so, how odes it sound compared to the 9v option?

 Thanks!


----------



## vkvedam

They haven't given me any details about the future D10.


----------



## wuwhere

The way I understand it is the DAC is always powered from the USB, 5vdc. If there is no 9vdc battery inside, the amp will also draw power from the USB, 5vdc. If there is a 9vdc inside, the amp will always draw power from the 9vdc battery. Is this correct?

 If the 9vdc battery is drained and cannot provide power to the amp, does it draw power from the USB 5vdc?


----------



## akdmx

I have a straight forward question regarding the d4 -- 1/4 or 1/8th? it doesn't say in the product info on the ibasso website, and I can't really tell form the pictures because there is no point of comparison. I figured it would be 1/8th since it's marketed toward the whole portable world but I would like to be sure.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wuwhere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The way I understand it is the DAC is always powered from the USB, 5vdc. If there is no 9vdc battery inside, the amp will also draw power from the USB, 5vdc. If there is a 9vdc inside, the amp will always draw power from the 9vdc battery. Is this correct?_

 

Not quite correct. When the USB input is active, the power to the amp is selectable via the rear switch. One can select 5v or 9v for the amp. The DAC is always powered by the USB. If the 5v position is selected, no power at all is used by the battery. In fact, the switch does not even need to be on in order for the pass-thru DAC output to be used. 

 Without USB, the amp can only be used with the selector switch in the 9v position.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *akdmx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a straight forward question regarding the d4 -- 1/4 or 1/8th? it doesn't say in the product info on the ibasso website, and I can't really tell form the pictures because there is no point of comparison. I figured it would be 1/8th since it's marketed toward the whole portable world but I would like to be sure._

 

Both Headphone output and Aux In/Out are both 1/8".


----------



## wuwhere

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not quite correct. When the USB input is active, the power to the amp is selectable via the rear switch. One can select 5v or 9v for the amp. The DAC is always powered by the USB. If the 5v position is selected, no power at all is used by the battery. In fact, the switch does not even need to be on in order for the pass-thru DAC output to be used. 

 Without USB, the amp can only be used with the selector switch in the 9v position._

 

Thanks, I forgot about the switch at the back.

 USB selected = amp is powered from USB 5vdc.
 Battery selected = amp is powered from 9vdc battery.
 Battery selected and no battery = amp is dead.
 Battery selected but battery is drained = amp is dead.

 Is this correct?


----------



## jjsoviet

Adding to that, is there any audible difference in the 5vdc from the 9v battery outputs?


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wuwhere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks, I forgot about the switch at the back.

 USB selected = amp is powered from USB 5vdc.
 Battery selected = amp is powered from 9vdc battery.
 Battery selected and no battery = amp is dead.
 Battery selected but battery is drained = amp is dead.

 Is this correct?_

 

Yep.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jjsoviet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Adding to that, is there any audible difference in the 5vdc from the 9v battery outputs?_

 

Depending upon what you are driving but I do hear a slight difference with the JH13 Pro IEM's. With the 9 volt selected I hear a little cleaner highs and that could be the battery vs DC from the USB.


----------



## jjsoviet

Oh. My phones are pretty hard to drive, the K518 and the HD 238. I hope they really benefit from either power option.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I may have to replace my D2 Boa with one of these...


----------



## wuwhere

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Depending upon what you are driving but I do hear a slight difference with the JH13 Pro IEM's. With the 9 volt selected I hear a little cleaner highs and that could be the battery vs DC from the USB._

 

The USB is also current limited to 500mA. So if all of your PC/Laptop USBs are network together and you have other USB devices plugged it, half an amp is not much.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wuwhere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The USB is also current limited to 500mA. So if all of your PC/Laptop USBs are network together and you have other USB devices plugged it, half an amp is not much._

 

Hm? Does that mean that the more USB devices plugged in to my laptop, the less juice the D4 gets?


----------



## wuwhere

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jjsoviet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hm? Does that mean that the more USB devices plugged in to my laptop, the less juice the D4 gets?_

 

Hate to say it.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wuwhere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hate to say it._

 

Oh noes, I always use my external hard drive and USB mouse... so I don't think the D4 suits my style. Any other recommendation that is comparable to the D4?


----------



## wuwhere

FWIW, I don't listen to USB from my laptop/PC. I have other devices plugged in there like my mouse wireless USB, keyboard, etc..., I don't know what noise they may induce in the USB.


----------



## jjsoviet

But at least the DAC option is far better than my headphone out, which sucks badly. Is the Total Bithead/Icon Mobile/D2 Boa a better choice? Or should I get something better than these?


----------



## wuwhere

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jjsoviet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But at least the DAC option is far better than my headphone out, which sucks badly. Is the Total Bithead/Icon Mobile/D2 Boa a better choice? Or should I get something better than these?_

 

You need an external source/DAP.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wuwhere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You need an external source/DAP._

 

A DAP? I have two iPods, a Touch and a Classic. My laptop too has Foobar2000 with Dolby Headphone.


----------



## wuwhere

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jjsoviet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A DAP? I have two iPods, a Touch and a Classic. My laptop too has Foobar2000 with Dolby Headphone._

 

No wonder you are longing for better.


----------



## jjsoviet

Yup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So... what could be good choices for under 200 bucks? The D4 is sadly too much responsibility for me, and the USB performance is a bit of a disappointment.


----------



## wuwhere

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jjsoviet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So... what could be good choices for under 200 bucks? The D4 is sadly too much responsibility for me, and the USB performance is a bit of a disappointment._

 

Ask the guys at the Computer Audio forum.


----------



## jjsoviet

Okay.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I use a mini 4-port USB hub that plugs into both my Macbook USB ports - I have 2-3 DAC/amps plugged in most of the time, and often also a desktop USB drive for Time Machine or a USB Digital TV card. I admit that most of the USB devices only use the USB for the DAC and charging, but not driving the amp too (don't use my 3MOVE with no battery very often, and that does run both off 5v). And the 500Gb HD is powered from the wall.


----------



## wuwhere

There is this USB M2tech Hiface that I'm keeping an eye on (http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f46/us...hiface-446375/).


----------



## runnin17

Just some info I thought I would share.

 Dear Sir/Madam,
 Thank you for your concern.
 There are many rumors about D10+ or D11, we just want to clarify that we dont have any plan about the D10+ or D11 at this moment.* One thing that I can confirm is we will not release the D10+. We will think about the development**of D11 or D20 in the future, just everything has not be planned yet, and the development will take at least half year.
 *
 Sincerely
 iBasso Audio


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jjsoviet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh noes, I always use my external hard drive and USB mouse... so I don't think the D4 suits my style. Any other recommendation that is comparable to the D4?_

 

Each USB socket in your PC provides approx 500ma output. 

 If you have your devices daisy-chained together thru a hub, you will share the single 500ma from the port in your computer that the hub is plugged into, but if you have the D4 plugged into its own USB port on your computer, it will receive the full 500ma. 

 All of my devices used by my computer are USB, but I never share the USB port used by my DAC/Amp. 

 The USB-fed power supply in the D4 is pretty well filtered and I have never gotten any noise or other artifacts when the D4 is plugged into its own USB port.


----------



## kingblind

Just got my D4 today.. I am blown away.. I am primarily using it as a headphone amp... I Just love it.. What a deal.


----------



## V3ng3anc3

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kingblind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just got my D4 today.. I am blown away.. I am primarily using it as a headphone amp... I Just love it.. What a deal._

 

How long did it take to reach you?


----------



## shawn_low

From past experience, expect to get your amp from ibasso in a week.

 So, are we going to get a real review of this and a head to head with the PICO or not?


----------



## pekingduck

what are the advantages of using two DAC chips?


----------



## wuwhere

Two dacs also has disadvantages like more power consumption, more components on the board and costs.


----------



## jamato8

As I listen more to the amp section of the D4 it really comes through as dynamic and open sounding. This has to be one of the best amps iBasso has produced. Acoustical blues has that natural space and drive to the music. Extremely enjoyable.


----------



## superjohny

wonder how is this compared to PICO AMP/DAC,though D4 is less than half the price of pico


----------



## gopack87

Sorry if this is a dumb question, but do you guys think the D4 could power the likes of Beyerdynamics or maybe the Denon Ahd2000's?


----------



## shiro86

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As I listen more to the amp section of the D4 it really comes through as dynamic and open sounding. This has to be one of the best amps iBasso has produced. Acoustical blues has that natural space and drive to the music. Extremely enjoyable._

 

So how does Ibasso D4 Mamba sound quality compared to D10? 

 Considering D10 without using the optical input, which one is the best sounding between D4 and D10?


 Thx =)


----------



## K3cT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *superjohny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_wonder how is this compared to PICO AMP/DAC,though D4 is less than half the price of pico_

 

If the Pico has no problems beating the D10 via their USB inputs, I'm sure it will have no problem beating the D4.


----------



## superjohny

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *K3cT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If the Pico has no problems beating the D10 via their USB inputs, I'm sure it will have no problem beating the D4._

 

but D4 has a dual dac system, and it seems like both pico and D4 uses wm8740??


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *K3cT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If the Pico has no problems beating the D10 via their USB inputs, I'm sure it will have no problem beating the D4._

 

How can you possibly assume that having never heard the D4? I don't find it a credible statement no matter what amp or dac is being mentioned when not heard.


----------



## K3cT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *superjohny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_but D4 has a dual dac system, and it seems like both pico and D4 uses wm8740??_

 

The chip's implementation is also important. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How can you possibly assume that having never heard the D4? I don't find it a credible statement no matter what amp or dac is being mentioned when not heard._

 

Here comes the cavalry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That doesn't stop me from making a logical guess does it not? If the top-of-the-line D10 loses to the Pico then isn't it sensible to expect the same result with its lower tier brother? And I haven't even touched on the price factor.


----------



## jamato8

If referring to the D4 as a lower tier brother what makes that a valid assumption? The dac section of the D4 is upgraded and the amp is very fine sounding. 

 And guess is right and that is all that it is, a guess. You are right though, you can guess what ever you please.


----------



## HiFlight

I would not consider the D4 to be "lower tier". IMO, it is right up there among the best portables in terms of circuit design and SQ. (price notwithstanding)


----------



## jc9394

Anyone compared D4 to either Pico with DAC or iQube V2?


----------



## eucariote

jamato8, I see in your signature that you also have an iBasso D10 and a Predator. Once your D4 is burned in, could you please give your impressions/ranking of how it compares using USB input? (I'll soon be buying one of those, or a pico, to use with Grado SR225s). Cheers.


----------



## superjohny

eucariote, i am choosing btw a pico and D4 as well.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

Sigh... I have to decide between this and a Zune pass for the year. I guess I could buy this... and maybe sell it for 20 bucks less once I am done with it (or I decide its better than the pico and sell the pico). Maybe I can get them to send me one for review, as I have owned 5 or 6 of the more popular portable amps. Always worth a try right?


----------



## K3cT

Pico is certainly the safer route because it sounds good and has a reputation here.

 Nevertheless, though I am skeptical with this D4 due to my experience with the D10 (it isn't bad per se but the Pico is simply the better unit by quite a margin), I say don't let this stop you folks from getting it. Who knows that the D4 is better than the Pico after all?


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *K3cT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Pico is certainly the safer route because it sounds good and has a reputation here.

 Nevertheless, though I am skeptical with this D4 due to my experience with the D10 (it isn't bad per se but the Pico is simply the better unit by quite a margin), I say don't let this stop you folks from getting it. Who knows that the D4 is better than the Pico after all? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I had the same experience with the D10.


----------



## GTL

Interesting. Did u guys compare the pico to the d10 usb or optical input?


----------



## K3cT

USB input obviously. I'm going with my memories since I don't have the D10 with me now but tonally, the Pico sounded more effortless and organic to my ears. The D10 sounded a bit grainy and steely in the treble, the Pico has none of this.


----------



## GreenLeo

Very fair.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *K3cT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_USB input obviously. I'm going with my memories since I don't have the D10 with me now but tonally, the Pico sounded more effortless and organic to my ears. The D10 sounded a bit grainy and steely in the treble, the Pico has none of this._

 

It all depends upon what op amps you used in the D10. I have not heard the Pico but having read some reviews it does appear that the USB section is slightly better but that the optical section of the D10 is a little better when compared to the Pico using the USB input. I myself still prefer optical if given a choice but the D4 has improved over anything else I have heard via USB. 

 On the D4 the changing of op amps can morph it into a number of different sounds and I have found the amp section to be very dynamic and in the high frequencies, very clean. I also find the fit and finish of the D4 to be excellent with even the volume control knob now being made to iBasso specifications.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

Yes I used USB imput too. So I asked iBasso if I could review one, doubt they will let me try it though. I don't see why they would because they have many great people already willing to do it for them.


----------



## V3ng3anc3

Just got my D4 today! Took only 2 days to get to me from China. o_o


----------



## HiFlight

Using the appropriate Topkits in each, I find that the D10 has a little wider and deeper soundstage, but the D4 bass reaches deeper and is tighter. Overall, the D4 has more impact. It also drives my AKG K-340s to a higher volume level than does the D10. Most likely due to the higher supply voltage.


----------



## skydro

I'm deciding between this amp and Amp3 Pro(2) player for my Yuin PK1 buds. I would use D4 with my netbook, but it wouldn't be as convenient as Amp3. Do you think that D4 will be much better for PK1-s than Amp3 Pro? So far I haven't gotten decent sound out of my PK1-s unamped.


----------



## V3ng3anc3

Liking the D4 a lot. With the SE530, I hear no extremely noticeable noise till beyond the 2 o'clock position on high gain (powered by USB still waiting for 9v to finish charging). Finally! I don't have to suffer through the noisy internal soundcard of my laptop.

 EDIT: well tll I turned it to low-gain, it was dead silent... my bad still some noise but not that bad on high-gain


----------



## driftingbunnies

I'm not hearing a big difference with my akg k450's. Did other owners feel like a burn in will change the sound significantly? It is a bit quieter than my headphone out of my laptop, but i don't think it was worth the amount of money. any suggestions?


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

While I thought there was no chance for me to get a review sample of the D4, there may actually be one now! Will update, but there soon may be a D4 review here verses the Pico. So those who want to see this comparison, tell iBasso to send me one!


----------



## kingblind

It took just under a week to get my ibasso d4.. 4 days to be exact..


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Scott_Tarlow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_While I thought there was no chance for me to get a review sample of the D4, there may actually be one now! Will update, but there soon may be a D4 review here verses the Pico. So those who want to see this comparison, tell iBasso to send me one!_

 

Maybe we'll start a review battle and have everyone ask them to send one to me for review instead.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

Hey... this isn't highlander, there can me MORE than 1!!


----------



## jamato8

I didn't think about using the D4 to take streamed music like, oh I don't know, "The Grateful Dead" and play it.. Sounds great. . . resonating bass, pure highs and smooth mids. . . .


----------



## mudhole

Hi jamato8 & HiFlight,

 This is the last question before I make the decision on P3+ and D4. I swear
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 From the ibasso website, I noticed that the P3+ uses some high quality components such as, gold plated PCB, ALPS volume pot, Nichicon cap, Vishay resistors, Switchcraft jacks. So what components are D4 used? Will the different level components effect the SQ a lot?


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

They rejected my offer to do a review because my main DAC/Amp is the Pico, which apparently creates artificial treble. Oh well, was worth a try right =).


----------



## K3cT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Scott_Tarlow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They rejected my offer to do a review because my main DAC/Amp is the Pico, which apparently creates artificial treble. Oh well, was worth a try right =)._

 

I'm not sure what to disagree upon: their treble claim (which I disagree with) or their reluctance to lend you a review unit because of the above-mentioned claim!


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *K3cT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm not sure what to disagree upon: their treble claim (which I disagree with) or their reluctance to lend you a review unit because of the above-mentioned claim! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Its kind of weird considering I own/owned 3 of their amps, including the D2 and D10. What eva, they probably want someone who doesn't like the pico and likes the D10. I was going to buy one and then sell it here (take a hit on shipping or something like that), but this tells me they are not very confident of their product.


----------



## burgunder

Has Ibasso ever announced a stand alone dac with a form factor like the D4 or D10? Anyway the D4 looks rather intruiging and with that pricebracket it's hard to resist


----------



## V3ng3anc3

Thanks for the topkit Ron! Just got it in today, and it's a definite improvement over that of the stock opamps. Took me awhile to get the stock opamps off though, they were so cramped in there.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Scott_Tarlow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Its kind of weird considering I own/owned 3 of their amps, including the D2 and D10. What eva, they probably want someone who doesn't like the pico and likes the D10. I was going to buy one and then sell it here (take a hit on shipping or something like that), but this tells me they are not very confident of their product._

 

I have not asked for a review sample because I like to pay for them and not send them back, and I didn't want to spend the money right now. I do still own the D2 and D10, and I use the D10 daily while the Pico is tucked away in my drawer. I guess that makes me a candidate.


----------



## paulybatz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Scott_Tarlow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Its kind of weird considering I own/owned 3 of their amps, including the D2 and D10. What eva, they probably want someone who doesn't like the pico and likes the D10. I was going to buy one and then sell it here (take a hit on shipping or something like that), but this tells me they are not very confident of their product._

 

I think it's more of they would rather you just simply buy it, than give you one for free!


----------



## paulybatz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *burgunder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has Ibasso ever announced a stand alone dac with a form factor like the D4 or D10? Anyway the D4 looks rather intruiging and with that pricebracket it's hard to resist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Im trying to decide on either the D4 and the T3, I may just buy both or ask them to send me a sample, LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 All this new gear definitely gave me the bug!

 Any one have any comparison between those two amps and perhaps both against the D3, which is what I have to go against.
 The D3 is a great amp, however it could have better separation and the silent/black is not totally black as with the LISAIII for example


----------



## jamato8

I have tried the 8397 in a number of different configurations and never quite liked the highs. I know Xin first used the op amp a number of years ago before anyone else was using in in small portables and finally opted for something else even though he tried it in the Mini for a while. I figure that since the Pico is very popular that the highs have been tamed. I have never heard the Pico but would like to some day. I do understand what iBasso refers to though but again, I have not heard the Pico so I make no assumptions.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *burgunder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has Ibasso ever announced a stand alone dac with a form factor like the D4 or D10? Anyway the D4 looks rather intruiging and with that pricebracket it's hard to resist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The D4 is essentially a stand-alone USB DAC. When USB is plugged in, it will pass thru a a decoded USB signal via the Aux output with no battery power required at all. IMO, the SQ of the D4 DAC is excellent in all respects.


----------



## akdmx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gopack87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry if this is a dumb question, but do you guys think the D4 could power the likes of Beyerdynamics or maybe the Denon Ahd2000's?_

 

I am using my D4 with my hd650s without power issues. It's certainly not an infinite-headroom type situation, but I listen comfortably at around 11 or 12 with the gain switched on. Also, maybe there is something wrong with my batteries, but it doesn't sound much more powerful on 9v than on usb.


----------



## V3ng3anc3

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *akdmx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am using my D4 with my hd650s without power issues. It's certainly not an infinite-headroom type situation, but I listen comfortably at around 11 or 12 with the gain switched on. Also, maybe there is something wrong with my batteries, but it doesn't sound much more powerful on 9v than on usb._

 

Yeah, I don't think I really notice any difference between the battery and usb; power and sound quality-wise.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *V3ng3anc3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, I don't think I really notice any difference between the battery and usb; power and sound quality-wise._

 

With the appropriate opamps, the D4 will not sound noticeably different, as the higher voltage setting will only be noticeable with a higher input voltage from the source. It is then capable of playing at a higher volume levels without clipping. 

 At lower input source voltages, such as line-level inputs, the input voltage is considerably less than the supply voltage of the D4, even in the 5v setting, so output sound levels will be similar to other amps. 

 Also, some recordings are mixed at a high levels, and these can be played at higher volume levels before clipping levels are reached when the voltage selector is in the 9 volt position

 The higher voltage will not necessarily result in better SQ unless the chosen opamp is operating right on the edge of its performance envelope at the 5v setting. Probably the biggest advantage of the higher voltage setting is the increased headroom and the ability to deal with heavy transients, especially in the lower frequencies. 

 Surprisingly, a small power output such as is found in most DAPs of about 10ma can often produce very high volume levels, especially with recordings that are compressed quite a bit, but one heavy bass drum strike can result in the momentary requirement of 10x or more of the average output current being used, plus it results in much higher momentary input voltage swings . This, of course, will result in severe clipping and/or distortion in the lower powered devices. This is where the real advantage of an external amp is realized. 

 Of course there will be audible changes between opamps that are chosen specifically for the different voltage levels, but many (the best choices) sound equally good at both voltages with the 9v setting more able to handle transients at high volumes.


----------



## V3ng3anc3

hmm for some reason when using the D4 i can hear some of my songs skip quite a lot, but when I'm using my headphones straight out of the laptop, it doesn't skip. Is it just a bad mp3 file that the dac can pick up?


----------



## darkswordsman17

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *V3ng3anc3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hmm for some reason when using the D4 i can hear some of my songs skip quite a lot, but when I'm using my headphones straight out of the laptop, it doesn't skip. Is it just a bad mp3 file that the dac can pick up?_

 

Can you describe this skipping more? It could be a USB latency issue, what software (OS, media player, plug-ins, etc) are you using? You have it directly connected to the computer itself and not through something else (monitor, USB hub)? Do you have any other USB devices plugged in?


----------



## paulybatz

I bit the bullet and bought both the D4 and T3...reviews and comparisons to come!!!!!


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paulybatz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Im trying to decide on either the D4 and the T3, I may just buy both or ask them to send me a sample, LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 All this new gear definitely gave me the bug!

 Any one have any comparison between those two amps and perhaps both against the D3, which is what I have to go against.
 The D3 is a great amp, however it could have better separation and the silent/black is not totally black as with the LISAIII for example_


----------



## RAQemUP

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paulybatz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I bit the bullet and bought both the D4 and T3...reviews and comparisons to come!!!!!_

 

Nice. I look forward to your impressions. I am on the fence whether to get the D4 or wait for a D10+. Currently own a T4 and D2 Viper.


----------



## V3ng3anc3

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkswordsman17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can you describe this skipping more? It could be a USB latency issue, what software (OS, media player, plug-ins, etc) are you using? You have it directly connected to the computer itself and not through something else (monitor, USB hub)? Do you have any other USB devices plugged in?_

 

I just got back from class now and I'm replaying the songs, but it seems like the skipping problem has gone away. I'm guessing that the usb cable wasn't properly connected. Sorry for the trouble.

 EDIT: I was using Windows Media Player on Windows 7 Professional, which is where the skipping occurred. After I listened to a couple more songs, some had just a little skipping (not nearly as bad as earlier), but once I loaded onto foobar it was fine. So it was probably a combination of usb connection and Windows Media Player.


----------



## tav

Does anyone know if the Mamba supports USB 2.0 specs? What's the highest supported sampling rate? 

 Any reviews? I haven't found any yet.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RAQemUP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice. I look forward to your impressions. I am on the fence whether to get the D4 or wait for a D10+. Currently own a T4 and D2 Viper._

 

The D4 is a really great device. There will be a LONG wait for a D10+ according to iBasso. 

 It is their opinion that the SQ of the D4 is the best of any of their amps, and I tend to agree, based upon my comparisons to date. 

 In the case of the D4 vs the D10, it would first appear that iBasso is competing against itself, but upon further analysis, they have, in the D4, essentially created a stand-alone DAC with an amp section that does full justice to the dual DAC performance. 

 For those who really use USB for CDs, streaming music, etc, the D4 is hard to fault, despite the very modest price. 

 The D4, D10, and P3+ all have their own particular niche in which they are most appropriate.


----------



## V3ng3anc3

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone know if the Mamba supports USB 2.0 specs? What's the highest supported sampling rate? 

 Any reviews? I haven't found any yet._

 

I think the highest supported sampling rate is 16bit 48000 Hz


----------



## tigon_ridge

It's very interesting that the D4 could perform so well while costing considerably less than the D10.


----------



## Armaegis

My general view on the D4 vs the D10 from reading everyone's impressions is that the D4 is the new star for sound quality, while the D10 still remains the "swiss army knife" of the series (and portable dac/amps in general) with its versatile input/output options.


----------



## mudhole

I just ordered D4 today. Thank you jamato8 and HiFlight helping me made the decision.


----------



## tigon_ridge

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The D4 is a really great device._

 

How does the sound coming out from the D4 @ 5v USB compare to the Amp3, especially with your ES3X? No hiss and a bit warmer than the Amp3, I hope? Thanks.


----------



## Gbjerke

So if it provides the best SQ, what's really the point of buying the P3+? 20bucks less and longer batterylife only?


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gbjerke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So if it provides the best SQ, what's really the point of buying the P3+? 20bucks less and longer batterylife only?_

 

That and the ability to use an external power adapter, if desired. 
 Also, one can play with the configuration of the ground channel with different opamp combinations in the P3+. 

 For those who like to experiment with various architecture configurations and opamp choices, the P3+ is a good choice for a basic amp. 

 While the D4 lacks the ability to use an external power adapter and has a fixed ground architecture, the dual DACs and excellent amplifier quality make it a good all-around choice. 

 FWIW, if I was forced to keep only one of my iBasso amps, it would be the D4.


----------



## tigon_ridge

Uhh, what about my question?


----------



## tav

Based on discussions here I ordered a D4 yesterday. IBasso has already sent my tracking number, surprisingly prompt service. 

 Will be interesting to see how long it takes to move from SHENZHEN China to Seattle. 

 BTW, I"ll be using this primarily with a MacBook, Etymotic ER6i and HD-600's.

 Music Library is on a Netgear ReadyNAS. 

 Thanks for the knowledgeable guidance on this thread.


----------



## K3cT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The D4 is essentially a stand-alone USB DAC. When USB is plugged in, it will pass thru a a decoded USB signal via the Aux output with no battery power required at all. IMO, the SQ of the D4 DAC is excellent in all respects._

 

This means that it draws power from the USB port no?

 Can you please check whether there is any hissing whatsoever when the D4 is used as DAC-only?


----------



## V3ng3anc3

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *K3cT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This means that it draws power from the USB port no?

 Can you please check whether there is any hissing whatsoever when the D4 is used as DAC-only?_

 

The DAC is completely powered by the USB. I plugged my Shure SE530 into the aux output which bypasses the amp (with the DAC plugged in of course) and it is dead silent.


----------



## jamato8

I don't get any hiss and when the music is on, great sound. :^)


----------



## K3cT

I am very tempted to get one just to compare it with the Pico. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like they say: FOR SCIENCE!


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *K3cT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am very tempted to get one just to compare it with the Pico. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like they say: FOR SCIENCE!_

 

Go for it! It should be a very interesting comparison.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I forgot to mention I ordered one today. So, I'll add it to my USB DAC/amp review after burn-in.


----------



## wuwhere

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I forgot to mention I ordered one today. So, I'll add it to my USB DAC/amp review after burn-in._

 

Looking forward to your review.


----------



## tigon_ridge

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I forgot to mention I ordered one today. So, I'll add it to my USB DAC/amp review after burn-in._

 

Yayyy, another review of a great product from you! Will look forward to it as well; even though, at a $219 pricetag, I think we don't really need many more reviews to see that this product is pretty decent value, judging from Jamato8 and Hiflight's impressions. I mean, how iBasso could manufacture a new flagship that costs 20% less than their former flagship boggles my mind.


----------



## supern0va

A possibly silly question:

 I understand that I can connect the D4 to my macbook using USB, then headphone/aux out to my IEMs (curently using UM3X).

 Am wondering if I can do the same for an ipod/iphone, or must I use a LOD? Thanks for any help!


----------



## V3ng3anc3

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *supern0va* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A possibly silly question:

 I understand that I can connect the D4 to my macbook using USB, then headphone/aux out to my IEMs (curently using UM3X).

 Am wondering if I can do the same for an ipod/iphone, or must I use a LOD? Thanks for any help!_

 

Yeah, you can do the same. You just plug a 3.5mm to 3.5mm into the aux out and ipod. But a LOD should be much better since it bypasses the ipod's amp.


----------



## supern0va

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *V3ng3anc3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, you can do the same. You just plug a 3.5mm to 3.5mm into the aux out and ipod. But a LOD should be much better since it bypasses the ipod's amp._

 

No, I don't mean a 3.5-to-3.5, but using the Apple-provided USB cable to connect the iPod to the D4 (at the USB port). Is this possible?


----------



## V3ng3anc3

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *supern0va* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, I don't mean a 3.5-to-3.5, but using the Apple-provided USB cable to connect the iPod to the D4 (at the USB port). Is this possible?_

 

Ahhh ok, my bad. Then I'm not really sure, but I think I remember this question on another thread, and I think the answer was no, correct me if I'm wrong. I think it was because the iPod doesn't support a LOD to usb, also the DAC runs off the power through the usb, but won't take power from an iPod.


----------



## eucariote

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wuwhere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looking forward to your review._

 

X2


----------



## tav

I received the D4 today and have been listening a bit. My impressions;

 - It's small, very small. Smaller than a pack of cigarettes. 
 - Although far from being broken in, it sounds lovely driving HD-600's in the high gain setting. Plenty of bass, deep sound stage, very good mid range. No background hiss or other unwanted noises. 
 - Shipping time was amazing, 2 Days from China to the West Coast
 - The D4 appears to support up to 16/48 sampling

 Best $200 I've spent towards my music listening pleasure in a long time. If you are in the market for a highly portable USB DAC/AMP don't hesitate and buy one.


----------



## tigon_ridge

Congratulations!


----------



## donsiapno

I placed my D4 order 4 days ago and the shipping company said that it might take another 3 days before I receive it


----------



## turnstyle

Hoping to quickly confirm something...

 Laptop > (via USB) > D4 > UM3x

 I won't need to use the battery for that, right?

 And if I were to use the battery, there wouldn't be much (if any) improvement to the sound quality?


----------



## V3ng3anc3

Yeah, you won't need a battery if you have the D4 plugged into your laptop and having it completely powered through the USB.


----------



## turnstyle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *V3ng3anc3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, you won't need a battery if you have the D4 plugged into your laptop and having it completely powered through the USB._

 

Thanks -- and am I correct to think that using the battery doesn't improve the sound quality much (if at all)?


----------



## nhat_thanh

Hey I tried the D4 in UK meet today, I used it via usb with my laptop so can't comment on how good is the dac or amp alone, but the combo is very good indeed.
 I used to have the D3, and found the D4 (stock) have more detail, dynamic, cleaner sound the bass is tighter at the bottom end.
 And yes the case look really nice!


----------



## lbj

Hi guys, new here and to headphone listening in general. Am I correct in assuming the D4 and other iBasso amps don't include a cross-feed circuit? Don't see any mention of it in the literature.


----------



## kingblind

No cross feed.. there is a gain switch however.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *turnstyle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks -- and am I correct to think that using the battery doesn't improve the sound quality much (if at all)?_

 

I took my Topkit equipped D4 to a local Mini-meet this past weekend, and asked several listeners to attempt to hear any differences in sound when switching between the USB and Battery power. None could detect any audible differences. 

 I am sure that this was one of the major considerations by iBasso, as the D4 is likely to be used most often via USB input. 

 The ability of the D4 to deliver the same quality of audio while using no battery power at all in the USB configuration is, without question, a major selling point.


----------



## Vitor Teixeira

Is it "normal" when connecting headphones (AT-ESW9) to the D4 to hear a annoying hiss?(before conecting DAP)
 fsssssssssssssssss...lol


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vitor Teixeira* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is it "normal" when connecting headphones (AT-ESW9) to the D4 to hear a annoying hiss?(before conecting DAP)
 fsssssssssssssssss...lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Does it hiss after the DAp is connected?


----------



## Vitor Teixeira

Yes, it goes on when i connect the DAP, but now a strange thing hapenned,
 i connect the cable to iPod and the "sound" volume just disapears!
 I think it might be the cable...its a LOD cable that i purchased from iBasso with
 the D4, but i dont feel that is a very good one....
 Or maybe its the iPod going mad, stupid..just reminds me that when i tak'em off
 the JBL dock happens the same, iPod soundless...maybe im searching the wrong problem, maybe it was the iPod all the time..bah
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 btw any recomendation for a good and reliable LOD for Touch 2G?
 (sorry for the offtopic question)


----------



## turnstyle

I'm a bit unclear -- is the D4 making a hiss noise? I'm using sensitive IEMs (UM3X), and I'm specifically interested in getting D4 partly to eliminate hiss when I plug the UM3X directly into my laptop's phone out...

 On a related note: are left/right levels balanced at low volumes? My understanding is that can be a common problem, depending on the type of volume control...


----------



## tigon_ridge

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I took my Topkit equipped D4 to a local Mini-meet this past weekend, and asked several listeners to attempt to hear any differences in sound when switching between the USB and Battery power. None could detect any audible differences. 

 I am sure that this was one of the major considerations by iBasso, as the D4 is likely to be used most often via USB input. 

*The ability of the D4 to deliver the same quality of audio while using no battery power at all in the USB configuration is, without question, a major selling point.*_

 

That's really good news, HiFlight. Thanks! I wonder, if you hadn't ever known the price tag, would you have believed it if someone had told you this thing is only $219?


----------



## turnstyle

fwiw, a few thing iBasso replied to me:

 1) "The battery does improve the sound a little, and most of people cant tell the difference. The D4 is better than the D2+ for sure."

 2) "In our experience, the USB input isnt as quiet as other input in all USB device. But the D4's USB-DAC is still quiet enough for your music listening, even with very sensitie IEMs."

 3) "We use ALPS potentiometer on the D4. Also, we pick potentiometer before solder it to the board. All potentiometer has less than 2 dB imbalance, and we throw more than 50% potentiometer which has large than 2dB difference on small volume. Therefore, our products does not have imbalance problem."


----------



## tav

I haven't' noticed any hiss or imbalance at all using Etymotics, Shure IEM's, Grado 60's, or HD-600's. 

 The D4 is very good and I continue to be impressed by what it's capable of at a relatively modest cost.


----------



## turnstyle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I haven't' noticed any hiss or imbalance at all using Etymotics, Shure IEM's, Grado 60's, or HD-600's. 

 The D4 is very good and I continue to be impressed by what it's capable of at a relatively modest cost._

 

And just to be sure, here you're taking about using it as a USB DAC?


----------



## HiFlight

I hear NO hiss when using it as a DAC or amplifier only.


----------



## turnstyle

trigger: pulled!


----------



## tav

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *turnstyle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And just to be sure, here you're taking about using it as a USB DAC?_

 

ReadyNAS > MacBoook > D4 > Various IEM's and Headphones. 

 BTW, the sound via the D4 LINE OUT to an IPOD/IPHONE LOD is quite nice as well.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

WOW!

 My iBasso D4 arrived today and right out of the box it sounds pretty darn close to my 1000+ hour D10 with TLE2141 class-A/EL8201 topkit. I love it.


----------



## paulybatz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_WOW!

 My iBasso D4 arrived today and right out of the box it sounds pretty darn close to my 1000+ hour D10 with TLE2141 class-A/EL8201 topkit. I love it._

 

Wow is right! You beat me HPA! I was supposed to have mine today, but took the boys to the park, worth it to miss the UPS guy, but man am I excited for it!


----------



## mudhole

My D4's DHL delivery notice was on my door when I got home after work today. And they will come here again tomorrow, but I am sure nobody will be home neither. And Wednesday is a holiday, so I only can pick it up on Thursday. Really can not wait.......


----------



## dongringo

Newbie here! 

 After several trips to various Hi-Fi stores around town in the last month to test headphones and a few dac/amps and several days of reading post after post on this forum I finally broke down and made my first ever 'sound' purchase:

 Grado RS1i and ibasso D4 (for PC listening)

 I'm pretty sure I won't have any complaints given that I'm coming from crap mp3s, crap soundcard, and crap $50 Sony headphones.

 Did I make a good choice?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dongringo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Newbie here! 

 After several trips to various Hi-Fi stores around town in the last month to test headphones and a few dac/amps and several days of reading post after post on this forum I finally broke down and made my first ever 'sound' purchase:

 Grado RS1i and ibasso D4 (for PC listening)

 I'm pretty sure I won't have any complaints given that I'm coming from crap mp3s, crap soundcard, and crap $50 Sony headphones.

 Did I make a good choice?_

 

Yes, now quit head-fi or we'll have to be sorry for your wallet.


----------



## tigon_ridge

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_WOW!

 My iBasso D4 arrived today and right out of the box it sounds pretty darn close to my 1000+ hour D10 with TLE2141 class-A/EL8201 topkit. I love it._

 

Awesome! So let us know when you have made another update to your already extensive review of DAC/amps, ya?


----------



## pekingduck

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_WOW!

 My iBasso D4 arrived today and right out of the box it sounds pretty darn close to my 1000+ hour D10 with TLE2141 class-A/EL8201 topkit. I love it._

 

HPA, could you try the ESW10JPN driven by the D4? I am curious about the synergy of the two


----------



## paulybatz

I think you did pretty good...contact
 hiflight for a opamp topkit to improve the bass a bit and battery life on your 
 D4
 Happy Listening!
 Pauly

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dongringo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Newbie here! 

 After several trips to various Hi-Fi stores around town in the last month to test headphones and a few dac/amps and several days of reading post after post on this forum I finally broke down and made my first ever 'sound' purchase:

 Grado RS1i and ibasso D4 (for PC listening)

 I'm pretty sure I won't have any complaints given that I'm coming from crap mp3s, crap soundcard, and crap $50 Sony headphones.

 Did I make a good choice?_


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pekingduck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_HPA, could you try the ESW10JPN driven by the D4? I am curious about the synergy of the two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It sounds good to me. The 10's aren't hard to drive and I hear a good spatial presentation with tuneful bass and nice mids.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pekingduck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_HPA, could you try the ESW10JPN driven by the D4? I am curious about the synergy of the two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'll try to do that later when I have time, but it will be part of my review either way.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tigon_ridge* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Awesome! So let us know when you have made another update to your already extensive review of DAC/amps, ya?_

 

If you subscribe to my big USB DAC amp review you will get updates.


----------



## Starpig

Have someone compared de D4 with Apogee Duet?

 I know these devices are not of the same category, but i'm searching for a DAC/AMP for a semi-portable rig based on my MacBook and for now the Duet seems to be the best choice; i'was wandering if the D4 could be a good choice too!!

 So how are these two devices compared?

 The amp must drive ATH-ES7, Grado SR325is and maybe a Sennheiser HD650 one day...


----------



## sohels

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_WOW!

 My iBasso D4 arrived today and right out of the box it sounds pretty darn close to my 1000+ hour D10 with TLE2141 class-A/EL8201 topkit. I love it._

 

Will it be possible to compare this to the Hifiman EF2 using your HD600s?


----------



## pekingduck

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It sounds good to me. The 10's aren't hard to drive and I hear a good spatial presentation with tuneful bass and nice mids._

 

thanks!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sohels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Will it be possible to compare this to the Hifiman EF2 using your HD600s?_

 

I usually try all my headphones with the amps for my big USB DAC amp review, so I will report on that.


----------



## paulybatz

Right out of the box...this amp is fantastic...do not hesitate in my honest opinion


----------



## dongringo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, now quit head-fi or we'll have to be sorry for your wallet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

LOL I was just thinking that.


----------



## dongringo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paulybatz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think you did pretty good...contact
 hiflight for a opamp topkit to improve the bass a bit and battery life on your 
 D4
 Happy Listening!
 Pauly_

 

Thanks for that advice. I'll check into it.


----------



## mudhole

Got my D4 today!. I think I must write some impression to feedback this wonderful forums. But I have to apologize for my bad English first.

 I spent about 2 hours to listen it until now. For my esw9s, I didn't notice too much different with unamped directly from ipod. ( a little disappointed, ). 
 But when I use it to drive my HD650s and K701s, I was so satisfied with it. Just turn the knob at 12:00, the volum are pretty aloud. The bass is deep and tight, middles are smooth and highs have a lots of details, clear and bright. Compare with my home rig(see my signatures), it sounds more cold and bright but with a thin body, and highs are a little hiss. But for a portable amp to drive the 650s and 701s, what more can I expect?

 For the the DAC part, I would like to say, it is amazing. I use foobar2k WASAPI to USB input of my LIttle dot DAC1 and D4 to little dot MKIII. I found the two DACs at the same level. Little Dot has a better bass and the D4 with a little more details at highs. 

 Plus my little dot DAC has more than 200hours on it and the D4 only has less than two hours. 

 Will try to write more impression after it burn-in.


----------



## jamato8

The D4 needs over 100 hours to form the caps and smooth out. Also with the op amp changes you can make, the sound can be warmed up or cooled off or any number of things in small steps.


----------



## mrarroyo

I received the D4 "Mamba" and a T3 on Sunday 11/08 and I have been listening to it since. I have not had a desire to listen to any of my big rig amps/dacs and to me this says a lot! The D4 " Mamba" has about 55 hours of burn-in of which about 13 hours have been of actual listening. Normally I would wait at least a couple hundred hours before declaring an unit a dud or a great one! Well, the D4 "Mamba" is IMO a GREAT ONE! It sounded good from the get go.

 If I had three words to describe the sound they would be: involving, smooth, and detailed. The sound from the start was smooth w/ no shrillness or harshness, usually it takes at least a couple of hundred hours for an unit to settle and to have this level of clarity. Believe it or not the Grado RS-1 sound extremely cohesive, even, and relaxed. Yet it retains the level of detail, pinpoint accuracy, and extension it is known for.

 Normally an SS amp that is properly designed and built can rival tube amps in their presentation and involvement. Sadly there are not many SS amps which IMO achieve such a high level, the D4 "Mamba" is one of them. Coming from a portable is just amazing.

 I shall continue to burn the unit in and should have additional comments by this coming weekend. Cheers and congratulations to iBasso for another great product! Do not know how they keep raising the bar but they do.

 Note: So far I have been feeding the D4 "Mamba" via the USB cable and not using a 9 volt battery.


----------



## tigon_ridge

^ Cheers!


----------



## paulybatz

Not to hijack the thread...I started one contrasting the D4 and the T3

 ...I noticed a slight difference with the battery, give it a try...just a little bump in punch with the 9V (I used an alkaline), curious what you find (that was right out of the box, I would anticipate it levels out once broken in).

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Note: So far I have been feeding the D4 "Mamba" via the USB cable and not using a 9 volt battery._


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paulybatz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not to hijack the thread...I started one contrasting the D4 and the T3

 ...I noticed a slight difference with the battery, give it a try...just a little bump in punch with the 9V (I used an alkaline), curious what you find (that was right out of the box, I would anticipate it levels out once broken in)._

 

At our recent mini-meet, with the Topkit equipped D4, no one was able to discern any differences between the USB and Battery positions when using the same source and phones. Perhaps other opamps would perform differently.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_At our recent mini-meet, with the Topkit equipped D4, no one was able to discern any differences between the USB and Battery positions when using the same source and phones. Perhaps other opamps would perform differently._

 

What headphones where used? I don't hear much of any difference either but it would "seem" that more voltage swing with some headphones would be noticeable. I don't get it. Maybe like in some speaker amps you have to do more than double the power from say 100 to 200 watts as it is in the first few watts that sound really matters but more like a 100 to 400 watts or 300 watts to give that headroom on difficult passages and hungry current demands before it is noticeable.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What headphones where used? I don't hear much of any difference either but it would "seem" that more voltage swing with some headphones would be noticeable. I don't get it. Maybe like in some speaker amps you have to do more than double the power from say 100 to 200 watts as it is in the first few watts that sound really matters but more like a 100 to 400 watts or 300 watts to give that headroom on difficult passages and hungry current demands before it is noticeable._

 

We were using for this comparison recabled Koss KSC-35s. 
 I think using the higher voltage would show up as an advantage when swinging a higher input voltage. We were using mostly line-in sources which certainly do not overtax the 5v supply of the D4.


----------



## jamato8

Yeah, and the 35 don't need much. I would think the difference would be heard with more demanding phones.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_At our recent mini-meet, with the Topkit equipped D4, no one was able to discern any differences between the USB and Battery positions when using the same source and phones. Perhaps other opamps would perform differently._

 

With the 300 ohm HD600 there is a huge difference in power between the 5v and 9v option. The high impedance phones need voltage swing more than they need current. At 5v it plays about as loud as a Predator or D10 which is moderately loud but not really loud like the 3MOVE or V1, and the HD600 lack punch in the bass with 5v at high volumes (similar to Predator and D10 when pushed too loud with HD600). But at 9v the D4 really kicks it into gear and the HD600 seem 3-5 dB louder with better bass impact. I'll have more power comparisons in my upcoming review, but for now the D4 at 9v is useable with HD600 for bass-heads, and only slightly behind the 3MOVE and V1 in power.

 Also, the peeps asking about Livewires with D4, it's a great match. Same with ESW10JPN.


----------



## Zai

I'm really looking forward for a direct comparison with the Pico DAC.


----------



## K3cT

I initially planned to get the D4 but after much deliberation, I ended up with a Gamma1 which would eventually be converted into a Gamma2. Someone in the local circle is bound to have it sooner or later though.


----------



## mrarroyo

I have continued using the D3 "Mamba" as a USB DAC w/o a battery, it now has about 120 hours of burn-in. In my opinion the D4 "Mamba" was getting consistently better over the first 80-90 hours of burn-in with hardly any major swings in its presentation. However in the last 30-40 hours of burn-in the unit's sound although better has gone through a swing for the worst at about 100 or so hours which has rectified itself since.

 Basically at 100 hours of burn-in when I briefly used the amp out the sound via my K701 had too much treble energy and was a bit shrill. I also felt the clarity had deteriorated. Thankfully both have reverted back and the sound is once more smooth and detailed.

 I will be sending the unit to a few headfiers on Monday. So except for tomorrow I will not be able to post more impressions until its return at the end of December. We will see what the sound will be tomorrow with about 150 hours of burn-in.


----------



## skydro

It would be great if somone could confirm that D4 Mamba sounds good with Yuin PK1-s, then I could place the order.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skydro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It would be great if somone could confirm that D4 Mamba sounds good with Yuin PK1-s, then I could place the order._

 

I no longer have my PK1s, but the D4 sounds superb with my OK2s and G1As. As the Yuin G1As require about the same driving power as the PK1s, I would expect them to also work as well with the D4.


----------



## Wingsabr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have continued using the D3 "Mamba" as a USB DAC w/o a battery, it now has about 120 hours of burn-in. In my opinion the D4 "Mamba" was getting consistently better over the first 80-90 hours of burn-in with hardly any major swings in its presentation. However in the last 30-40 hours of burn-in the unit's sound although better has gone through a swing for the worst at about 100 or so hours which has rectified itself since.

 Basically at 100 hours of burn-in when I briefly used the amp out the sound via my K701 had too much treble energy and was a bit shrill. I also felt the clarity had deteriorated. Thankfully both have reverted back and the sound is once more smooth and detailed.

 I will be sending the unit to a few headfiers on Monday. So except for tomorrow I will not be able to post more impressions until its return at the end of December. We will see what the sound will be tomorrow with about 150 hours of burn-in._

 

interesting, I found the same thing happen with my D2+ boa. I'm at 110 and things seem to be rounding back out. Looking forward to the "magical" 200 hr mark.


----------



## pjaires

Now i have an d4 that rocks...
 Some months ago I sell an D3 and bought am meier 3move... I think 3 move is an excelent amp... it have power, it's warm, with great bass, and a smooth treble... it works very well with my inears...
 But I miss the soundstage, the feeling of the ibasso... is sound quality is something sweet, like an candy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 With my sr60, and porta pro the D3 was just nice.

 Now I have the 3move and the MAMBA!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 AND LET ME TELL YOU, AS WE SAY HERE IT'S JUST FROM ANOTHER LEAGUE!!!!

 SQ is fantastic... just right from the box...no burn, no re-burn, nothing... it sounds so good with all my phones... I'm just waiting for my news seenheiser 380 pro.

 THE sound is: highs great, midi great, lows great...

 I love my D4.

 Now I think it's a little better then the 3move...but i have to compare the two with some time and after I'll pass my conclusions.

 If you need an amp just buy the D4


----------



## gwangcho

I am a newbie to this whole deal. I looked at this thread with great enthusiasm.
 Is D4 a good match with k701? or is it not appropriate to try to hook k701 to a portable?
 If any of you tried it with k701, i really want to know how the matchup sounds.


----------



## Psycho Homer

I am going to have to add this to my last of goodies.


----------



## gubes42

I'm interested in the k701 matchup too. Thinking of getting a pair, but not until I know I can afford an amp that will drive them well enough.


----------



## estreeter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gubes42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm interested in the k701 matchup too. Thinking of getting a pair, but not until I know I can afford an amp that will drive them well enough. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The tough part of that sentence is 'well enough'. I've never heard the D4, and I'm sure it punches well above its weight, but be aware that the AKGs are notorious for needing an amp with a *lot* of grunt. Common recommendations include:

 - Heed Canamp
 - Lehmann Black Cube Linear
 - Talisman T3H

 I can only suggest that you research the specs on each of the above before gambling on a pair of AKG 70* cans - you may be happier with the D4 and something a little easier to drive.


----------



## tigon_ridge

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pjaires* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Now i have an d4 that rocks...
 Some months ago I sell an D3 and bought am meier 3move... I think 3 move is an excelent amp... it have power, it's warm, with great bass, and a smooth treble... it works very well with my inears...
 But I miss the soundstage, the feeling of the ibasso... is sound quality is something sweet, like an candy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 With my sr60, and porta pro the D3 was just nice.

 Now I have the 3move and the MAMBA!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 AND LET ME TELL YOU, AS WE SAY HERE IT'S JUST FROM ANOTHER LEAGUE!!!!

 SQ is fantastic... just right from the box...no burn, no re-burn, nothing... it sounds so good with all my phones... I'm just waiting for my news seenheiser 380 pro.

 THE sound is: highs great, midi great, lows great...

 I love my D4.

 Now I think it's a little better then the 3move...but i have to compare the two with some time and after I'll pass my conclusions.

 If you need an amp just buy the D4
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Glad you're in love with your new toy. Awaiting your comparison.


----------



## techenvy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *charlie0904* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_optical would be D11... their top end model._

 

cant decide which is the best and or has the most power, leaning toward the d10 for the optical toslink,

 impotant, does the optical toslink on the d10 support xbox 360 sound??
 i ask because my auidio techncia ha25 d amp/dac does not sound with the xbox? very confusing? xbox 360 works great via toslink with my pioneer dir 800c bass reciever....
 -----in addition is the d10 or any other ibasso dac for that matter a 24 bit?
 can it sample up to 192 or are all ibasso limited to the 44.1 khz?

 ---finally which is the most portable, can the d10 be put in a back pocket say bring it to school? etc......
 ,, whaht are the dimensions of the d10 vs d4 d3,
 is the usb 1.1 or 2.0 and does ibasso have a usb 2.0 mini usb? and do you really need 2.o with a mini amp like these?

 whats the diff between the d3 and d4


 whats up witht d11 and when is that available, as i did not see it on their website?


 thankyou


----------



## techenvy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tigon_ridge* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Glad you're in love with your new toy. Awaiting your comparison._

 

wow d4 is better than 3move.
 is d4 alot better than d10? how much smaller is it?


----------



## techenvy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wuwhere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hate to say it._

 

are you sure about that? would this apply to any vaio notebooks as well or even if the usb inputs are on opposite sides of the notebook..

 also how would you compare the d4 to the d10 i am leaning towards the d10 as it has optica toslink and this would negate the usb power issue.

 in addition, power to amp via usb is only 5v worrect?
 and how many volts do you get runing on battery,? more howmuch?

 anyless than 5v would not suffice so if other usb devices eat into voltage that sucks


----------



## techenvy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jjsoviet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A DAP? I have two iPods, a Touch and a Classic. My laptop too has Foobar2000 with Dolby Headphone._

 

dolby headphone on laptops sucks compared to an external dolby headphone device such as the pioneer dir 800c ir reciever


----------



## techenvy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jjsoviet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So... what could be good choices for under 200 bucks? The D4 is sadly too much responsibility for me, and the USB performance is a bit of a disappointment._

 

as is the usb performance of the predator, thats why im interested in the d10


----------



## techenvy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I use a mini 4-port USB hub that plugs into both my Macbook USB ports - I have 2-3 DAC/amps plugged in most of the time, and often also a desktop USB drive for Time Machine or a USB Digital TV card. I admit that most of the USB devices only use the USB for the DAC and charging, but not driving the amp too (don't use my 3MOVE with no battery very often, and that does run both off 5v). And the 500Gb HD is powered from the wall._

 

is the 3move dac better than the ibasso, are they all 16 bit, and if so wouldnt that make them all equal,, and what about usb1.1 vs 2.0 input for these usb dacs?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *techenvy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_is the 3move dac better than the ibasso, are they all 16 bit, and if so wouldnt that make them all equal,, and what about usb1.1 vs 2.0 input for these usb dacs?_

 

I haven't done my review yet, still burning in. don't think usb 1.1 or 2 makes a diff.


----------



## techenvy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Each USB socket in your PC provides approx 500ma output. 

 If you have your devices daisy-chained together thru a hub, you will share the single 500ma from the port in your computer that the hub is plugged into, but if you have the D4 plugged into its own USB port on your computer, it will receive the full 500ma. 

 All of my devices used by my computer are USB, but I never share the USB port used by my DAC/Amp. 

 The USB-fed power supply in the D4 is pretty well filtered and I have never gotten any noise or other artifacts when the D4 is plugged into its own USB port._

 

ah thankyou for clearing this up


----------



## techenvy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If referring to the D4 as a lower tier brother what makes that a valid assumption? The dac section of the D4 is upgraded and the amp is very fine sounding. 

 And guess is right and that is all that it is, a guess. You are right though, you can guess what ever you please._

 

when u said dac section is upgraded on the d4, to what exactly, are u implying that it can support 192 sr or that it is usb 2.0 capable?

 and the d4 is still a usb dac, wouldnt the optical toslink on the d10 sound better,,
 i sure know it does on my audio technica ha25 d amp/dac while compared to my rsa predator usb dac


----------



## techenvy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *eucariote* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_jamato8, I see in your signature that you also have an iBasso D10 and a Predator. Once your D4 is burned in, could you please give your impressions/ranking of how it compares using USB input? (I'll soon be buying one of those, or a pico, to use with Grado SR225s). Cheers._

 

i would love to read this comparrison i ahve the rsa predator...
 but ill bet the d10 might sound better using its optical
 also i found that the predator couldnt fully amp the low end on my denon 7000


----------



## techenvy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That and the ability to use an external power adapter, if desired. 
 Also, one can play with the configuration of the ground channel with different opamp combinations in the P3+. 

 For those who like to experiment with various architecture configurations and opamp choices, the P3+ is a good choice for a basic amp. 

 While the D4 lacks the ability to use an external power adapter and has a fixed ground architecture, the dual DACs and excellent amplifier quality make it a good all-around choice. 

 FWIW, if I was forced to keep only one of my iBasso amps, it would be the D4._

 

but for home wouldnt the d10 be much wiser descionespecially for playing xbox via its optical toslink input, plus its coaxial, dammit i wish more portavles had these options more interconnect the better and toslink is far better than usb imo


----------



## techenvy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mudhole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Got my D4 today!. I think I must write some impression to feedback this wonderful forums. But I have to apologize for my bad English first.

 I spent about 2 hours to listen it until now. For my esw9s, I didn't notice too much different with unamped directly from ipod. ( a little disappointed, ). 
 But when I use it to drive my HD650s and K701s, I was so satisfied with it. Just turn the knob at 12:00, the volum are pretty aloud. The bass is deep and tight, middles are smooth and highs have a lots of details, clear and bright. Compare with my home rig(see my signatures), it sounds more cold and bright but with a thin body, and highs are a little hiss. But for a portable amp to drive the 650s and 701s, what more can I expect?

 For the the DAC part, I would like to say, it is amazing. I use foobar2k WASAPI to USB input of my LIttle dot DAC1 and D4 to little dot MKIII. I found the two DACs at the same level. Little Dot has a better bass and the D4 with a little more details at highs. 

 Plus my little dot DAC has more than 200hours on it and the D4 only has less than two hours. 

 Will try to write more impression after it burn-in._

 


 i am looking forward to this review

 how does the little dot dac compare to the d10
 and does anyone know if there are any other small portable amps like the ^ that have both usb, optical toslink,,,,and or the additional coaxial
 toslink is a must


----------



## techenvy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_With the 300 ohm HD600 there is a huge difference in power between the 5v and 9v option. The high impedance phones need voltage swing more than they need current. At 5v it plays about as loud as a Predator or D10 which is moderately loud but not really loud like the 3MOVE or V1, and the HD600 lack punch in the bass with 5v at high volumes (similar to Predator and D10 when pushed too loud with HD600). But at 9v the D4 really kicks it into gear and the HD600 seem 3-5 dB louder with better bass impact. I'll have more power comparisons in my upcoming review, but for now the D4 at 9v is useable with HD600 for bass-heads, and only slightly behind the 3MOVE and V1 in power.

 Also, the peeps asking about Livewires with D4, it's a great match. Same with ESW10JPN._

 

good to know, 

 obviously the d10 and predator run on 5v while connected to usb, but what about when both are used with wall adapters and in the d10 optical toslink and wall adapter, and what is the rechargable internal battery of the d10 run at ?
 ----i also have found that the predator while using its usb could not full amp the low end of my denon 7000.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *techenvy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_good to know, 

 obviously the d10 and predator run on 5v while connected to usb, but what about when both are used with wall adapters and in the d10 optical toslink and wall adapter, and what is the rechargable internal battery of the d10 run at ?
 ----i also have found that the predator while using its usb could not full amp the low end of my denon 7000._

 

The D10 and Predator both run at 5v no matter what, and they both charge with 5v power.


----------



## wuwhere

I don't think it would be fair to compare a modded D10 (Topkit and BG caps) with an unmodded D4.


----------



## mrarroyo

^ you would be suprised how good the new D4 "Mamba" sounds in stock form. I was really surprised by it, would send it to you to try but it is already out "on tour" with three other members. Meanwhile I am waiting for a "topkit" from HiFlight. Cheers.


----------



## jc9394

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^ you would be suprised how good the new D4 "Mamba" sounds in stock form. I was really surprised by it, would send it to you to try but it is already out "on tour" with three other members. Meanwhile I am waiting for a "topkit" from HiFlight. Cheers._

 

Interesting, how does it compare to your SR71/SR71A on the amp section?


----------



## wuwhere

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^ you would be suprised how good the new D4 "Mamba" sounds in stock form. I was really surprised by it, would send it to you to try but it is already out "on tour" with three other members. Meanwhile I am waiting for a "topkit" from HiFlight. Cheers._

 

I believe Jam's D10 has BGs and a Topkit as well. And he also has a D4.

 I would have bought one if it had a coax &/or optical SPDIF. I'll wait for the next one from iBasso.


----------



## Wingsabr

Looking forward to adding this to my collection after significant burn-in and now play time with my D2+ Boa.


----------



## stang

This would be the DAC to get if I get a laptop in the near future 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm pretty sure I won't need a (dual) DAC coming from my Walkman/iPod touch 3rd gen to P-51 Mustang would I?


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This would be the DAC to get if I get a laptop in the near future 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm pretty sure I won't need a (dual) DAC coming from my Walkman/iPod touch 3rd gen to P-51 Mustang would I?_

 

You are correct, in your application, the D4 DAC would be unused. 

 The dual DACs in the D4 are only used with a USB input, such as from your computer. Inputs from a DAP would be to the Aux Input/Output jack of the D4. 

 I guess it boils down to whether you feel the P-51 or the D4 would exhibit the best synergy with your iPod Touch.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jc9394* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Interesting, how does it compare to your SR71/SR71A on the amp section?_

 

I never cared for the sound out of the SR71A, IMO the SR71 is much better (musical, detailed, and extended). Sadly I sold the SR71 to pursue buying an AKG K1000 so I can not compared the amp section of the D4 "Mamba" to the SR71.


----------



## turnstyle

Hi all -- I tried asking this in another thread, but didn't quite get conclusive info.

 I'm using the D4 on a Vista box -- I find that I have to quit/restart audio apps when I plug and/or unplug it into the USB. Other folks seemed to say that they didn't have to do that -- but then iBasso told me that is the expected behavior.

 So just looking for a reality check from a few of you -- do you find that you have to quit/restart audio apps when you plug/unplug the D4 from USB?

 And thanks...


----------



## Zai

I only have to play next song on the list or stop then replay the current one when pluging the D10 (It should be the same with other USB dacs) not the whole application.

 This is the same for me on:
 Foobar on windows
 mpc/mpd on linux
 itunes on OSX Leopard


----------



## turnstyle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I only have to play next song on the list or stop then replay the current one when pluging the D10 (It should be the same with other USB dacs) not the whole application.

 This is the same for me on:
 Foobar on windows
 mpc/mpd on linux
 itunes on OSX Leopard_

 

Thanks, that's interesting info -- so, with those combos of app & OS, once you step to the next song, it resets to the new audio out, without having to quit/restart the app?

 Just curious, what happens if you're playing Web/Flash audio? For example, browsing YouTube or some such?


----------



## turnstyle

Hey, bingo, that worked -- I hadn't thought to skip to the next track -- great tip, thanks! (fwiw, seems to work with Web/Flash pages too.)

 Do you happen to know if there is a way to force it to make the same switch "in place" without having to navigate away from the current track? (ie, in the same way you can simply plug phones into the phone jack?)


----------



## Smirk

I'm kinda confused with all that charging thing. How much play time does a single charge give? Or you have to constantly have it hooked up to USB for it to work? Is it the same thing with D2+ Boa?


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Smirk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm kinda confused with all that charging thing. How much play time does a single charge give? Or you have to constantly have it hooked up to USB for it to work? Is it the same thing with D2+ Boa?_

 

The D4 doesn't charge the battery. It runs from the USB for dac and amp or you can use the switch in the back and run the amp section from a 9 volt battery that you replace, be it rechargeable or an alkaline.


----------



## obentou

Hmm I just found this on the iBasso site and was wondering what the major differences are (if any) between the D2+ Boa and this Mamba D4 DAC/AMP? Thanks!


----------



## Wingsabr

Dual dace for the mamba but lower battery life for one.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *obentou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmm I just found this on the iBasso site and was wondering what the major differences are (if any) between the D2+ Boa and this Mamba D4 DAC/AMP? Thanks!_

 

There are specification right on the iBasso site. The D4 has dual dacs and runs off of the USB for the dac section and amp or you can use just the amp section with the 9 volt battery that is recharged in a charger. It can be used as a portable amp with the 9 volt battery, which you get around 12 hours of run time. The amp section is also different in that is one of the best portable amps iBasso has made.


----------



## obentou

Ah I see, what benefits do having two DACs have (or how does it improve SQ)? Sorry if this question has been asked!

 I may be interested in using the D4 with the Shure 840 or the Sony MDR-CD900ST. Anyone have opinions on the combo?


----------



## estreeter

1 DAC per channel, as employed in higher end CDPs from Cambridge Audio and others.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *obentou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ah I see, what benefits do having two DACs have (or how does it improve SQ)? Sorry if this question has been asked!

 I may be interested in using the D4 with the Shure 840 or the Sony MDR-CD900ST. Anyone have opinions on the combo?_

 

I have had a few emails from people using it in their main system with enjoyable results.


----------



## obentou

Oke dokes, sounds good. Bit the bullet and ordered. Hope it pairs well with my UM3X as it did with my W3 and D10 back in the day.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *obentou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oke dokes, sounds good. Bit the bullet and ordered. Hope it pairs well with my UM3X as it did with my W3 and D10 back in the day._

 

I think it will pair well because it does with my ES3X, and it wont enhance the mids too much.


----------



## kostalex

Are there any comparisons to the Pico already made?

 Please, post the links here if you know any.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kostalex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are there any comparisons to the Pico already made?

 Please, post the links here if you know any._

 

I did spend some time comparing the two when the D4 arrived, and it compares well to the Pico, even right out of the box. I would put it on at least the level of my D10 which has TLE2141 class-A/EL8201 opamps installed.


----------



## musicalbox

Hi all, experts like HeadophoneAddict in particular, as you are really helpful with all your answers. I'm planning to use DAC only portion of the D4.


 1. when plugged to an USB port of my notebook, can it play (receive and covert) PCM stereo audio at 24-bit 96kHz? either from .wav or .flac, via foobar2000?

 2. if not, what other high-quality portable USB DACs have this abbility?


 3. I looked on iBasso D10 and I really like it (but didn't find the answer as well). Does it mean that when the input is optical (spdif) there (not usb used), it is able to play 24bit/96KHz files and that is its advantage? If not, why are they putting 24/192 DACs inside?


 This website is simply incredible (and huge)! But I've been through all 21 pages and haven't found the answer prior to buying D4, but I'm learning many new things along the way so it was good!


 P.S. big majority of my music is stored in 24-bit 96kHz format (DSOTM is in 24/192), either my SACD rips (via marantz HDMI) or many old LP rips, so 24/96 is very important to me. I haven't listened to 16bit /44kHz in a while, but have hard time of finding proper portable DAC.


----------



## cubs

Can anyone comment on the synergy of the d4 with the d2000s?

 I want an opinion before i drop the hammer.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *musicalbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi all, experts like HeadophoneAddict in particular, as you are really helpful with all your answers. I'm planning to use DAC only portion of the D4.


 1. when plugged to an USB port of my notebook, can it play (receive and covert) PCM stereo audio at 24-bit 96kHz? either from .wav or .flac, via foobar2000?

 2. if not, what other high-quality portable USB DACs have this abbility?


 3. I looked on iBasso D10 and I really like it (but didn't find the answer as well). Does it mean that when the input is optical (spdif) there (not usb used), it is able to play 24bit/96KHz files and that is its advantage? If not, why are they putting 24/192 DACs inside?


 This website is simply incredible (and huge)! But I've been through all 21 pages and haven't found the answer prior to buying D4, but I'm learning many new things along the way so it was good!


 P.S. big majority of my music is stored in 24-bit 96kHz format (DSOTM is in 24/192), either my SACD rips (via marantz HDMI) or many old LP rips, so 24/96 is very important to me. I haven't listened to 16bit /44kHz in a while, but have hard time of finding proper portable DAC._

 

1. There are not many options for USB DAC at a native 24/96 that can run off a laptop on battery and no wall power. Even if you allow wall power the options are limited. For 24/96 via USB there is the EMU0404, Musiland something or other, CEntrance DACport (not available yet but sounded fantastic at RMAF with RS-1), Apogee Duet 24/96 firewire, Benchmark DAC1, The Bel Canto USB>SPDIF adapter, the upcoming Nuforce Icon HDP (soon), some Off-Ramp thingee USB to SPDIF adapter, and maybe a couple of others. Usually you need optical/coax for 24/96.

 2 & 3. iBasso D10 will do 24/96 via optical (the D1 only did 24/48 via optical, as does my Apogee mini-DAC via USB). The only other portable to do 24/96 optical is the Headroom Micro Portable Amp with DAC at 2x the cost.


----------



## estreeter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_1. There are not many options for USB DAC at a native 24/96 that can run off a laptop on battery and no wall power. Even if you allow wall power the options are limited. For 24/96 via USB there is the EMU0404, Musiland something or other, CEntrance DACport (not available yet but sounded fantastic at RMAF with RS-1), Apogee Duet 24/96 firewire, Benchmark DAC1, The Bel Canto USB>SPDIF adapter, the upcoming Nuforce Icon HDP (soon), some Off-Ramp thingee USB to SPDIF adapter, and maybe a couple of others. Usually you need optical/coax for 24/96.

 2 & 3. iBasso D10 will do 24/96 via optical (the D1 only did 24/48 via optical, as does my Apogee mini-DAC via USB). The only other portable to do 24/96 optical is the Headroom Micro Portable Amp with DAC at 2x the cost._

 

Larry, while its not a portable, one of the things I like about the Topaz is that it upsamples everything to 24/96 via optical, but I think you mentioned in the review that this tends to make a lot of music sound thin and it may be counter-productive from that POV (apologies if that was a Skylab entry - its been a while since I read that thread). 

 I have had good results with the Topaz hooked up to my integrated, but I am really betting the farm on the Lisa RS next year. Failing that, I will try the uDAC with the Lisa, but having a DAC that takes optical input is a definite plus and I'm hoping it works as well as my fevered imagination would have me believe.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *estreeter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Larry, while its not a portable, one of the things I like about the Topaz is that it upsamples everything to 24/96 via optical, but I think you mentioned in the review that this tends to make a lot of music sound thin and it may be counter-productive from that POV (apologies if that was a Skylab entry - its been a while since I read that thread). 

 I have had good results with the Topaz hooked up to my integrated, but I am really betting the farm on the Lisa RS next year. Failing that, I will try the uDAC with the Lisa, but having a DAC that takes optical input is a definite plus and I'm hoping it works as well as my fevered imagination would have me believe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That wasn't me.

 The other poster made it clear that he is using native files in 24/96 and doesn't want the computer down-converting them to a lower bit rate to go out the USB port, even if the DAC will up-sample back to 24/96 (which isn't the same).

 When I tried the CEntrance DACport at RMAF I listened with my own native 24/96 hi-res music, and it sounded better with more air and ambience at a full 24/96 than when I had the Macbook convert everything out of the USB to 16/44. In my iBasso D10 review I also reported an improvement in ambience and space when listening at full hi-resolution than when down-sampling to hi-res music file to a lower rate.


----------



## Wingsabr

So I was going to get the D4, but the wife convinced me that the D2+ was enough for my gear and bought me a 1080p, 120hz, 52in Sony LCD instead for Christmas. Did I get a good deal?


----------



## trentino

Is the D4 amp much of an improvement compared to T3? Thinking about getting one, but the dual dac's aside, the amp really should be better than T3's right? 
 I think I'll use it outside on the run as much as insinde with the DAC.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trentino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is the D4 amp much of an improvement compared to T3? Thinking about getting one, but the dual dac's aside, the amp really should be better than T3's right? 
 I think I'll use it outside on the run as much as insinde with the DAC._

 

If you are planning DAC use, that leaves out the T3. If, however, you are only considering the performance of the amp sections, I do believe that, ultimately, the D4 outperforms the T3, especially with full-sized cans. 

 It does, however, take very good phones and source to realize the differences.


----------



## trentino

Ok thanks HiFlight. I own the T3 and are looking for an upgrade. Mainly use IEM's. Maybe I should look towards other IEM specific amps.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trentino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok thanks HiFlight. I own the T3 and are looking for an upgrade. Mainly use IEM's. Maybe I should look towards other IEM specific amps._

 

For IEM use, T3 is VERY hard to surpass! You might be interested in some of Jamato8's comparisons between the T3 and RSA Shadow. I don't know how many comments he has posted, but you might drop him a PM, as he has both.


----------



## obentou

Just got my D4... disappointed with how the package came though... was not UPS's fault, iBasso didn't even seal the box and everything was flying around in the little bag... jeez.

 At least the D4 sounds good with the UM3X, certainly does live up to the expectations and opinions given in this thread. I should be expecting my PICO DAC/AMP to arrive tomorrow as well, which has a good 200-300 hours on it and will give the two a good listen.

 Edit: Just tried the SRH840 with this and it really is lacking in the low end. Thoughts?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I think the T3 is better than my T4, but the D4 is better than the T3. I don't think the T3 is as transparent and open sounding as the D4, but it is definitely performing well above my expectations for a tiny amp.

 The T4 is a little darker and mellow and good with bright IEM when trying to pair them with a brighter sounding Nano or Touch, but not really offering sound quality that much better than an iPod. As a matter of fact, my iPhone 3G and 3GS headphone out sounds more detailed and balanced than the T4. Yet the T4 is not a bad amp at all, it's just not as good as the iPhone 3G/3GS which I think is the best sounding iPod ever made. The T4 bass boost was good for some bass-lite phones, but it's a pretty warm amp even without the boost.

 So, the T3 adds a bit more clarity and detail over the T4. The frequency response seems more balanced with the T3 vs the T4 because of this, yet it's still a warm and punchy enough amp that I don't miss trading the bass boost in trade for the 4 gain settings (instead of 2). It has more power than my iPods, and it offers improvements via LOD that make it worth using with full size cans vs using the headphone out. And, the sound is good enough that it is still an upgrade over the iPod headphone out for many IEM.

 If you don't need the DAC, and you will be using it totally with an iPod portable where size is important, then the T3 makes more sense. I am listening to my 5G Nano > piccolino LOD > T3 > UE 11Pro and it sounds better than the Nano headphone out. I normally don't like the UE 11Pro via the Nano or iPhone 3GS headphone out, and the T3 sounds better with them.

 Somehow, the T3 is still a great match with my ES3X and JH 13Pro too, and despite it's controlling the bass on the UE 11Pro better than my Nano or iPhone do, the T3 is NEVER bass-lite with my other IEM. There is very strong bass with my ES3X out of the T3 amp, and a bit more than from my iPod video or 5G Nano headphone out. The ES3X are so much more efficient than the JH 13Pro that I can get the T3 volume knob down into areas of channel imbalance when listening with the ES3X, but those low volume levels are still quiet enough for me to go to bed wearing the the ES3X before I fall asleep. i.e. T3 is quieter than the T4 when hovering at the point of channel imbalance. 

 When either T4 or T3 volume knob is turned down to zero a little very quiet music still leaks through with the ES3X, which is louder at zero in the T4 than the T3. I hadn't noticed this when I was using JH 13Pro or my RS-1. But, there is ZERO hiss with the T3 and ES3X when I hit pause or stop the music. (same as with T4 and D4)

 With my iMod and HD600, the T3 also sounds a little crisper and better defined than the T4. And, in low gain the T3 can reach very nice volume levels with the HD600 - in fact the T3 in the second from lowest gain position can play the HD600 louder than the T4 or Nuforce Icon Mobile at any gain setting. Once I max the T3/HD600 volume in the 3rd gain setting with HD600, only then do I get clipping at volume levels higher than I would normally listen. 

 The D4 with 9v power does have noticeably better bass impact and louder volumes with HD600 than either the T3 or T4, so if you want the best portable and powerful amp for HD600, you might want to consider the D4 in 9v mode (or 3MOVE, Pico and Vivid V1). But the T3 will do fine in a pinch with the HD600 and still give you a tiny package for portable IEM listening.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *obentou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just got my D4... disappointed with how the package came though... was not UPS's fault, iBasso didn't even seal the box and everything was flying around in the little bag... jeez.

 At least the D4 sounds good with the UM3X, certainly does live up to the expectations and opinions given in this thread. I should be expecting my PICO DAC/AMP to arrive tomorrow as well, which has a good 200-300 hours on it and will give the two a good listen.

 Edit: Just tried the SRH840 with this and it really is lacking in the low end. Thoughts?_

 

The D4 needs on time to form the caps. Until then the bass won't be as solid or defined as it is when the amp has had some hours on it.


----------



## Vitor Teixeira

Is it "normal" the hissing sound coming from the D4 ?
 It's the second unit i have now (the first i send back to iBasso), which btw have an excellente customer service and promptly send me another unit received today but...just when i plug any headphone to it i hear an hiss, with rock or any kind of music more "full" you wont notice, but when i listen to jazz for instance, it's not pleasant at all, and another thing, when i hit the gain button, the music starts to "jump"?
 Tried with diferent headphones, sources, music and still the same..
 It's not suposed to be like that right?


----------



## jamato8

Mine is totally quiet, no hiss and the gain switch works fine. Have you tried just the amp with the battery and no USB input?


----------



## Vitor Teixeira

Yes, all this occurs running from battery and not USB.
 One thing i noticed its that the battery seems to be a little bit larger than the space and have to make a litlle pressure with the screw to close the D4, maybe that's it ? But it's a regular 9 volt battery.
 Any more clues?
 It's just bad bad luck that the second unit will come with defect...


----------



## aegid

I think the need to press on the back of the enclosure in order to get the screws on when a 9V is inserted is by design. At least I have to press on it with my Powerex 230mAh 9V batteries. When using high gain USB power it has a lot of hiss. Low gain, still hisses but it's a lot less noticeable. Most noticeable is the fact that if I click with my mouse and move it around you can hear that through the D4 (only with my JH13s; with my ESW10 you can't hear it). With battery there is hiss when I jack up the volume past 12 o'clock (good enough to deafen me at that level so I'll never actually go there) but anywhere below that it is nice and quiet.


----------



## RockinCannoisseur

how does the amp section and the usb section compare seperately to the predators?


----------



## RockinCannoisseur

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *estreeter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Larry, while its not a portable, one of the things I like about the Topaz is that it upsamples everything to 24/96 via optical, but I think you mentioned in the review that this tends to make a lot of music sound thin and it may be counter-productive from that POV (apologies if that was a Skylab entry - its been a while since I read that thread). 

 I have had good results with the Topaz hooked up to my integrated, but I am really betting the farm on the Lisa RS next year. Failing that, I will try the uDAC with the Lisa, but having a DAC that takes optical input is a definite plus and I'm hoping it works as well as my fevered imagination would have me believe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

does topaz sound better than say a predator with full size cans when used independently, beacuse after all it does have a 1/4 jack a huge plus in my book


----------



## madwolf

Just got my D4 and this is what the package look like, 
 Sorry could not resist stripping the the whole thing when I got it. 

 Not included is the instruction menu, receipt and box 





 The front of the D4 





 And the underside of the D4





 A quick look at the D4 and the Amp section is very similar to D10 Both comes with 1 LR and a double op-amp buffer for a single channel. 

 The D4 however comes with a buffer immediately after the DAC driving, In this case it is the AD8616 which is beside the DAC, This is a welcome addition as this OP-AMP would be driving the volume pot. Unfortunately this OP-AMP is hard soldered on the board and it not roll-able. With such a design it is possible to use a lower resistance potential meter, but I have not verified if it is indeed lower in value. 

 The D4 does not comes with a CS8416 digital receiver, If it does it would be possible to mod this to accept a SPDIF input with 3 simple component. 

 Also noted that the feedback resistor on the D4 is no longer the Through hole Vishey type like the D10. All resistor are now SMD. 

 Out put decoupling capacitor is now 18V 470uf (Silver in colour) Which is different brand from the D10. 

 I noted that the relay will not be energize if you use the DAC and output via headphone, Which saves some trees and leave a smaller carbon footprint. Which I believe it is the most common configuration if you buy a D4. 

 It just occurred to me that without the battery it is likely that the voltage of the D4 could be higher than the D10 using just USB powered, it could be 0.5 higher but still LM4562 could not be used here. The choice of default output buffer is LMH6655 which on the D10 could sometime be problematic especially when the battery is weak. So with an additional 0.5v the choice of OP-AMP open up slightly. 

 The gain selection circuit is very similar to the D10 and I do not expect a wrong resistor to be soldered here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 The reservoir capacitor for the D4 is a 10V 2200uf Cap, But looking at the space available a quick mod would be to choose a larger longer capacitor. 

 Another possible mod would be to install a voltage doubler like ICL7660 to charge the 9V battery, which will most likely be a NiMh 7.2v cell. Then I could say good bye to changing battery. 

 OP-AMP rolling with BUF634 and AD4857-1


----------



## vkvedam

Thanks for posting your thoughts madwolf, keep us updated in the due course.


----------



## obentou

Hey, I noticed you got a 3.5mm IC with your D4... mine didn't come with one... bleh. Oh well!


----------



## aegid

It's just that cheapo one, but I understand. Didn't get one either. Didn't get the little wrench too for that matter. Good thing I've got a million screwdrivers already!


----------



## jamato8

I am glad the AD8616 is in there. That it isn't swappable doesn't bother me as it is an opamp I find very agreeable and to be honest, SMD's are better off hard soldered to the board due to inductance, and other possible forms of induced distortion. 

 I snapped off part of the contact for the pos and neg on the batter so that the back plate fits flush with the 9 volt battery inserted. The last part that is bent back towards the board holds the battery too far away and by taking it off the spring contact compresses more allowing the battery to fit further in.


----------



## supern0va

i had a chance to demo a D4 (not sure if it was burned in or not) vs a D2+.
 While the D4 sounds better (as I heard it, wider soundstage and slightly more clarity), I am not sure if it is a good buy over the D2+, given that the latter is cheaper (by $50), smaller/lighter, and does not need an ext battery charger.
 i heard both connected to my ipod via a qables LOD, and the D4 was batt powered. The phones used were UM3X and Westone 3.
 Can anyone support either the D4 or D2+, esp if you have tried both, to help me decide? I am intending to use this for both portable as well as at home with my macbook, so T3 is out. Thanks!


----------



## prone2phone

for ipod maybe t3 is better


----------



## supern0va

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *prone2phone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_for ipod maybe t3 is better_

 

am planning to use this @ home with my macbook, as well as with my iphone when i am out, so t3 is out.


----------



## Wingsabr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *supern0va* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i had a chance to demo a D4 (not sure if it was burned in or not) vs a D2+.
 While the D4 sounds better (as I heard it, wider soundstage and slightly more clarity), I am not sure if it is a good buy over the D2+, given that the latter is cheaper (by $50), smaller/lighter, and does not need an ext battery charger.
 i heard both connected to my ipod via a qables LOD, and the D4 was batt powered. The phones used were UM3X and Westone 3.
 Can anyone support either the D4 or D2+, esp if you have tried both, to help me decide? I am intending to use this for both portable as well as at home with my macbook, so T3 is out. Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The extra 50 is really the extra dac as it's one per channel L and R where the D2+ is one for both. The deciding factor for me was the battery because Im away from my computer more often than not so I needed the extra battery juice.


----------



## HiFlight

supern0va;6228973 said:
			
		

> i had a chance to demo a D4 (not sure if it was burned in or not) vs a D2+.
> While the D4 sounds better (as I heard it, wider soundstage and slightly more clarity), I am not sure if it is a good buy over the D2+, given that the latter is cheaper (by $50), smaller/lighter, and does not need an ext battery charger.]
> ....................snip.......................... ...............
> 
> The D4 has no provision at all for using an external battery charger as it is powered either by USB input or battery.


----------



## charlie0904

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *supern0va* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i had a chance to demo a D4 (not sure if it was burned in or not) vs a D2+.
 While the D4 sounds better (as I heard it, wider soundstage and slightly more clarity), I am not sure if it is a good buy over the D2+, given that the latter is cheaper (by $50), smaller/lighter, and does not need an ext battery charger.
 i heard both connected to my ipod via a qables LOD, and the D4 was batt powered. The phones used were UM3X and Westone 3.
 Can anyone support either the D4 or D2+, esp if you have tried both, to help me decide? I am intending to use this for both portable as well as at home with my macbook, so T3 is out. Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

are you ok with external battery? the answer is pretty clear.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *supern0va* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i had a chance to demo a D4 (not sure if it was burned in or not) vs a D2+.
 While the D4 sounds better (as I heard it, wider soundstage and slightly more clarity), I am not sure if it is a good buy over the D2+, given that the latter is cheaper (by $50), smaller/lighter, and does not need an ext battery charger.
 i heard both connected to my ipod via a qables LOD, and the D4 was batt powered. The phones used were UM3X and Westone 3.
 Can anyone support either the D4 or D2+, esp if you have tried both, to help me decide? I am intending to use this for both portable as well as at home with my macbook, so T3 is out. Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The D4 is more balanced and neutral sounding than the D2 Boa (haven't heard the D2+). And the D4 DAC seems to be about as detailed as the Pico's (slightly drier and less dynamic, but very close). That right there is a plus. 

 Add to that the ability to drive an HD600 or HE-5 when on 9v battery power better than the D2 can with it's 5v supply, and I would pay the extra for the D4. With the UM3X and W3 the difference in power may not be as much of an issue, but I'm sure someday you are going to want to try full size headphones and the difference is noticeable. And, the improved frequency balance will be an improvement with the IEM regardless of power.


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *madwolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just got my D4 and this is what the package look like, 
 Sorry could not resist stripping the the whole thing when I got it. 

 Not included is the instruction menu, receipt and box 





 The front of the D4 





 And the underside of the D4





 A quick look at the D4 and the Amp section is very similar to D10 Both comes with 1 LR and a double op-amp buffer for a single channel. 

 The D4 however comes with a buffer immediately after the DAC driving, In this case it is the AD8616 which is beside the DAC, This is a welcome addition as this OP-AMP would be driving the volume pot. Unfortunately this OP-AMP is hard soldered on the board and it not roll-able. With such a design it is possible to use a lower resistance potential meter, but I have not verified if it is indeed lower in value. 

 The D4 does not comes with a CS8416 digital receiver, If it does it would be possible to mod this to accept a SPDIF input with 3 simple component. 

 Also noted that the feedback resistor on the D4 is no longer the Through hole Vishey type like the D10. All resistor are now SMD. 

 Out put decoupling capacitor is now 18V 470uf (Silver in colour) Which is different brand from the D10. 

 I noted that the relay will not be energize if you use the DAC and output via headphone, Which saves some trees and leave a smaller carbon footprint. Which I believe it is the most common configuration if you buy a D4. 

 It just occurred to me that without the battery it is likely that the voltage of the D4 could be higher than the D10 using just USB powered, it could be 0.5 higher but still LM4562 could not be used here. The choice of default output buffer is LMH6655 which on the D10 could sometime be problematic especially when the battery is weak. So with an additional 0.5v the choice of OP-AMP open up slightly. 

 The gain selection circuit is very similar to the D10 and I do not expect a wrong resistor to be soldered here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 The reservoir capacitor for the D4 is a 10V 2200uf Cap, But looking at the space available a quick mod would be to choose a larger longer capacitor. 

 Another possible mod would be to install a voltage doubler like ICL7660 to charge the 9V battery, which will most likely be a NiMh 7.2v cell. Then I could say good bye to changing battery. 

 OP-AMP rolling with BUF634 and AD4857-1



_

 

Very nice findings, you must be a very happy camper right now, congratulations on your purchase.
 Mine should be delivered any day now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 What are your second impressions, how do you think it will hold to iBasso Fi Amp OEM.


----------



## A_Dying_Wren

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The D4 is more balanced and neutral sounding than the D2 Boa (haven't heard the D2+). And the D4 DAC seems to be about as detailed as the Pico's (slightly drier and less dynamic, but very close). That right there is a plus. 

 Add to that the ability to drive an HD600 or HE-5 when on 9v battery power better than the D2 can with it's 5v supply, and I would pay the extra for the D4. With the UM3X and W3 the difference in power may not be as much of an issue, but I'm sure someday you are going to want to try full size headphones and the difference is noticeable. And, the improved frequency balance will be an improvement with the IEM regardless of power._

 

Hey Larry, how well does the D4 drive the HD650s and the HD600s compared to other amp/dacs?


----------



## supern0va

Thanks everyone for your comments! I am still undecided, but somewhat am slightly swayed towards the D4. Its prob easier to sell/trade anyway if I decide that I did not like it. Maybe I'll do another rd of listening and buy it today (hopefully).

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wingsabr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The extra 50 is really the extra dac as it's one per channel L and R where the D2+ is one for both. The deciding factor for me was the battery because Im away from my computer more often than not so I needed the extra battery juice._

 

i think i'm going to use it more often with my mac, so it may not be that bad.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The D4 has no provision at all for using an external battery charger as it is powered either by USB input or battery._

 

I meant that I need to get an external charger for the 9v rechargeable batt.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *charlie0904* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_are you ok with external battery? the answer is pretty clear._

 

it isn't that clear to me. i am ok as long as i dont have to do it too often.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The D4 is more balanced and neutral sounding than the D2 Boa (haven't heard the D2+). And the D4 DAC seems to be about as detailed as the Pico's (slightly drier and less dynamic, but very close). That right there is a plus. 

 Add to that the ability to drive an HD600 or HE-5 when on 9v battery power better than the D2 can with it's 5v supply, and I would pay the extra for the D4. With the UM3X and W3 the difference in power may not be as much of an issue, but I'm sure someday you are going to want to try full size headphones and the difference is noticeable. And, the improved frequency balance will be an improvement with the IEM regardless of power._

 

As mentioned earlier, my initial perception is that the D4 has a wider soundstage and more clarity, so I do agree that the D4 is a better amp. Being even on equal footing with Pico and Predator and the likes is a big plus for me.... extremely good value for a $200+ amp.

 However I am not convinced that I will be trying full cans anytime soon, so by the time i do, there may be some very new and sexy amp


----------



## charlie0904

@supernova

 IMO, D4 isn't so good for portable because of it battery life and size. T3 is better.
 but compared with D2+ for S$50 more from stereo? no doubt D4 is a better choice.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *A_Dying_Wren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey Larry, how well does the D4 drive the HD650s and the HD600s compared to other amp/dacs?_

 

I posted about that somewhere. The HD600 need more voltage swing and power than many other full size headphones. The D4's power in 5v mode is no better than the D2 or D10 in 5v mode; being slightly more than the Icon Mobile, about the same as the Predator, and very slightly less powerful sounding than the P-51. That's enough power to sound nice at normal listening volumes, but not enough to rock out with rock or electronic or to pretend like you are there at a jazz club with the musicians.

 However, in 9v mode the D4 is noticeably more powerful with HD600 than those above. It comes closer to the power or the Pico, which seems to be slightly below the power of the 3MOVE with 9v battery when used with the HD600. The 3MOVE in 5v mode (USB only, no battery) also suffers when driving the HD600, but with a 9v battery it does much better. So, the D4 in 9v mode, like the 3MOVE or Pico, is better for HD600 even though the others can sound nice but just not play as loud. I don't have HD650 to try, but the HD650 always seemed to me to thrive on more power than the HD600 and sounded darker to me, and the two times I've owned them I sold them. (note, I think the Vivid V1 must use a voltage multiplier or something, as it is the only 5v charging DAC/amp I've tried that seems to be able to reach the same power levels with HD600 as the Pico in previous reviews).


----------



## supern0va

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *charlie0904* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@supernova

 IMO, D4 isn't so good for portable because of it battery life and size. T3 is better.
 but compared with D2+ for S$50 more from stereo? no doubt D4 is a better choice._

 

D2+ is more than S$50 cheaper... its about US$50 (and anyway that's the price difference on the iBasso website), which was what I meant.


 Anyway, I tried again today, and bought the D4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope its a good purchase... using the AUX input (via an LOD) showed that D4 is better, so I expected it to be even better when using the dual DACs. Am not disappointed!

 Burning in now!

 Thanks guys!


----------



## madwolf

Agree that SMD are better soldered and all the parts should be kept as closed to the op-Amp as possible. Noted the Zobel's Network capacitor is now SMD as well. 

 Just did a quick look at the circuit/layout of the D4, and made the following observation, with regards to the AMP section. 

 1) The Circuit is very similar to D10, But ibasso did a rework with regards to layout. The D4 is much cleaner and less complicated. In my view the D4 AMP section is better than the D10. But I Could not clearly see the ground plane of the D4. 

 2) The output serial resistance have been changed from 1 ohm on the D10 to 4.7ohm on the D4. A very bold and eyeopener move from Ibasso. A perfect amplifier in theory would try to lower the internal resistance and here they are increasing it. The idea of the double bypass buffers, over the single bypass, is to reduce the output series resistance. I even connect the BUF634 output to the 2 resistor to reduce the output resistance. Maybe we are looking at different things, or I am missing something. Maybe a DC/ground loop issue or ringing.

 I suspect users of low impedance headphone might hear a difference. 

 Another plus about the D4 is that The rollable OpAmp comes with a lower profile(less inductance) and less pointed edges. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am glad the AD8616 is in there. That it isn't swappable doesn't bother me as it is an opamp I find very agreeable and to be honest, SMD's are better off hard soldered to the board due to inductance, and other possible forms of induced distortion. _


----------



## A_Dying_Wren

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I posted about that somewhere. The HD600 need more voltage swing and power than many other full size headphones. The D4's power in 5v mode is no better than the D2 or D10 in 5v mode; being slightly more than the Icon Mobile, about the same as the Predator, and very slightly less powerful sounding than the P-51. That's enough power to sound nice at normal listening volumes, but not enough to rock out with rock or electronic or to pretend like you are there at a jazz club with the musicians.

 However, in 9v mode the D4 is noticeably more powerful with HD600 than those above. It comes closer to the power or the Pico, which seems to be slightly below the power of the 3MOVE with 9v battery when used with the HD600. The 3MOVE in 5v mode (USB only, no battery) also suffers when driving the HD600, but with a 9v battery it does much better. So, the D4 in 9v mode, like the 3MOVE or Pico, is better for HD600 even though the others can sound nice but just not play as loud. I don't have HD650 to try, but the HD650 always seemed to me to thrive on more power than the HD600 and sounded darker to me, and the two times I've owned them I sold them. (note, I think the Vivid V1 must use a voltage multiplier or something, as it is the only 5v charging DAC/amp I've tried that seems to be able to reach the same power levels with HD600 as the Pico in previous reviews)._

 

Thanks for your impressions and advice Larry. I gather that the 5V is the DAC from USB and 9V is just as an amp with battery? I'll be using the D4 exclusively as a DAC. Compared to the other proper non-portable amp/DACs like the Hifiman EF1 and the maverick audio dac/amp, I guess the D4 doesn't hald a candle to them especially running at 5V? 

 Gah idk whether to get the D4 as an excellent source then maybe pick up an amp a year later or so to accompany it or to go for one of the low-end desktop amp/dacs (probably the maverick).


----------



## estreeter

For those considering the T3 over the D4 (or in addition to it) as a more portable solution, please be aware that it is *tiny* : considerably smaller than any DAP I own bar the Shuffle. The end result, in my case, is that I have mislaid the thing : I know its here somewhere, but just where escapes me. The obvious solution is to affix it to your source ASAP after the ting arrives, and leave it connected even when recharging if possible. As I've said before, Apple should contract out their digital amp development to iBasso ....


----------



## pj_rage

Can the D4 be used as a DAC and amp at the same time where the amp section is powered by the battery? Or if you use the DAC and amp together, does the amp automatically select USB power (since it's connected anyway)?


----------



## aegid

Can use battery whenever you want. Just flip the switch on the back.


----------



## Wingsabr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *estreeter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For those considering the T3 over the D4 (or in addition to it) as a more portable solution, please be aware that it is *tiny* : considerably smaller than any DAP I own bar the Shuffle. The end result, in my case, is that I have mislaid the thing : I know its here somewhere, but just where escapes me. The obvious solution is to affix it to your source ASAP after the ting arrives, and leave it connected even when recharging if possible. As I've said before, Apple should contract out their digital amp development to iBasso ...._

 

That sucks...I used 3M double sided adhesive as I knew I'd probably lose the dang thing if it wasn't attached to my iPod.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *A_Dying_Wren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for your impressions and advice Larry. I gather that the 5V is the DAC from USB and 9V is just as an amp with battery? I'll be using the D4 exclusively as a DAC. Compared to the other proper non-portable amp/DACs like the Hifiman EF1 and the maverick audio dac/amp, I guess the D4 doesn't hald a candle to them especially running at 5V? 

 Gah idk whether to get the D4 as an excellent source then maybe pick up an amp a year later or so to accompany it or to go for one of the low-end desktop amp/dacs (probably the maverick)._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pj_rage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can the D4 be used as a DAC and amp at the same time where the amp section is powered by the battery? Or if you use the DAC and amp together, does the amp automatically select USB power (since it's connected anyway)?_

 

The D4 can run DAC and Amp both off 5v with no battery, like the 3MOVE, so it is in a lower power mode. Or, it can run DAC off the 5v but the amp off the 9v - and they can be used together still, like the 3MOVE. With the 9v switch turned on, the amp can ignore the 5v USB power that the DAC is still using to feed the amp. On the 3MOVE you must insert and remove the battery since there is no switch to do that.

 The D4 sounds nice at 5v, but with 9v it comes closer to the desktop amps than with the 5v only driving the amp. Most desktop amps still top the D4's power when D4 is used at 9v, but it is closer than the 5v mode that can't keep up. 

 Now, with low impedance phones the D4 in 5v mode does much better than with 300 ohm HD600, coming closer to desktop amp performance (in the same price range), unless you are using an inefficient low impedance phone like the HE-5. The 9v mode still helps noticeably with the HE-5 to get more volume, as the 9v battery adds voltage and current above the 5v power supply.


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The D4 can run DAC and Amp both off 5v with no battery, like the 3MOVE, so it is in a lower power mode. Or, it can run DAC off the 5v but the amp off the 9v - and they can be used together still, like the 3MOVE. With the 9v switch turned on, the amp can ignore the 5v USB power that the DAC is still using to feed the amp. On the 3MOVE you must insert and remove the battery since there is no switch to do that.

 The D4 sounds nice at 5v, but with 9v it comes closer to the desktop amps than with the 5v only driving the amp. Most desktop amps still top the D4's power when D4 is used at 9v, but it is closer than the 5v mode that can't keep up. 

 Now, with low impedance phones the D4 in 5v mode does much better than with 300 ohm HD600, coming closer to desktop amp performance (in the same price range), unless you are using an inefficient low impedance phone like the HE-5. The 9v mode still helps noticeably with the HE-5 to get more volume, as the 9v battery adds voltage and current above the 5v power supply._

 

Hi,

 I have just received my D4 in the mail,I'am so excited, haven't opened the package yet


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kunalraiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi,

 I have just received my D4 in the mail,I'am so excited, haven't opened the package yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It's ok. You can open the package now. :^) go ahead, open it. go on. . . 

 a hint, don't use an ax like I do, use a knife or like object. .


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's ok. You can open the package now. :^) go ahead, open it. go on. . . 

 a hint, don't use an ax like I do, use a knife or like object. ._

 

I just opened it, it is so tiny and cute,my baby.
 I like the gray case.
 Straight away turned it on, guys this is what I was missing,its sounds soooooooooooooooo meloooo,I love it, tried both Gain settings,I think I will stick with the High Gain,played it on my Sennheiser HD 25-1-II, the only think I didn't like was the thud when you turn it on.

 This is my First Commercial Amp after 2 cmoys, and guys I still don't know yet as I haven't listened much but right now I can say its worth the price.

 Maybe RSA and Pico have better cosmetic build quality, but this thing is build like a tank and for this price if it can match Dessktop SQ I think I have made the right choice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will post second impressions when home, now back to work.


----------



## supern0va

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kunalraiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Straight away turned it on, guys this is what I was missing,its sounds soooooooooooooooo meloooo,I love it, tried both Gain settings,I think I will stick with the High Gain,played it on my Sennheiser HD 25-1-II, the only think I didn't like was the thud when you turn it on._

 

Speaking of which, what is the purpose of the 2 gain settings? Is it for headphones that need more power? 'cos I am using this with my UM3X, and the higher gain seems to be more emphasised vocals and bass, almost as if it were slightly louder.


----------



## kunalraiker

I remember this time may be 10 years ago, I had this Sony Stereo System whos volume I could listen all the way to 100%.
 The player said it was 200 watts, but I did listen to others systems and it would start to get really harsh after about 50% I used to think maybe its really lous system way better then mine.

 By now you guys must have figured out how stupid I was.
 The reason behind telling you this story was because today i had a similar feeling when I compared my Brand New D4 with my CMOY output.

 The Whole Kit-sorry I forgot the Leather Case








 Front View






 The Rear






 Lets get down to the sound,I must say I liked the High Gain setting, maybe because I'am using supa-aural headphones.
 The DAC I compared A-B with my laptop output,on various tracks from Norah Jones to Bon Jovi, somehow the laptop output was more in the face whereas the D4 was as if I was seating in the second or third row, the melody was there only a little laid back,i noticed the detail in the low volumes which I couldn't get from my Dell.
 As an Amp as listed earlier it had more dept, a very wide soundstage,still in the initial stages of listening.

 Will post more impressions as time goes.

 Thanks for reading


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I got the latest D4 topkit from HiFlight with upgraded opamps - it looks to have a pair of OPA1611A class-A biased on a 2:1 adapter, and includes bypassed buffers to use in case you are willing to give up a little refinement and bass to save battery life. It is intended to give the best sound by keeping the stock LMH6655 buffers, and simply replaces the stock AD8066 opamp. I have not tested battery life yet, but I will.

 I was already thrilled with the D4's sound when stock, which is about as good as the D10 when the D10 has it's own topkit installed (TLE2141 class-A on a 2:1 with EL8201 buffers). Now it is better than the D10 and pretty close to being an "RSA P-51 clone", so I am excited about it. 

 Here is the thought process that I recorded as I listened to the topkit, with bypassed buffers and with the stock buffers. I will have more impressions when I add my D4 review to my big USB DAC amp review soon.

*Using ES3X:*

 The D4 with stock opamps (I think AD8066/LMH6655) sounds very similar to the D10 with topkit (TLE2141 class-A/EL8201), which is actually not a whole lot different from the Pico. The Stock D10 is closer to the Predator, but with slightly rolled off or less aggressive highs. The D10 topkit opens up the highs and soundstage a little more, and slightly pulls back the mids and bass from the Predator - and this is where the D4 starts out at. Well balanced and punchy, with excellent transparency, leaning towards neutral with a nudge to the side of warmth.

 We compared the D10 with topkit to the P-51 at RMAF and I felt there were similarities - with the D10 being slightly more recessed in the mids and a little rolled off in the highs vs the P-51 being the biggest difference. There is also slightly less bass in the D10 with topkit when compared to the Predator, but it's still in line with the P-51 bass and the stock D4 was no different. So, I felt the same way when comparing the stock D4 - it was close but not quite as good as the P-51, but easily on the level of the Pico or Predator or 3MOVE which are in the top tier of portable amps, despite having slightly different sound signatures.

 The D4 with the new topkit is a little more energetic and not as laid back as the stock opamps. It sounds more alive like the P-51 or Predator. The middle and upper mids are a little more present and fuller but it doesn't seem to affect the soundstage size even though it makes it slightly more forward and energetic sounding. The D10 with topkit and stock D4 were both slightly rolled off in the highs and slightly more laid back vs P-51 - so the D4 topkit brings it closer to the P-51 highs; however the bass isn't up to the level of the P-51 with the buffers bypassed. The D4 topkit highs have more depth into the music than the stock opamps where it is slightly recessed.

 But while the D4 topkit highs are not rolled off vs the P-51 anymore, they are still not quite as natural or sweet as the P-51 highs with the ES3X. And, with Kathleen Edwards "Back to Me" the highs are still too sibilant due to poor recording combined with a little bit of lower treble tilt to the topkit. 

 Still, it is another step forward in the sound.

*With JH13Pro:*

 This is even better than ES3X with the new topkit, as there is more synergy. I hear a bigger difference between the amps and topkits with JH13Pro than with ES3X. Again, not as laid back in the mids as the stock opamps, or D10 with topkit, or Pico - but in a good way. Compared to the Predator, D4 topkit fills in the JH13Pro mids like the Predator, but the topkit is not as rolled off in the highs and also does not have as much bass as the Predator - with most music that is okay. 

*Modified topkit* (new opamps, but retain the stock buffers) - Putting the LMH6655 buffers back in improves the D4 bass response to be closer to the the P-51 bass (slightly below the Predator bass levels). This was much better sounding, and the overall sound was also a bit warmer and refined sounding than with the bypassed buffers. With Hans Zimmer "Batman Begins - Molossus" has deep throbbing bass and crisp strings, where I was wishing for just a little more bass without the LMH6655. The Pico sounded less clear and defined and more recessed in the mids vs the D4 with OPA1611 class-A/LMH6655, with both using their USB DAC. Wow!

 The 3MOVE with this music and JH13pro actually had slightly more bass than the D4 or others (like Predator), but was slightly more forward and less open. I wanted to say that the modified topkit is not too different from the 3MOVE amp, but with a nicer DAC giving better micro-detail, and slightly better highs than 3MOVE, and with a little more balanced bass presence vs the 3MOVE. Which means it's not really like the 3MOVE, which is very good in it's own way.

*So, in summary* - the D4 with modified topkit (new opamps, stock buffers) is actually closest to the P-51 Mustang when feeding the D4 line-out into the P-51 with an 18G Jumbo Cryo Silver X mini-mini. I can go back and forth between the D4's built-in DAC and Amp and the D4's DAC feeding the P-51 and I am quite happy with both, finding them to sound very similar. I am leaving the D4 set up this way as a "P-51 clone" for the time being, and will be adding this information to my D4 review which I'll do soon. I have to run through a plethora of headphones and IEM again, with the new topkit installed.


----------



## tnmike1

HPA: I'm getting the impression you still like the Mustang over the D4??? Or am I reading something between the lines--esp the last paragraph--that simply isn't there????


----------



## turnstyle

Quick question about the D4 -- you can also patch it into a stereo via a mini to rca cable, from the D4's aux in/out jack to the stereo's aux in?

 Any idea how this compares to similarly priced standalone USB/DACs that are marketed as stereo sources?


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *turnstyle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Quick question about the D4 -- you can also patch it into a stereo via a mini to rca cable, from the D4's aux in/out jack to the stereo's aux in?

 Any idea how this compares to similarly priced standalone USB/DACs that are marketed as stereo sources?_

 

Yes, you can do that 2 different ways: 

 1. Using a source thru the DAC (USB) input, you can patch from the Aux In/Out to your stereo via a mini-RCA cable. D4 can be off, as all power is supplied by the USB and the amp section of the D4 is unused. 

 2. Using a source fed to the D4 via the Aux In/Out, you can patch to your stereo from the Headphone output. D4 needs to be turned on for this option. Volume knob is active.

 The D4 has an excellent DAC and compares very favorably to desk DACs costing hundreds more.


----------



## turnstyle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, you can do that 2 different ways: 

 1. Using a source thru the DAC (USB) input, you can patch from the Aux In/Out to your stereo via a mini-RCA cable. D4 can be off, as all power is supplied by the USB and the amp section of the D4 is unused. 

 2. Using a source fed to the D4 via the Aux In/Out, you can patch to your stereo from the Headphone output. D4 needs to be turned on for this option. Volume knob is active.

 The D4 has an excellent DAC and compares very favorably to desk DACs costing hundreds more._

 


 Thanks -- I understand #1, but why would you do #2?


----------



## obentou

#2 is mainly for portables


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tnmike1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_HPA: I'm getting the impression you still like the Mustang over the D4??? Or am I reading something between the lines--esp the last paragraph--that simply isn't there????_

 

No, at this point the D4 with new opamps is a P-51 clone and moved to #1 spot because it has a DAC.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *turnstyle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks -- I understand #1, but why would you do #2?_

 

If you want to play your DAP or portable CD player thru your stereo system using the D4 as a pre-amp.


----------



## turnstyle

Thanks -- though #2 would require use of the battery, right? I wonder what more circuit it would have required to enable the D4 to draw power via USB, but be used for that #2 application (ie, without needing the battery, and not using the USB as a *source* but just for *power*).


----------



## kneth

Does any owner mind sharing how is the battery life on these? Are they true to their 9hour play time as listed by ibasso? I did find the battery life a little short compared to the other amps available today..


----------



## aegid

Depends on what kind of 9V you put in it. I use 230mAh and get something like 6-7 hours but I've never actually measured how long it is til I get the loud hiss that signifies it is time to switch to USB/another battery.


----------



## kneth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aegid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Depends on what kind of 9V you put in it. I use 230mAh and get something like 6-7 hours but I've never actually measured how long it is til I get the loud hiss that signifies it is time to switch to USB/another battery._

 

thanks for sharing.


----------



## jamato8

I get around 9 to 10 hours with the 500mA Li-Polymer by iPowerUS. I have two and just keep one charged so it works out well. I have others but tend to use these lately.


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I get around 9 to 10 hours with the 500mA Li-Polymer by iPowerUS. I have two and just keep one charged so it works out well. I have others but tend to use these lately._

 

Which ones are the best, I've heard theese ones are good

MAHA / POWEREX 9.6V 230mAh Rechargeable NiMH Battery

 I'am using Duracell alkaline right now.


----------



## mrarroyo

Good to see so much D4 love!


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kunalraiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Which ones are the best, I've heard theese ones are good

MAHA / POWEREX 9.6V 230mAh Rechargeable NiMH Battery

 I'am using Duracell alkaline right now._

 

These are what I am using. I have been very pleased with them. I just always keep a couple charged and ready to swap.


----------



## trentino

How long will the D4 last with a "regular" 9v alkaline? Is it much less than the 9 hrs with rechargeable 200-300 mah?


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trentino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How long will the D4 last with a "regular" 9v alkaline? Is it much less than the 9 hrs with rechargeable 200-300 mah?_

 

I want to know that too.


----------



## jamato8

I get 8 to 9 hours on alkalines but it also depends upon what you are driving, i.e. the current demand/power requirement of the monitors.


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I get 8 to 9 hours on alkalines but it also depends upon what you are driving, i.e. the current demand/power requirement of the monitors._

 

Would you consider alkaline to be good for SQ or is there something better.


----------



## jamato8

I don't hear any real difference. Maybe some others might. I also have the low dissipation 9 volt batteries, that have a lower internal resistance and they also sound good but only hold 200mA's of current so I use either alkaline, but don't like the waste, or the Li-Poly 500mA.


----------



## madwolf

Instead of changing battery ever 8 or 9 hours. 
 This is what I am working on.






 A power circuit to be be powered from the 5V of the USB. 
 1) The circuit include a voltage doubler to convert the 5V supply to 9V or Higher. 

 2) Power regulator to fixed the output voltage 

 3) Filtering circuit and smoothing circuit, Currently I am experimenting with different configuration of Pie Filter. Will build the official module after I finalize the design and component used. 

 The module must be smaller than a 9V battery, So that it could fit inside the D4. It noise must not be audible using even the most sensitive IEM. (I am happy that my alpha attempt have already achieve this. ) The existing USB/9V switch will not be modified so that, the user could choose between the 2 power source. 

 The item yet to be decided is if I want to Push the D4 to 12Volts or 10.8V 
 To do this I might need to change the existing reservoir cap on the D4 (10V 2200uF, ibasso is already pushing on the limit by putting a 10V cap for a 9V battery) . But the advantage of this is that I could have the voltage margin to play with the holy 3 of OP-AMP, namely OPA627, LT1028 and AD797 for the LR. Buffer would likely be the BUF634 *4 in wide-band mode. A higher voltage would have a greater headroom as well, But there is a limit to how much power I could draw from the USB. 

 I will continue to tinker with the design and hopefully improve it further. 

 The Sick part of all this, The D4 and power circuit is not mine, Just modding for fun for a friend FOC. I feel I starting to enjoy modding circuit more than listening to music already.


----------



## mrarroyo

madwolf, that is sick! I love it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Look forward to seeing pictures of the finished product.


----------



## chesterqw

i got a reply from ibasso telling me that the D4 can handle up to 10V
 li-ion 9Vs!!! woot!
 more burst power ftw!


----------



## jamato8

I have been using li-Poly and true 9.6 volt batteries in it with no problem. On the Li-Poly for some reason I have started getting around 12 hours of run time, longer than before. They are 500mA.


----------



## foreverfi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They are totally different animals. The D4 Mamba is a USB dac/amp, not a player._

 

I think add in any cheap player as the sound sources, the sound quality will be perfect than the expensive one.


----------



## A_Dying_Wren

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I posted about that somewhere. The HD600 need more voltage swing and power than many other full size headphones. The D4's power in 5v mode is no better than the D2 or D10 in 5v mode; being slightly more than the Icon Mobile, about the same as the Predator, and very slightly less powerful sounding than the P-51. That's enough power to sound nice at normal listening volumes, but not enough to rock out with rock or electronic or to pretend like you are there at a jazz club with the musicians.

 However, in 9v mode the D4 is noticeably more powerful with HD600 than those above. It comes closer to the power or the Pico, which seems to be slightly below the power of the 3MOVE with 9v battery when used with the HD600. The 3MOVE in 5v mode (USB only, no battery) also suffers when driving the HD600, but with a 9v battery it does much better. So, the D4 in 9v mode, like the 3MOVE or Pico, is better for HD600 even though the others can sound nice but just not play as loud. I don't have HD650 to try, but the HD650 always seemed to me to thrive on more power than the HD600 and sounded darker to me, and the two times I've owned them I sold them. (note, I think the Vivid V1 must use a voltage multiplier or something, as it is the only 5v charging DAC/amp I've tried that seems to be able to reach the same power levels with HD600 as the Pico in previous reviews)._

 

How many volts would a good desktop headphone amp be rated at or is the comparison meaningless? Can't quite get a grasp of where 5v or 9v lies on the grand scheme of things.

 Can't wait for your review. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks a lot.

 Just in general, can you plug a proper amp into the D4 at a later stage and use the D4 just as a DAC? Sorry if this is rather obvious.


----------



## jamato8

The D4 can be a USB connected dac and you are utilizing the dual dacs. This can go to any amp.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *A_Dying_Wren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How many volts would a good desktop headphone amp be rated at or is the comparison meaningless? Can't quite get a grasp of where 5v or 9v lies on the grand scheme of things.

 Can't wait for your review. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks a lot.

 Just in general, can you plug a proper amp into the D4 at a later stage and use the D4 just as a DAC? Sorry if this is rather obvious._

 

Some desktop amps run on 12v like Square Wave XL vs 24v like the Travagans Red - yet the Sq Wave XL is slightly more powerful. Some run on 18v like the EF5 which is even more powerful than those. 

 I'm not sure the input voltage is always an indicator of power in a desktop amp, but with the portables the 9v 3MOVE is a little more powerful than the 8.4v Pico or XM5, which is a little more powerful than the 5v Predator or P-51 or D10 (which may be 3.7 - 4.2v internally). Some 5v portable amps might use a voltage boosting technique internally, as the vivid V1 and TTVJ portable Millett both are charged with a 5v charger and yet have as much power as the 9v amps.


----------



## HiFlight

Yes, one can use the D4 as a DAC only by using the Aux output to feed a downstream amp. No battery power is required.


----------



## tonho_rp

Is there anyway that the 9V battery section can be powered by a usb port, or even two ?
 So I dont have to worry about recharging the batteries, since Ill be mostly using it with my laptop, and I DO need to use 9v + 5v since Ill be driving Hd650s.
 Is there any adaptor like this ? Usb to 9v, or so, i dont know.
 Thanks


----------



## tonho_rp

Also,
 Anyone here know how does it compare with the new TTVJ portable dac amp.
 Looks like they would be even more suitable for driving the HD650s.
 Am I wrong ?
 Thanks


----------



## kunalraiker

The chip can can be powered by a maximum of 10V, you can either use the 9V from the battery or the 5V from the usb,can't use both.
 9V should be enough to drive your HD 650s on high gain,there is something called as voltage multiplier which I know some amps use, not too sure if its available for USB power.


----------



## tonho_rp

I was told that I could power the dac section with 5v usb , and the amp with 9v batteries.


----------



## kunalraiker

You are right you can ,but you can't combine the two to hace a higher voltage then 9V to the amp.

 Therefore 9V for amp and 5V for DAC is what you will get to use, and this should be good reasonably good for HD 650.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

The DAC runs off 5v no matter what. The amp section can run off the 5v USB or 9v battery. When plugged into USB the DAC is still using the 5v USB, even if you flip the 9v switch to give the amp more power. With no battery installed the amp will default to the 5v from the USB, just like the DAC section. And, it can be used as a line out DAC with just the USB and no battery installed, as well as an amp via USB with no battery. 

 But, when plugged into USB, the D4 demands you use the DAC as the source. So you can't use the 5v USB to power the amp but feed an iPod into it to run at 5v - this is because whenever the USB is used the D4 turns the analog input into a line out. And, when you plug a cable into the line out, the headphone out shuts off. For an iPod your only choice is the battery power.

 The only thing I haven't checked is if using a wallwart 5v power supply instead of USB will power the amp but not switch on the DAC, since it wont sense data. If that is the case, you could set it up at the bedside with an iPod and 5v wallwart and run it forever on 5v without running down the battery.


----------



## tonho_rp

Will the JJTV Portable amp + DAC or the Iqube V2 drive the HD650s better than the D4 with topkit and stock buffers and 9v battery plus 5v for the dac section ?

 I read that the JJTV is able to drive any cans up to 600ohms withouth a problem.


 Which one of these three has more power to drive the Hd650s, if the price wasnt a concern.

 The other thing to consider is that the D4 dac looks better than both of the Iqube v2 and the TTVJ portable.

 Please helpme headfiers, Im really lost.


----------



## A_Dying_Wren

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The DAC runs off 5v no matter what. The amp section can run off the 5v USB or 9v battery. When plugged into USB the DAC is still using the 5v USB, even if you flip the 9v switch to give the amp more power. With no battery installed the amp will default to the 5v from the USB, just like the DAC section. And, it can be used as a line out DAC with just the USB and no battery installed, as well as an amp via USB with no battery. 

 But, when plugged into USB, the D4 demands you use the DAC as the source. So you can't use the 5v USB to power the amp but feed an iPod into it to run at 5v - this is because whenever the USB is used the D4 turns the analog input into a line out. And, when you plug a cable into the line out, the headphone out shuts off. For an iPod your only choice is the battery power.

 The only thing I haven't checked is if using a wallwart 5v power supply instead of USB will power the amp but not switch on the DAC, since it wont sense data. If that is the case, you could set it up at the bedside with an iPod and 5v wallwart and run it forever on 5v without running down the battery._

 

Oh right. That's a shame. Its almost definitely always going to be a DAC for me. Gonna have to give this some deeper thought.

 Does it really matter though if I listen to music at rather soft levels? I don't even raise the volume to max listening to the HD650s straight out of the sansa clip+. 

 Thanks a lot for clearing that up HPA.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *A_Dying_Wren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh right. That's a shame. Its almost definitely always going to be a DAC for me. Gonna have to give this some deeper thought.

 Does it really matter though if I listen to music at rather soft levels? I don't even raise the volume to max listening to the HD650s straight out of the sansa clip+. 

 Thanks a lot for clearing that up HPA._

 

Well, if you use re-chargeable 9v batteries you can still power the HD600/650 with D4 in 9v mode without breaking the bank, but you have to charge the 9v externally like with the 3MOVE (which also has enough power for HD600 in 9v mode).

 The Pico and Vivid V1 have just about enough power for HD600 (more than most other 5v USB DAC/amp), and they have internal rechargeable batteries so you don't need a separate charger like the D4 and 3MOVE. The Pico uses a 8.4v lion dual cell. The V1 must use an internal voltage multiplier or something, because it is only charged with 5v but it still manages to get some pounding bass and high volumes out of the HD600. I think the TTVJ portable Millett might have had enough power for the HD600, and it was another amp that is charged by a 5-6v wallwart, but it has no DAC.


----------



## trentino

You folks using the D4 portable, are you satisfied with the battery life?


----------



## jamato8

I get an easy days use with the D4 and the HD650 on one battery. It powers them fine with solid bass and more volume than I would ever want. I have the volume pot around 12 oclock or 1 for loud passages but after that it is too loud but without distortion.


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I get an easy days use with the D4 and the HD650 on one battery. It powers them fine with solid bass and more volume than I would ever want. I have the volume pot around 12 oclock or 1 for loud passages but after that it is too loud but without distortion._

 

Its really cool to know John that you are happy with driving the HD 650 from D4,wouldn't this be the ultimate test for any portable amp.

 As per the battery lifer for my D4 I use alkaline,must be having about 6 hours on it, still no signs of running out of battery.


----------



## jamato8

Yes, the 650's can take some power to get to the volume some people, including myself, like to have. But more volume, shorter run times. I use the Li-Poly 500mA rechargeable and under normal use get around 11 or 12 hours of run time.


----------



## mossman

I've been reading this thread over the past few days and have a D4 winging across the waves as we speak  Thanks to you all for so much great info - much appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am still slightly confused with the variation between amp, amp/dac and dac usage. (Please bear with me!).

 >> Amp only - LOD in from from my iPod with battery
 >> Amp and dac - usb in from my MacPro
 >> Dac only - usb in and lineout to amp downstream

 Now what has my grey matter smoking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is Headphone addicts words:

_"And, it can be used as a line out DAC with just the USB and no battery installed, as well as an amp via USB with no battery"._

 It's the last bit, "amp via USB with no battery". How do you accomplish this?

 Any help of clarity will be warmly received! 
 Best wishes,

 Jon


----------



## kunalraiker

What Larry is saying is, if you take the battery out and connect the USB-make sure the switch at the back selects amp, you can use it as a amp.


----------



## mossman

From the pictures, there is only one switch though... battery or usb... is the one you're speaking of an internal switch?


----------



## kunalraiker

Just the back switch, if amp is selected and no battery is installed then it would use the USB to power the amp,if the USB is connected.


----------



## mossman

Sorry, I'm still very confused. I just want to understand how I can select amp only or dac only when using an USB input for source. 

 If I understand correctly, if I plug in my headphones with the USB source/power I am utilising both the amp and dac. If I use the line out, how do I select whether I am using the amp or dac?

 Again, apologies for my "slowness" with this.

 Jon


----------



## mossman

Doh, double post.


----------



## kunalraiker

If you want to use the lineout, the switch at the back should be selecting the USB DAC and the USB should be connected to your source.Did I get your question correctly.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mossman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry, I'm still very confused. I just want to understand how I can select amp only or dac only when using an USB input for source. 

 If I understand correctly, if I plug in my headphones with the USB source/power I am utilising both the amp and dac. If I use the line out, how do I select whether I am using the amp or dac?

 Again, apologies for my "slowness" with this.

 Jon_

 

If you plug D4 into USB the DAC will be turned on, regardless of whether you have a battery in it or not, and regardless of whether the volume knob is switched on or not. The DAC will output through the aux in/out jack.

 If you plug a cable into the front aux in/out jack the headphone amp is disabled, and you get a line out only.

 If you plug a headphone into the headphone jack, the amp is activated and the amp can run on the 5v USB with no battery, or you can put in a 9v battery and flip the switch to run the amp on 9v.

 With the amp set for 9v, the DAC will still only be using the 5v USB power.

 So, with the amp set for 5v, both the DAC and Amp are running at 5v and it will not drain your 9v battery until you flip the switch to battery. So, you do not need to take out the battery to preserve it's charge for later like you do with the 3MOVE.


----------



## mossman

_Aha, the clouds of confusion are rising!_





 So, the only way the D4 functions as an amp _*only*_, is when it is used with a DAP? (i.e. iPod > LOD > AUXIn).

 Do I take it that the dac will always be functioning when using the USB source? (Or can you turn it off and just use the amp and send the signal to separate dac?).

 Thanks for your patience


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mossman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Aha, the clouds of confusion are rising!





 So, the only way the D4 functions as an amp *only*, is when it is used with a DAP? (i.e. iPod > LOD > AUXIn).

 Yes, that is correct. Amp ONLY = battery selected, aux input used by external source, USB not used. 

 Do I take it that the dac will always be functioning when using the USB source? (Or can you turn it off and just use the amp and send the signal to separate dac?).

 Yes, whenever the USB is plugged in to a live computer, the DAC is active. You cannot turn off the D4 DAC when input is live USB. The decoded USB will always be available at the Aux output. 

 I cannot imagine why you would want to turn off the DAC and route to another DAC. Why not just remove the D4 and substitute another DAC?? or unplug the USB, use the D4 amp with its Aux input and hook up another external DAC. 

 Thanks for your patience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

See answers above...
 Ron


----------



## mossman

Quote:


 I cannot imagine why you would want to turn off the DAC and route to another DAC. Why not just remove the D4 and substitute another DAC?? or unplug the USB, use the D4 amp with its Aux input and hook up another external DAC. 
 

Agreed! I was just trying get it clear in my mind what the different scenarios were, especially around use with the USB input.

 Thanks so much for everyone's help - much appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jon


----------



## madwolf

Just completed D4 Battery replacement project
 Attached is a teaser picture. 2nd run already. Will there be a third edition ? 






 Changing battery would be a thing of the past. 
 Switching noise is slightly less than 3mV at 250Khz measured from my O-Silly-Scope, at the 12V output and input is not affected. 

 Owner is busy audition different op-amp combination currently, I think he will go crazy choosing. 

 So far this are the findings. 
 AD797*2 sounds really good on this neutral and all rounder. 
 OPA1611*2 if you prefer something more forward 
 and OPA827*2 more mellow 

 LT1028 sound like a very expensive hi fi setup but somehow it is not our taste. Sorry I do not know how to describe this better. 

 Found and did a few new tweak for the Power section of the D4 as well. I never heard Olivia Ong sound so sweet and loving.

 I made a mistake in the previous post, The relay is ON when when the D4 is configure to use the DAC and AMP at the same time. 

 After listening to D4 Mamba, the following are some of the difference between the D4 and D10. Compared with same set of OP-AMP for both D4 and D10 

 D10 is more forward sounding, faster with more attack, timber is unique 
 D4 is very smooth, warmer and sweeter, more neutral. 

 Using IEM at low volume there is not much difference between 5v and 9V. 
 But using a higher voltage it made a huge difference, even for "easy" to drive headphone like HD595. I did not realize there where so much strain at higher volume. I might just consider getting a D4 myself to upgrade.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *madwolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Instead of changing battery ever 8 or 9 hours. 
 This is what I am working on.






 A power circuit to be be powered from the 5V of the USB. 
 1) The circuit include a voltage doubler to convert the 5V supply to 9V or Higher. 

 2) Power regulator to fixed the output voltage 

 3) Filtering circuit and smoothing circuit, Currently I am experimenting with different configuration of Pie Filter. Will build the official module after I finalize the design and component used. 

 The module must be smaller than a 9V battery, So that it could fit inside the D4. It noise must not be audible using even the most sensitive IEM. (I am happy that my alpha attempt have already achieve this. ) The existing USB/9V switch will not be modified so that, the user could choose between the 2 power source. 

 The item yet to be decided is if I want to Push the D4 to 12Volts or 10.8V 
 To do this I might need to change the existing reservoir cap on the D4 (10V 2200uF, ibasso is already pushing on the limit by putting a 10V cap for a 9V battery) . But the advantage of this is that I could have the voltage margin to play with the holy 3 of OP-AMP, namely OPA627, LT1028 and AD797 for the LR. Buffer would likely be the BUF634 *4 in wide-band mode. A higher voltage would have a greater headroom as well, But there is a limit to how much power I could draw from the USB. 

 I will continue to tinker with the design and hopefully improve it further. 

 The Sick part of all this, The D4 and power circuit is not mine, Just modding for fun for a friend FOC. I feel I starting to enjoy modding circuit more than listening to music already._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *madwolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just completed D4 Battery replacement project
 Attached is a teaser picture. 2nd run already. Will there be a third edition ? 






 Changing battery would be a thing of the past. 
 Switching noise is slightly less than 3mV at 250Khz measured from my O-Silly-Scope, at the 12V output and input is not affected. 

 Owner is busy audition different op-amp combination currently, I think he will go crazy choosing. 

 So far this are the findings. 
 AD797*2 sounds really good on this neutral and all rounder. 
 OPA1611*2 if you prefer something more forward 
 and OPA827*2 more mellow 

 LT1028 sound like a very expensive hi fi setup but somehow it is not our taste. Sorry I do not know how to describe this better. 

 Found and did a few new tweak for the Power section of the D4 as well. I never heard Olivia Ong sound so sweet and loving.

 I made a mistake in the previous post, The relay is ON when when the D4 is configure to use the DAC and AMP at the same time. 

 After listening to D4 Mamba, the following are some of the difference between the D4 and D10. Compared with same set of OP-AMP for both D4 and D10 

 D10 is more forward sounding, faster with more attack, timber is unique 
 D4 is very smooth, warmer and sweeter, more neutral. 

 Using IEM at low volume there is not much difference between 5v and 9V. 
 But using a higher voltage it made a huge difference, even for "easy" to drive headphone like HD595. I did not realize there where so much strain at higher volume. I might just consider getting a D4 myself to upgrade._

 

Let us know how that sounds with HD600/650 or 600 ohm AKG or Beyer someday.


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Let us know how that sounds with HD600/650 or 600 ohm AKG or Beyer someday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

How would the change in battery to a chargeable one affect sound in any way, what is the voltage swing that we can get.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kunalraiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How would the change in battery to a chargeable one affect sound in any way, what is the voltage swing that we can get._

 

You can get more voltage swing from a 9v alkaline than a std 8.4v re-chargeable, but in my opinion an alkaline should only be used when your re-chargeable is used up because the alkaline cost so much. The 8.4v re-chargeable is close enough in voltage that I wouldn't waste the money on alkaline.

 However, there is a 9.6v re-chargeable out there which I used in my Headroom Micro AMP and DAC, which don't last very long but have better voltage swing for high impedance phones. 

 In my case, I would rather use a 500 mah lithium rechargeable 8.4v cell than the alkaline or 9.6v that have to be changed out more often. But, in my case I also mostly use the D4 as a desktop amp with laptop, and I use a smaller RSA P-51 or iBasso T3 with longer battery life for portable .


----------



## madwolf

Yes Sir, know someone who have one. will test it out. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Let us know how that sounds with HD600/650 or 600 ohm AKG or Beyer someday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 


 After some discussion and reading about oscillation, I hook up the D4 with LT1028 to my scope. Bang on, Oscillation is found. 
 How I realize why it does not sound right. Reading the spec sheet, I realize the correct part should be LT1128 instead of LT1028. 
 The D4 is non operating in non-inverting mode with gain of 1 or 2. 

 I think I my wallet will leave me very soon. I problem many in this forum share.


----------



## arctic_storm

What about RF shielding? When my iPhone is near to my D3 Python, I have very heavy buzz from my iPhone. Listening via IEMs it's much louder than the music up to 1 m distance between D3 and iPhone.

 Is this fixed with the Mamba? Otherwise I'm going to look for alternatives such as Pico, Predator or maybe for home even the Audio-GD Fun?


----------



## pj_rage

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arctic_storm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What about RF shielding? When my iPhone is near to my D3 Python, I have very heavy buzz from my iPhone. Listening via IEMs it's much louder than the music up to 1 m distance between D3 and iPhone.

 Is this fixed with the Mamba? Otherwise I'm going to look for alternatives such as Pico, Predator or maybe for home even the Audio-GD Fun?_

 

Does this happen with the phone in airplane mode as well? Or with 3g signal (if you have a 3g/3gs phone)?

 I'm looking at getting a D4 but if it's going to buzz like hell with my iphone even in airplane mode, I'm gonna have to pass. I have noticed buzzing with my 3g when hooked up to the car (ferrite beads work wonders here on the cable - they should work for portable/regular amps too -- put one or two on the LOD cable) and near other speakers and stuff, but only when it's using the edge signal. Never in airplane mode or with a 3g signal. It's something about the edge signal.


----------



## arctic_storm

Actually I've got the D3 Python and with my iPhone I have buzzing like hell (but just every 15 minutes or so for some secounds). In airplane mode there is no buzzing, but with disabled 3G only (EDGE/GSM still active) buzzing problem is still there. Unfortunately at home there is no 3G available.

 The D3 Python is known for very strong RF interference, but I haven't found anything about the D4 Mamba. Pico should have very low buzzing, so this maybe would be my alternative.


----------



## HiFlight

I get no RF interference on my D4 with my 3G phone right next to it.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

My iPhone 3GS in a Mophia Juice Pack Air battery case with 3G and WiFi on has been sitting on top of my D4 with OPA1611 class-A biased opamps for a while as I listen to music, and I haven't heard any buzz from it yet. It might have had mild buzz with the stock opamps but I don't remember now since I have had the new opamps in for a while.


----------



## kunalraiker

Larry, so is D4 your ideal portable amp


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kunalraiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Larry, so is D4 your ideal portable amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Other than being bigger than my P-51 with less battery life, Yes. With the D4 topkit installed I think it performs and sounds similar to the P-51, but with a DAC that competes well with the high resolution of the Pico's DAC (the P-51 doesn't have a DAC). 

 If money was not an issue, the P-51 combined with a Pico DAC and high quality mini-mini cable might be my first choice, but at 3-4x the cost for just a small percentage increase in performance most people wouldn't think it was worth it. This way you could leave the DAC behind and use the smaller amp with iPod, and it would run 5-7x longer on battery.


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Other than being bigger than my P-51 with less battery life, Yes. With the D4 topkit installed I think it performs and sounds similar to the P-51, but with a DAC that competes well with the high resolution of the Pico's DAC (the P-51 doesn't have a DAC). 

 If money was not an issue, the P-51 combined with a Pico DAC and high quality mini-mini cable might be my first choice, but at 3-4x the cost for just a small percentage increase in performance most people wouldn't think it was worth it. This way you could leave the DAC behind and use the smaller amp with iPod, and it would run 5-7x longer on battery._

 

Well said Larry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 P-51 comes out as a winner.


----------



## arctic_storm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I get no RF interference on my D4 with my 3G phone right next to it._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My iPhone 3GS in a Mophia Juice Pack Air battery case with 3G and WiFi on has been sitting on top of my D4 with OPA1611 class-A biased opamps for a while as I listen to music, and I haven't heard any buzz from it yet. It might have had mild buzz with the stock opamps but I don't remember now since I have had the new opamps in for a while._

 

Thanks, guys, you have convinced me. I've just ordered the D4 Mamba and I hope it to receive here (Germany) soon. Maybe the Mamba will fix all small problems I'm having with the D3 Python right now (mainly RF interference and noise at the beginning of the volume pot - when the noise is gone, the D3 Python is nearly too loud for in-ear monitors).
 When it's just nearly as good as the Pico is told to be, the Mamba is a great offer, I will report about my experiences and impressions later in the appropriate topic!


----------



## mrarroyo

I have not heard any interference either when using my D4 close to my iPhone.


----------



## trentino

I really wanna buy the D4. Everyone is writing positive reviews and impressions. The DAC section is a no-brainer, but I can't stop thinking about the short battery life with the 9v battery. 9-10 hours isn't really cutting it when used on the go, especially when one is used to the T3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 And locally here in Stockholm, Sweden I can't seem to find any other rechargable battery than a 200mAh and I guess that means even shorter battery life than 9 hrs.


----------



## kunalraiker

My battery just died few minutes ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I use alkaline, this is my first battery and it lasted me about 10 hours.


----------



## HONEYBOY

Before I pull the plug on the D4 or the D10 for that matter is there anyone pairing it with an IE8 that'd like to share their impressions. The D10 or P3 + IE8 seems to be a well established safer route. However, am at the point where am thinking *What If* the D4 may pair better for a slightly lower price to boot. My Alo Rx just adds volume while the Voyager just overpowers the bass as if I needed more. The possibility of OP amp rolling to tailor the sound for the ibassos is enticing. My ears will be the judge but any conjectures/reassuracne, or impressions would be welcomed.


----------



## pj_rage

Just to clarify, I'm particularly worried about buzzing/GSM interference while using my iphone as the source (not just having it near the amp).

 I've had this problem with the iphone before, with other amps and stuff, but only when using edge. The problem has never occurred for me in 3g mode or in airplane mode. Also, ferrite beads eliminated the problem for me with edge as well.

 It sounds like the problem is at least solved by using airplane mode, if nothing else, which is fine with me. I just wanted to make sure it wasn't a different interference problem that didn't deal with the radios in the phone.


----------



## Kayzo

Okay, major newb here. :O
 So , I have an iPod Touch right now as my source , (blah) , and I'm planning on buying a Cowon S9 , and an amp , and this thread caught my attention . I am very interested in buying a D4 now , so would this rig be alright ? 

 Cowon S9 > D4 > ATH-ES7's ?

 And I would use a 3.5mm to 3.5mm interconnector to connect my S9 to the D4 correct ? I just feel kind of overwhelmed by all the information I'm trying to take in at the same time . Thanks to whoever answers my questions .


----------



## kunalraiker

Cowon S 9 is your choice, you don't need a fancy DAP as all your Sound EQ should be set to 0 on the player for best performance from the Amp, Having said that your portable setup looks really nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And you will be using a 3.5mm to 3.5mm.


----------



## Kayzo

Okay thanks ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 EDIT: I did some further reading and some people say that it's not worth interconnecting the S9 and other DAP's through 3.5mm-3.5mm ? What do they mean?


----------



## arctic_storm

My D4 hast just arrived. Very nice amp, better soundstage than my D3 Python (oob) and very very low iPhone buzz, but one big problem: The two channels have a different loudness because of the pot (although it's by Alps - the haptic is very bad as well btw).
 What shall I do (maybe replace the potentiometer with the one of the D3? No nice solution, as the D4 is new!)?

 With IEMs I have pretty much noise via USB and powered via battery zero noise (very nice).


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arctic_storm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My D4 hast just arrived. Very nice amp, better soundstage than my D3 Python (oob) and very very low iPhone buzz, but one big problem: The two channels have a different loudness because of the pot (although it's by Alps - the haptic is very bad as well btw).
 What shall I do (maybe replace the potentiometer with the one of the D3? No nice solution, as the D4 is new!)?

 With IEMs I have pretty much noise via USB and powered via battery zero noise (very nice)._

 

All you can do then is contact iBasso.


----------



## arctic_storm

So I will wait, what iBasso says....hopefully I'll have an unproblematic D4 at the end, as the sound is pretty nice - more neutral than the D3 Python, tighter bass and (as already mentioned) wider soundstage. Just nearly too much output power for in-ear monitors.
 I'm wondering if anybody has similar problems with USB DAC and amps with in-ears? I think it's pretty strange, that I don't read anywhere something about this. When there'll be no solution for the potentiometer, maybe I should try a Meyer Audio Corda Cantate (which has a negative gain factor)?


----------



## carcassfan

im slightly confused with this. is this a "defect" specific to your unit or is it a problem with the model in general? now you have me worried as I just ordered one yesterday.


----------



## arctic_storm

I hope/think, that the problem is just with my D4 Mamba- if the volume would be on both sites the same in the lower 1/4 everything was just fine. Probably I just got one of the "bad" potentiometers. We'll find it out soon.

 On the other hand I'm a bit confused because of my D3 Python, which had pretty much noise at very low volumes. So none of these two amps I own actually are appropriate for in-ears.


 Edit: Maybe I could fix the problem, that the volume level is a bit to high in general by swapping the opamps? What models are known to have a low output level? Default opamps are LMH66 55MA or so...


----------



## gamer-33

i just order my iBasso D4 Mamba is there anything i shuold no? can i charge Battery when its still in unit? or do i need a separate Battery charger?


----------



## arctic_storm

You need a separate battery charger. Imo there is nothing special you have to know, just plug in USB and headphones and enjoy. With sensitive headphones you should first turn the device on and then put on the headphones, as there will be a loud "plopp"-noise when switching on.


----------



## trentino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arctic_storm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My D4 hast just arrived. Very nice amp, better soundstage than my D3 Python (oob) and very very low iPhone buzz, but one big problem: The two channels have a different loudness because of the pot (although it's by Alps - the haptic is very bad as well btw).
 What shall I do (maybe replace the potentiometer with the one of the D3? No nice solution, as the D4 is new!)?

 With IEMs I have pretty much noise via USB and powered via battery zero noise (very nice)._

 

What IEM's are you using? With noise do you mean hiss? So hiss with USB using Dac/Amp but no hiss with amp only? This is good to know, I'm about to order the D4 and intend to use the amp with Shure 530 and UE TF10. And the same IEM's via USB and Dac from computer. Thanks


----------



## arctic_storm

Yes I mean hiss. When using it as DAC and Amp USB powered, I do have hiss, but not when powered by battery.
 I'm using Compact Monitors Stage 2:
COMPACT MONITORS ||| IN-EAR AND PROTECTION - Stage 2
 I don't think they are extremely sensitive for IEMs...


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arctic_storm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes I mean hiss. When using it as DAC and Amp USB powered, I do have hiss, but not when powered by battery.
 I'm using Compact Monitors Stage 2:
COMPACT MONITORS ||| IN-EAR AND PROTECTION - Stage 2
 I don't think they are extremely sensitive for IEMs..._

 

i don't get any hiss, and have never heard before this of hiss in D4 the are the most quietest portable amps and IMO one of the best.


----------



## arctic_storm

Maybe my signal quality of USB power is bad...as already said, battery powered there is absolutely no hiss.

 And due to the sensivity I have to correct me. Stage 2 are 122 dB SPL at only 28 Ohm (for comparision: UM3X have 124 dB but 56 Ohm). Maybe this is why these 2 amps sound very loud to me. I asked iBasso, if a higher resistance pot would be possible, if I'll have to send it back.


----------



## adam_eu

I'm looking for new DAC/AMP for d2000 and I wonder is there a big diference in SQ between D4 and Compass or DAC_II (using D2000)? I know that this is portable vs. full-size but maybe someone know.


----------



## gamer-33

hi is this battery ok for the iBasso D4 MAHA 9V 300mAh Rechargeable NiMH Battery or is there better one


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gamer-33* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hi is this battery ok for the iBasso D4 MAHA 9V 300mAh Rechargeable NiMH Battery or is there better one_

 

That should work quite well in your D4. At best, the rechargeables only deliver about half the play time of alkalines. 

 If you mostly use your D4 with USB input, and the switch in the 5v position, your rechargeables will last a very long time, as they will be unused in this configuration.


----------



## trentino

I've read that the D4 isn't enough to drive head phones like Sennheiser HD650. And it isn't developed for use with IEM's. What type of head phones would be perfect for use with the D4?


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trentino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've read that the D4 isn't enough to drive head phones like Sennheiser HD650. And it isn't developed for use with IEM's. What type of head phones would be perfect for use with the D4?_

 

If you've read it, you must have also read which amps are capable to do what you want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Lets say the D4 would not satisfy your needs, find another amp mate


----------



## Kayzo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trentino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've read that the D4 isn't enough to drive head phones like Sennheiser HD650. And it isn't developed for use with IEM's. What type of head phones would be perfect for use with the D4?_

 

Well I too want to know what headphones , paired with the D4 have had a significant difference in sound quality amped and unamped. Apparently my ES7's are not good with this amp . or any amp at all. Would the ESW9a's or the Shure SRH840's be a better match?


----------



## gamer-33

hi to all of you i got my tracking # from iBasso about my d4 today i would need headphone help i am sill saving the money but i want the best match to this amp i got a pair of KOSS PORTA PRO that i have had since 1992 looking to upgrade now that i am getting the iBasso D4


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trentino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've read that the D4 isn't enough to drive head phones like Sennheiser HD650. And it isn't developed for use with IEM's. What type of head phones would be perfect for use with the D4?_

 

The only headphones that I have found that do not pair well with the D4 are my K340s and K1000s, both of which require considerable drive for best results. It sounds very good with all of my other circumaural phones as well as my IEMs! 

 There are precious few phones that do not sound good with the D4, IMO.


----------



## trentino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The only headphones that I have found that do not pair well with the D4 are my K340s and K1000s, both of which require considerable drive for best results. It sounds very good with all of my other circumaural phones as well as my IEMs! 

 There are precious few phones that do not sound good with the D4, IMO._

 

Thank you HiFlight, that's just a wonderful answer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Sometimes Head-Fi gives too much information and one ends up only remembering the parts were people mention stuff they don't like about a certain product. Your answer is the opposite


----------



## mrarroyo

I second HiFlight's thoughts on the D4.


----------



## ChunkO

Just ordered a D4! My HFI-780's are about to be a lot happier in a few days..


----------



## RockinCannoisseur

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kayzo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Okay, major newb here. :O
 So , I have an iPod Touch right now as my source , (blah) , and I'm planning on buying a Cowon S9 , and an amp , and this thread caught my attention . I am very interested in buying a D4 now , so would this rig be alright ? 

 Cowon S9 > D4 > ATH-ES7's ?

 And I would use a 3.5mm to 3.5mm interconnector to connect my S9 to the D4 correct ? I just feel kind of overwhelmed by all the information I'm trying to take in at the same time . Thanks to whoever answers my questions . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

bumps,

 i have similar question as i may be getting a zune or a cowon s9(boss eq settings),

 so how would i hook up the d4 to these dap's?


----------



## RockinCannoisseur

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The only headphones that I have found that do not pair well with the D4 are my K340s and K1000s, both of which require considerable drive for best results. It sounds very good with all of my other circumaural phones as well as my IEMs! 

 There are precious few phones that do not sound good with the D4, IMO._

 

this is good to know im hoping the triplefi sound great on d4,

 i am selling my predator and may replace it with d4,, how do the two compare??

 thanks


----------



## kobeclix

Does this amp improve the sq of the srh840s specifically the bass and vocals? I want to buy this amp to improve the sq because the the zune hd and srh840s aren't doing it for me.


----------



## gamer-33

hey d4 users whats the Recommended burn-in time on the d4


----------



## kunalraiker

I would recommend about 20 hours burn in should do it, did for me.


----------



## Kayzo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The only headphones that I have found that do not pair well with the D4 are my K340s and K1000s, both of which require considerable drive for best results. It sounds very good with all of my other circumaural phones as well as my IEMs! 

 There are precious few phones that do not sound good with the D4, IMO._

 

Like the ES7's :/


----------



## supern0va

my d4 has a very loud hissing noise when used with a rechargeable batt. this noise doesn't happen with alkaline batts or the USB cable. can anyone advice? thanks.


----------



## trentino

That sounds bad, I'm planning to use rechargable ones. I know absolutely nothing about batteries, but have you tried more than one rechargeble? Talked to Ibasso about it?


----------



## jamato8

Mine is quiet with rechargeables or alkaline.


----------



## brendon

Hi, would there be any damage in using a 9.6V rechargeable battery in place of the regular 8.4V batteries ? - VAPEX TRUE 9.6V 220mAh PP3 9V RECHARGEABLE NIMH BATTERY - eBay (item 350267769950 end time Jan-18-10 21:47:47 PST)


----------



## HONEYBOY

Just placed an order for the D4. Am I to understand that if not not satisfied with the product, I can return it for a refund within a particular time frame?


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HONEYBOY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just placed an order for the D4. Am I to understand that if not not satisfied with the product, I can return it for a refund within a particular time frame?_

 

That is right, you can return it within 14 days.


----------



## HONEYBOY

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kunalraiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That is right, you can return it within 14 days._

 

Perfect then, I have nothing to lose
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Fingers crossed it synergies with the IE8.


----------



## chesterqw

honeyboy, you have to ask where you bought it from 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyone can provide me with a link of great combination of opamps for the D4, i would really love to read to 32 pages this thread has but headache and flu isn't really helping.
 thanks ^^


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *brendon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi, would there be any damage in using a 9.6V rechargeable battery in place of the regular 8.4V batteries ? - VAPEX TRUE 9.6V 220mAh PP3 9V RECHARGEABLE NIMH BATTERY - eBay (item 350267769950 end time Jan-18-10 21:47:47 PST)_

 

I think that someone here once posted that the circuit inside had components rated for 10.2v and above that you might have problems going higher than that. Typically the 9.6v batteries are safe in 9v products, but while they give a better voltage swing they don't last as long as a typical 300 mah NiMH battery (or the 500 mah Lithium that Jamato8 uses).


----------



## jamato8

I have the 9.6 rechargeables and they work fine. I haven't really compared the sound to the LiPoly with the 500mA and lower voltage but I like the run time of the 500mA as Larry mentioned.


----------



## gamer-33

what dose DAC really do ?


----------



## carcassfan

Digital-to-analog converter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## supern0va

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *madwolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just completed D4 Battery replacement project
 Attached is a teaser picture. 2nd run already. Will there be a third edition ? 






 Changing battery would be a thing of the past. 
 ...._

 

Am wondering if you guys think its possible to mod the D4 such that the battery (a 9V rechargeable batt) charges itself when connected via USB?
 Changing the batt is quite a pain.


----------



## gamer-33

my D4 will be hear today


----------



## madwolf

It is possible to mod with a charging circuit and a rechargeable battery inside. 

 The challenge is to find a battery that can last very long and make the charger hiss free. and not affect the D4 (induce/reflected noise), And fit it all inside the casing. 

 I consider that when I was designing the converter, but off the shelf battery that would fit and is half the size of a standard 9V would likely last at max 2 hours most likely less. Maybe if you could find some space age battery half the size of a standard 9V and have a capacity of more than 200mAh it is worth a try, min voltage is 5V. 
 A 200mAh battery would likely last 5 hours. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *supern0va* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Am wondering if you guys think its possible to mod the D4 such that the battery (a 9V rechargeable batt) charges itself when connected via USB?
 Changing the batt is quite a pain._


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gamer-33* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_






my D4 will be *hear* today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

"hear" or "here", or was the pun intended?


----------



## trentino

Anyone have any pics of their rig incl D4?


----------



## mossman




----------



## carcassfan

just got my d4. listening to Opeth's watershed in FLAC. Wonderful.


----------



## carcassfan

I should add that I ordered it on Friday and got it in Northern CA today. wow.


----------



## 3DCadman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kobeclix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does this amp improve the sq of the srh840s specifically the bass and vocals? I want to buy this amp to improve the sq because the the zune hd and srh840s aren't doing it for me._

 

How much burn in time do you have on them? My 840s sounded bad at first (no bass and extremely bright), but with LOTS of burn in time (200+ hours) they sound awesome in bass and vocals (and everything else).

 Give them some good cook time and see what that does for you.

 I must admit that I am using an amp (Go Vibe or Headroom TBH).


----------



## trentino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mossman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

Thanks! That's about the same setup I'm planning on using


----------



## kobeclix

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *3DCadman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How much burn in time do you have on them? My 840s sounded bad at first (no bass and extremely bright), but with LOTS of burn in time (200+ hours) they sound awesome in bass and vocals (and everything else).

 Give them some good cook time and see what that does for you.

 I must admit that I am using an amp (Go Vibe or Headroom TBH)._

 


 I have about 50 hrs on them. I will give it some time and add a D4 to the rig as well. Im glad to hear that an amp helps with the sq.


----------



## gamer-33

hi when i close itunes down and reopen agin volume goes way down then unplug usb and reopen itunes volumes back up .whats up? seems like i got to unplug usb every time i restart i itunes to get volume back up any help


----------



## amdj

I just bought the D4 and a LOD from iBasso. Gonna be using this setup for a pair of Denon D7000s at home along with my rockboxed iPod Video v5.0 and UE.TF.10s on the go.

 Can't wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

 The waiting is making me really anxious...I hope the D7000s and D4 pair up beautifully! Looking forward to feeling like a kid again during the holidays 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## supern0va

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *madwolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It is possible to mod with a charging circuit and a rechargeable battery inside. 

 The challenge is to find a battery that can last very long and make the charger hiss free. and not affect the D4 (induce/reflected noise), And fit it all inside the casing. 

 I consider that when I was designing the converter, but off the shelf battery that would fit and is half the size of a standard 9V would likely last at max 2 hours most likely less. Maybe if you could find some space age battery half the size of a standard 9V and have a capacity of more than 200mAh it is worth a try, min voltage is 5V. 
 A 200mAh battery would likely last 5 hours._

 

How about replacement batteries for say iPod (nano or shuffle)?
 Understand that those are usually 3.7V, But not sure if they will work if they are connected in series.
 Here's such a website, though size is not given:
Buy Replacement Battery Kit - iPod


----------



## madwolf

It is 3.7v so need to boost the voltage will reduce the default 470mAH to about 150mAH at 9V which means about 3 or 4 hours battery life. And it might be to big to fit in as it is bigger than a 9V battery. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *supern0va* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How about replacement batteries for say iPod (nano or shuffle)?
 Understand that those are usually 3.7V, But not sure if they will work if they are connected in series.
 Here's such a website, though size is not given:
Buy Replacement Battery Kit - iPod_


----------



## gamer-33

THE D4 O.M.G THIS THING IS GREAT I LUV IT
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























:k sc75smile:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










:ksc 75smile:


----------



## gopack87

I'm really close to ordering one of these from ibasso, but are the rave reviews mainly for the dac section? I would be using it mostly as an amp and with a 7 hr. battery life, I wonder if I'm better off with a Little Dot Mk1+ portable amp....Any thoughts on this?


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gopack87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm really close to ordering one of these from ibasso, but are the rave reviews mainly for the dac section? I would be using it mostly as an amp and with a 7 hr. battery life, I wonder if I'm better off with a Little Dot Mk1+ portable amp....Any thoughts on this?_

 

I would definitely recommend the D4 and the battery life is more like 9 hours using alkaline, get quality amp mate, its just too amazing,I did enough research before getting it.


----------



## gamer-33

YES GET ONE


----------



## madwolf

Unlike the D10, The D4 does not have a detector at the 3.5mm plug line in socket. 

 To determine if it is using USB to headphone or Line In to headphone it detect if there is a 5V supply connected to the USB, If there is a 5V there the relay is turn on. 

 So if USB is present it will be configured as 
 USB source to headphone 

 if No USB 5V is present it will be configured as Line In amplifier to Headphone. 
 Regardless if there is any Line in connected to the AMP. 

 As such it is NOT possible to use USB to power the AMP 
 and configure line in to headphone. 

 To use it as an AMP only (without DAC) you Have to use battery.


----------



## arctic_storm

Can I use Audio GD Moon, Earth or Sun as op-amp?

 Edit: Forget it - they seem smaller on the pictures than they are -.-


----------



## supern0va

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *madwolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It is 3.7v so need to boost the voltage will reduce the default 470mAH to about 150mAH at 9V which means about 3 or 4 hours battery life. And it might be to big to fit in as it is bigger than a 9V battery._

 

Not sure if this makes sense, but what I had in mind was 2 batteries connected in series. So voltage will increase (i.e. 3.7V x 2), amperage will not change as there are 2 batteries (not sure abt this).

 One possibility is this battery: iPod Video 30/60gb Battery

 This is a iPod Video 30/60gb Battery. Its dimensions are 45 x 19 x 4mm, so 2 of them will still take much less space than a 9V battery (dimensions are 48.5 x 26.5 x 17.5 mm). Amperage sounds good.. 480mAh 3.7V.

 I suspect that the newer gen nanos and shuffle will have even smaller batteries.


----------



## t0wer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *madwolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As such it is NOT possible to use USB to power the AMP 
 and configure line in to headphone. 

 To use it as an AMP only (without DAC) you Have to use battery._

 

I've used my fuze with D4 powered by USB. 
 if there was a signal from my computer the sound would get fuzzy switching between both sources, but it did work.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *supern0va* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not sure if this makes sense, but what I had in mind was 2 batteries connected in series. So voltage will increase (i.e. 3.7V x 2), amperage will not change as there are 2 batteries (not sure abt this).

 One possibility is this battery: iPod Video 30/60gb Battery

 This is a iPod Video 30/60gb Battery. Its dimensions are 45 x 19 x 4mm, so 2 of them will still take much less space than a 9V battery (dimensions are 48.5 x 26.5 x 17.5 mm). Amperage sounds good.. 480mAh 3.7V.

 I suspect that the newer gen nanos and shuffle will have even smaller batteries._

 

It would likely work, but what method will you use to recharge them? The D4 contains no recharging circuitry, nor will the USB recharge them.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *t0wer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've used my fuze with D4 powered by USB. 
 if there was a signal from my computer the sound would get fuzzy switching between both sources, but it did work._

 

Powered by USB (from computer), or a wallwart with USB plug?

 In my case, as I stated before, when I am listening to iPOd via LOD with 9v switched on, and I plug it into my Jabra 5v wallwart, the line input is shut off and the music stops. Switching from 9v to 5v makes no difference.


----------



## t0wer

i have it set to USB, connected to my laptop.
 battery or no battery doesn't matter, and line in from my fuze.


----------



## supern0va

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Quote:


  Originally Posted by *supern0va* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Not sure if this makes sense, but what I had in mind was 2 batteries connected in series. So voltage will increase (i.e. 3.7V x 2), amperage will not change as there are 2 batteries (not sure abt this).

 One possibility is this battery: iPod Video 30/60gb Battery

 This is a iPod Video 30/60gb Battery. Its dimensions are 45 x 19 x 4mm, so 2 of them will still take much less space than a 9V battery (dimensions are 48.5 x 26.5 x 17.5 mm). Amperage sounds good.. 480mAh 3.7V.

 I suspect that the newer gen nanos and shuffle will have even smaller batteries.

 

It would likely work, but what method will you use to recharge them? The D4 contains no recharging circuitry, nor will the USB recharge them._

 

Sorry I'm not really good with circuitry (limited electronics engr knowledge!), but could we not, in theory, have a small recharging circuit connected to the USB? then the USB would be able to recharge the batts. There should be some remaining space based on the size of the batts and the size of the space inside the D4.

 Not sure if there's a need for some kind of auto-disconnect function to prevent overcharge.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *t0wer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i have it set to USB, connected to my laptop.
 battery or no battery doesn't matter, and line in from my fuze._

 

Weird, mine wont do that. Now, if I partially plug the iPod LOD into the front panel then I can get some sound from the iPod but it doesn't sound right, and then with the LOD plugged into the amp fully then there is no sound until I unplug the USB and flip on the battery.


----------



## dj nellie

I just got my D4, and I confirmed that it will power my Cowon S9 and iPod Touch while plugged in via USB with no battery. I just had to disable my USB soundcard. Switch is still set to USB. 

 This little thing is awesome! I'm even happier now that I know you don't need a battery to power an external DAP if the D4 is plugged in via USB.


----------



## LionPlushie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj nellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just got my D4, and I confirmed that it will power my Cowon S9 and iPod Touch while plugged in via USB with no battery. I just had to disable my USB soundcard. Switch is still set to USB. 

 This little thing is awesome! I'm even happier now that I know you don't need a battery to power an external DAP if the D4 is plugged in via USB._

 

Nice! Seems like this will be in my inventory soon.


----------



## t0wer

could there be a newer version that allows power through USB?
 I just got it 2-3 weeks ago.


----------



## LionPlushie

Anyway, forgot to ask. Is there a HiFlight TopKit for D4? What are the opamps?


----------



## t0wer

Quote:


 After just a brief audition of the stock opamps, of course I just had to roll to the D4 Topkit! 
 

I don't know what opamps


----------



## kunalraiker

There is a topkit, check with HiFlight for the opamps.


----------



## brendon

Please delete


----------



## dj nellie

I just got my Mamba last night, and have been listening to it for a few hours. Thanks to all the Head-fiers who have given their impressions and recommendations, I'm very happy so far.

 I just started browsing Head-Fi when I was looking for a high-quality IEM, and I have to say that this site is a slippery slope, a never-ending cash suck. But I'm loving the journey.

 I started with Shure SE530s, then sold them for Westone 3s, and then added AT-AD700s and Triple.Fis. I was happy with the sound of my W3s, but they're too loud with my iPod Touch and Cowon S9 in quiet environments unless I use the stock volume control, which seems to muffle and darken the sound. So I was originally going to get a small, portable amp that would basically function as a high-quality volume attenuator. I thought about the T3 but had a little extra cash, so I figured why not take a step up to the D4?

 When I saw the tiny little thing in its box, I knew I had made the right decision. The D4 is surprisingly light and portable--it's hard to tell just how small it is from iBasso's pics, but it really is close to the size of a pack of cigarettes.

 As for sound quality as an amp, the D4 appears to provide more improvements to my AD700s than my IEMs, but the gains are noticeable with every phone I try. The sound is just cleaner, and I'm hearing micro-details in the background of songs that I never noticed. The soundstage is wider both horizontally and vertically; on Spank Rock's "Sweet Talk", I actually had to look over my shoulder because I thought that the background yelling and talking in the song was happening behind me. The bass on my W3 is slightly reigned in and tightened, and perhaps partly because of this, the mids (especially vocals) seem richer and more forward. When songs that I was tired of and used to skip on my iPod come up, I feel compelled to listen to them and find myself enjoying them again.

 I do notice that the sound improvement is much more noticeable out of my iPod's LOD than when I amp the headphone out of my Cowon S9. I can't really tell yet what, if any, improvement I'm getting by amping my S9's headphone out--the sound seems much darker than my iPod.

 One last thing I've noticed: The D4 really wasn't designed for sensitive IEMs. I'm having a somewhat hard time finding the right volume for my W3; even on the lower gain setting, the slightest turn of the volume knob will take the sound from way too quiet to way too loud (at least in quiet room).

 I'm using iBasso's 3.5-3.5 interconnect and LOD, which seem decent but I'm sure aren't near top quality. Can anyone comment on the quality of these cables, and how much of an improvement I'd get with a better cable and LOD?


----------



## trentino

Great read and interesting impressions dj nellie! I'm getting ready to order the D4, although my 530's (I think) are even more sensitive than your W3's? Well, I plan on using the D4 for bigger head phones as well in the future, hopefully the D4 is good for almost all type of head phones. At least that's what I've read. 
 Thanks for the read!


----------



## dj nellie

I believe the SE530 is pretty close to the W3 in terms of sensitivity, so you'd have the same issues I do. It's not a big deal, you just have to be patient fine-tuning the knob (which you may have to do often if you're listening on shuffle and your songs' volumes aren't normalized). And like you said, we'd all like to step up to some nice full-size cans down the road.

 I had been hearing a few pops while listening to my iPod, and I started to freak out...until I realized my Blackberry was a few inches away from my D4. I put the phone away, and the pops seem to have gone away. Yes, I'm a noob.


----------



## ovrclkd

Does anyone know if you can power the mamba thru a 12v vehicle power point with a usb adapter?


----------



## HiFlight

No, it will not work. I tried your suggestion using my USB 12v adapter, and while the amp powered on, the Aux input is disabled by the USB connection which takes priority and switches the Aux input to the DAC output.


----------



## lwells

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ovrclkd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone know if you can power the mamba thru a 12v vehicle power point with a usb adapter?_

 

How about 9v power inverter --> wall wart USB --> USB cable ?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lwells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How about 9v power inverter --> wall wart USB --> USB cable ?_

 

nope.

 You'd need to make a dummy 9v cell with wires coming out the bottom to connect to a 12v>9v adapter in the car, and then stick it in the amp and screw down the rear battery cover around the wires coming out. How about a few rechargable 9v cells instead? 

 And, to OVRCLKD, if I'm gonna take the time to answer any of your questions in PM, it would have been nice to know I could have answered in this thread instead. Next time, point someone to the thread and ask if they can chime in so we don't have to do it twice.


----------



## madwolf

Before 






 After 





 I have completed D4 Modding sometime back, finally I have some time to write this
 (it so happend I wrote this at about some 25,000ft above sea level). 
 It does seem that most of the modders are busy with the Fi.Q very lonely here. 

 The changes started off as a Dream of using the D4 at 9V or 12V which proved to sound 
 much better than 5V especially for bigger headphone and definately HD600. 
 At 12V it drives HD600 comfortabily close to a desktop amp. 

 The DC to DC converter consists of a filtering circuit before going into the upconverter. 
 A regulator to regulate the voltage to 12V and a enhanced Pie Filter. 

 When I was taping the 5V from the D4 I noted 2 nos of zero ohm resistor at position L1 and L2 
 I think the designer at ibasso have in mind 2 little ferrite beads or some small inductor 
 but at a later time decided not to install it. I took out the 2 zero ohm resistor and replace it with 
 2 small inductors. This would help to reduce ripples at the power lines. There are 2 different 
 power regulator, one for the AMP (L/R and BUF), and another for the DAC + 8616. 

 The AMP reservoir choosen by iBasso was a 10V 2200uF Nichicon HZ series Capacitor, This is a very good 
 choice by iBasso, Given a choice I would not have change this but the rating of 10V was insufficient
 and I was force to change it to a 16V part. I choosen a Rubycon ZL series. 

 The DAC Capacitor needed to be change the 100uf Nichicon Fine gold would not cut it here, I replaced
 with a Sanyo WG series 1800uf. The reservoir for 8616 was likewise replace with OSCON with 
 WIMA bypass. 

 When I solder the DC converter to D4, I prefered to remove the battery connector, with 
 that removed I have additional space to put in another reservoir for the AMP. A similar RubyCOn ZL. 
 A diode D1 was removed as it was no longer needed. D1 is to prevent a a short if the battery is 
 inserted with the wrong way. Since there would not be a bettery here, there isn't a chance of that happening. 
 By removing that I have an additional 0.4V. 

 Buffer used here are BUF634. They proven to be a favourate and is notably better for big cans. 

 L/R Just when I was about to settled with 797ANZ, someone in the forum bite the bullet with 797BNZ, 
 Hopefully he does not posion the owner of the D4, means more work for me. 

 Additional mod possible is to remove the relay, It is not needed as the owner is mainly using 
 this from powerbook. 

 Do you think I have void the warrenty of this D4 ?


----------



## LionPlushie

Grats! Now you have void the warranty of D4, but i bet the change in sound is worth it?

 EDIT: noticed that you're from singapore. can i try your D4?


----------



## madwolf

Can but I would be sending it off very soon so you have to be fast. Let me poison you.


----------



## supern0va

Madwolf, congrats on ur completed mod. It sure sounds good with the um3x... im sure it sounds even better with full headphones (which unfortunately we didn't get a chance to try)

 I'd like to harp on my earlier pt abt having a recharable battery powering @ least 5V (which should serve most of my purpose as I use IEMs). Referring to my earlier post, any comments? The batts that I mentioned should fit with space to spare.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *supern0va* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *supern0va* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

 Not sure if this makes sense, but what I had in mind was 2 batteries connected in series. So voltage will increase (i.e. 3.7V x 2), amperage will not change as there are 2 batteries (not sure abt this).

 One possibility is this battery: iPod Video 30/60gb Battery

 This is a iPod Video 30/60gb Battery. Its dimensions are 45 x 19 x 4mm, so 2 of them will still take much less space than a 9V battery (dimensions are 48.5 x 26.5 x 17.5 mm). Amperage sounds good.. 480mAh 3.7V.

 I suspect that the newer gen nanos and shuffle will have even smaller batteries.

 

It would likely work, but what method will you use to recharge them? The D4 contains no recharging circuitry, nor will the USB recharge them.

 

Sorry I'm not really good with circuitry (limited electronics engr knowledge!), but could we not, in theory, have a small recharging circuit connected to the USB? then the USB would be able to recharge the batts. There should be some remaining space based on the size of the batts and the size of the space inside the D4.

 Not sure if there's a need for some kind of auto-disconnect function to prevent overcharge._


----------



## LionPlushie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *madwolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can but I would be sending it off very soon so you have to be fast. Let me poison you._

 

sending it to where?

 @supern0va 
 you from Singapore?


----------



## supern0va

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LionPlushie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sending it to where?

 @supern0va 
 you from Singapore?_

 

yes. madwolf's d4 sounds very good indeed.. the sound is very warm. Didn't know my UM3X can sound like that! but i think for my purposes (i.e. IEM usage only) I just need to change opamps, cos I felt that changing the opamps even on the non-modded d4 makes quite a bit of difference.


----------



## LionPlushie

supern0va want share shipping on getting Li-on batteries? lol.


----------



## supern0va

Li-ion batts where? i got cheap rechargeable 9V from funan (inc charger under $20), and that's what im using now.
 Until I can somehow modthe d4 so that it can have a rechargeable battery using the USB cable, I don't think I am going to change batt.


----------



## LionPlushie

iPower PRO Rechargeable 9V Lithium Polymer Battery 520mAh

 this? 

 i don't think the space inside D4 allow you to build a charger internally tho.


----------



## supern0va

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LionPlushie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_iPower PRO Rechargeable 9V Lithium Polymer Battery 520mAh

 this? 

 i don't think the space inside D4 allow you to build a charger internally tho._

 

Sounds too expensive an investment, esp when it only works with their charger which costs US$30+. Don't u think?


----------



## LionPlushie

But its Li-on.

 And last long i guess. 520mah. And Li-on batteries are technically better than Ni-mh.


----------



## madwolf

Since you heard, The capacitors have been changed (again). It sound much better now. Not as warm but more ......(speech less)

 UM3X does not bring out the best in this AMP. It excel with big headphone. 

 A charger for Li-ion could be tricky, these things can explode if not treated with care. And there are not much space to play with. 

 Sending off to owner. next Wednesday. Been dragging my feet, I have been thinking if I should get one myself. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *supern0va* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Madwolf, congrats on ur completed mod. It sure sounds good with the um3x... im sure it sounds even better with full headphones (which unfortunately we didn't get a chance to try)

 I'd like to harp on my earlier pt abt having a recharable battery powering @ least 5V (which should serve most of my purpose as I use IEMs). Referring to my earlier post, any comments? The batts that I mentioned should fit with space to spare._


----------



## supern0va

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LionPlushie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But its Li-on.

 And last long i guess. 520mah. And Li-on batteries are technically better than Ni-mh._

 

Well for the price of the charger and the battery + shipping I can buy about 90 regular 9V batteries! Not so sure if the amp can even last that long, considering I use the DAC at home.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *madwolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Since you heard, The capacitors have been changed (again). It sound much better now. Not as warm but more ......(speech less)

 UM3X does not bring out the best in this AMP. It excel with big headphone. 

 A charger for Li-ion could be tricky, these things can explode if not treated with care. And there are not much space to play with. 

 Sending off to owner. next Wednesday. Been dragging my feet, I have been thinking if I should get one myself._

 

Cool... yea I know UM3X isn't the best for your mods, cos ur objective in modding was to accomodate the larger phones anyway! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Will the Li-Ion batt idea really not be feasible at all? Charging is really a pain.. my rechargeable batt lasts about 3-4hrs or less


----------



## LionPlushie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *madwolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Since you heard, The capacitors have been changed (again). It sound much better now. Not as warm but more ......(speech less)

 UM3X does not bring out the best in this AMP. It excel with big headphone. 

 A charger for Li-ion could be tricky, these things can explode if not treated with care. And there are not much space to play with. 

 Sending off to owner. next Wednesday. Been dragging my feet, I have been thinking if I should get one myself._

 

who is the owner? in the states?

 Li-ion charger? Yep the one by the same manufacturer. Should be safe.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *madwolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can but I would be sending it off very soon so you have to be fast. Let me poison you._

 

 I bet iBasso would like to try it out...


----------



## Armaegis

But how much do these mods cost? Impressive as it is, they probably don't want to bring it up to the same bracket as the D10.


----------



## Mojo777

I've read most of the posts here but still need some clarification please:

 Can the D4 be hooked up to the computer via USB and run off 9V battery power to gain the benefit of both the systems? Or is it a choice between the two. I would like to connect it to my mac and gain the extra juice that comes from the 9V battery.

 Thanks


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mojo777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've read most of the posts here but still need some clarification please:

 Can the D4 be hooked up to the computer via USB and run off 9V battery power to gain the benefit of both the systems? Or is it a choice between the two. I would like to connect it to my mac and gain the extra juice that comes from the 9V battery.

 Thanks_

 

you are absolutely correct


----------



## Lunch Money

I received my D4 a few days ago and have been very much enjoying it paired with my MS-1's. Do any of you have recommendations for opamps? Though I'm satisfied with the sound I'm getting, I would enjoy any improvement I could get from rolling the opamp.

 And I also have a noob question: when burning in, do you need to have headphones plugged in?


----------



## HONEYBOY

I received the D4 a few days ago but have only gotten about to listening to it now. Not really experiencing an epiphany with the IE8. Sending the signal from the D4 to the Alo Rx seems to improve the overall clarity and sound stage. Am wishing for a bit more treble extension and presence. However I do have a topkit on the way to play around with. This is just out of the box so am reserving judgment until I've given it a thorough "burn in". What's the generally recommended amoumt of hours recommended for these ibasso amps?

 Any ways I love the finish of the amp so much better than my Alo Rx which is just so scratch prone. Its a lot smaller than what the pics have led me to believe as well.


----------



## jamato8

Around a 100 hours or so for burn in. YMMV though.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HONEYBOY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I received the D4 a few days ago but have only gotten about to listening to it now. Not really experiencing an epiphany with the IE8. Sending the signal from the D4 to the Alo Rx seems to improve the overall clarity and sound stage. Am wishing for a bit more treble extension and presence. However I do have a topkit on the way to play around with. This is just out of the box so am reserving judgment until I've given it a thorough "burn in". What's the generally recommended amoumt of hours recommended for these ibasso amps?

 Any ways I love the finish of the amp so much better than my Alo Rx which is just so scratch prone. Its a lot smaller than what the pics have led me to believe as well._

 

Jamato8 says 100 hours, I find 250 is better.


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Jamato8 says 100 hours, I find 250 is better._

 

Anything major changed for you Larry, I found 25 hours gave me better soundstage and more detail,more as the sound opened up. I have not done more then 50 hours on them yet so I don't know what 100 hours will do for them.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kunalraiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anything major changed for you Larry, I found 25 hours gave me better soundstage and more detail,more as the sound opened up. I have not done more then 50 hours on them yet so I don't know what 100 hours will do for them._

 

I talked a little about the changes and duration in my review: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/5815768-post8.html


----------



## amdj

I'm still new at this, so pardon if this is redundant for some of you.

 I'm still waiting up on my D4 to arrive. In the mean time, I'd like to discuss some things with you fellow Head-Fi'ers. I've been living with my old Audigy 2 sound card since 2003, I believe. There's one thing I like about it which is the ability to easily EQ the bass/treble settings that apply universally to every program (music, games, movies, etc). This might not be ideal for some of you (from what I think is known as "colored). From what I understand, the D4 can't do that. I'll be honest and admit that I do up the treble and bass settings under my sound settings so that they can apply to everything.

 Pretty much, the only way to change the sound signature is to switch out opamps it seems (which aren't as significantly different in the difference EQing (not from winamp/foobar but from speaker properties in Windows, a feature the Audigy 2 has).

 I notice when I EQ with software such as Winamp, I get distortion. But I can safely bump up the bass/trebble settings in speaker properties (audigy2) to my liking (espically for the UE TF.10s).

 Any comments?

 I also understand that some don't even bother EQing. Honestly, with 0 EQ changes under speaker properties, I feel like it's too flat.


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amdj* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm still new at this, so pardon if this is redundant for some of you.

 I'm still waiting up on my D4 to arrive. In the mean time, I'd like to discuss some things with you fellow Head-Fi'ers. I've been living with my old Audigy 2 sound card since 2003, I believe. There's one thing I like about it which is the ability to easily EQ the bass/treble settings that apply universally to every program (music, games, movies, etc). This might not be ideal for some of you (from what I think is known as "colored). From what I understand, the D4 can't do that. I'll be honest and admit that I do up the treble and bass settings under my sound settings so that they can apply to everything.

 Pretty much, the only way to change the sound signature is to switch out opamps it seems (which aren't as significantly different in the difference EQing (not from winamp/foobar but from speaker properties in Windows, a feature the Audigy 2 has).

 I notice when I EQ with software such as Winamp, I get distortion. But I can safely bump up the bass/trebble settings in speaker properties (audigy2) to my liking (espically for the UE TF.10s).

 Any comments?

 I also understand that some don't even bother EQing. Honestly, with 0 EQ changes under speaker properties, I feel like it's too flat._

 


 The important thing will be whether you use your D4 with speakers or headphones, when using it with speakers you can do what you want.

 With headphones its usually recommended to bypass the soundcard which is what is precisely done by the USB DAC,so the question of bass and treble setting do not occur, the only place you can change it is in the actual software.


----------



## amdj

I bought the D4 solely for headphone use.

 Do you like using something such as foobar to EQ or do you leave it alone? In other words, are you able to hit the sweet spot through software EQ with the D4?

 The reason I ask is because the software EQ of Winamp for example can't output the preference I like the way my Audigy 2 can (through speaker properties...). Or maybe it's just me lol. EQing with Winamp often results in muddy bass unlike speaker properties under the Audigy 2 (when using the UE TF 10s). I've used Foobar in the past but I don't know if it makes a difference. Is this different with the D4 (when eq'ing with software)?

 I appreciate the response.

 EDIT:

 It seems like the only way to change the musical preferences is through opamps and EQ in software.

 But when doing some software EQing...I can't seem to reach the more natural and strong treble/bass boost from my sound card's own bass/treble boost from the drivers/software.


----------



## kunalraiker

This is precisely why you should not be using software eq, with me I do not use the foobar2000 equalization,I turn off all the audio enhancement settings.

 The D4 alone is capable of providing you all the bass and treble you need.The sound will depend on the sound signature of your headphones.

 I would recommend listening to it first then decide if you need to alter the sound.


----------



## amdj

Right on. What I'm trying to say then is by using hardware EQ through my sound card, I can make a headphone quite different to fit my listening preferences. Without any EQs through the control panel of my sound card, my headphones will sound flat and boring.

 I hope the same isn't true of the D4...

 But what do I know, my D4 hasn't even arrived!

 I'll post my findings when I get it


----------



## dongringo

There's absolutely nothing wrong with using an EQ to get the desired sound you are looking for. To each his own. It's all good. I use the D4 dac and then eq individual headphones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I recommend using Electri-Q parametric eq VST plugin for foobar2000. I've tried several so far and prefer Electri-Q.

 You will need:

AiXcoustic Creations: Electri-Q - posihfopit

http://www.yohng.com/foobarvst.zip

 Put the VST Wrapper dll in the foobar components folder and add it to your Active DSPs in foobar. Then add the VST plugins folder to VST through VST setup. It takes some getting used to, but the effort is well worth it. If you really want to get down with it check out this thread:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f4/how...torial-413900/

 Happy EQing!


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lunch Money* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I received my D4 a few days ago and have been very much enjoying it paired with my MS-1's. Do any of you have recommendations for opamps? Though I'm satisfied with the sound I'm getting, I would enjoy any improvement I could get from rolling the opamp.

 And I also have a noob question: when burning in, do you need to have headphones plugged in?_

 

I really like HiFlight's TopKit with my Grado SR80. Here are a couple of pics of the iBasso board w/ the stock op-amps followed by a picture of the TopKit installed. Cheers.


----------



## amdj

Very helpful, thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I was checking out the EQ thread earlier and will give it a full read sometime, especially when the D4 arrives (which is very soon!).

 I'm considering the Topkit in the future as well...pretty awesome how you can improve the sound even further to match more expensive portable amps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dongringo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There's absolutely nothing wrong with using an EQ to get the desired sound you are looking for. To each his own. It's all good. I use the D4 dac and then eq individual headphones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I recommend using Electri-Q parametric eq VST plugin for foobar2000. I've tried several so far and prefer Electri-Q.

 You will need:

AiXcoustic Creations: Electri-Q - posihfopit

http://www.yohng.com/foobarvst.zip

 Put the VST Wrapper dll in the foobar components folder and add it to your Active DSPs in foobar. Then add the VST plugins folder to VST through VST setup. It takes some getting used to, but the effort is well worth it. If you really want to get down with it check out this thread:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f4/how...torial-413900/

 Happy EQing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I really like HiFlight's TopKit with my Grado SR80. Here are a couple of pics of the iBasso board w/ the stock op-amps followed by a picture of the TopKit installed. Cheers._

 

Now, try it with the new OPA1611A but the stock buffers, and then compare to a P-51 mustang and you will have a hard time telling which is which. With the stock LMH6655 the sound is a bit fuller, richer and more powerful but a little more forward and aggressive as well (in a good way), although at the expense of worse battery life.


----------



## madwolf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *supern0va* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well for the price of the charger and the battery + shipping I can buy about 90 regular 9V batteries! Not so sure if the amp can even last that long, considering I use the DAC at home.

 Cool... yea I know UM3X isn't the best for your mods, cos ur objective in modding was to accomodate the larger phones anyway! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Will the Li-Ion batt idea really not be feasible at all? Charging is really a pain.. my rechargeable batt lasts about 3-4hrs or less 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Really if I where to start from Point zero, An Ibasso D2+ Boa, would have been a better starting point, It already have a Build it battery, charger and run off 5V which is sufficient. It could easily last 20 hours. 

 I have been looking at the various ibasso design and noted that D2+, D4 and D10 shares the same circuit topology for the AMP section. Single L/R and 2 in one IC buffers. They are like copies of each others. but with different choice of IC and capacitors. The D2 uses less expensive Op-Amp and lower quality capacitors than D4 and D10. The D2+ however does not contain Sockets for the IC, Which means that the Circuit board could me more compact reducing unwanted trace inductance and capacitance. The D2+ could be modded to the same component as the D4 or D10 and have the potential to sound better. The D2+ is simply oozing potential. It will not be able to do 9V like the D4 or Optical like the D10, But the AMP section have the same or even better potential. 

 When fitted with Toshin UTSJ output caps D10 sound uncanny similar to a D4. And I believe the same would hold true for D2+, Plus it is possible to use the same OP-AMP for the D2+ whatever that fits the D4. It is harder to Roll OP-AMP as soldering is needed but I think the effort would be worth it. 

 The older D2 uses Transistor buffer and could not be modded the same way. 


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I bet iBasso would like to try it out..._

 

If they are really interested I could make special arrangement.


----------



## LionPlushie

Woah.. madwolf you're so experienced. able to trace out the amp section. meaning all of them are actually the same design, just different components and opamps? it must be so good that ibasso is using that for almost all of them


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Now, try it with the new OPA1611A but the stock buffers, and then compare to a P-51 mustang and you will have a hard time telling which is which. With the stock LMH6655 the sound is a bit fuller, richer and more powerful but a little more forward and aggressive as well (in a good way), although at the expense of worse battery life._

 

Done that already, the bass punch and depth is indeed there. However I listen at very low levels and my portable cans are either highly sensitive IEM's or Grado. By removing the buffers I have more "room to play" with the volume knob. Cheers.


----------



## supern0va

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *madwolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Really if I where to start from Point zero, An Ibasso D2+ Boa, would have been a better starting point, It already have a Build it battery, charger and run off 5V which is sufficient. It could easily last 20 hours. 

 I have been looking at the various ibasso design and noted that D2+, D4 and D10 shares the same circuit topology for the AMP section. Single L/R and 2 in one IC buffers. They are like copies of each others. but with different choice of IC and capacitors. The D2 uses less expensive Op-Amp and lower quality capacitors than D4 and D10. The D2+ however does not contain Sockets for the IC, Which means that the Circuit board could me more compact reducing unwanted trace inductance and capacitance. The D2+ could be modded to the same component as the D4 or D10 and have the potential to sound better. The D2+ is simply oozing potential. It will not be able to do 9V like the D4 or Optical like the D10, But the AMP section have the same or even better potential. 

 When fitted with Toshin UTSJ output caps D10 sound uncanny similar to a D4. And I believe the same would hold true for D2+, Plus it is possible to use the same OP-AMP for the D2+ whatever that fits the D4. It is harder to Roll OP-AMP as soldering is needed but I think the effort would be worth it. 

 The older D2 uses Transistor buffer and could not be modded the same way._

 

Hmmmm this concept is really interesting.... just wondering,
 1. how much mod is needed to the d2+
 2. how different is the dac vs dual dac in d4?


----------



## malalol

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lunch Money* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And I also have a noob question: when burning in, do you need to have headphones plugged in?_

 

I have the same question


----------



## paulybatz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *malalol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have the same question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 I am going to guess yes, I wouldnt think it would do much being on...as, and Im guessing here, the current has to go somewhere, Ive burned a couple of amps on autopilot with a pillow over the phones

 BUT, I felt bad after, its kind of cheating...well your cheating yourself out of the experience!

 I burned my D4 in the old fashioned way by listening, it is the only way to fly, you can appreciate how the sound opens up and develops...and you shouldnt burn in the amps all in one shot either, it should be done in phases, other more experience headfiles can elaborate.


----------



## paulybatz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *supern0va* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmmmm this concept is really interesting.... just wondering,
 1. how much mod is needed to the d2+
 2. how different is the dac vs dual dac in d4?_

 

Im going to say simply just get the D4, much better amp section, dual DAC is no contest or comparison...just apples to oranges, and I feel there is a bit richer sound when you use the battery (9V) with the D4, though some say they notice no difference...all of this is subjective anyway!


----------



## 3DCadman

I have a question about buying/shipping a D4.

 They say on their website that the buyer is responsible for duties, fees, etc.

 I'm in the US (Detroit Area), how much does it cost to ship and all extra fees "out the door" on top of the price of the amp itself?

 I'm thinking about this amp, but I don't want to be surprised by extra fees.

 Thanks!


----------



## gamer-33

hi i payed $241 shipped to the usa in kansas so shipping was $22.00 hope this helps you


----------



## gamer-33

iam looking at the Shure SRH840 for $145.00 do you think these will pair well with the D4 has anyone paired these two. thank for any info that will help me out .i need bass, mids, and hights


----------



## 3DCadman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gamer-33* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hi i payed $241 shipped to the usa in kansas so shipping was $22.00 hope this helps you_

 

Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So it should be roughly the same for me, give or take I would think.


----------



## 3DCadman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gamer-33* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





iam looking at the Shure SRH840 for $145.00 do you think these will pair well with the D4 has anyone paired these two. thank for any info that will help me out .i need bass, mids, and hights 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 

Look here: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/6238128-post2500.html

 Look in the "Neutrality" section. He mentions 840s.


----------



## qussl3

Just got my D4 yesterday and started listening straight out of the box, can say that I'm very satisfied with the sound and bang for buck.

 Thank you to all the posters in this thread which have kindly shared their opinions so that people like myself (lurkers) can make a better informed decision 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also I can confirm that you can run a dap (iphone, ipod ..etc) into the aux in while running on usb power from a pc , without having to disable the usb dac in windows, as I have read earlier that use of a dap with the d4 requires that the d4 unit be run solely on the 9v battery.


----------



## trentino

Can anyone give an example of a nice big head phone to use with the D4? Thinking about HD650, will the D4 give the 650 what they need? Or would it be smarter to buy a cheaper Sennheiser (or Shure) model so that one doesn't waste head phone potential so to speak?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trentino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can anyone give an example of a nice big head phone to use with the D4? Thinking about HD650, will the D4 give the 650 what they need? Or would it be smarter to buy a cheaper Sennheiser (or Shure) model so that one doesn't waste head phone potential so to speak? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It can drive an HD600 decently but not loudly in 5v mode, and can get much louder in 9v mode where the impact and presence is much better even at moderate volumes. For low to medium volume levels you don't need to install a battery. I don't know about HD650, as I found them to be much pickier about what amp they work best with.

 A Grado HF-1, HF-2, RS-1 or Denon D2000/5000/7000, or ATH-ESW10 or an Ultrasone of some sort would be easier to drive and may be a better match. (only mentioning ones I have heard with the D4).


----------



## paulybatz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It can drive an HD600 decently but not loudly in 5v mode, and can get much louder in 9v mode where the impact and presence is much better even at moderate volumes. For low to medium volume levels you don't need to install a battery. I don't know about HD650, as I found them to be much pickier about what amp they work best with.

 A Grado HF-1, HF-2, RS-1 or Denon D2000/5000/7000, or ATH-ESW10 or an Ultrasone of some sort would be easier to drive and may be a better match. (only mentioning ones I have heard with the D4)._

 

Ultrasone 750/2500 either open:close are great phones for the money


----------



## supern0va

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paulybatz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Quote:


  Originally Posted by *supern0va* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Hmmmm this concept is really interesting.... just wondering,
 1. how much mod is needed to the d2+
 2. how different is the dac vs dual dac in d4?

 

Im going to say simply just get the D4, much better amp section, dual DAC is no contest or comparison...just apples to oranges, and I feel there is a bit richer sound when you use the battery (9V) with the D4, though some say they notice no difference...all of this is subjective anyway!_

 

You may not have noticed from earlier posts, but I have a D4. My biggest problem with it is that I need to keep changing batteries, and that is a pain IMO.

 I'm not sure if you have tried both D2+ and D4 before you made the comment that there is no contest/comparison for their DAC; I have not, but I have compared their amp section before; D4 is definitely better, but not by leaps and bounds.

 Madwolf's suggestion to mod the D2+ is quite appealing; the built-in batt would solve my problem of keep replacing batts, and if the sound is anywhere close to D4 for both DAC and Amp I would be very happy.


----------



## paulybatz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *supern0va* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You may not have noticed from earlier posts, but I have a D4. My biggest problem with it is that I need to keep changing batteries, and that is a pain IMO.

 I'm not sure if you have tried both D2+ and D4 before you made the comment that there is no contest/comparison for their DAC; I have not, but I have compared their amp section before; D4 is definitely better, but not by leaps and bounds.

 Madwolf's suggestion to mod the D2+ is quite appealing; the built-in batt would solve my problem of keep replacing batts, and if the sound is anywhere close to D4 for both DAC and Amp I would be very happy._

 

I agree a charging circuit would have been nice, however, if you say the D4 is 10% better in SQ, its like what would you prefer listening to...I suggest you get lithium 9V which are rated at 500mah, should give you more run time.


 I do get it, swapping batts is a drag

 Good luck in your quest for the holy grail.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

None of the iBasso D1/D2/D3/D10 can drive the HD600 to very loud levels with authority and impact, but the D4 in 9v mode can do it noticeably better. The D4 in 5v mode gives loud enough levels with nice frequency balance, similar to those of the Predator and P-51. This still works for many people who don't need to crank it up and feel the bass.

 But the D4 in 9v mode comes closer to the 3MOVE, Pico, Micro Amp and XM5 in power, all which run on 9v. Out of all of those, the 3MOVE seems just a little bit louder with better impact than the other 9v amps. The odd ones out are the Vividaudiotech.com V1 which is charged with 5v, or the TTVJ Portable Milett Hybrid which charges on 6v, but have the power output of a 9v amp with the 300 ohm headphones.


----------



## LionPlushie

sounds like a winner. since its similar to predator and p51 on 5v.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LionPlushie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sounds like a winner. since its similar to predator and p51 on 5v._

 

If you don't need portable, you could also get away with the $99 uDAC for HD600 which at 5v seems a little more powerful than the other 5v amps; but the D4 also gives the ability to get closer to 9v 3MOVE power levels by popping in a battery, and to plug an iPod into it.


----------



## qussl3

Been listening to the D4 for coming to 20 hours and just noticed that there seems to be some crackling on some songs.

 Has anyone else encountered this, or has any suggestions?

 My setup is as follows,

 itunes (mostly lossless) -> D4 dac via usb -> D4 amp out -> srh440

 thank you in advance


----------



## madwolf

I believe you set the itunes volume to 100%

 Yes I notice the crackling, You could set the volume of your Itunes to 80% and the crackling will go away. 

 I have not put the D4 under the scope to determine exactly at which point the clipping is happening. Maybe when I have time I will do that. 

 I strongly suspect it might be that the DAC WM8740 is configured to be slightly higher voltage than the AD8616. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qussl3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Been listening to the D4 for coming to 20 hours and just noticed that there seems to be some crackling on some songs.

 Has anyone else encountered this, or has any suggestions?

 My setup is as follows,

 itunes (mostly lossless) -> D4 dac via usb -> D4 amp out -> srh440

 thank you in advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## madwolf

This is the measurement from the Output of the AD8616
 At the input of the AD8616/output of WM8740 the Signal I pump in using the computer is a Triangle wave. Level set at 100%





 Sorry for the poor image, I have one hand on the probe and hand on the camera.


 So confirm there is clipping. 
 Straight off I have not regain from my shock, this is happening to me again. 


 So how to solve this problem ? 

 1) You could up the voltage of the AD8616. (Possible to tap from the 5V amp or from WM8740, but could be noisy, need to break traces as well ) 
 2) or reduce the Gain of the AD8616 so that the output voltage is below clipping. 

 The second option could be easier just change 2 resistor value. Easy mod for anyone who solder. When I finally get to do that will post the solution. 

 A temporary solution would be to set the volume of your computer to about 80% of max so that the clipping does not occur. 

 I would need to go through the D4 design again, Look like I would have to keep the D4 for a while longer as my friend would likely ask me to solve this before passing to him.


----------



## charlie0904

madwolf, you are unbelievable. *_salutes_


----------



## qussl3

Madwolf you as astounding!

 I can confirm that reducing the volume has helped with the problem.

 Been listening to the same tracks in the last hour at equal or higher volume levels on the D4 but at 80% itunes volume and no hint of crackling can be heard (or maybe i'm just going deaf lol)

 Thank you again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If its not too much trouble could you kindly update us on your quest to resolve this clipping issue?

 Many thanks again.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *madwolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is the measurement from the Output of the AD8616
 At the input of the AD8616/output of WM8740 the Signal I pump in using the computer is a Triangle wave. Level set at 100%





 Sorry for the poor image, I have one hand on the probe and hand on the camera.


 So confirm there is clipping. 
 Straight off I have not regain from my shock, this is happening to me again. 


 So how to solve this problem ? 

 1) You could up the voltage of the AD8616. (Possible to tap from the 5V amp or from WM8740, but could be noisy, need to break traces as well ) 
 2) or reduce the Gain of the AD8616 so that the output voltage is below clipping. 

 The second option could be easier just change 2 resistor value. Easy mod for anyone who solder. When I finally get to do that will post the solution. 

 A temporary solution would be to set the volume of your computer to about 80% of max so that the clipping does not occur. 

 I would need to go through the D4 design again, Look like I would have to keep the D4 for a while longer as my friend would likely ask me to solve this before passing to him._


----------



## paulybatz

That is incredible...do let us know the outcome!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *madwolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So how to solve this problem ? 

 1) You could up the voltage of the AD8616. (Possible to tap from the 5V amp or from WM8740, but could be noisy, need to break traces as well ) 
 2) or reduce the Gain of the AD8616 so that the output voltage is below clipping. 

 The second option could be easier just change 2 resistor value. Easy mod for anyone who solder. When I finally get to do that will post the solution. 

 A temporary solution would be to set the volume of your computer to about 80% of max so that the clipping does not occur. 

 I would need to go through the D4 design again, Look like I would have to keep the D4 for a while longer as my friend would likely ask me to solve this before passing to him._


----------



## qusp

very cool madwolf, the crowd is easily impressed though as they are not from the dark side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I feel your pain on finding this area after thinking you were done though. what I find most impressive is that you were able to take a photograph with one hand while using the probe with the other


----------



## trentino

If I've decided on the D4/D10 pricerange, and intend to use the device mainly portable with Ipod Classic and IEM's (but also sometimes the dac/amp at home and in the future also bigger head phones) would it be smarter to go for the D10? Or is the D10 just a D4 with coaxial and digital input and rechargeable battery? I don't see myself switching op amps, don't have the knowledge, so which one would be the best overall amp/dac?
 Thanks, and sorry for bringing up D10 in a D4 thread!


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trentino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If I've decided on the D4/D10 pricerange, and intend to use the device mainly portable with Ipod Classic and IEM's (but also sometimes the dac/amp at home and in the future also bigger head phones) would it be smarter to go for the D10? Or is the D10 just a D4 with coaxial and digital input and rechargeable battery?* I don't see myself switching op amps, don't have the knowledge, *so which one would be the best overall amp/dac?
 Thanks, and sorry for bringing up D10 in a D4 thread!_

 

thats what they all say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cant comment on your question without bias as I dont have D4, but if you are able to use anything but USB you might consider the D10 because of higher resolution. whether this is outweighed by dual dacs and more voltage swing in the D4 i'm unable to comment


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trentino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If I've decided on the D4/D10 pricerange, and intend to use the device mainly portable with Ipod Classic and IEM's (but also sometimes the dac/amp at home and in the future also bigger head phones) would it be smarter to go for the D10? Or is the D10 just a D4 with coaxial and digital input and rechargeable battery? I don't see myself switching op amps, don't have the knowledge, so which one would be the best overall amp/dac?
 Thanks, and sorry for bringing up D10 in a D4 thread!_

 

That's not a fair question, because we don't know know how important battery life and ease of USB charging is to you. 

 Based on battery life of over 24 hours and USB charging, and using it portable most often with portable phones, the D10 makes more sense. It sounds very similar to my RSA Predator amp, but with a better DAC. Later, when you can afford to swap opamps you can make the D10 sound close to the D4 and P-51 Mustang; but you can't make it as powerful as the D4 for when you move up to some harder to drive full size phones (HE-5, HD600 or HD800). The D10 USB DAC is extremely close to the detail and spaciousness of the D4 via USB, but the D10 via optical on my Mac can be slightly better than D4 if I use 24/96 files.

 If you want a slightly better stock sound without swapping opamps, don't mind swapping between a pair of rechargeable 9v batteries often, and would like the extra 9v power for full size phones later, then you could go for the D4 which is also 1/2" smaller in length. Plus you can run it 24/7 off USB 5v with no worry about running out of power because you wont be needing the battery. And in 5v mode it will still be about as powerful as the D10 ever was. As a bonus, with a simple OPA1611A class-A biased opamp swap from HiFlight, you can make the D4 sound almost identical to the P-51 Mustang which is one of the best sounding portable amps I have heard. The D10 with opamp swap is close but still a little behind in treble extension and presence vs the D4 with or without opamp swap.


----------



## richbass

which has better headphone amp ? D10 or D4 ?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *richbass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*which has better headphone amp ? D10 or D4 ?*_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's not a fair question, because we don't know know how important battery life and ease of USB charging is to you. 

 Based on battery life of over 24 hours and USB charging, and using it portable most often with portable phones, the D10 makes more sense. It *sounds very similar to my RSA Predator amp, but with a better DAC. Later, when you can afford to swap opamps you can make the D10 sound close to the D4 and P-51 Mustang*; but you can't make it as powerful as the D4 for when you move up to some harder to drive full size phones (HE-5, HD600 or HD800). The D10 USB DAC is extremely close to the detail and spaciousness of the D4 via USB, but the D10 via optical on my Mac can be slightly better than D4 if I use 24/96 files.

 If you want a slightly better stock sound without swapping opamps, don't mind swapping between a pair of rechargeable 9v batteries often, and would like the extra 9v power for full size phones later, then you could go for the D4 which is also 1/2" smaller in length. Plus you can run it 24/7 off USB 5v with no worry about running out of power because you wont be needing the battery. And in 5v mode it will still be about as powerful as the D10 ever was. *As a bonus, with a simple OPA1611A class-A biased opamp swap from HiFlight, you can make the D4 sound almost identical to the P-51 Mustang which is one of the best sounding portable amps I have heard. The D10 with opamp swap is close but still a little behind in treble extension and presence vs the D4 with or without opamp swap.*_

 

I think the bolded areas make it clear enough for most people.


----------



## trentino

That's about the most thorough answer I could have wished for. Now I must read it a couple of times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Thank you HPA!


----------



## trentino

"Plus you can run it 24/7 off USB 5v with no worry about running out of power because you wont be needing the battery. And in 5v mode it will still be about as powerful as the D10 ever was."

 Do you mean the amp here? Can I listen to the Ipod/D4 at home with usb power to the amp?


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *richbass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_which has better headphone amp ? D10 or D4 ?_

 

D4.


----------



## madwolf

Initial Solution, quick remedy, (Have not spend much time thinking of the best solution). I decided the quickest solution to the problem is to reduce the gain of the AD8616. It original gain of the AD8616 is 2, by adding a resistor from the output of the 8616 to the negative input we could adjust the gain. 
 The original resistor across is 2.2K ohm. 






 The Gain resistors are located on the top side of the board, and to solder on that you need to remove the Big Nichicon HZ cap (On my case it is Rubycon ZL) to troublesome, to fix this way. 

 So instead of changing the resistor, I found a compensation capacitor beside the AD8616 which is connected in parallel to the feedback resistor. By adding a 2.2K ohm across this I reduce the gain to about 1.5. From the Picture the 2.2K resistor is sitting on top of the capacitor. label C26 and C28. 

 You could also solder the resistor directly on PIN 6,7 and PIN 1,2 on the AD8616. (If I do that I would be tempted to change the AD8616! ) 

 I so happened to have a 2.2K 1% SMD 0805 resistor at home. How lucky. 
 So after adding the resistor I test it again and the Clipping would not occur. 
 Now I could feed signal at 100% resolution to the D4 instead of just 80%

 It should be placebo, on initial testing I could hear more details from the DAC now. Sweet. Well in theory it is 100% now instead of 80%, so might not be placebo. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_very cool madwolf, the crowd is easily impressed though as they are not from the dark side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I feel your pain on finding this area after thinking you were done though. what I find most impressive is that you were able to take a photograph with one hand while using the probe with the other 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

The power is definitely stronger on the dark side.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trentino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_"Plus you can run it 24/7 off USB 5v with no worry about running out of power because you wont be needing the battery. And in 5v mode it will still be about as powerful as the D10 ever was."

 Do you mean the amp here? Can I listen to the Ipod/D4 at home with usb power to the amp?_

 

No, USB uses DAC, for iPod it's been said over and over you need the 9v battery. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## LionPlushie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *madwolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Initial Solution, quick remedy, (Have not spend much time thinking of the best solution). I decided the quickest solution to the problem is to reduce the gain of the AD8616. It original gain of the AD8616 is 2, by adding a resistor from the output of the 8616 to the negative input we could adjust the gain. 
 The original resistor across is 2.2K ohm. 






 The Gain resistors are located on the top side of the board, and to solder on that you need to remove the Big Nichicon HZ cap (On my case it is Rubycon ZL) to troublesome, to fix this way. 

 So instead of changing the resistor, I found a compensation capacitor beside the AD8616 which is connected in parallel to the feedback resistor. By adding a 2.2K ohm across this I reduce the gain to about 1.5. From the Picture the 2.2K resistor is sitting on top of the capacitor. label C26 and C28. 

 You could also solder the resistor directly on PIN 6,7 and PIN 1,2 on the AD8616. (If I do that I would be tempted to change the AD8616! ) 

 I so happened to have a 2.2K 1% SMD 0805 resistor at home. How lucky. 
 So after adding the resistor I test it again and the Clipping would not occur. 
 Now I could feed signal at 100% resolution to the D4 instead of just 80%

 It should be placebo, on initial testing I could hear more details from the DAC now. Sweet. Well in theory it is 100% now instead of 80%, so might not be placebo. _

 

What do you mean by clipping? Sorry for not following the thread.


----------



## qusp

it seems the gain on the AD8616 (buffer with gain I imagine) is set too high, so the signal from the dac is clipping slightly no matter what opamps are used (an oversight by ibasso I must say) I realy cant believe that 86156 lasted through this mod madwolf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 surely it is big danger now


----------



## madwolf

Yes possible candidate I have at home include AD8656, OPA2365, OPA2211, OPA1612, TLE2142 waiting to take over duty anytime. OPA1642 looks good here as well.

 But I think I will let the Ad8616 stay it has been a good boy here. Not many good choices below 5V.


----------



## qussl3

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, USB uses DAC, for iPod it's been said over and over you need the 9v battery. Sorry for the confusion._

 

I've been able to run the amp section of usb 5v power though.

 ie ipod via LOD -> D4 amp (no batt, powered by usb through wall wart or computer) -> iems/headphones

 I used the usb cable included with the D4, plugged into the computer or the included iphone wall charger, both can power the D4 amp section while using a DAP as source.

 No idea whether this is a new revision but I bought my D4 on 17/01/2010.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qussl3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've been able to run the amp section of usb 5v power though.

 ie ipod via LOD -> D4 amp (no batt, powered by usb through wall wart or computer) -> iems/headphones

 I used the usb cable included with the D4, plugged into the computer or the included iphone wall charger, both can power the D4 amp section while using a DAP as source.

 No idea whether this is a new revision but I bought my D4 on 17/01/2010._

 

I don't know why you can do that. 

 What happens if you hook up the aux in/out to an amp since the D4 should automatically switch that jack to being the DAC line out when you are plugged into USB?


----------



## qussl3

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't know why you can do that. 

 What happens if you hook up the aux in/out to an amp since the D4 should automatically switch that jack to being the DAC line out when you are plugged into USB?_

 

I don't have another amp to try out what you suggest unfortunately.

 Yes, I was very surprised when i tried running off usb power while using the iphone or ipod as a source and it worked.

 Perhaps its a new revision?

 To clarify further I can plug in the both usb and iphone via LOD to the aux in/out into the D4 simultaneously, and switch between the iphone or computer as a source.

 The above works both with and without the battery installed.

 Its not seamless but switching between either source is trivial, ie reloading itunes or disabling/renabling the usb audio whichever is more convenient.

 Is there a way for me to check whether this is a new revision?

 EDIT: Just fiddled with it more, while the iphone/ipod..etc is plugged into the D4 via the aux in/out volume, using the computer as source, volume is much lower. This is verified by unplugging the ipod/iphone from the D4 while playing music from the computer and hearing a clear boost in volume.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qussl3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't have another amp to try out what you suggest unfortunately.

 Yes, I was very surprised when i tried running off usb power while using the iphone or ipod as a source and it worked.

 Perhaps its a new revision?

 To clarify further I can plug in the both usb and iphone via LOD to the aux in/out into the D4 simultaneously, and switch between the iphone or computer as a source.

 The above works both with and without the battery installed.

 Its not seamless but switching between either source is trivial, ie reloading itunes or disabling/renabling the usb audio whichever is more convenient.

 Is there a way for me to check whether this is a new revision?

 EDIT: Just fiddled with it more, while the iphone/ipod..etc is plugged into the D4 via the aux in/out volume, using the computer as source, volume is much lower. This is verified by unplugging the ipod/iphone from the D4 while playing music from the computer and hearing a clear boost in volume._

 

Hmm, so the D4 is seeing the LOD as an extra load on the output or something and reducing the volume. The thing is, anytime you are listening to the computer via USB and plug a 3.5mm cable into the Aux in/out jack, it should turn off the headphone jack and make the Aux in/out jack into a line out. That's why I want you to confirm that sound is coming out of the jack. 

 Can you plug in a second pair of headphones to that aux in/out jack, since you don't have a spare amp to connect? Then if sound comes out of the aux jack and not the headphone jack, at least you know the DAC line out is working, because for sure it should NOT be acting as an input.


----------



## qussl3

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmm, so the D4 is seeing the LOD as an extra load on the output or something and reducing the volume. The thing is, anytime you are listening to the computer via USB and plug a 3.5mm cable into the Aux in/out jack, it should turn off the headphone jack and make the Aux in/out jack into a line out. That's why I want you to confirm that sound is coming out of the jack. 

 Can you plug in a second pair of headphones to that aux in/out jack, since you don't have a spare amp to connect? Then if sound comes out of the aux jack and not the headphone jack, at least you know the DAC line out is working, because for sure it should NOT be acting as an input._

 

Perhaps my unit is defective, but if i get to use the usb power with my iphone, i'm not complaining 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now i'm wondering if the already fantastic sound is being compromised in any way lol

 EDIT: With 2 headphones plugged in, the volume from the headphone jack is lower, the aux in/out seems unaffected regardless of whether there is another earphone on the headphone jack.

 <strike>Also I notice that when using one pair of cans, when switching between the 2 jacks, the output from the headphone jack is inferior in both quality and volume when compared to the output from the aux in/out. This is with the usb plugged in and using the computer as source.

 Is this normal? My limited understanding was that with the usb plugged in the aux in/out uses only the dac not the amp and the headphone jack outputs an amped signal from the dac, my above experience seems to suggest the reverse.

 Completely confused lol</strike>

 EDIT 2: The gain switch and volume works only with the headphone jack not the aux in/out. 

 Personally I dont find any of this to be problem, just a happy coincidence, so thank you for helping me figure out what's going on, but if its becoming bothersome please just ignore me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please ignore the first edit thanks.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *madwolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes possible candidate I have at home include AD8656, OPA2365, OPA2211, OPA1612, TLE2142 waiting to take over duty anytime. OPA1642 looks good here as well.

 But I think I will let the Ad8616 stay it has been a good boy here. Not many good choices below 5V._

 

yep, they would be my choices too, OPA1612 or OPA2211 at the top. i've been meaning to try out 2365 as buffer s it does seem like a good choice and LMAO it seems all the forum opamp tweakers have already spotted OPA1642 and either have them on the way like I do or have just received them and about to try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we are sick I tell you...SICK I just couldnt help myself, I dont need it as I have plenty of excellent buffers, but while ordering some regu;lators for my dac I spotted the datasheet and found myself compelled to order them sight unseen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 do you have them yet or have you just got your eye on them?


----------



## Anouk

Hello all, my d10 and d4 arrived today (both modded by hiflight, thanks for that again John). I will be able to try them both once my ie8 gets here. Will be interesting if I will be able to hear a difference.
 Greetings, Anouk,


----------



## madwolf

LMAO, I really cannot help it LMAO I really cannot stop myself. I knew someone will talk about that one item. 

 We are SICKLY addicted to this 

 I notice them 2 week back, It is in my order form but I have not press the submit button. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I believe all the SICK and Addicted people will be talking about them in the few weeks ahead. 

 One of them even have a mission statement 
 "Can you handle the passion?"


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yep, they would be my choices too, OPA1612 or OPA2211 at the top. i've been meaning to try out 2365 as buffer s it does seem like a good choice and LMAO it seems all the forum opamp tweakers have already spotted OPA1642 and either have them on the way like I do or have just received them and about to try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we are sick I tell you...SICK I just couldnt help myself, I dont need it as I have plenty of excellent buffers, but while ordering some regu;lators for my dac I spotted the datasheet and found myself compelled to order them sight unseen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 do you have them yet or have you just got your eye on them?_


----------



## Lunch Money

I've noticed the clipping on my D4, and have been following the posts by Madwolf. However, though I have the acuity to pick up on these audio issues, I haven't the technical skill to solve the clipping: I don't know how to solder. Is there a guide that would explain in easy terms how to do something like this? Or is it something that I should seek someone with a little more know-how to take care of?

 Other than this, though, I'm loving my D4. =)


----------



## dj nellie

Sorry for the noob question, but I've done some searches on opamps and can't find any basic guide to them. What exactly are they, and how can I get them? How easy are they to install? 

 Thanks for the help.


----------



## amdj

Got mines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 With the Ultimate Ears Triple.Fi.10 IEMs, this is a good upgrade from the Audigy 2 sound card that I've been using for the past 5+ years.

 I honestly can't believe that this little device is both an amp and DAC.

 I can also confirm that I can listen to my iPod connected into the AUX IN with a LOD while using the power coming from the USB cable from my computer.

 I'm going to play around more. It's really hard to describe the sound quality but it is quite amazing with FLAC tracks + ASIO4ALL and Winamp...

 I'm going to play more with it especially with Foobar.

 edit: Holy Moly RATM sounds slamming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## HONEYBOY

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qussl3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Perhaps my unit is defective, but if i get to use the usb power with my iphone, i'm not complaining 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now i'm wondering if the already fantastic sound is being compromised in any way lol

 EDIT: With 2 headphones plugged in, the volume from the headphone jack is lower, the aux in/out seems unaffected regardless of whether there is another earphone on the headphone jack.

 <strike>Also I notice that when using one pair of cans, when switching between the 2 jacks, the output from the headphone jack is inferior in both quality and volume when compared to the output from the aux in/out. This is with the usb plugged in and using the computer as source.

 Is this normal? My limited understanding was that with the usb plugged in the aux in/out uses only the dac not the amp and the headphone jack outputs an amped signal from the dac, my above experience seems to suggest the reverse.

 Completely confused lol</strike>

 EDIT 2: The gain switch and volume works only with the headphone jack not the aux in/out. 

 Personally I dont find any of this to be problem, just a happy coincidence, so thank you for helping me figure out what's going on, but if its becoming bothersome please just ignore me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please ignore the first edit thanks._

 

Alright guys, I know this is getting quite overbearing and I hate to be the one to do this .Few folks have been quite verbose with regards to the fact that the headphone jack section is disabled when the D4 is connected via USB, where the AUX IN/OUT port provides Line Out; and that you need to enable the "battery" if you want to use the amp section with another source.

 Can someone please help to clarify/rectify this because I get signal from both the headphone jack and Aux In/out when connected via USB using my computer as a source. I used my PX100 in the headphone section and my IE8 in the Aux in/out port and I can hear music from both phones with the line out section of course having a lower output. I can also use the D4 as an amp to my touch 2G or X1060 even when its connected via USB(no battery enabled)to my computer. If I unplug the IE8 from the Aux in/out I get a boost in out put from the headphone port. Since this is my first AMP?DAC my inexperience/ignorance isn't proving to be of any consolation so I'd like to know if this is normal or an anomaly (defective)?


----------



## jamato8

It isn't an anomaly, often inexperience and ignorance isn't any consolation. It is just a fact of life.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HONEYBOY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Alright guys, I know this is getting quite overbearing and I hate to be the one to do this .Few folks have been quite verbose with regards to the fact that *the headphone jack section is disabled when the D4 is connected via USB, where the AUX IN/OUT port provides Line Out*; and that you *need to enable the "battery" if you want to use the amp section with another source*.

 Can someone please help to clarify/rectify this because I get signal from both the headphone jack and Aux In/out when connected via USB using my computer as a source. I used my PX100 in the headphone section and my IE8 in the Aux in/out port and I can hear music from both phones with the line out section of course having a lower output. I can also use the D4 as an amp to my touch 2G or X1060 even when its connected via USB(no battery enabled)to my computer. If I unplug the IE8 from the Aux in/out I get a boost in out put from the headphone port. Since this is my first AMP?DAC my inexperience/ignorance isn't proving to be of any consolation so I'd like to know if this is normal or an anomaly (defective)?_

 

I don't know why. Mine works the way it was advertised.

 When the D4 is connected via USB and battery is out, I get sound out of either headphone out or line out, but NOT at the same time. Meaning, if I have headphones connected to the amp and I plug in an amp to line out, the headphone out shuts off.

 When the D4 is connected via USB, even if another USB DAC is selected on my Mac and no music is playing, there is no sound from the headphone amp when I plug my iPod with LOD into the Aux jack. (to clarify, obviously the iPod is playing, just not the Mac)

 However, I tried to partially plug the line out dock into the D4 slowly, and at some point I began to get sound from the headphone out, originating from the partially inserted iPod LOD. However, with the partially inserted LOD the sound was somewhat "echoey" and clearly not right. If I continue to push the LOD plug in the rest of the way, then the music goes away as the line out becomes active.


----------



## Trapper32

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HONEYBOY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Alright guys, I know this is getting quite overbearing and I hate to be the one to do this .Few folks have been quite verbose with regards to the fact that the headphone jack section is disabled when the D4 is connected via USB, where the AUX IN/OUT port provides Line Out; and that you need to enable the "battery" if you want to use the amp section with another source.

 Can someone please help to clarify/rectify this because I get signal from both the headphone jack and Aux In/out when connected via USB using my computer as a source. I used my PX100 in the headphone section and my IE8 in the Aux in/out port and I can hear music from both phones with the line out section of course having a lower output. I can also use the D4 as an amp to my touch 2G or X1060 even when its connected via USB(no battery enabled)to my computer. If I unplug the IE8 from the Aux in/out I get a boost in out put from the headphone port. Since this is my first AMP?DAC my inexperience/ignorance isn't proving to be of any consolation so I'd like to know if this is normal or an anomaly (defective)?_

 

Mine is almost the same except the output from the aux in/out is higher than the headphone out.


----------



## thecure77

Masters,

 How does OPA2134 fair with the mamba for opamp rolling?

 Thanks.

 thecure77


----------



## LionPlushie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Anouk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hello all, my d10 and d4 arrived today (both modded by hiflight, thanks for that again John). I will be able to try them both once my ie8 gets here. Will be interesting if I will be able to hear a difference.
 Greetings, Anouk,_

 

John? What did Ron do to your D10 and D4?


----------



## charlie0904

i getting more excited about D4 because of madwolf.


----------



## supern0va

finally rolled by opamps! now my d4 sounds much warmer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 here's a pic:





 thanks to madwolf for his advice, svenmz8 from jaben forums for more advice and help in soldering, and qusp for his detailed pic in d10 thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my d4 works slightly differently from larry (headphoneaddict)'s in terms of the connection:

 With USB power from my Macbook, i can use:
 1. "AUX">>IEMs to bypass the amp, using only the DAC
 2. "headphone">>IEMs to use both DAC and AMP
 3. "AUX">>LOD>>IPOD and "headphone">>IEM, i can play from the macbook (much softer), or play from my ipod, or both!

 All these without a battery!


----------



## charlie0904

@supernova

 thats look great. have you done the mod for clipping issue?
 please advice on getting opamps.


----------



## supern0va

got the opamps from farnell (its a website)... clipping is no issue for me cos i don't go to those volumes with my IEMs


----------



## charlie0904

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *supern0va* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_got the opamps from farnell (its a website)... clipping is no issue for me cos i don't go to those volumes with my IEMs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

i went to the website before but it seems very complicated. there are a few versions, i do not know which to order. lol.


----------



## Mojo777

Just received my Mamba today! 2 seconds into its first playback I am totally blown away. Will update all once I get some burn in completed. Kudos to iBasso, placed my order on the January 16th and received it this morning, the 21st! China to Chicago in 4 working days.

 Build quality meets my standards and the accessories are a nice bonus too.


----------



## trentino

Just about to order it, and it's out of stock


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trentino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just about to order it, and it's out of stock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Is that what is on the website,in that case sen an e-mail to iBasso, they will arrange it manually.


----------



## trentino

Yes it says out of stock on their website.


----------



## kunalraiker

e-mail them they should be able to arrange one for you.


----------



## trentino

Yes thanks I have. But it's in bright red color with the D4 - " Out of stock" so I don't have my hopes up


----------



## kunalraiker

Its their best seller,i'am sure they will facilitate it soon


----------



## Rob Goodison

Received mine today from HiFi Headphones UK, to replace an iBasso D2+ Boa.

 Connected via USB to an iMac as source playing Apple Lossless encoded files, and outputting to an iBasso P3+ Heron headphone amplifier via an iBasso CB01 interconnect, and using Denon AH-D2000 headphones...

 The results are nothing short of superb. So good in fact, that after two hours of listening to music (with a stupid grin on my face)...I've moth-balled my Graham Slee Solo (Green).


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rob Goodison* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Received mine today from HiFi Headphones UK, to replace an iBasso D2+ Boa.

 Connected via USB to an iMac as source playing Apple Lossless encoded files, and outputting to an iBasso P3+ Heron headphone amplifier via an iBasso CB01 interconnect, and using Denon AH-D2000 headphones...

 The results are nothing short of superb. So good in fact, that after two hours of listening to music (with a stupid grin on my face)...I've moth-balled my Graham Slee Solo (Green)._

 

Until you have a chance to hear the Solo SRG II, which is great.


----------



## kobeclix

Looks like I snagged one of the last ones. I ordered sunday night and received it thursday. Really fast shipping.


----------



## kunalraiker

My wife wants me to sell mine.


----------



## aegid

Buy her something nice and she'll forget all about it


----------



## charlie0904

is it possible to make it sound like iqube?


----------



## trentino

Weird, I e-mailed Ibasso yesterday and asked when the D4 will be back in stock, and again today, but no answer. They usually are fast, both with answering e-mails and shipping.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *charlie0904* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_is it possible to make it sound like iqube?_

 

Don't know, but you can make it sound like a P-51 Mustang. OPA1611A class-A biased on a 2:1 adapter, stock buffers.


----------



## Anouk

I keep my fingers crossed that my ie8 will be here tomorrow so I can finally try out my d10 and d4. Not sure if I will hear much difference between them with my ie8 (they arent exactly monitor iems). I havent had a headphone since 15 december I am suffering from withdrawal symptoms. No good speakers either.
 Greetings, Anouk,


----------



## backtofront001

So, I ordered mine on Wednesday night and it was supposedly still in stock. I have received no communication from iBasso and now it says out of stock. Now i'm worried


----------



## demoto

Same here backtofront, Ordered Wednesday night.


----------



## backtofront001

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *demoto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Same here backtofront, Ordered Wednesday night._

 

Have they emailed u or anything yet?


----------



## Lunch Money

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *backtofront001* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Have they emailed u or anything yet?_

 

I wouldn't worry: they only email you once they've shipped it. Once they do that, you should have it within a few days. =)


----------



## backtofront001

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lunch Money* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wouldn't worry: they only email you once they've shipped it. Once they do that, you should have it within a few days. =)_

 

Thanks! Thats what I read too but I am just worried that even though it didnt say out of stock when i ordered it, it might be out of stock and i might have to wait a long time. I hate waiting


----------



## kshelton

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kunalraiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My wife wants me to sell mine._

 

She wants you to sell it to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.... by the way how do you like the D4 with your HD25s?


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kshelton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_She wants you to sell it to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.... by the way how do you like the D4 with your HD25s?_

 

I feel the D4 is amazing with any headphone, I still remember the first time I heard it with my HD 25-1 II i could straightaway here details I couldn't with my cmoy,it felt as if I was in a quite dark room with just the music and me


----------



## trentino

Grrrr, c'mon iBasso...make some more D4's already!


----------



## kshelton

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kunalraiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I feel the D4 is amazing with any headphone, I still remember the first time I heard it with my HD 25-1 II i could straightaway here details I couldn't with my cmoy,it felt as if I was in a quite dark room with just the music and me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well that is good to hear, I am still deciding between the D4 and a mini3. My HD25s sound great coming out of my Cowon S9 already though.


----------



## kunalraiker

I know,there are people who say HD 25-1 II are good directly out of the DAP,i read that any headphone with impedance above 30 ohms the driver needs that extra voltage and current drive to fully move it to its potential, I would recommend an amp, it will only sound better IMO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Between the AMP3 and D4 ,I haven't heard the amp3 so cannot comment.
 but hey when in doubt get the iBasso that is what i have learn't on this forrum


----------



## madwolf

Maybe ibasso is busy patching the clipping problem that is why it went out of stock. So the next batch or maybe next revision you will get a better more complete d4. Will write some more technical analysis of the clipping problem, when I am back.


----------



## jamato8

I addressed this iBasso and they do not feel it to be an issue. One of the major capacitors used is out of stock.


----------



## backtofront001

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I addressed this iBasso and they do not feel it to be an issue. One of the major capacitors used is out of stock._

 

I really hope, I got one of the very last one, and also the other people who ordered when I did - the last moments I guess, when the website still did not say out of stock.


----------



## madwolf

That must be the toshin, ryu if you can get some extra I am interested. Or maybe some othersize and voltage 


 By  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I addressed this iBasso and they do not feel it to be an issue. One of the major capacitors used is out of stock._


----------



## dongringo

Interesting that some have a clipping problem with the D4. I've had the D4 since November and haven't had this problem at all.


----------



## Nachkebia

I should have gone with D4 instead of D10, I thought I would use Optical out more than I am actually using it and so far D4 is having better feedback.


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nachkebia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I should have gone with D4 instead of D10, I thought I would use Optical out more than I am actually using it and so far D4 is having better feedback._

 

Its fine, its never too late,try selling your d10 may be you can get 50 percent of what you need to buy the D4, please get the D4 that's when you will become a true portable audiophile


----------



## trentino

C'mon kunalraiker, praising an amp you own is one thing, but that's just too much. And I'm not saying this just because I didn't buy one before they went out of stock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Well maybe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kunalraiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Its fine, its never too late,try selling your d10 may be you can get 50 percent of what you need to buy the D4, please get the D4 that's when you will become a true portable audiophile_


----------



## backtofront001

Looks like I was wrong. Just got tracking today - I'm stoked!


----------



## mrarroyo

No clipping issue here w/ my D4, sounds great!


----------



## Rain100

I'm having a bit of trouble with my new D4. 

 When I power the amp with 9v power and the original buffers, It starts to oscillate after about 20 seconds. USB and the original buffers works fine. I got the bypass buffers (Hiflight), and they work fine with 9v power.

 I was wondering if there are any other buffers I could try?


----------



## dongringo

Are we sure there will be a D11? I thought I read somewhere that ibasso doesn't have any plans for that. Can't remember where I read it though.


----------



## kunalraiker

I have heard enough about the clipping recently, can someone put some light as to what volume level does it happen at and whether its while the D4 is being used as an AMP or both AMP and DAC.


----------



## jamato8

I have never heard any clipping with my D4.


----------



## kunalraiker

Neither have I, that is why i'am confused as to what others are quoting.


----------



## charlie0904

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dongringo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are we sure there will be a D11? I thought I read somewhere that ibasso doesn't have any plans for that. Can't remember where I read it though._

 

If I am not wrong, there are 2 upcoming units.

 a balanced DAC with (optical,coax,usb) and a balanced portable amp.


----------



## Rain100

My amp isn't clipping, clipping would be in the dac (I think?). Anyways, when I turn the 9v on with the stock buffers, it works for about 20-30 seconds, then starts going to nothing, then full volume and back about once per second.

 Putting in the bypass buffers fixed this, but I like the sound of the buffers better.


----------



## supern0va

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rain100* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm having a bit of trouble with my new D4. 

 When I power the amp with 9v power and the original buffers, It starts to oscillate after about 20 seconds. USB and the original buffers works fine. I got the bypass buffers (Hiflight), and they work fine with 9v power.

 I was wondering if there are any other buffers I could try?_

 

you could try what i did:

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *supern0va* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_finally rolled by opamps! now my d4 sounds much warmer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 here's a pic:





 thanks to madwolf for his advice, svenmz8 from jaben forums for more advice and help in soldering, and qusp for his detailed pic in d10 thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my d4 works slightly differently from larry (headphoneaddict)'s in terms of the connection:

 With USB power from my Macbook, i can use:
 1. "AUX">>IEMs to bypass the amp, using only the DAC
 2. "headphone">>IEMs to use both DAC and AMP
 3. "AUX">>LOD>>IPOD and "headphone">>IEM, i can play from the macbook (much softer), or play from my ipod, or both!

 All these without a battery!_


----------



## jamato8

Looks like fun. Also would seem to have plenty of power.


----------



## pyp007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rain100* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My amp isn't clipping, clipping would be in the dac (I think?). Anyways, when I turn the 9v on with the stock buffers, it works for about 20-30 seconds, then starts going to nothing, then full volume and back about once per second.

 Putting in the bypass buffers fixed this, but I like the sound of the buffers better._

 

I can confirm that clipping is in D4's DAC, not amp. Also, this only happens in some recording. As suggested by previous poster (sorry, I'm too lazy to go back to check who posted it, but, thanks for the solution, albeit, not perfect solution), if I lower the volume in iTune, the clipping goes away, even if I crank up amp to a higher volume.


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pyp007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can confirm that clipping is in D4's DAC, not amp. Also, this only happens in some recording. As suggested by previous poster (sorry, I'm too lazy to go back to check who posted it, but, thanks for the solution, albeit, not perfect solution), if I lower the volume in iTune, the clipping goes away, even if I crank up amp to a higher volume._

 

the clipping,is it happening often.

 I noticed some distortion yesterday,when the concert presentation I was listening went to a very high vocal pitch,the Grado's distorted a little.


----------



## HiFlight

I have added the SMD 2.2k resistors to my D4 as per Madwolfs photos, and find that it noticeably improved the overall detail of the DAC output. I suspect that the lower input voltage is in a more linear portion of the operating envelope of the AD8616 opamp. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kunalraiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the clipping,is it happening often.

 I noticed some distortion yesterday,when the concert presentation I was listening went to a very high vocal pitch,the Grado's distorted a little._


----------



## pyp007

Currently, I only have a few songs that have clipping while using D4 DAC/amp. For example, Eva Cassidy-Live At Blues Alley-Autumn Leaves (Apple Lossless) from 4:10-4:18 when her vocal is loud. I just did a test between my headroom total bithead (my very first DAC/amp) and D4 with Shure SE530s. Total bithead does not have clipping at 100% iTune volume even if I adjusted the amp to a higher volume than D4. During passage from 4:10-4:18, the clipping is very obvious with D4 even at a low amp volume but with 100% iTune volume.

 Edited:
 Just did another test. Use D4 DAC, with 100% iTune volume, to feed total bithead as amp, the clipping is even worse than D4 DAC/amp. Again, if I reduce iTune volume, clipping is gone.


----------



## trentino

Seems it will take a while before D4 is back in stock:

 "Dear Sir,
 Thank you for your email again.
 The order period of the component from the manufacturer is more than a month.
 We are trying to obtain the components from retail market now, but still do not find any availability.
 Sincerely
 iBasso Audio"


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *madwolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Initial Solution, quick remedy, (Have not spend much time thinking of the best solution). I decided the quickest solution to the problem is to reduce the gain of the AD8616. It original gain of the AD8616 is 2, by adding a resistor from the output of the 8616 to the negative input we could adjust the gain. 
 The original resistor across is 2.2K ohm. 







 The Gain resistors are located on the top side of the board, and to solder on that you need to remove the Big Nichicon HZ cap (On my case it is Rubycon ZL) to troublesome, to fix this way. 

 So instead of changing the resistor, I found a compensation capacitor beside the AD8616 which is connected in parallel to the feedback resistor. By adding a 2.2K ohm across this I reduce the gain to about 1.5. From the Picture the 2.2K resistor is sitting on top of the capacitor. label C26 and C28. 

 You could also solder the resistor directly on PIN 6,7 and PIN 1,2 on the AD8616. (If I do that I would be tempted to change the AD8616! ) 

 I so happened to have a 2.2K 1% SMD 0805 resistor at home. How lucky. 
 So after adding the resistor I test it again and the Clipping would not occur. 
 Now I could feed signal at 100% resolution to the D4 instead of just 80%

 It should be placebo, on initial testing I could hear more details from the DAC now. Sweet. Well in theory it is 100% now instead of 80%, so might not be placebo. 

 The power is definitely stronger on the dark side._

 

Ok, I am going to go ahead and do this. Ron likes the results, you like the results so why not.


----------



## Anouk

Hello everyone, 
 I got my ie8 today and so I can now try my d4 and d10 both with topkit. I must say so far I prefer the d10 with the ie8. The d4 sounds a bit warmer and more laidback imho but since the ie8 already has those two characteristics its a bit much. AlsoI have to be VERY careful witht he d4s volume or there will be lcipping on some tracks. 

 I must say the d4 does seem to have a bit more space around the notes, so a bit better imaging but the ie8 already is a soundstage king so I do not mind missing this with the d10.
 The d10 does seem to hiss a bit more but it goes away with low gain.
 Greetings, Anouk,


----------



## Kayzo

So what would be the highest impedance phones this little amp could drive properly ?


----------



## jamato8

Ok, so I broke the smd cap. What value is it, .1 or .01? I should have just gone from above or directly to the pins. Oh well.

 I guess I will email iBasso and find the value. Since it must be a blocking cap I don't know what they used as those vary by application.


----------



## LionPlushie

must the resistor be soldered on top of the smd cap? can't the resistor be the non-smd kind?


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LionPlushie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_must the resistor be soldered on top of the smd cap? can't the resistor be the non-smd kind? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It could be but there is little room between the bottom of the board and the case. A smd would work best but I was using a leaded resistor but messed up as I was resoldering the cap back to the board after desoldering it, which I did not intend to do.


----------



## madwolf

I am very sorry to hear that you broke the cap, 
 But since it is connected between the output and negative input it should be a compensation cap likely 47pF only. If it act as a filter at max it is 1nF.

 Adding a .1uF or a 0.01uF with make this to a low pass filter. Not advisable. 

 If I have a D4 I could desolder and measure with a capacitance meter.
 If iBasso didn't give you an answer let me know, I see if I could borrow a D4. 
 and measure. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok, so I broke the smd cap. What value is it, .1 or .01? I should have just gone from above or directly to the pins. Oh well.

 I guess I will email iBasso and find the value. Since it must be a blocking cap I don't know what they used as those vary by application._


----------



## LionPlushie

madwolf the D4 already sent to the owner? D: didn't get the chance to try.

 why not you go and get a D4? lol


----------



## jamato8

I am sure iBasso will get back. Thanks madwolf. I wish I had my cap tester with me. I have a large one that can form caps, measure esr and do a few other things. A rather expensive piece of equipment but in storage 1000 miles away. I have a nice little hand help cap checker that would tell me the value but again, in storage. :^)


----------



## shigzeo

Probably be picking one up myself! Not stock, but I will decide today about it... nervous...


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Anouk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hello everyone, 
 I got my ie8 today and so I can now try my d4 and d10 both with topkit. I must say so far I prefer the d10 with the ie8. The d4 sounds a bit warmer and more laidback imho but since the ie8 already has those two characteristics its a bit much. AlsoI have to be VERY careful witht he d4s volume or there will be lcipping on some tracks. 

 I must say the d4 does seem to have a bit more space around the notes, so a bit better imaging but the ie8 already is a soundstage king so I do not mind missing this with the d10.
 The d10 does seem to hiss a bit more but it goes away with low gain.
 Greetings, Anouk,_

 

Anouk, the D4 is warmer sounding with the topkit and reminds me of the P-51, so it might be better for IE8 with the stock opamps, which puts it closer to the Pico with a slightly hint of extra warmth still.

 You definitely don't need high gain most of the time with the D10 and most IEM.


----------



## LionPlushie

Just go ahead and get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 By the way you're from Korea?


----------



## Badd99

Does the DAC upsample? If not how does it sound so good according to everyone?


----------



## shigzeo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LionPlushie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just go ahead and get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 By the way you're from Korea?_

 

I'm not from Korea, I am in Korea for a stint. Mostly likely, I will be buying Anouk's D4 - we shall see. I don't like to buy non-stock products, but we shall see.


----------



## LionPlushie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm not from Korea, I am in Korea for a stint. Mostly likely, I will be buying Anouk's D4 - we shall see. I don't like to buy non-stock products, but we shall see._

 

Which part of his is non-stock? I wonder how Ron modify his.


----------



## LionPlushie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would bet that it doesn't have a recharging circuit because of the knurled fittings on the back. I like using the low discharge 9 volts though because they provide a better sound and then there is the 500mA liPoly or alkaline or lithium for the longer run._

 

it really make a difference using the low discharge tysonic 9v? cause the previous exchange of replies with larry on this thread, implies that it doesn't matter. and i should be on a lookout for higher capacity 9v, the li-ion ones.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LionPlushie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_it really make a difference using the low discharge tysonic 9v? cause the previous exchange of replies with larry on this thread, implies that it doesn't matter. and i should be on a lookout for higher capacity 9v, the li-ion ones._

 

The low discharge also have a lower internal resistance, which helps but I use the li poly all the time for the longer run time so I don't think any longer it is enough of a difference that I just use the low discharge batteries.


----------



## shigzeo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LionPlushie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Which part of his is non-stock? I wonder how Ron modify his._

 

I'll admit to not having really followed this thread, but I am itching to get another amp for review and the D4 looks to be it. Anyway, we will see indeed.


----------



## backtofront001

How come my D4 is louder when connected via USB than when connected via lineout to an iPod. According to my understanding, if there is no battery while it is connected to USB, the DAC and AMP share 5.5 volts and right now I am running straight lineout from iPod on battery mode 9 volts

 Side Note: I just got these rechargeable batteries, and didnt know if they were precharged or not so I hooked them up to a multimeter and they read 9.13 volts so all is good on that front


----------



## shigzeo

It could just be that the line out from the iPod doesn't deliver the same input levels as the DAC does.


----------



## backtofront001

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It could just be that the line out from the iPod doesn't deliver the same input levels as the DAC does._

 

Thats really the only explanation I can think of


----------



## charlie0904

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *madwolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am very sorry to hear that you broke the cap, 
 But since it is connected between the output and negative input it should be a compensation cap likely 47pF only. If it act as a filter at max it is 1nF.

 Adding a .1uF or a 0.01uF with make this to a low pass filter. Not advisable. 

 If I have a D4 I could desolder and measure with a capacitance meter.
 If iBasso didn't give you an answer let me know, I see if I could borrow a D4. 
 and measure._

 


 I can loan you mine.


----------



## jamato8

The value is 1000p.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LionPlushie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Which part of his is non-stock? I wonder how Ron modify his._

 

I did not modify Anouks D4 in any way except to add the Topkit module in L/R. I left the stock buffers in place, but included the dummies from the Topkit along with the amps when I shipped them to her. 

 She had her new D4 and D10 shipped directly to me for Topkit installation and testing as her eyesight precludes installing the Topkit herself and there was nobody nearby that she felt comfortable with working on her new amps. 

 On my own D4, the only modification other than the Topkit is the addition of the 2.2k SMD resistors as per Madwolfs diagrams. I do feel that it is an easy but worthwhile addition to the DAC circuitry. 

 I have not changed any of the caps on my D10 or D4 as I use them both for testing and evaluation of new opamp combos and for testing each Topkit.


----------



## trentino

For anyone interested - D4 will be back in stock in about a week


----------



## CountChoculaBot

Any opinions on udac vs topkitted D4 (or w/e config sounds best on D4), when both are used as USB DAC Amps (i.e., the D4's battery doesn't factor in)? I read HPA saying the uDac offers more power on the 5V USB than other similar amps do, though I can't tell if you were saying that uDAC > D4 when both are on USB.


----------



## shigzeo

Well, I purchased Anouk's Topkitted D4 - will join the fray very soon.


----------



## madwolf

1000p == 1nF 

 Thanks for the info. Now we know for sure it is a filter remove frequency which cannot be reproduce by the DAC. 


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The value is 1000p._


----------



## jamato8

Yes, now I have to order a few but with nothing else needed right now it looks like I won't get to enjoy my D4 for a while.


----------



## RockinCannoisseur

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Scott_Tarlow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sigh... I have to decide between this and a Zune pass for the year. I guess I could buy this... and maybe sell it for 20 bucks less once I am done with it (or I decide its better than the pico and sell the pico). Maybe I can get them to send me one for review, as I have owned 5 or 6 of the more popular portable amps. Always worth a try right?_

 

i am very interested to see how the d4 compares to the pico and pico slim?

 cant wait to hear your impressions.

 cheers


----------



## RyzeHD

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trentino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For anyone interested - D4 will be back in stock in about a week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks for the heads up! This is good news for me (obviously not for my wallet) as I have been window shopping for a DAC/Amp and this seems to be the right fit for me...


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RyzeHD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the heads up! This is good news for me (obviously not for my wallet) as I have been window shopping for a DAC/Amp and this seems to be the right fit for me..._

 

Good news for you?..lol...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just read your sig- _$585.00 spent already _ in less than a month with 17 posts....

 You are hooked...Get out quick...


----------



## madwolf

I understand your pain. It cost less than 1cent if you buy in enough bulk. 
 but you only need 1 or 2. The shipping cost does not make sense. 

 I am blessed with a shop which is than 1Km from my work place, and I usually walk over after work to make small purchases. They have most parts with lead, not much SMD. Great place to meet others with the same addictions. The meeting of addict grows the addictions. The fetish of the people there however are with tubes. 

 I am ordering some parts if you need I can order and mail them to you. 


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, now I have to order a few but with nothing else needed right now it looks like I won't get to enjoy my D4 for a while._


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have added the SMD 2.2k resistors to my D4 as per Madwolfs photos, and find that it noticeably improved the overall detail of the DAC output. I suspect that the lower input voltage is in a more linear portion of the operating envelope of the AD8616 opamp._

 

Ron, my D4 is out on loan sporting your TopKit (w/ the stock buffers bypassed). Once it is back in early March I will ship it your way to do this mod.


----------



## robocoop

How does the D4 compare to the FubarIII, uDAC, LD MKII, Zero DAC, emu0404, something from hotaudio or audiophiletechnica?


----------



## shigzeo

I have the Fubar IV which I can compare later, but my D4 is a week or so away... waiting.


----------



## robocoop

I'm on the brink of ordering the Nuforce uDAC so I can get on with my day


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ron, my D4 is out on loan sporting your TopKit (w/ the stock buffers bypassed). Once it is back in early March I will ship it your way to do this mod. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well, I will have my D4 at the Ft Myers meet, so you can try it there and see if you can detect any difference. No doubt somebody else will bring an unmodified D4 to compare with.


----------



## malalol

Has anyone ever used the D4 Mamba with a Senn HD595 to comment on synergy and improvement over unamped source?

 I will be using the DAC as well to replace my old Realtek onboard card, so I'm expecting some decent improvement. 

 Regards!


----------



## RockinCannoisseur

which amp has more power the pico or the d4?

 thanks


----------



## pseudohippy

Why does this get compared to the D2+ and not the D3. Isnt this very similar to the D3 except it uses 9v instead of 5 triple A and it can run off of USB solely. Im just curious how much better this is going to sound compared to the D3 as either an amp or a dac or even more both at the same time, say with a laptop? Please someone help me with this.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pseudohippy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why does this get compared to the D2+ and not the D3. Isnt this very similar to the D3 except it uses 9v instead of 5 triple A and it can run off of USB solely. Im just curious how much better this is going to sound compared to the D3 as either an amp or a dac or even more both at the same time, say with a laptop? Please someone help me with this._

 

The D3 was not as good as the D4 or D10. It was a bit better than the D2 however. The D3 was not quite as open and detailed as the Pico, but the D4 is more of a direct competitor, albeit with much worse battery life than Pico or D3. Skylab also felt the D4 was better, but he also thought the D3 was still fairly good.


----------



## pseudohippy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The D3 was not as good as the D4 or D10. It was a bit better than the D2 however. The D3 was not quite as open and detailed as the Pico, but the D4 is more of a direct competitor, albeit with much worse battery life than Pico or D3. Skylab also felt the D4 was better, but he also thought the D3 was still fairly good._

 

Thanks so much for the reply. I have no clue what Im going to do. I think I might wait for the D4 to become available again. Then again a nice little tube amp for my new MS2i is also in order. Oh what to do.


----------



## dongringo

As far as a dac goes, the D4 (with dual dacs) is quite good and to my ears is an improvement over the D10. It blows away my brother's Realtek soundcard as well as my Turtle Beach. You should notice HUGE improvement.


----------



## pj_rage

Would the D4 be able to power some DT880/600 cans effectively, or is that dreaming?

 How about even the 250 ohm version?


----------



## shigzeo

Well, when both my D4 and my DT880 600Ω get back, I'll be able to tell you. If by power, you mean volume, almost any amp will do. If you mean for detailed, realistic and deep bass and layered sound your question is fair.


----------



## pj_rage

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, when both my D4 and my DT880 600Ω get back, I'll be able to tell you. If by power, you mean volume, almost any amp will do. If you mean for detailed, realistic and deep bass and layered sound your question is fair._

 

I guess what I really mean is would this amp be a severe injustice to them, or is it actually reasonable to use?

 I'm considering getting the DT880/600s, but I don't have really have a huge budget for an amp and dac initially. I had been looking at the D4 anyway to use as a DAC and with my W3s a little bit, and I figured if it could kill two birds and power the DT880/600s appropriately too, well then all the better. Otherwise, I think I'm considering the Little Dot MKIII for the DT880/600s.


----------



## lwells

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dongringo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_to my ears is an improvement over the D10._

 

Same OpAmps?


----------



## shigzeo

I would worry more for the W3. The DT880 will not sound bad from any source, but the W3 are harder for amps to drive in terms of resolving power in every frequency. The D4 may overdrive them in some respects, but may actually fall behind in others. Again, I can check this the next time I am back with the W3. 

 The DT880 600Ω sound good from a lowly iPod nano to tell the truth. But, for their best foot forward, they need a home amp. The Graham Slee Voyager which may not have as much power as the D4 powers them very well, but it isn't as good for driving balanced armature earphones.


----------



## dongringo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lwells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Same OpAmps?_

 

Just comparing stock versions. I'm not a roller so haven't looked into whether or not they have the same opamps. Sorry.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lwells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Same OpAmps?_

 

The stock D4 and D10 use different opamps and buffers.


----------



## malalol

Man I need one so bad, I can barely handle it. I really should have ordered one before they went out of stock... hope they get back soon


----------



## trentino

Last thursday iBasso said it'll be back in stock in about a week...and that's today...so it shouldn't be too long now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *malalol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Man I need one so bad, I can barely handle it. I really should have ordered one before they went out of stock... hope they get back soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## trentino

It's back in stock now!


----------



## malalol

They're on stock again guys, I just ordered one, they will ship on monday!

 My wallet wants to kill me now, but it doesn't have any strength left to do it.

 Damn you, head-fi!


----------



## pj_rage

Just ordered one as well! Very excited.

 I ordered it primarily to be a portable DAC, but I'll probably use the amp portion of it a bit as well.

 Anyone have any technical specs on it at all? I can't find any info anywhere regarding output power, input impedance range, output impedance, anything really other than the basics shown on the website about which opamps are used and the really general features. I guess what I really want to know is if it's possible to damage either the D4 or headphones if I connect W3s or DT880/600s to it? Even if it won't necessarily sound the best for them... can I try it, or is it a "shouldn't try it" type of situation. As soon as I hear back from David I intend to order a Little Dot MKIII for the DT880/600, so I don't need to use it long term for those, but my guess is the D4 will be here first, and I'll be quite curious how the amp portion sounds with what I have. I know this is probably a stupid question, but I'd rather be safe than sorry with this relatively expensive gear.

 Oh yeah, this forum is definitely costing me a ton, lol, but I guess its actually nothing in comparison to what some of you have invested


----------



## Get_Zwole

damn i wish they wouldnt have gone back in stock lol now im about to pull the trigger on one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ive needed one for a while now i gotta work some OT this weekend. Oh well will be worth it.

 welp its done just payed for it cant wait to get it and check it out im sure i wont be disappointed. Ill mainly be using it as a dac on my laptop with the amp at 5v but will use it as portable as well when i get a charger and some 9volt rechargeables.


----------



## pseudohippy

Ive been waiting for ever and I literally just bought a 3Move yesterday in the for sale section. Oh well.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pseudohippy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ive been waiting for ever and I literally just bought a 3Move yesterday in the for sale section. Oh well._

 

3MOVE is still quite good, and one of my favorites. You should enjoy it.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pseudohippy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ive been waiting for ever and I literally just bought a 3Move yesterday in the for sale section. Oh well._

 

Or buy both and give us a comparative review. You know you want to


----------



## dongringo

I have a question about the D4 DAC. I'm waiting for my new Mapletree Ear+ HD amp to be built and shipped. Will the D4 dac be able to handle a dedicated amp using just the usb? Or will I have to switch it to supplementary battery power? Should I just start looking for a dedicated dac with it's own power source now?

 EDIT: The reason I ask is because my brother just got a Little Dot MK3 and it sucks his D10 dry. He has to keep it on constant charge cycle. I don't want to have to blow through 9V batteries with the D4 if this will be the case.


----------



## HONEYBOY

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dongringo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a question about the D4 DAC. I'm waiting for my new Mapletree Ear+ HD amp to be built and shipped. Will the D4 dac be able to handle a dedicated amp using just the usb? Or will I have to switch it to supplementary battery power? Should I just start looking for a dedicated dac with it's own power source now?

 EDIT: The reason I ask is because my brother just got a Little Dot MK3 and it sucks his D10 dry. He has to keep it on constant charge cycle. I don't want to have to blow through 9V batteries with the D4 if this will be the case._

 

The D4s DAC runs off the USB even if you have the 9V battery included. You also don't need to turn on the D4 in order to use its DAC, once its connected to the PC via USB of course. So no use of battery is required for DAC operation. Usage of a 9V battery is mainly if you want to also use the amp section of the D4 in that configuration.


----------



## dongringo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HONEYBOY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The D4s DAC runs off the USB even if you have the 9V battery included. You also don't need to turn on the D4 in order to use its DAC, once its connected to the PC via USB of course. So no use of battery is required for DAC operation. Usage of a 9V battery is mainly if you want to also use the amp section of the D4 in that configuration._

 

Thanks for the reply, much appreciated. Maybe I wasn't clear though in my question. My brother's dedicated amp sucks so much juice from his D10 that he has to keep the li-on battery charging at all times while listening. The usb connection isn't enough with the amp. I was wondering if the D4 will have the same problem. Will I have to use 9V battery power on top of the 5V usb power with a dedicated amp?

 Thanks in advance for any knowledge you can pass on.


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dongringo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the reply, much appreciated. Maybe I wasn't clear though in my question. My brother's dedicated amp sucks so much juice from his D10 that he has to keep the li-on battery charging at all times while listening. The usb connection isn't enough with the amp. I was wondering if the D4 will have the same problem. Will I have to use 9V battery power on top of the 5V usb power with a dedicated amp?

 Thanks in advance for any knowledge you can pass on._

 

You will not have to.


----------



## jamato8

If you are using the amp section of the D4 you can use it in the 5V position and it will draw from the USB for the power. If you have the switch on the back set to 9 volt then it will only (the amp) use the 9 volt battery, it can't use both at the same time. The dac section is powered only by the 5 volt USB and will not work unless connected to the USB getting both the power and digital signal. 

 The D10 puts out a set voltage from the dac section. It doesn't matter what is after it. What is after it will take that voltage out and does not affect the run time of the D10. If you are running it from the USB for sound into the dac and then out the dac to an external amp then I would just leave the charge on anyway.


----------



## dongringo

Oic, it all makes sense now. Thanks a lot. Much appreciated. I was getting worried about my wallet. Didn't want to have to buy another dac. I like the D4 just fine.


----------



## Get_Zwole

Did you guys get an email confirmation from ibasso about your order? i ordered friday and havent gotten an auto reply or anything just checking.


----------



## dongringo

You will only get an email when they ship...with a tracking number that never seems to work. This will be soon though. They don't waste time.


----------



## Get_Zwole

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dongringo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You will only get an email when they ship...with a tracking number that never seems to work. This will be soon though. They don't waste time._

 

Oh ok cool just makin sure i wasnt supposed to get something else as well. Cant wait to get it. This is my first "real" amp if you will im excited.


----------



## dongringo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Get_Zwole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh ok cool just makin sure i wasnt supposed to get something else as well. Cant wait to get it. This is my first "real" amp if you will im excited._

 

You made a good choice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My guess is you will get a shipping confirmation on Monday and you will have it in your hands by Wed or Thurs.


----------



## Get_Zwole

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dongringo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You made a good choice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My guess is you will get a shipping confirmation on Monday and you will have it in your hands by Wed or Thurs._

 

man this gets me excited haha. i was hoping it would make it next week coming from across the globe i didnt figure it would though. This gets my hopes up a bit more though cant wait to use it.


----------



## pj_rage

Just to confirm, I ordered on friday as well, and didn't get an email from them either. I figured I might not hear from them until monday. I just hope they ship before they break for Chinese new year! I tried to order a little dot MKIII too, but they aren't taking new orders until after Chinese new year, on the 23rd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In the mean time, I'm gonna have to hope the D4 ships and that it can drive the DT880/600s reasonably enough that I can enjoy them until I can order and receive the MKIII in a few weeks.


----------



## Get_Zwole

when does chinese new year start? Hopefully after monday lol.


----------



## Armaegis

It starts on Valentine's Day.


----------



## Goldak

I placed an order on Friday but still got no confirmation or shipment info
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully it arrives till Friday...


----------



## pj_rage

Ordered friday, and just got my shipping confirmation this morning, 8:39am est. Don't know when I'll receive it yet, but it did ship, and I'm able to track it via the link they gave in the email with the reference number they gave. It shipped UPS which surprised me, and it's already been picked up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Shouldn't be long before they have an estimate on delivery!


----------



## Get_Zwole

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pj_rage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ordered friday, and just got my shipping confirmation this morning, 8:39am est. Don't know when I'll receive it yet, but it did ship, and I'm able to track it via the link they gave in the email with the reference number they gave. It shipped UPS which surprised me, and it's already been picked up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Shouldn't be long before they have an estimate on delivery!_

 

Woot same exact thing here i got mine 3 minutes after yours haha. Im happy now.


----------



## crumpler

I just pulled the trigger on a D4 after reading 50 pages of reviews! Phew!

 Can anyone confirm if the amp section can be powered by BOTH the USB and 9V battery? Are there really 2 versions of the D4? 1 that allows only the amp to be powered by a 9V battery (earlier version) and 1 that allows the amp to be powered by the USB without a battery?

 Here's a list of main features from the iBasso website:
 Main features:
 - Dual Wolfson WM8740 DAC Chip + TI PCM2706
 - USB signal input, provides I2S interface for decoding
 - Works as a DAC+AMP Combo, a standalone AMP, or a standalone DAC (Line out function)
 - 2-Setting Gain Switch for impedance matching
 - OPAMP rollable
*- AMP section can be powered by either USB or 9V battery*
 - Measures 55*21*92mm, and weighs 130g
 - 9hours play time with 9V 300mAh battery (when powered by battery)
 - Comes with extra enclosure (black color), leather pouch, USB cable, warranty card, and owner¡¯s manual


----------



## jamato8

The amp has a switch on the back plate. You can use the power from the USB to power the amp at 5 volts or switch it to 9 volts and have more power and use the 9 volt battery. This allows two voltage supplies, one for the dac section and one for the amp section, when using the battery but with the 9 volt you will need rechargeables or alkalines and with the amp section using the 9 volt battery, you can go mobile with the amp section, which is a very fine amp section.

 There is one D4 version.


----------



## qussl3

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *crumpler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just pulled the trigger on a D4 after reading 50 pages of reviews! Phew!

 Can anyone confirm if the amp section can be powered by BOTH the USB and 9V battery? Are there really 2 versions of the D4? 1 that allows only the amp to be powered by a 9V battery (earlier version) and 1 that allows the amp to be powered by the USB without a battery?_

 

My manual says, and I quote

 - AMP section can be powered by either USB or 9v battery

 My usage experience confirms this.

 I can use the D4's amp section in isolation while drawing power from the USB.

 ie iphone > LOD > D4 (with no battery and USB cable plugged in) > Headphones

 Your confusion my stem from earlier impressions where when the USB cable is connected, the D4 defaults the "aux in/out" jack to "aux out" thus disabling the "aux in" function when connected via USB.

 Impressions of earlier units of the D4 can confirm this behavior, and I believe I was the first to post a contradicting experience - ie the D4 being able to power the amp via USb while also using the "aux in" functionality (ie using a DAP while on USB power)

 Since then a number of other posters have also reported that they are able to use the D4 in such a manner.

 I have not heard of any declared "versions" from ibasso between d4 models and can only ASSUME such functionality is only present in newer units.

 For your reference I purchased my D4 from a local retailer (Singapore) in early Dec 09.

 I would presume that new units purchased from ibasso online should retain this functionality, but please email them to clarify 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: I just noticed that upon further reading that the manual actually explicitly states that when USB is connected the AUX IN/OUT the D4 will take signal from USB.

 This doesn't change my experience of being able to use the D4 on USB power while using only the amp section and having a DAP as the input through the AUX IN/OUT port.


----------



## Get_Zwole

can anyone recommend some good rechargeable 9volts and charger for a good price? I know nothing about them, sorry to go so far off topic just didnt wanna start a whole new thread.


----------



## t0wer

I use maha powerex 9.6v

 I bought mine directly from iBasso around Christmas
 and can use line in when powered by USB.


----------



## jamato8

Thomas Distributing is great. They have very good prices, good chargers and decent shipping. I have dealt with them for years and they are very honest and back up the products they sell.


----------



## Get_Zwole

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thomas Distributing is great. They have very good prices, good chargers and decent shipping. I have dealt with them for years and they are very honest and back up the products they sell._

 

thanks man im looking into it now.


----------



## crumpler

Thanks for the replies! It would indeed be wonderful to be able to use the amp section with USB power only, without any batteries (for desktop bound operations) and then be able to just pop a battery in and be able to go mobile using the D4 purely as an amp.

 Anyway, i've already made payment on one unit so will post my findings/impressions soon! Cheers!

*qussl3: Did you get your unit from Jaben?*


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *crumpler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the replies! It would indeed be wonderful to be able to use the amp section with USB power only, without any batteries (for desktop bound operations) and then be able to just pop a battery in and be able to go mobile using the D4 purely as an amp.

 Anyway, i've already made payment on one unit so will post my findings/impressions soon! Cheers!

*qussl3: Did you get your unit from Jaben?*_

 

I'am not very sure if yourpost was a question, but all you've mentioned is what you can do with the D4, its a nice amp and awesome DAC.


----------



## qussl3

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *crumpler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the replies! It would indeed be wonderful to be able to use the amp section with USB power only, without any batteries (for desktop bound operations) and then be able to just pop a battery in and be able to go mobile using the D4 purely as an amp.

 Anyway, i've already made payment on one unit so will post my findings/impressions soon! Cheers!

*qussl3: Did you get your unit from Jaben?*_

 

Nope got it from stereo, AFAIK Jaben doesn't carry ibasso, bought the rechargeables and charger from them though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If you happen to be in Singapore, and don't mind having your warranty located here its a better deal to buy from Stereo than through ibasso when you factor in shipping.


----------



## crumpler

Thanks for the tip! I'll be returning to Singapore pretty soon, so am kinda scouting out "audiophile" places for when i return! 

 I'll make stereo in PS one of my first stops when back!

 Cheers!


----------



## Anthony1

Is this iBasso D4 suitable for both my IE8's and AKG701s?

 I need a portable amp but was wondering if there is one that can power both my headphones.


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Room40* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is this iBasso D4 suitable for both my IE8's and AKG701s?

 I need a portable amp but was wondering if there is one that can power both my headphones._

 

Meier Corda3Move is what most would recommend, as K701's are really hard to drive.


----------



## Anthony1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kunalraiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Meier Corda3Move is what most would recommend, as K701's are really hard to drive._

 



 Should I get the iBasso D4 for my IE8's and get a non-portable amp for my K701s? and if so what AMP would be good for my K701s?


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Room40* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Should I get the iBasso D4 for my IE8's and get a non-portable amp for my K701s? and if so what AMP would be good for my K701s?_

 

It feels as a nice idea to use D4 as a portable amp with IEM's, with your home amp for K701 what is your budget, you could use the D4 as a DAC .


----------



## Anthony1

My budget for a home amp 800 US tops


----------



## kunalraiker

If that is the case get a nice tube amp,in fact get the top one WA6 WooAudio6 - Single-ended Triode Class-A Tube Headphone Amplifier, Output Transformer Coupled

 make sure you buy the Sophia Tube Rectifier, that is another $150.00 a requirement


----------



## shigzeo

Well, mine just got in - thanks Anouk! It is very nice and after the FiQuest, a bit smaller than I thought! I'll be spending quality time with it for quite a while.


----------



## malalol

I hope the fast shipping iBasso is know for also applies to Brazil. I don't see anything on the tracker yet though (it shipped on Monday), does anyone who got it shipped on Monday as well see anything on the tracked yet?


----------



## trentino

You will receive it in a day or two is my guess.


----------



## pj_rage

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *malalol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I hope the fast shipping iBasso is know for also applies to Brazil. I don't see anything on the tracker yet though (it shipped on Monday), does anyone who got it shipped on Monday as well see anything on the tracked yet?_

 

Mine shipped yesterday (monday) to the US. Yesterday it showed as picked up in SHENZHEN, CN at 6:20pm local time, and today the current status is that it has departed from GUANGZHOU, CN at 9:13pm local time. Don't know where the next stop is, but yes it's definitely en route and trackable. Did you try to track by reference number using the number and link they gave in email? Even if it's not trackable yet, if they sent you the shipping email I would think it's en route.


----------



## Get_Zwole

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pj_rage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine shipped yesterday (monday) to the US. Yesterday it showed as picked up in SHENZHEN, CN at 6:20pm local time, and today the current status is that it has departed from GUANGZHOU, CN at 9:13pm local time. Don't know where the next stop is, but yes it's definitely en route and trackable. Did you try to track by reference number using the number and link they gave in email? Even if it's not trackable yet, if they sent you the shipping email I would think it's en route._

 

same here i cant remember the city its in now but its been in two china cities already. No expected ship date though. Just hope it doesnt get held up in customs.


----------



## shigzeo

It is certainly an impressive amp. Not as much a finesse machine as the FiQuest is, but for its size and price, certainly a deal breaker. I think users who are not that interested in a certain signature may enjoy this very well. If you want character, though, elsewhere might be better.

 This amp has power, power, power, but at the same time, is very low on hiss with sensitive earphones even from the USB. Incredible.


----------



## Get_Zwole

Mines in alaska already. I guess if it gets released tonight theres a small chance it could show up tomorow. Most likely thursday though. Hopefully it doesnt get held up in customs.


----------



## jamato8

Unless it is a holiday, like with an amp I got, it will go through customs pretty fast.


----------



## malalol

Well mine has not flight yet, maybe China -> Brazil flights are not as often as flights to the US. 

 Still very excited though


----------



## Get_Zwole

well departure scan was updated a bit late i guess it left alaska at 4:52pm Hopefully it doesnt stop and comes straight to OK lol. I doubt it but would be nice. I would love to play with a new D4 tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## pj_rage

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Get_Zwole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_well departure scan was updated a bit late i guess it left alaska at 4:52pm Hopefully it doesnt stop and comes straight to OK lol. I doubt it but would be nice. I would love to play with a new D4 tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

I'm in the same boat here, just left Alaska. Hoping it lands in VA for delivery tomorrow, but I'm thinking it's probably going to be Thursday. Either way, it's moving pretty quick. I guess that's what you get for $45 shipping


----------



## malalol

Well I can't see a thing on my tracker, if it has not flight form China yet I'm worried because today Chinese New Year starts and the holiday ends only on 25th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which website are you guys using to track yours? iBasso did not provided me any on the shipping confirmation e-mail and China post website is down since yesterday...


----------



## pj_rage

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *malalol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well I can't see a thing on my tracker, if it has not flight form China yet I'm worried because today Chinese New Year starts and the holiday ends only on 25th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which website are you guys using to track yours? iBasso did not provided me any on the shipping confirmation e-mail and China post website is down since yesterday..._

 

I'm tracking right at UPS as that is what service they used. But perhaps for different countries they use different services - what country are you in?

 Mine actually made it to VA and is like 45 min from me, but we are getting another foot of snow on top of the 2+ feet we just got this weekend, so I'm not sure they'll deliver it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Probably also won't deliver my headphones today as scheduled. Stupid snow!


----------



## malalol

I'm in Brazil and the tracker is not as detailed as USPS, actually I can only see it has been posted, nothing else... it's 28 degrees Celsius (82 F) here though


----------



## Get_Zwole

i cant hardly believe this but last night it made it to kentucky then was delayed for adverse weather conditions. So figured maybe friday now. I wake up at 830 to check the tracking and its in oklahoma city out for delivery i cant believe that lol.


----------



## pj_rage

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Get_Zwole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i cant hardly believe this but last night it made it to kentucky then was delayed for adverse weather conditions. So figured maybe friday now. I wake up at 830 to check the tracking and its in oklahoma city out for delivery i cant believe that lol._

 

Out for delivery here too now.

 My headphones are delayed due to weather, though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll still be surprised if the amp shows up, our roads are terrrribbleee.


----------



## Get_Zwole

ours are clear finally, still hasnt shown yet but im sure it will. I dont know if i have to sign for it or not so im just gonna stay at the house just in case dont wanna miss it


----------



## Get_Zwole

Well got it about 45 minutes ago im listening to it via headphone out on my iphone 3gs. Dont have a lod yet. I tried it with my computer and got everything set up even to where the sound settings say enable usb dac etc. when i play music through my itunes which is the only music player i currently have on it, it just plays through the speakers on the laptop nothing via the DAC. Its kinda old laptop but in good shape running windows xp. Any ideas?


----------



## Get_Zwole

It also gives me a power surge warning when i turn it on, i put always hide that message, and it still says usb audio under all the settings, have it selected instead of the media card etc. I dont know what else to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. When listening from my iphone with the headphone out to the amp it sounds great but i get some static. Not his just like the iphone and ibasso arent getting along just a little click or computer sound every once in a while. I dont know thought this was going to be easier hope i can get it to work right.

 edit got it to work. For some reason Itunes is the problem its not working right with the ibasso. Downloaded win amp on my laptop and its working great now. sounds great so far even makes my blose over ears sound tollerable haha. Ill update later on my impressions.


----------



## malalol

Well the EMS tracking site finally is up again and I can see more detailed tracking information... Mine hasn't flown yet! What the heck!?


----------



## estreeter

Not sure why some are having issues - hooked mine up to my XP netbook today and it hasnt missed a beat. Happy to be able to audition the thing after the FOTM mania of the last few months - add in the price of my plane tickets and this has been an expensive amp indeed, but much better VFM than anything I saw in Singapore. Viva Mungkorn Gadget !


----------



## talleywho

Bummer, iBasso shut down their site until the Chinese New Year is over, Feb.20th.

 Can't even look at the description and spec pages of their products. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 Just have to put my jonesing on hold til then....

 .


----------



## Get_Zwole

wow i got lucky then lol.


----------



## Get_Zwole

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *estreeter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not sure why some are having issues - hooked mine up to my XP netbook today and it hasnt missed a beat. Happy to be able to audition the thing after the FOTM mania of the last few months - add in the price of my plane tickets and this has been an expensive amp indeed, but much better VFM than anything I saw in Singapore. Viva Mungkorn Gadget !_

 

Havent read much about any issues, i had a slight problem with itunes but using winamp its flawless.


----------



## Get_Zwole

do dac's burn in if you just have music playing but no headphones out? I wanna keep my d4 burning in but dont wanna leave my Mages on all night i guess i could throw my blose headphones on it


----------



## shigzeo

Mine works in emulated Windows XP and real OSX


----------



## pj_rage

Received both my D4 and DT880/600 headphones yesterday. I immediately hooked the D4 up to my Win7 machine and had a listen with both my W3s and new DT880s.

 Windows recognized it right away and was playing the windows sounds and foobar through the D4 as I expected with no setup or problems. I didn't try itunes yet, though I expect it would have worked also because it seemed like the D4 automatically took over as the main sound card.

 With the W3s, the sound is better than my iphone 3g headphone out, but not dramatically so. I tried to match the volume between the iphone and D4 as close as I could, and A/B some songs that I feel are good recordings to see what I could hear. This is my first amp and first dac too, and I'm not great at evaluating headphones, amps, or DACs yet, but to my ears, it seems that with the D4, the bass quantity is a tiny bit less, but the bass is a bit tighter and has a little more impact and clarity (basically not quite as boomy). Also, it seems to have a bit more presence (this might not be the right word), and it for sure has a lot more power. Either way, it does sound better, even if I can't quite describe exactly how and where yet. I can't wait to keep exploring different recordings and noting the improvements and differences.

 With the DT880s, being 600 ohms, I didn't expect much of anything from the D4 as it says the input impedance range is up to 300 ohms. What I found is it seems to be able to drive them to be loud enough for a moderate listening volume, if the gain switch is up for higher gain, and the volume is at least 3 o'clock (5 o'clock being maximum). Some recordings required me to nearly max out the volume to get an acceptable volume for my liking, and I wasn't sure if this was good for it, so I refrained from doing it too much. Even though it reaches acceptable volumes, I get the feeling that it's not quite driving the headphones to their full potential. It seems to lack a little impact, specifically with bass, that I hope to get out of the MKIII which should be more appropriate for this impedance headphone. Still, the headphones sound great. I think they sounded a little better out of my AVR headphone out, or at least, it had enough power to get them as loud (or louder) than I would want. I can't wait for the LD MKIII to come in to see how these headphones fare with it, and to test the D4 as a pure DAC. I'm also curious to see if I notice any changes during the burn in of both.


----------



## dongringo

@ pj rage

 I too just received my DT880/600 and the D4 doesn't even come close to driving them properly. However, you are in for a treat when you get your MKlll. My brother recently purchased both the DT880/600 and the MKlll to pair with them and they sound spectacular together, especially for the price range. What you read here on head-fi about the DT880/600 and tubes is totally true. They just seem to go together like peas in a pod (stupid analogy I know). Anyway, my new Beyers are hanging on the wall waiting for my MAD Ear+ HD to be built and shipped. I won't even listen to them until I get my tubes. Can't wait! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: I tried my D4 with the MKlll and DT880/600 and the combo sounds amazing.


----------



## pj_rage

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dongringo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@ pj rage

 I too just received my DT880/600 and the D4 doesn't even come close to driving them properly. However, you are in for a treat when you get your MKlll. My brother recently purchased both the DT880/600 and the MKlll to pair with them and they sound spectacular together, especially for the price range. What you read here on head-fi about the DT880/600 and tubes is totally true. They just seem to go together like peas in a pod (stupid analogy I know). Anyway, my new Beyers are hanging on the wall waiting for my MAD Ear+ HD to be built and shipped. I won't even listen to them until I get my tubes. Can't wait! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: I tried my D4 with the MKlll and DT880/600 and the combo sounds amazing._

 

Sweet! Thanks for the info, now I'm even more excited! I'm glad they are enjoying their well deserved vacation, but Chinese new year can't be over soon enough


----------



## Get_Zwole

I have to say the Mage is a pretty sensitive headphone 21 ohm. But it definitely benefits quite a bit from a good amp. The bass is a little more present but with alot more impact the way i desired it from the beginning. It compliments the mage in just about every way i can think of. No negatives at all. The dac as a source is also very clean and sounds fantastic. Now with the Mage in my ears the midbass has impact like you can kinda feel the kickdrums etc. but still very very clean and quick. Loving them so far really makes me love the Mage that much more now. also no hiss whatsoever.


----------



## pj_rage

I added the HiFlight Topkit to my D4, and it seems to have a little more power to drive the DT880/600s while I'm still waiting for the MKIII. They can definitely use more power still, and I'm sure they don't sound their best, but it seems that the topkit improved the power just enough that I can listen to them at reasonable volumes on pretty much all of my songs without taking the amp much if any past 3 o'clock (2 o'clock now for most songs). They sound so good even with the D4, I can't wait to hear them with the MKIII! I've actually been driving the DT880s at 5V mostly from the USB, and unless I go past 3 o'clock on the volume knob, it's almost imperceptibly the same when I switch to 9V. But too much volume on 5V, pretty much anything past 3 o'clock, results in blatant distortion that goes away when switching to 9V.

 I still have to do some more A/Bing with the topkit for both the W3 and DT880s, though. I tried to listen very closely to the same songs before I swapped the opamps, and then listen closely after, and I'm not sure I heard too much of a difference (with the W3s), although like I said it seems that it gained a little bit of power in that I don't have to turn the volume knob up as much with the DT880s. I guess this could be attributed to other factors like burn in of the amp and/or headphones, or something else too though. I also want to try the topkit with the stock buffers and see how that changes things.

 I don't know if, overall, these changes in sound are supposed to be really subtle to the point of barely noticing, or if they are really only noticeable with certain headphones, or if I just haven't trained my ears to hear them yet, but my W3s don't seem to benefit from the amp and opamp changes enough to really tell what's happening "for sure" (meaning ruling out any placebo effect). I'm now kind of curious to pick up a set of headphones or IEMs that will shine better with the D4, and will show off the differences in opamps and stuff, but also be a complement to the W3s and DT880/600s in that I will find a place for them. I was sort of thinking of some RE0s, or maybe some Grado SR125 or SR225s. Any ideas here?


----------



## estreeter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pj_rage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I was sort of thinking of some RE0s, or maybe some Grado SR125 or SR225s. Any ideas here?_

 

As I type this, my D4 is churning through my iTunes collection with a pair of SR60s hooked up, running both in together although I liked the sound of both toys straight from the box. I genuinely believe that an amp will 'open up' with a hundred or so hours on it, but I'm just enjoying the ride for now - endless burn-in debates go nowhere. Important thing is not to expect a 180 deg difference in anything : thats where the debate gets a little silly for mine. 

 Bought the SR60 so that I can sit down and determine how much better the 325is is over the base model - have to say that the little guy is very enjoyable for the money but clearly doesnt have the refinement of its bigger brother. 

 Switching from my K501 to the Grados with the D4 means turning the volume control down considerably - you wont have any trouble driving a pair of Grados with this amp, although a better amp will always do a better job of driving them to their full potential.


----------



## crumpler

I just received my D4 this morning and can finally quell all the talk about not being able to run the D4 as an amplifier *both* on USB as well as on battery!

 In my version, (early feb), once the USB is plugged into the D4, i can either choose to play songs through USB via winamp or if i choose to use it purely as an amp, with the USB cable still attached and no internal battery, connect my iPod via LOD into the Aux/in and use my headphones for listening on the Headphone out of the D4.

 That effectively means i would only need to use battery in the D4 only when 1) i need it as a portable amp for my iPod via LOD away from a USB source or 2) if i wanna use the 9v function when still connected via USB(even though i could very well use the D4 on 5v and not provide any battery power whatsoever)!

 Hope this helps anyone looking for an answer to the above question!


----------



## pj_rage

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *crumpler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just received my D4 this morning and can finally quell all the talk about not being able to run the D4 as an amplifier *both* on USB as well as on battery!

 In my version, (early feb), once the USB is plugged into the D4, i can either choose to play songs through USB via winamp or if i choose to use it purely as an amp, with the USB cable still attached and no internal battery, connect my iPod via LOD into the Aux/in and use my headphones for listening on the Headphone out of the D4.

 That effectively means i would only need to use battery in the D4 only when 1) i need it as a portable amp for my iPod via LOD away from a USB source or 2) if i wanna use the 9v function when still connected via USB(even though i could very well use the D4 on 5v and not provide any battery power whatsoever)!

 Hope this helps anyone looking for an answer to the above question!_

 

This is exactly what I've found with my unit as well.


----------



## jamato8

Thanks Madwolf, I got the caps and resistors needed to repair and modify my D4. I am letting it burn in now. I just love soldering dust. :^) Some of these SMD parts are so little they really are meant for the oven. I had to redo a DACT attenuator once and it was the same thing but I had a nice desk mounted and illuminated magnifier that made the work much easier but now it is in storage so a bit more of a challenge. I will report back later on sound impressions.


----------



## pj_rage

Does anyone know if the recently shipped D4s have the same distortion problem in the DAC when setting the volume on the computer to 100%? Do they need the 2.2k mod?

 Is there a way that I can check my early feb one?


----------



## dongringo

Myself and others here haven't had any distortion issues at all with the D4. It makes me think that there must be other factors involved other than 100% volume.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dongringo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Myself and others here haven't had any distortion issues at all with the D4. It makes me think that there must be other factors involved other than 100% volume._

 

Yes, there are other factors involved. The distortion threshold is determined by the input voltage. Not all source inputs are the same. Many of these distortion issues can be caused by incorrect mastering of the music source. One notable example can be found on some of the Norah Jones albums. 

 Input distortion can also be caused by the use of opamps that have a low input voltage range. This can be checked on in the datasheet specs for the selected device. 

 Distortion can also be caused by setting the source volume too high if using the source headphone output rather than a true line-out. 

 There should not be audible distortion when using a true line-out as the source for your D4 unless the music was incorrectly mastered at the studio.


----------



## pj_rage

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, there are other factors involved. The distortion threshold is determined by the input voltage. Not all source inputs are the same. Many of these distortion issues can be caused by incorrect mastering of the music source. One notable example can be found on some of the Norah Jones albums. 

 Input distortion can also be caused by the use of opamps that have a low input voltage range. This can be checked on in the datasheet specs for the selected device. 

 Distortion can also be caused by setting the source volume too high if using the source headphone output rather than a true line-out. 

 There should not be audible distortion when using a true line-out as the source for your D4 unless the music was incorrectly mastered at the studio._

 

I think it was distortion from the DAC portion of the D4 itself, when using it as a DAC for a computer. Word was that if you set the volume on the computer volume to 100%, it would distort the signal, and you should therefore set it to 80%. Not the master volume slider bar, but the slider in the app you're using. The issue as I understand it is for the internal DAC, not for a line in connection from an external source.


----------



## allthegearnoidea

I am struggling with this issue even with the volume on Itunes set at 80%. I have sent the unit back to the retailer who was very helpful but ultimately could only say that they replicated the problem on another one of their D4's.

 On big choral music or jazz with very closely miked instruments I am still getting quite severe distortion on peaks.

 My source is a macbook pro 2008 vintage.

 I am beginning to think that there is a real problem with the D4 design.

 I have seen the following "solutions" mentioned and I would be really grateful if someone could point me in the right direction for details so that I can have a go at sorting the problem out.

 1. Inserting some attenuators to reduce signal levels.

 2. The "2.2k" solution

 3. The use of a "true line out" from my computer.

 I am not very technical so may need some hand holding.

 I am very frustrated and disappointed so I would be very grateful for any help.

 Thanks in advance.


----------



## HiFlight

Although I have heard some clipping a few times on my D4, I feel certain it is in the mix, as it is repeatable even with reduced volume on the source. I did the 2.2k mod and since heard no clipping, but I can't say for sure whether it is the result of the mod or not. 

 FWIW, I have never heard clipping when listening to streaming music from my computer. 

 I do believe that the design of the D4 is sound, and the DAC simply translates what it is fed, good or bad. I have not discovered any circuit glitches or shortcomings in the last several iBasso amps that have reached production.


----------



## jamato8

I did the change to the gain of the op amp with the resistor but I am not sure I like the sound. It is more etched and while sounding more detailed it may be do to the etched sound but not more musical detail.


----------



## dongringo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Although I have heard some clipping a few times on my D4, I feel certain it is in the mix, as it is repeatable even with reduced volume on the source. I did the 2.2k mod and since heard no clipping, but I can't say for sure whether it is the result of the mod or not. 

 FWIW, I have never heard clipping when listening to streaming music from my computer. 

 I do believe that the design of the D4 is sound, and the DAC simply translates what it is fed, good or bad. I have not discovered any circuit glitches or shortcomings in the last several iBasso amps that have reached production._

 

I too believe the problem to be with recording quality. There is section of one Dream Theater song I listen to a lot (The Count of Tuscany) that has a very slow, atmospheric guitar solo where I get some audible distortion in the treble peaks using the D4 dac. I tried the D10 and it sounded exactly the same. Then I plugged straight into my Turtle Beach soundcard and it still had the distortion. There are a few other instances of distortion that takes place at specific peaks. I tried the same test and the results were the same.


----------



## madwolf

When an amplifier clip harmonics are added to the sound. The frequencies are in multiple of the original, many of which would not be audible to the human ear. It is not easy to know just by listening if the amp is clipping, but if the sound do crack it is very serious. 

 Many people like the sound of clipping actually. Especially if you are into Metal music. The added harmonics gives the sound more body and some air around it. 

 In fact, many guitar amplifier comes with this clipping feature some even modify their amp to clip Add Diode-Clipping Distortion to your Guitar Amp. In the url there is a video where you could hear the effects of clipping. 

 On the D4, clipping happened on the DAC section, Clipping will only occur if you used the USB input, with audio signal from the source at more than about 80% of the max. 

 Using the line in to D4 only uses the Amplifier hence no clipping, it does not matter what the volume setting on the D4.


----------



## kunalraiker

I'am feeling I should stop using alkaline and get some rechargeables,I know most of you mention a few different types but most of them are not readily available down under.
 I came across these
Maha PowerEx 96V230 9.6V 230mAh Rechargeable NiMH Battery

 jamato, hiflight and other masters care to advise


----------



## allthegearnoidea

Thanks so far everyone. I always find it difficult to really isolate problems and worry that my methodology is not sound. However in light of the above comments I would make the following points

 1. The distortion occurs on numerous recordings which would suggest an unlikely plague of bad recordings. Two examples are on Cyrus Chesnuts "You are my sunshine" and Claudio Abbado's recent Stabat Mater.

 2. The distortion is not audible on my main home (admittedly very expensive) main system.

 3. The distortion is not audible using line in from my Ipod via the D4 amp.

 4. It only occurs via the USB input from my Apple and occurs with my macbook pro and strangely to a worse extent with my wife's macbook G4.

 5. It is helped but not eliminated by putting the Itunes volume at 80%.

 6. It happens on a number of different headphones but is worse with my HD650's. I am still considering whether this bit of data illuminates the problem or not.

 My overall conclusion is that the DAC is somehow being overloaded by the laptop and positively that it is not the recording (all files are apple lossless).
 However,the problem is repeatable with other D4's according to my retailer.

 Their suggestion is that I buy a Graham Slee solo and use it as a more powerful amp stage.I am not convinced as I think the problem is the DAC. (To be fair that have offered me a reduced price on the Solo as they are concerned about me being disappointed so I really don't think it is a sales effort!).

 I have already bought your topkit Ron but don't want to introduce it to the situation until I have sorted this problem out.

 I have not discussed this with the manufacturer pending further comments from forum members.

 Overall I still reckon there is a design problem with the DAC stage but would appreciate further comment from more technically minded members.

 Any further thoughts on the problem and/or my methodology would be most welcome. Also any further guidance on the solutions mentioned above would be appreciated.

 Thanks in advance.


----------



## dongringo

Maybe you should just contact ibasso. It can't hurt. It could be a defect in your dac. Let us know what they say.

 Sorry if that's not technically minded enough.


----------



## madwolf

The supply voltage of the AD8616 is insufficient to handle the output of the WM8740. 






 Possible solution is 
 1) Redesign the power supply so that the supply to the Ad8616 is at least 5v or more

 2) Reduce the gain of the AD8616 so that the output is within the supply limit
 (the so called 2.2K resistor mod)

 3) Reduce the signal feeding the WM8740 DAC so that the output is below clipping level. Setting iTune, (Windows media player or VLC) volume to 80% or lower. 

 If you are using line in, you are not affected.


----------



## talleywho

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you are using the amp section of the D4 you can use it in the 5V position and it will draw from the USB for the power. If you have the switch on the back set to 9 volt then it will only (the amp) use the 9 volt battery, it can't use both at the same time. The dac section is powered only by the 5 volt USB and will not work unless connected to the USB getting both the power and digital signal._

 

When you say "*it* can't use both at the same time." you mean the *amp* using 5v and 9v (or 14v combined) at the same time?

 Not "*it* (D4 Mamba) can't use both at the same time." meaning the *amp* using 5v *and the dac* using 5v (both drawing off of the USB) at the same time?

 I can have the D4 connected via USB and run the amp and the dac at the same time, at 5v, correct? And if I have a 9v battery installed (with amp switch set to "5v") the amp and DAC still both operate simultaneously off the 5v USB power supply.

 But if I want an "amp boost" for a song (and I have a 9v installed) all I have to do is set the amp switch to "9v" and BAM! boosted amp operation, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## pj_rage

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *talleywho* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can have the D4 connected via USB and run the amp and the dac at the same time, at 5v, correct?_

 

Yes.

  Quote:


 And if I have a 9v battery installed (with amp switch set to "5v") the amp and DAC still both operate simultaneously off the 5v USB power supply. 
 

Yes.

  Quote:


 But if I want an "amp boost" for a song (and I have a 9v installed) all I have to do is set the amp switch to "9v" and BAM! boosted amp operation, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 

Yes.

 It's really this simple. There is a switch on the back labeled USB and Battery. This controls ONLY the amp, and is completely independent of the DAC. All it does it change where the amp gets it's power supply. If you want the amp running at 5V, switch it to USB and make sure the usb is plugged in. If you want the amp running at 9V for some more juice or portability, install a battery and switch it to 9V. That's what this switch does.

 Now, if you have USB plugged into your computer and no line input connected to the aux in, the D4 will be using the DAC as the source, playing songs from your computer. If you have the USB plugged in (but not playing songs on your computer), AND you have an auxiliary source connected to the aux in, like your ipod, the D4 will use the aux in as the source. I don't want to confuse you, but if you have the USB connected, playing songs from your computer, AND you have something plugged into the aux in, it will actually play both at the same time, mixing the two. Though, the songs from your computer, from the DAC, will be much quieter to the point that they are hard to hear over the aux in input. When you remove the aux in, the songs from the DAC/computer get louder again. I don't think it's intended to be used this way ever, with both feeding it a signal simultaneously, so I wouldn't recommend it, just telling you what happens.

 Again, regardless of using the USB DAC as the source or the aux input as the source, or even both, the switch in the back for USB or Battery will only control which source is providing power to the amp.

 At least, this is how my early February model works.


----------



## crumpler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pj_rage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 At least, this is how my early February model works._

 

x2!


----------



## talleywho

Thanks for the clarification!

 Just ordered one today... anticipa-a-tion !!!
 .


----------



## malalol

Does anyone have any comments on D4's DAC only (line out function?). I have a pair of self-powered monitors and they sounded wonderful today out of my Sansa Clip+, but I had to set volume at 4 pm. I wonder if the DAC out function has a decent output power.


----------



## kunalraiker

It would be definitely nice,infact I'am planning to use it as my desktop DAC.


----------



## MikePio

Hey guys, I am really thinking about using the D4 as my desktop DAC, the only problem is that I have a Macbook Pro, and I heard clipping will occur... I would use the EF-5 as my amp... Do you guys think this is not a big concern, or should I not take the risk here? thanks,


----------



## malalol

I've heard clipping issues are happening only on iTunes and setting the volume down a notch should fix it.


----------



## allthegearnoidea

I am not convinced by the turning down Itunes suggestion. It certainly helps, but on music with a very broad dynamic range (a good example would be large scale choral work) if the Itunes volume is set at 75% and the D4 is set at an appropriate volume for the quieter passages distortion/clipping is still clearly audible on the louder passages.

 I am very impressed by Madwolf's suggestions and am building up to the 2.2k resistor mod.

 However, my take is that the Ibasso D4 has got a design fault and I would not recommend that you buy one for use with a Macbook pro. 

 I am going to email Ibasso with this issue to see what their take on it is.

 I will keep you all posted.

 In the meantime I would keep your wallet closed for the time being.


----------



## pj_rage

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *allthegearnoidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am not convinced by the turning down Itunes suggestion. It certainly helps, but on music with a very broad dynamic range (a good example would be large scale choral work) if the Itunes volume is set at 75% and the D4 is set at an appropriate volume for the quieter passages distortion/clipping is still clearly audible on the louder passages.

 I am very impressed by Madwolf's suggestions and am building up to the 2.2k resistor mod.

 However, my take is that the Ibasso D4 has got a design fault and I would not recommend that you buy one for use with a Macbook pro. 

 I am going to email Ibasso with this issue to see what their take on it is.

 I will keep you all posted.

 In the meantime I would keep your wallet closed for the time being._

 

What volume on the D4 are you hearing the distortion at and is it with battery or with USB? Also, what headphones/impedance are you driving?

 Like any amp, it can only do so much. If you turn down itunes too much, you have to turn up the D4 more, especially with 5V, it's definitely going to distort (and that has nothing to do with the DAC). If the volume on the D4 is less than 1 o'clock, though, you may have a different issue.

 Based on the details from madwolf, if you are getting distortion with itunes set at 75%, the 2.2k mod isn't going to help. All the 2.2k mod does is make the "new" 100% in itunes act more like 75 or 80% does currently.


----------



## crumpler

Just installed HiFlight's D4 topkit today and i realized a significant improvement in sound. The D4's much clearer and the soundstage has definitely widen by a noticeable margin! 

 I've been doing my fair share of "homework" by extensively using the D4 to get used to its "stock" sound so that i can really tell if there is a difference with the upgraded op-amp installed and am pleased to report, indeed there is! And a significant improvement at that!

 I understand that replacing the stock buffers with the dummy buffers would yield a better battery life in exchange for some decrease in bass and power? And since i'm gonna be using the D4 primarily as a DAC, i've decided to leave the stock buffers where they were! (Please correct me if i'm mistaken)

 All in all, a worthy upgrade for all D4 users! I've yet to listen to any of the RSA amplifiers but according to HPA, if the D4 with upgraded op-amp comes close to the sound of the P-51, i'll definitely be looking into getting an RSA amp in the near future since the upgraded D4 sounds so clear and wonderful!

 Thanks to everyone for their invaluable advice through this thread!

 Cheers!


----------



## pj_rage

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *crumpler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just installed HiFlight's D4 topkit today and i realized a significant improvement in sound. The D4's much clearer and the soundstage has definitely widen by a noticeable margin! 

 I've been doing my fair share of "homework" by extensively using the D4 to get used to its "stock" sound so that i can really tell if there is a difference with the upgraded op-amp installed and am pleased to report, indeed there is! And a significant improvement at that!

 I understand that replacing the stock buffers with the dummy buffers would yield a better battery life in exchange for some decrease in bass and power? And since i'm gonna be using the D4 primarily as a DAC, i've decided to leave the stock buffers where they were! (Please correct me if i'm mistaken)

 All in all, a worthy upgrade for all D4 users! I've yet to listen to any of the RSA amplifiers but according to HPA, if the D4 with upgraded op-amp comes close to the sound of the P-51, i'll definitely be looking into getting an RSA amp in the near future since the upgraded D4 sounds so clear and wonderful!

 Thanks to everyone for their invaluable advice through this thread!

 Cheers!_

 

I too noticed an improvement with the topkit. A wider soundstage for sure. When I removed the stock buffers, I found that it further widened the soundstage and especially increased clarity enough that I'm sticking with the dummies. The dummy buffers also increased the amount of volume I could get out of the unit before distortion. It essentially made it so that 5V with dummy buffers is roughly equal to 9V with stock buffers, in terms of where the distortion starts (from having the volume too high). This way I can run at 5V most of the time without much difference from 9V. With the dummy buffers, distortion at 5V isn't perceptible to me until past around 3:30 on the volume knob, and with 9V, the distortion doesn't start until just about maximum volume.

 So for me personally, the dummy buffers increasing battery life is just icing on the cake. At least with the DT880/600s, which are not the best specimen for this unit due to their impedance, but are the only headphones I have to try besides the W3s (which didn't show nearly as noticeable of a difference).


----------



## Metalspree

I am confused in choosing Amp/DAC.I have a laptop and a creative X-fi USB sound card .I have a Philips SHP9000 which is been lying unused from the day i got ( purchased it in India for a steal deal) .I tried using it with the sound card but feel that the sound card is not doing justice so looking for an Amp/DAC.I want it to be portable so that i can use it with my Cowon D2 as well.I have RE1 which i pair with cMoy as of now but i am not liking the sound signature that much .

 I tired pairing the sound card -->cMoy-->RE 1 it sounds brilliant.I want same kind of sound on the GO and same out of the SHP 9000.Spoke to Indian Head-fier and cornered to get the D4 Mamba as it has DAC and AMP .I am confused here again because the D4 can last only upto a 9hours usage on a 9V battery,purchasing a 9V every time is going to be expensive here in New Zealand and looking at the images i feel its big to carry around,so i thought of the below setup.

 Get a uDAC and a T3 or T4 .I wanna know which is a better setup and which sounds good enough( I am a bass head) .I might upgrade to the Triple Fi's in some time and get a decent headphone as well.I will be using the headphones with the laptop only and not on the GO.

 Can some one post images of comparing it with any player like the cowon or ipod .I wanna make a good investment and my total budget is limited to $250 USD (Including shipping to NZ,might stretch $10 or 20 MAX ).

 Please help me out in choosing the right product .


----------



## brendon

You can use a rechargeable 9V battery ! I used two for my old Corda Porta III. Get 2 batteries so that you never run out of juice. If you use a trickle charger it will take a good 15 - 17 hours to charge but they wont damage your batteries. 

 The D4 is the best for you. Don't compromise and get a T3/T4 as they dont have a DAC. Get this and sell off your Creative X-Fi.


----------



## Metalspree

Thanks Saar.One last Q how much does the D4 Mamba weigh with the battery in it.How big is it when compared to the cMoy( JDS Labs v2)??

 Is it easy to change the amps coz i am planning to get the rollalbe amps also had a word with iBasso they said the price is $25USD.i just want the investment to be rock solid for the next 3 years atleast.

 After reading so many reviews about the D4 mamba my hands are itching to get it but my wallet is crying


----------



## brendon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Metalspree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks Saar.One last Q how much does the D4 Mamba weigh with the battery in it.How big is it when compared to the cMoy( JDS Labs v2)??_

 

I have no idea since I have used neither amp !

 From the specs the Ibasso weighs 130g. Add another 30g or so for a 9V battery and the amp will weigh 160g more or less. 

 Your Cowon D2+ weighs about 91 gms. So its close to double the weight of the D2.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Metalspree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is it easy to change the amps coz i am planning to get the rollalbe amps also had a word with iBasso they said the price is $25USD.i just want the investment to be rock solid for the next 3 years atleast._

 

Yes it is easy as there is no soldering involved. You just push the OPAMP into the socket and you are good to go ! However you might require a bridge to insert the OPAMP into before pushing it into the socket. Then also there is no soldering involved.

 There is no such thing as a rock sold investment. That said its a very good amp and will give any amp twice the cost a run for its money. So I dont forsee you getting bored of it quickly.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Metalspree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After reading so many reviews about the D4 mamba my hands are itching to get it *but my wallet is crying*



_

 

Welcome to head-fi !!!


----------



## arctic_storm

Notebook (battery powered) + stock opamp =>no hiss
 PC (USB powered -> bad signal quality) + stock opamp =>heavy hiss
 PC + 9 V battery powered + stock opamp => no hiss
 PC (USB powered) + Audio-GD Earth => no hiss


 Strange imo, but I'm happy at the moment with the Earth opamp in my D4. Does the choice of opamp has that much affect to the hissing level?


----------



## shigzeo

Arctic - you might have a ground loop engaged. With my MacBook Pro, I get very little hiss either battery powered (amp or DAC) or via USB even when fed by the mains. However, if I have the amp in certain positions, it will pick up ground loop and hum - and that is horrid. 

 Saying that, I currently have the TopKit installed - without it, there is heavy hiss in all situations with my iems.


----------



## Metalspree

I have gone through the entire thread and have made up mind to get the D4 Mamba 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.I have final questions regarding the opamps.

 1)What are topkit opamps?
 2) Is it worth to get the op amps from ibasso site ??,there is a set in the accessories section of iBasso site.

 Cheers...


----------



## Metalspree

Finally ordered the D4 Mamba just cant wait to get it to my hands wish i had the money to fly to Hong kong and pick it up 

 Thanks to all the head-fiers you reviews and impressions helped me choose the one of the best amps till date.


----------



## AhSeng

I just got one for my laptop. Sound Crystal clear even without Burn in! Burning in in progress. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a happy user of D4.


----------



## AVU

Just got one for my macbookpro. Very, very happy with it so far. Beautiful, clear, precise sound, excellent bass, good timbre - the cellos on one of Mozart's string quartets had such resonance after the notes were played! Loving it. Recognized by the computer immediately without doing anything - fantastic. I went ahead and got HiFlight's 'topkit', so hopefully will be making it even better! Will report back.


----------



## Metalspree

Got my D4 Mamba .Oh boy oh boy its tiny and sounds amazing right out of the box,it pairs perfectly with the Re1 .Its a VFM product .Deep bass,mods are sounding great .Thanks to headfiers


----------



## shigzeo

Its mods are a great way to change certain signatures. I still have the topkit installed and love it. 

 Is anyone else having ground hum issues? If I hold the amp, there are none, but when connected via USB, I've been getting some baddies lately.


----------



## trentino

My D4 is on it's way to the land of the vikings! At least I hope it is - no word from iBasso since I ordered it yesterday afternoon :/


----------



## playingwithfire

Just got my D4 today, this being my first real amp(E5 not really counting). I was wondering what the gain switch does and what setting I should have it on?

 Also, does this require burn in? The bass is a bit loose out of the box with my Westone 3...


----------



## malalol

My D4 finally arrived after exactly 3 weeks! This is very good amp to pair with my HD595, sounds good right out of the box, and hopefully will get better after some burn-in.

 However I can't set ASIO4ALL to work with it. I get an error message on foobar start up regarding the number of channels or something, and the DAC shows up on the ASIO software list but it's unavailable (it has a red cross on the DAC icon). Help?! =(


----------



## backtofront001

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *malalol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My D4 finally arrived after exactly 3 weeks! This is very good amp to pair with my HD595, sounds good right out of the box, and hopefully will get better after some burn-in.

 However I can't set ASIO4ALL to work with it. I get an error message on foobar start up regarding the number of channels or something, and the DAC shows up on the ASIO software list but it's unavailable (it has a red cross on the DAC icon). Help?! =(_

 

Go to foobar preferences and go to ASIO and there I think u have to assign a left and right channel. I dont exactly remember how it goes but its pretty intuitive


----------



## trentino

Oh my god, 3 weeks? Where do you live, mars? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *malalol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My D4 finally arrived after exactly 3 weeks! This is very good amp to pair with my HD595, sounds good right out of the box, and hopefully will get better after some burn-in.

 However I can't set ASIO4ALL to work with it. I get an error message on foobar start up regarding the number of channels or something, and the DAC shows up on the ASIO software list but it's unavailable (it has a red cross on the DAC icon). Help?! =(_


----------



## malalol

Now I got it, had to disable SW Synth Wave input from Windows speaker panel, also disable/enable the ASIO on foobar preferences.

 It's wonderful now! The amp is VERY tiny, but it makes a whole lot difference, not the night and day difference I was expecting, but it makes every describable sound element better (treble, extension, bass, separation, transient, etc.), so it's an all-round SQ improvement device!

 And it's straight out of the box! I've heard even the DAC needs 24-48h to open a bit and settle down, so this is really a winner. Plus I want to order the HiFlight topkit when my bank account recovers

 And I don't live in Mars, I live in Brazil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 D4 took a whole week to fly, and later I found a detailed tracked in Chinese (Google translator is your best friend in situations like this) and saw my D4 went to London before coming to Brazil, well...


----------



## playingwithfire

me thinking that the high gain setting is more transparent is purely psychological right?


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *playingwithfire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_me thinking that the high gain setting is more transparent is purely psychological right?_

 

Only you can say. Time with it will be the best thing and if it is the most transparent in high gain I am sure that with further listening you will know.


----------



## pj_rage

I don't know what it is, but the more I listen with the D4, the more I can hear and appreciate the difference vs not using it (with my iphone 3g and Westone 3s, via a pure copper and silver/gold alloy dock). At first I couldn't hear much of a difference, to be honest. It seemed that the bass was a little tighter, but it was so close I couldn't really tell for sure when A/Bing. It's my first amp, and I'm really just getting into head-fi equipment in general, so some of it may just have been inexperience.

 Even still, since I got it, I've used the D4 exclusively, just because, and now after a couple weeks, when going back, I can really tell the difference, for sure. Especially in the openness, for lack of a better word (is this transparency?), and in the size of soundstage (much wider with D4). On the iphone headphone out, it still sounds good, but the sound is a little more congested (by congested I mean the opposite of openness) and the soundstage is noticeably smaller. The sound is just not as airy or detailed and frankly not as enjoyable after coming from the D4 with topkit.

 I don't know if burn in literally changed the sound enough that I would have noticed more even initially, or if just listening for a while has shown me the nuances, and it's just easier to notice the differences that make the sound slightly worse, vs noticing the differences that make the sound slightly better.

 I don't know which... all I know is that I'm loving the sound with the D4, and it's only getting better with time.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

It's surprising how close the D4 with OPA1611A class-A biased opamps can come to the $375 P-51, $399 DACport, or $449 Nuforce HDP with all my universal and custom IEM, and even some full size phones. The DACport and HDP are slightly better, but not 2x better based on price.


----------



## trentino

Seems iBasso shipped my D4 with DHL, and not EMS like when I ordered the T3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Getting ready for some long waiting time here. With EMS I had the T3 delivered in 3 days. And also I'm a bit disappointed that it took iBasso 48 hrs from my order to actual shipment. Wellwell, hopefully it's because they are busy making awesome new amps


----------



## trentino

My D4 is now in Leipzig, Germany. My guess is the amp will have visited more countries than me when it arrives here


----------



## gamer-33

MY D4 IS BROKE. AFTER 57 DAYS AND LESS THEN 100 HOURS I SENT IT BACK TO iBasso FOR REPAIR bad capacitor ITS BURNT I HEARD A POP THEN SEEN A FLASH THE AMP WAS ON AND AT 2:00 THIS REALY SUCKS IT COST $26.00+ INSURANCE WITH USPS TO SEND BACK. AFTER ALL OF THIS I CAN SAY I DID LOVE MY D4. I AM JUST MAD IT BROKE SO QUICK


----------



## jamato8

I can't see the thumbnails very good. Sorry it broke. It can happen with anything, as we know.

 I just got a Leica lens for my Leica camera. They produce the finest lenses in the world and the best built. I have to send it in as the focus is off. Frustrating but stuff happens.


----------



## malalol

Well my D4 is running both line out and headphone amp out perfectly, at the same time, feed by USB. I can feed my monitors with crystal clear sound AND let my headphones burning in. 

 The best thing is that if the amp is turned off the line out function still works and the headphones are dead silent. So no need to change cables! I and don't see any resolution loss on the amp out with the line out connected, it's damn wonderful!


----------



## Vitor Teixeira

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gamer-33* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_MY D4 IS BROKE. AFTER 57 DAYS AND LESS THEN 100 HOURS I SENT IT BACK TO iBasso FOR REPAIR bad capacitor ITS BURNT I HEARD A POP THEN SEEN A FLASH THE AMP WAS ON AND AT 2:00 THIS REALY SUCKS IT COST $26.00+ INSURANCE WITH USPS TO SEND BACK. AFTER ALL OF THIS I CAN SAY I DID LOVE MY D4. I AM JUST MAD IT BROKE SO QUICK
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I know it sucks, but..you will get the refund for your shiping costs.
 And also you'll have a new D4!
 See the positive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (i also sent my D4 to them and got the new one very very quickly)
 iBasso support really works


----------



## gamer-33

hi Vitor Teixeira thanks it helps to know that all will be good


----------



## AVU

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just got a Leica lens for my Leica camera. They produce the finest lenses in the world and the best built. I have to send it in as the focus is off. Frustrating but stuff happens._

 

Yeah, and Jamato's lens cost like - what - four times a D4?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I wouldn't sweat it - it's not what happens, it's how the company treats you after it happens that counts. My sense is the iBasso is good in this respect.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AVU* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, and Jamato's lens cost like - what - four times a D4?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I wouldn't sweat it - it's not what happens, it's how the company treats you after it happens that counts. My sense is the iBasso is good in this respect._

 

35mm Summicron ASPH, more like 8 times or more but who is counting. :^)


----------



## malalol

Well I'm having a bit of trouble with my USB output... it lags pretty bad sometimes and it makes my wireless mouse and keyboard unresponsive. If I unhook the USB cable from D4 the problem vanishes away.


----------



## playingwithfire

Just curious, does D4 used as a Dac/Amp shrink the soundstage and suppress the highs for anybody else? Just had the crazy idea to compare the aux out with the headphone out and discovered that with the same volume(adjusted to vocal, by Michael Jackson if you are curious) the aux out seems much more spacious(more spacious than I've ever heard the UM3X!) and harsher on the high end. Just trying to make sure I'm not crazy.

 edit: not at all saying that the aux out is overall better, the headphone out manage bass much better and has a livelier mids as well as not being harsh at all.


----------



## g5tar

----


----------



## trentino

I'm so busy enjoying the D4's dac/amp-combo with HD650's I don't have time to surf head fi. Feels good to actually enjoy the gear for a change, head fi usually makes me chase new gear more than enjoying what I have


----------



## shigzeo

I've had very good service from iBasso, even on a product they don't officially support: the FiQuest. My case was stripped and they replaced the case for me without telling me they would - it was a surprise, and a damn good one too! I was checking how much it would cost and it arrived with my nice new P3+ (favourite so far).


----------



## gugguson

Sorry for silly question: where can I get the parts for D4 to roll by opamps? Is it plug-and-play or do I need soldering iron and deep knowledge to do it? I'm ready to order D4 and I was thinking if I can order somewhere ready rolled amp?

 Johann

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *supern0va* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_finally rolled by opamps! now my d4 sounds much warmer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 here's a pic:





 thanks to madwolf for his advice, svenmz8 from jaben forums for more advice and help in soldering, and qusp for his detailed pic in d10 thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my d4 works slightly differently from larry (headphoneaddict)'s in terms of the connection:

 With USB power from my Macbook, i can use:
 1. "AUX">>IEMs to bypass the amp, using only the DAC
 2. "headphone">>IEMs to use both DAC and AMP
 3. "AUX">>LOD>>IPOD and "headphone">>IEM, i can play from the macbook (much softer), or play from my ipod, or both!

 All these without a battery!_


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trentino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm so busy enjoying the D4's dac/amp-combo with HD650's I don't have time to surf head fi. Feels good to actually enjoy the gear for a change, head fi usually makes me chase new gear more than enjoying what I have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That sound amazing,the D4 ,the HD 650 don't they need more juice then the D4 could provide.


----------



## dongringo

The D4 is good for 300ohm. As far as my DT880/600ohm is concerned though, forget about it.


----------



## TheWuss

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dongringo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The D4 is good for 300ohm. As far as my DT880/600ohm is concerned though, forget about it._

 

yeah, i sort of agree with that. i'd say 250 or 300 ohms is pushing it a bit, though. of course, it depends on the sensitivity as well.

 i've heard the 250ohm dt880 through the D4, and it wasn't half bad... 

 the 600 ohm dt990, however, sounded like an alarm clock radio.


----------



## stevier5000

Does anyone have a few extra 2.2k resistors? I'll pay for the stamp, just don't want to buy 200 of them for $10. (TIA)

 I thought I noticed a bit of clipping on a few songs, and turned down itunes - that seemed to get rid of it but would rather have full resolution on the dac.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *madwolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Initial Solution, quick remedy, (Have not spend much time thinking of the best solution). I decided the quickest solution to the problem is to reduce the gain of the AD8616. It original gain of the AD8616 is 2, by adding a resistor from the output of the 8616 to the negative input we could adjust the gain. 
 The original resistor across is 2.2K ohm. 






 The Gain resistors are located on the top side of the board, and to solder on that you need to remove the Big Nichicon HZ cap (On my case it is Rubycon ZL) to troublesome, to fix this way. 

 So instead of changing the resistor, I found a compensation capacitor beside the AD8616 which is connected in parallel to the feedback resistor. By adding a 2.2K ohm across this I reduce the gain to about 1.5. From the Picture the 2.2K resistor is sitting on top of the capacitor. label C26 and C28. 

 You could also solder the resistor directly on PIN 6,7 and PIN 1,2 on the AD8616. (If I do that I would be tempted to change the AD8616! ) 

 I so happened to have a 2.2K 1% SMD 0805 resistor at home. How lucky. 
 So after adding the resistor I test it again and the Clipping would not occur. 
 Now I could feed signal at 100% resolution to the D4 instead of just 80%

 It should be placebo, on initial testing I could hear more details from the DAC now. Sweet. Well in theory it is 100% now instead of 80%, so might not be placebo. 



 The power is definitely stronger on the dark side._


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevier5000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone have a few extra 2.2k resistors? I'll pay for the stamp, just don't want to buy 200 of them for $10. (TIA)

 I thought I noticed a bit of clipping on a few songs, and turned down itunes - that seemed to get rid of it but would rather have full resolution on the dac._

 

If you would PM me with your address, I will send you a few. 
 Ron


----------



## gamer-33

iBasso just got my d4 back for repair they will send it back to me in two or three days i can say i do mis my d4.A great amp and good service. way to go iBasso. now iam a true believer you rock


----------



## gamer-33

iBasso sent my tracking number today they got some dam good service. its on its way home.iBasso is at the top of there game


----------



## gugguson

I ordered my iBasso D4 on 13. and received it today (to Iceland). I'm a little bit sceptic of the concept of burn-in but I decided to let it play for 48 hours before trying it on with my HD-650.


----------



## spidipidi

I just ordered my first hp amp ever, the D4, and I'm stoked! Gonna use with my macbook pro and dt770/80. Have always been listening to 128kbs and 160kbs mp3's and I'm now reripping my music library to flac's and mp3 v0's (to find what suits me). Not sure what kind of "sound" experience lays ahead of me. Pretty excited


----------



## stevier5000

I found a good test to demonstrate the clipping on the ibasso d4 DAC section - play Radiohead, In Rainbows, 15 Step, right about 2:30 - 2:36, there's a quick kick drum section. When i have the itunes volume turned up to 100%, there's definite clipping/artifacts. If I turn it down to ~70%, and turn the volume control on the ibasso up, voila, no clipping. 

 Anybody else have this song and amp, care to test? I'm planning on soldering on the two 2.2k resistors tonight, will re-listen and update.


----------



## stevier5000

I did the fix and I no longer hear clipping, haven't had too much time to evaluate but I like what I hear. This was my first experience soldering SMD's, it was pretty easy - at least after watching a couple how-to videos on youtube. I did spend a good bit of time practicing on some old computer hardware though.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevier5000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I found a good test to demonstrate the clipping on the ibasso d4 DAC section - play Radiohead, In Rainbows, 15 Step, right about 2:30 - 2:36, there's a quick kick drum section. When i have the itunes volume turned up to 100%, there's definite clipping/artifacts. If I turn it down to ~70%, and turn the volume control on the ibasso up, voila, no clipping. 

 Anybody else have this song and amp, care to test? I'm planning on soldering on the two 2.2k resistors tonight, will re-listen and update._


----------



## shigzeo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheWuss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yeah, i sort of agree with that. i'd say 250 or 300 ohms is pushing it a bit, though. of course, it depends on the sensitivity as well.

 i've heard the 250ohm dt880 through the D4, and it wasn't half bad... 

 the 600 ohm dt990, however, sounded like an alarm clock radio. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I think we all have different thresholds for pain/pleasure. The DT880 600Ω sound great with the D4 for me. There are some older songs which are a bit too quiet, but they sound amazing still. If it sounds like an alarm clock radio, something must be wrong with the connection as the sound is as good as anything I've heard at that volume, if flat and neutral in comparison to some hot/warm tube and mains amps I've used with them.


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think we all have different thresholds for pain/pleasure. The DT880 600Ω sound great with the D4 for me. There are some older songs which are a bit too quiet, but they sound amazing still. If it sounds like an alarm clock radio, something must be wrong with the connection as the sound is as good as anything I've heard at that volume, if flat and neutral in comparison to some hot/warm tube and mains amps I've used with them._

 

I would want to know about what you feel about its DAC only section, what does it compare to.


----------



## shigzeo

As much as the amp is good, I think the DAC is its most proficient part. As has been said in this thread, its DAC is amazing; it is dual, meaning a few modifications and it could be balanced, has great chips and very low noise in the DAC circuit. The headphone output isn't perfect for highly sensitive balanced armature earphones, but it is very good.


----------



## dongringo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As much as the amp is good, I think the DAC is its most proficient part. As has been said in this thread, its DAC is amazing; it is dual, meaning a few modifications and it could be balanced, has great chips and very low noise in the DAC circuit. The headphone output isn't perfect for highly sensitive balanced armature earphones, but it is very good._

 

I noticed that too about the D4 amp not pairing particularly well with the GR8 which are moving armature. The T3 amp pairs much better imo. The D4 dac on the other hand is quite good, better than the D10 imo.


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dongringo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I noticed that too about the D4 amp not pairing particularly well with the GR8 which are moving armature. The T3 amp pairs much better imo. The D4 dac on the other hand is quite good, better than the D10 imo._

 

I know it is better then the D10, would it compare to others as the V DAC and the DAC Magic,the reason I'am asking is because I would be using it with aaudio gd c-2 amp for about a year or so.


----------



## dongringo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kunalraiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know it is better then the D10, would it compare to others as the V DAC and the DAC Magic,the reason I'am asking is because I would be using it with aaudio gd c-2 amp for about a year or so._

 

Well, I can tell you that it doesn't compare with the V-Dac. That's why I'm buying the used one from LeTiger you were apparently interested in. My brother bought a V-Dac a couple weeks ago and I tested it against the D4 and the V-Dac was better to my ears in almost every way...bass, soundstage, transparency, imaging, etc. The D4 is a heck of a good portable though.


----------



## kunalraiker

I presume since I need something intermediate for now, I don't want to buy the V dac as I would prefer getting a decent DAC in about a year as the audio gd d-19, would the D4 suffice until then.


----------



## dongringo

In that case you might as well use the D4 until you get the Dac-19. It's more than sufficient, not a bad dac at all. I decided to get the V-Dac because I really like the sound of it with tube amps and think I'll be happy with it for a long time. But I've learned here on head-fi to never say never.


----------



## kunalraiker

I know, the upgrade-there never was


----------



## shigzeo

I wouldn't say compare necessarily. It is one of the best DAC implementations I've heard in any portable amp/DAC combo. In other words, I'd be silly to say it is better or worse other options. I wish however, that it had more DAC options as USB is really limiting. It is certainly in PICO territory if that is what you want to know, but I was equally impressed with another dual DAC which is under production, but it has no amp section.


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wouldn't say compare necessarily. It is one of the best DAC implementations I've heard in any portable amp/DAC combo. In other words, I'd be silly to say it is better or worse other options. I wish however, that it had more DAC options as USB is really limiting. It is certainly in PICO territory if that is what you want to know, but I was equally impressed with another dual DAC which is under production, but it has no amp section._

 

its nice to know the PICO DAC is somewhere near 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 could the D4 DAC be used for sometime with a top tier desktop amp as the New C-2


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wouldn't say compare necessarily. It is one of the best DAC implementations I've heard in any portable amp/DAC combo. In other words, I'd be silly to say it is better or worse other options. I wish however, that it had more DAC options as USB is really limiting. It is certainly in PICO territory if that is what you want to know, but I was equally impressed with another dual DAC which is under production, but it has no amp section._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kunalraiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_its nice to know the PICO DAC is somewhere near 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 could the D4 DAC be used for sometime with a top tier desktop amp as the New C-2_

 

I agree the D4 and Pico DAC are somewhat close in presentation and performance, and very good considering they are portable to boot! And yes, it can be a good match for $700-$1200 amps. My Digital Link III and Apogee mini-DAC were a nice step up, but at a considerably higher cost. Those are not out of place driving my ZDT or WES, although the PS Audio Perfectwave DAC was another nice step up from there. It never ends...


----------



## AVU

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevier5000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I did the fix and I no longer hear clipping, haven't had too much time to evaluate but I like what I hear. This was my first experience soldering SMD's, it was pretty easy - at least after watching a couple how-to videos on youtube. I did spend a good bit of time practicing on some old computer hardware though._

 

I've found that a simple (though perhaps highly erroneous - you guys tell me) test is the simple 25 htz wave file online at 

http://burninwave.com/download/freq25.wav

 It's very easy to examine low bass responce - for instance, when I use the USB power to run by Sennheiser 580s, the bass response is weak and turns to mush as the volume goes past 7. When I use battery power, the volume can go slightly past eight before turning to mush, and the bass between 7 and 8 becomes much stronger and clearer. It's probably the easiest and most obvious way I've found yet of seeing the effect of power on the sound.


----------



## stevier5000

I was speaking about clipping on the DAC section, which madwolf found is due to a possible design defect. Wasn't talking about the difference between the battery and usb power (though I definitely hear a difference between the two, even with my low impedance denon d2000's).

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AVU* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've found that a simple (though perhaps highly erroneous - you guys tell me) test is the simple 25 htz wave file online at 

http://burninwave.com/download/freq25.wav

 It's very easy to examine low bass responce - for instance, when I use the USB power to run by Sennheiser 580s, the bass response is weak and turns to mush as the volume goes past 7. When I use battery power, the volume can go slightly past eight before turning to mush, and the bass between 7 and 8 becomes much stronger and clearer. It's probably the easiest and most obvious way I've found yet of seeing the effect of power on the sound._


----------



## Townyj

does this little fella pair up well with IE8's..?? Since im selling most of my gear off i want to have a small setup to use


----------



## HONEYBOY

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Townyj* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_does this little fella pair up well with IE8's..?? Since im selling most of my gear off i want to have a small setup to use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

An Op amp rolled D10 is a better match for the IE8. The superficial differences/improvements were quite subtle to my ears though.


----------



## gamer-33

i need help with headphones i have Koss Porta Pro they sound good to me but i tryed Shure SRH-840 they sound good but not that much better. i sold them. now looking agin my price cap is $160 shipped they got to pair well with the D4/Clip+


----------



## Mike43110

Anyone know how to contact iBasso about the clipping issues?
 It is kinda annoying as 200$ is quite alot for me!
 Note: Not good with a soldering iron and anyway have noeasy way of getting hold of the appropriate resistor


----------



## Bovice

How does this compare w/ the d3 python?


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mike43110* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone know how to contact iBasso about the clipping issues?
 It is kinda annoying as 200$ is quite alot for me!
 Note: Not good with a soldering iron and anyway have noeasy way of getting hold of the appropriate resistor_

 

Unless you listen to your music at very loud levels with inefficient phones, this is a non-issue.


----------



## koonhua90

How well does the D4 pair with IE8?


----------



## dwnlder

Wanted to buy me a D4 this week after reading good reviews , but it seems iBasso is sold out. ;(

 Is there any good alternative idac+amp in the price range of the D4? Will be getting re0s soon, so don't want to use my mac pro/laptop sound anymore


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dwnlder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wanted to buy me a D4 this week after reading good reviews , but it seems iBasso is sold out. ;(

 Is there any good alternative idac+amp in the price range of the D4? Will be getting re0s soon, so don't want to use my mac pro/laptop sound anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Why can't you wait?


----------



## jamato8

iBasso is waiting for some special caps that they use in the amp. It is a fine amp and worth the wait. I don't know of anything else in the price range that can equal it. With a dual dac USB input section and a very fine amp section and good parts, and the ability to change out op amps, it is very flexible but I can understand that you would like to get something now.


----------



## dongringo

I've seen a few come and go in the FS forum lately.


----------



## ThEvil0nE

Correct me if I'm wrong... when usb is used to power the unit, it only is running at 5V correct?
 There is now a 4V headroom trade-off for convenience...


----------



## dwnlder

thanks for the replies. so it seems i will have to wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 hope that not for long...


----------



## TheShaman

Is there any european fellow who has ordered directly from iBasso around?
 I was wondering if they ship via USPS and if there had been any customs issues.


----------



## Vitor Teixeira

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheShaman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is there any european fellow who has ordered directly from iBasso around?
 I was wondering if they ship via USPS and if there had been any customs issues._

 


 Hi, i haven't payed anything to customs.
 If i well remember the shipping came from HK by DHL.


----------



## TheShaman

Cheers!
 Let's hope they're back in stock soon.


----------



## dwnlder

Eh, does anyone know, when the D4 will be back in stock? I do not know if I can wait much longer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It did take me quite a while to settle on the D4, but I found myself today looking for (way more expensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) alternatives...


----------



## stainless824

Hey lucky me, just snagged a mint condition d4 with hiflight topkit for 250AUD. Was going to get brand new from ibasso but they sold out so searched FS section and got a great deal. YAY


----------



## Get_Zwole

Im looking to buy maybe a set of full sized cans. Which ones will sound good with the D4? Budget will be 250 or so when i pull the trigger. I dont wanna have to buy another amp right now so id like something that can be driven pretty well with the d4. Sorry for the vague question but ive done some research and just don tknow which ones might not be pushed quite good enough with it.


----------



## heynice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dwnlder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Eh, does anyone know, when the D4 will be back in stock? I do not know if I can wait much longer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It did take me quite a while to settle on the D4, but I found myself today looking for (way more expensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) alternatives..._

 

 me neither 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 trying to find an alternative amp for that price, was looking at emmeline ones but they are like 2X as much


----------



## trentino

I've ordered both the T3 and the D4. T3 came with EMS (regular post office) and D4 came with DHL. No customs issues with any of them. I made iBasso write a lower value on both packages.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheShaman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is there any european fellow who has ordered directly from iBasso around?
 I was wondering if they ship via USPS and if there had been any customs issues._


----------



## pj_rage

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Get_Zwole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Im looking to buy maybe a set of full sized cans. Which ones will sound good with the D4? Budget will be 250 or so when i pull the trigger. I dont wanna have to buy another amp right now so id like something that can be driven pretty well with the d4. Sorry for the vague question but ive done some research and just don tknow which ones might not be pushed quite good enough with it._

 

Open or closed? What types of music do you listen to? Are you a bass head?


----------



## Get_Zwole

double post


----------



## Get_Zwole

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pj_rage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Open or closed? What types of music do you listen to? Are you a bass head?_

 

Naww no basshead at all just quick fast accurate bass makes me happy, my headphone of choice right now is the Mage by UM and they are far from bass heavy. Open or closed doesnt matter too much either. I guess i would prefer closed just for the fact i could take them to work if i wanted and it wouldnt be loud for anyone. Types of music pretty much everything, from metal, to trance, country, even some classical.


----------



## playingwithfire

So what would people say is the most demanding headphone that the D4 can drive with usb power well?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

playingwithfire said:


> So what would people say is the most demanding headphone that the D4 can drive with usb power well?





 D4 will drive most Grados, Denon and Ultrasone well on 5v USB power, and seems a little lacking with HD600/800 but it's very useable, but struggles dearly on 5v with HE-5, 600 ohm AKG K240M or K1000. 9v ups the ante with hard to drive phones, but K1000 still don't like it.


----------



## playingwithfire

Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> D4 will drive most Grados, Denon and Ultrasone well on 5v USB power, and seems a little lacking with HD600/800 but it's very useable, but struggles dearly on 5v with HE-5, 600 ohm AKG K240M or K1000. 9v ups the ante with hard to drive phones, but K1000 still don't like it.


 

 What about the 650? Is it about the same with 600? I'm still debating which of the 2 to get but I guess I'll just have to read up on both.


----------



## Get_Zwole

what about the akg k701? Im kicking it between those and the shure 840's


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





playingwithfire said:


> What about the 650? Is it about the same with 600? I'm still debating which of the 2 to get but I guess I'll just have to read up on both.


 

 If I knew with the HD650 I would have mentioned it, but I don't have a pair.  I think the HD650 need more powerful amps than 600/650, and with what amps I had at the time the HD650 did not sound better than the 600.


----------



## techenvy

does anyone know when the new d10 is coming out?  an i wonder how it will compare to the topaz?


----------



## playingwithfire

Ok one more question, can the usb be used to for power when you are trying to amp some source other than your computer?


----------



## AVU

Curious to know how the D4 would compare to the new Audio-gd Sparrow?   Or the Fun, for that matter.  Everyone seems to say that desktop amps are so much better.  But if the DAC is the best part of the Audio-gd stuff, and the D4's DAC is the same (or better), than I don't see it.  Just wondering if anyone's seen an A/B anywhere, esp for IEMs.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





playingwithfire said:


> Ok one more question, can the usb be used to for power when you are trying to amp some source other than your computer?


 

 No, the USB has priority, and the Aux In/Out becomes an output.  The Aux Input will only work on battery.


----------



## JeestersMandelbrot

Haven't read all 61 pages, but has anyone else come across what sounds like clipping when using the DAC? Tried two different headphone, battery and usb power, all the USB ports on my Mac, and a powered usb hub. Happens at high and low volumes. Still better than the headphone jack on the computer, but its just enough to bug me. Haven't noticed this at all when using the iPhone as a source.


----------



## jamato8

What Mac do you have? The Mac computer pre Pro models, like my MacBook Pro and the previous one, had a lower than standard output, which is why many external 2.5 hard drives could not run from the USB port of the earlier Mac's like the G4 etc.


----------



## AldenC

You can check this thread from page 39, there are people who can hear the clipping and some who could not,
  Attached are the 2 quotes from Madwolf describing the problem and a possible cure, there are more detail in this thread.
  
  Quote: 





jeestersmandelbrot said:


> Haven't read all 61 pages, but has anyone else come across what sounds like clipping when using the DAC? Tried two different headphone, battery and usb power, all the USB ports on my Mac, and a powered usb hub. Happens at high and low volumes. Still better than the headphone jack on the computer, but its just enough to bug me. Haven't noticed this at all when using the iPhone as a source.


 




  Quote: 





madwolf said:


> This is the measurement from the Output of the AD8616
> At the input of the AD8616/output of WM8740 the Signal I pump in using the computer is a Triangle wave. Level set at 100%
> 
> 
> ...


 




  Quote: 





madwolf said:


> Initial Solution, quick remedy, (Have not spend much time thinking of the best solution). I decided the quickest solution to the problem is to reduce the gain of the AD8616. It original gain of the AD8616 is 2, by adding a resistor from the output of the 8616 to the negative input we could adjust the gain.
> The original resistor across is 2.2K ohm.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AldenC

You could read more about the clipping problem from page 39 of this thread.
  There are some solution to it as well. It is all in this thread
  
  Quote: 





jeestersmandelbrot said:


> Haven't read all 61 pages, but has anyone else come across what sounds like clipping when using the DAC? Tried two different headphone, battery and usb power, all the USB ports on my Mac, and a powered usb hub. Happens at high and low volumes. Still better than the headphone jack on the computer, but its just enough to bug me. Haven't noticed this at all when using the iPhone as a source.


----------



## JeestersMandelbrot

Thanks Alden, very helpful. Kind of glad it wasn't just me.


----------



## playingwithfire

anyway to improve the bass of the d4 with the hiflight opamp?


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





playingwithfire said:


> anyway to improve the bass of the d4 with the hiflight opamp?


 

 Try using the LMH6655 stock buffers in place of the Topkit dummies.  Combined with the Topkit LR module, the 6655's will yield a bit warmer SQ with slightly more bass impact.   This seems to work well with brighter sounding phones and IEMs. 
  Ron


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





hiflight said:


> Try using the LMH6655 stock buffers in place of the Topkit dummies.  Combined with the Topkit LR module, the 6655's will yield a bit warmer SQ with slightly more bass impact.   This seems to work well with brighter sounding phones and IEMs.
> Ron


 

 With the stock buffers and topkit opamp it's a virtual P-51 clone.


----------



## playingwithfire

Sorry, when I put in the highflight kit I took out 3 different chips and they all look identical to me. Is there any instruction to do this?


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





playingwithfire said:


> Sorry, when I put in the highflight kit I took out 3 different chips and they all look identical to me. Is there any instruction to do this?


 

 To a cursory look, they do look identical, but if you use a magnifier and hold the opamps at an angle to the light, you can read the numbers on the top.  The 2 LMH6655's are the buffers.  Sometimes the numbers are not all on one line....sort of like this:
   
    LMH 66
             55
   
  Hope this helps.  
   
  Please use great care to ensure that the opamps are inserted with the correct polarity when swapping them in and out of the sockets.  Otherwise your opamp will act as a very quick-blowing fuse!
   
  Ron


----------



## playingwithfire

Quote: 





hiflight said:


> To a cursory look, they do look identical, but if you use a magnifier and hold the opamps at an angle to the light, you can read the numbers on the top.  The 2 LMH6655's are the buffers.  Sometimes the numbers are not all on one line....sort of like this:
> 
> LMH 66
> 55
> ...


 
  All white square on top left?


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





playingwithfire said:


> All white square on top left?


 
  The white squares point to the capacitors on the left side of the amp when looking at it from the front. I guess you would say they are closest to the front and point to the left when one faces the front of the amp.
   
  Ron


----------



## playingwithfire

Quote: 





hiflight said:


> The white squares point to the capacitors on the left side of the amp when looking at it from the front. I guess you would say they are closest to the front and point to the left when one faces the front of the amp.
> 
> Ron


 
  seems like a tradeoff of bass vs. soundstage after switching. I'll have to think this over.


----------



## airs

Is a 9.6v rechargeable bad for the D4? 
   
  I'm a little worried since I blew a cap the first time I used one last week, but I'm not sure if it was just a coincidence, due to the 9.6v battery or due to the really crappy USB cable I was using...


----------



## AVU

Quote: 





airs said:


> Is a 9.6v rechargeable bad for the D4?
> 
> I'm a little worried since I blew a cap the first time I used one last week, but I'm not sure if it was just a coincidence, due to the 9.6v battery or due to the really crappy USB cable I was using...


 
   
  Been using 9.6v's for two months now with absolutely no problems.  Sound fantastic.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





airs said:


> Is a 9.6v rechargeable bad for the D4?
> 
> I'm a little worried since I blew a cap the first time I used one last week, but I'm not sure if it was just a coincidence, due to the 9.6v battery or due to the really crappy USB cable I was using...


 
  Any chance at all that the battery was inserted with the incorrect polarity??


----------



## gamer-33

i had a 9.6 in and I blew a cap. two and sent it back to ibasso there was like a10 day turn around time and like $30 shipping to send it back usps but ibasso said 9.6 was ok so i still use 9.6 its been like 4 months  and no  problems


----------



## airs

Quote: 





hiflight said:


> Any chance at all that the battery was inserted with the incorrect polarity??


 


 Maybe...I swear I double checked it before inserting the battery.  Guess I'll have to triple check this time when I get my D4 back from iBasso, heh.


----------



## gamer-33

you can mark the bottom of  the battery with red permanent marker on the + side makes it easyer for me to check it hope this helps


----------



## cheapskate

Just finished the 2nd half of this thread (whew!).
   
  The clipping issue, does it also apply to non-mac users with itunes?  Most people who mentioned it seem to be running on macs, so wasn't sure.
   
  I hear my PRO 650s having difficulty with the lowest bass regions on some songs (when using D4 from PC), but I had attributed that to them not being burned in...or maybe reaching the range limitations of my phones (Hopefully not).


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





cheapskate said:


> Just finished the 2nd half of this thread (whew!).
> 
> The clipping issue, does it also apply to non-mac users with itunes?  Most people who mentioned it seem to be running on macs, so wasn't sure.
> 
> I hear my PRO 650s having difficulty with the lowest bass regions on some songs (when using D4 from PC), but I had attributed that to them not being burned in...or maybe reaching the range limitations of my phones (Hopefully not).


 
   
  Perhaps you are reaching the range limit of the recording  rather than the limits of your phone or  D4.   The D4 can reproduce frequencies below that which many phones are capable of matching.   The D4 showed well on my scope when sweeping sine waves beginning at 20hz.  Most phones are down by 10-12 db or more at that frequency. 
   
  Ron


----------



## raymondu999

Sorry if I'm being thick, but what on earth are the dual DACs for? I mean, if the sound has gone through 1 DAC, then it wouldn't be able to pass through a DAC, right?


----------



## HiFlight

The dual DACs = one for left channel, one for right channel. 
  
  Quote: 





raymondu999 said:


> Sorry if I'm being thick, but what on earth are the dual DACs for? I mean, if the sound has gone through 1 DAC, then it wouldn't be able to pass through a DAC, right?


----------



## raymondu999

But with different DACs, wouldn't that create an imbalance in the sound between your two ears?


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





raymondu999 said:


> But with different DACs, wouldn't that create an imbalance in the sound between your two ears?


 
   
  No, the DACs are the same.  Similar to having 2 discrete channels in a stereo amplifier.


----------



## raymondu999

ah. Got it. Is the amp section or DAC section anything for D10 users to look out for?


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





raymondu999 said:


> ah. Got it. Is the amp section or DAC section anything for D10 users to look out for?


 

 I'm not exactly sure what you mean by that, but most agree that the D4 DAC is improvement over the D10.  Incrementally, not day and night. 
  Both amp sections can be tailored to your preferences by judicious choice of opamps.  The D4 can output a higher voltage due to the ability to select 9v from the internal battery vs  5 volts in the D10. 
   
  The D10 is a great all-arounder with the digital input options.  The D4 is a good choice if a major part of your listening involves streaming music from a computer or if you play your music files from your computer.


----------



## Anthony1

What about the D4 for playing lossless on a iPod classic with IE8s?

 How would that be or am I better off with another DAC/Amp?


----------



## playingwithfire

What would be a recommended rechargeable battery for this, I grabbed some of my dad's energizer rechargeable last time I went home but they did not last that long and looking at the spec sheet it looks like they are only 7.2 volts and 175mAh. I don't have a charger for lithium but is there any NiMH battery that you guys use with good results? Not all of you use lithium/alkaline right?


----------



## Azathoth

So, I've been playing some ALAC files out of my ipod nano (LOD) into a Hiflight-upgraded Mamba I currently have on loan, using the Beyer DT 150 on high gain (9.30-10 o'clock volume level). Initial impressions are that detail retrieval/clarity has been kicked up a notch, and they seem more airy and liberated as compared to the stock opamps. There's a discreet bassline on Shrinebuilder - "Solar Benediction" that I only heard just now, wow!


----------



## jamato8

Yes, the D4 is a lot of fun with all the options and choices of opamps. What always comes to mind with the D4 is that is that it is a very clean and straight forward sounding amp.


----------



## bludragon

Any comment from iBasso on the clipping / gain issue described earlier in this thread?  It seems like this could be fixed fairly easily in any new production.


----------



## HiFlight

This is almost a non-issue, as very few D4 users have had problems with clipping.  It has been quite some time since this has been discussed on the thread.   Perhaps iBasso has addressed  this as a production update.  I do know that they did not feel that it was an issue that adversely affected the performance of the DAC at the time it was discussed on the thread.  It does not in any way affect the operation of the amplifier section.


----------



## AVU

when I had my d4, I had to lower the output volume of the computer by 15% or so to avoid clipping.  Not a big deal.  Maybe they fixed it in the meantime.


----------



## rmappita

Hi!
   
  Ok, I have $ 250.00 to spend on an amplifier to pair with my Westone 3 using an Ipod 5G, Iphone 3GS and maybe soon a Cowon J3. And  I think the Ibasso D4 Mamba is the right choice and I hope it has a good synergy with the Westone 3 (If I'm wrong, and I could buy a better amp with $250.00 please help me)  My focus is on sound quality because I already have a Nuforce uDac as a DAC  .  My question is if I buy a rechargeable battery for the amp, will I need to open the D4 every time that I need to charge the battery, or I will just need to connect the D4 on the wall outlet? 
   
  Thank You!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




      Rodrigo


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





rmappita said:


> Hi!
> 
> Ok, I have $ 250.00 to spend on an amplifier to pair with my Westone 3 using an Ipod 5G, Iphone 3GS and maybe soon a Cowon J3. And  I think the Ibasso D4 Mamba is the right choice and I hope it has a good synergy with the Westone 3 (If I'm wrong, and I could buy a better amp with $250.00 please help me)  My focus is on sound quality because I already have a Nuforce uDac as a DAC  .  My question is if I buy a rechargeable battery for the amp, will I need to open the D4 every time that I need to charge the battery, or I will just need to connect the D4 on the wall outlet?
> 
> ...


 

 You open it every time you need to swap in a charged 9v battery.


----------



## rmappita

Thank You HeadphoneAddict!  Hope it is not so hard to open


----------



## trentino

Take a second to think about the thickness of the ipod and D4 taped together before buying it for portable use


----------



## lionel marechal

Hello,
  I think I saw it somewhere in the thread but could not find it anymore.
  Can the D4 amp be used alone, powered by USB (as in amplifying an external signal, not using the DAC)?
  Thank you!
  Lionel


----------



## mrarroyo

Yes the amp section can be powered by either the USB or the 9 volt battery.


----------



## lionel marechal

Thanks,
  Which means that connecting the USB for power is not going to 'force' the signal path to come from the DAC ? (sorry if I look to instist a bit to be sure !)
  Maybe that's for the D2 that I saw something like that then.
   
  I am asking because I might be in situations where I want to draw the power from the laptop to use the D4 as an amp only.
   
  Lionel


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





lionel marechal said:


> Thanks,
> Which means that connecting the USB for power is not going to 'force' the signal path to come from the DAC ? (sorry if I look to instist a bit to be sure !)
> Maybe that's for the D2 that I saw something like that then.
> 
> ...


 

 The D4 will only output the audio from the USB when using the USB input.  The AUX IN/OUT will only output the decoded DAC when plugged to USB cable.  This allows the D4 to be used as a standalone DAC and will draw no power from the battery if the USB position is selected on the battery switch.


----------



## lionel marechal

Hi there,
  Sorry, I am not sure to understand.
  Does that mean that if USB isconnected (for power) then the amp will amplify the USB audio and not the line in ?
  I am interested in having the possibility of using the amp alone (in usb powered mode).
  Thank you
  Lionel


----------



## Yuceka

You can use it as a standalone amp for your portable DAP/PMP without using the batteries. There's a switch on the back of it that says USB and Battery. When you plug it into your computer to use as an amp, NOT as a DAC, you can plug your DAP into AUX IN/OUT. 
   
  I was listening to a very long song the other day with my Ipod + D4 and the battery just died. So I just plugged the D4 to my USB and continued listening!


----------



## HiFlight

Just to clarify further:  
   
  If your D4 is connected to USB, you cannot use the amplifier section as a stand-alone amp.  If you plug any source into the Aux In/Out while connected to USB, you will hear nothing, regardless of the position of the power switch!


----------



## lionel marechal

Hi everybody,
  So now I have 2 conflicting opposite statement !
  Any other additional votes/experiences to chime in ?
  I will email ibasso as well, they might respond.
  thank you !
  Lionel


----------



## Yuceka

Quote: 





hiflight said:


> Just to clarify further:
> 
> If your D4 is connected to USB, you cannot use the amplifier section as a stand-alone amp.  If you plug any source into the Aux In/Out while connected to USB, you will hear nothing, regardless of the position of the power switch!


 

 Well, I am listening to my Ipod with D4 right now and it is connected to USB and the switch is not on Battery but on USB


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





hiflight said:


> The D4 will only output the audio from the USB when using the USB input.  The AUX IN/OUT will only output the decoded DAC when plugged to USB cable.  This allows the D4 to be used as a standalone DAC and will draw no power from the battery if the USB position is selected on the battery switch.


 
   
  Quote: 





lionel marechal said:


> Hi there,
> Sorry, I am not sure to understand.
> Does that mean that if USB isconnected (for power) then the amp will amplify the USB audio and not the line in ?
> I am interested in having the possibility of using the amp alone (in usb powered mode).
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





yuceka said:


> You can use it as a standalone amp for your portable DAP/PMP without using the batteries. There's a switch on the back of it that says USB and Battery. When you plug it into your computer to use as an amp, NOT as a DAC, you can plug your DAP into AUX IN/OUT.
> 
> I was listening to a very long song the other day with my Ipod + D4 and the battery just died. So I just plugged the D4 to my USB and continued listening!


 

 Quote:


hiflight said:


> Just to clarify further:
> 
> If your D4 is connected to USB, you cannot use the amplifier section as a stand-alone amp.  If you plug any source into the Aux In/Out while connected to USB, you will hear nothing, regardless of the position of the power switch!


 

 Mine is like HiFlight's experience.  If I provide USB power I can only use USB DAC as the input, but not the DAP or iPod.  I must use a 9v battery for power if I want to listen to an iPod.  Applying USB power always changes my D4 analog input jack into the DAC line out.
   
  I think the first batch of D4 (like mine) could not use USB power for listening to an iPod.


----------



## Yuceka

Oh ok, I didn't know there were differences in different batches, I bought mine about a month (?) ago, I think. 
   
  Just to help Lionel better here's what I mean:


----------



## flargosa

Here is a quote from the D4 manual: found here http://www.ibasso.com/download/2010226223657.pdf
   
  "When there is a USB signal inputting, the D4 will provide Line Out on the AUX IN/OUT port, at the same time, provide amplified signal on the Headphone jack. If there is an analog signal inputting from the AUX IN/OUT jack, the D4 will work as a standalone headphone amplifier and provide amplified signal on the Headphone jack."


----------



## Nanashi

I'm not sure about on the computer, haven't tried it like that.
   
  I do on the other hand know that you can power it from the USB and listen to my J3 when I connect it to my PS3.
   
  What you would probably have to do is set your computer to another sound card and the D4 will most likely not be transmitting any data and just be powered
  by the USB.
   
  Hope that helps some and I'm clear enough.


----------



## mrarroyo

I apologize,  I made a mistake! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 When you connect the usb cable to the back of the D4 it will not work as a stand alone amp.


----------



## Yuceka

Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> I apologize,  I made a mistake!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I don't understand. How come Nanashi and I are able to use D4 as an amp for our Ipod/Cowon when it is connected to a USB source?


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





yuceka said:


> I don't understand. How come Nanashi and I are able to use D4 as an amp for our Ipod/Cowon when it is connected to a USB source?


 

 Defective? lol
   
  Maybe there was a bug in the earlier D4's and later ones accept the input from AUX and then use the amp section only, even when using the USB for power, which would make since.


----------



## Nanashi

Lol ^^^
   
  Alright, I just checked my earlier theory, when you change the playback device on your computer (from USB DAC to normal computer speakers or whatever you use) the D4 does
  indeed play from the Aux In.
   
  If this does not work for anyone else then I guess jamato is right and it does have something to do with the later models. (Got mines recently by the way.)
   
  Someone confirm please.


----------



## lionel marechal

This must be the behavior (no active usb audio on the USB cable would allow to power by usb and amp the aux in).
  And maybe the earlier model behaved differently.
   
  As a note, ibasso has confirmed that the amp can be used alone, on USB power and amplify the signal from the line in.
  
  Thank you for the input in put and experience !
  Lionel


----------



## GLdgShDjKsHT

just a simple question
  does the D10 opamp kit offered by ibasso work with D4?
http://www.ibasso.com/en/products/show.asp?ID=50


----------



## HiFlight

Only the ADA4841-2 and the LMH6643 can safely be used with the D4.  The AD8656 and AD8532 cannot be used with 9v. 
  
  Quote: 





gldgshdjksht said:


> just a simple question
> does the D10 opamp kit offered by ibasso work with D4?
> http://www.ibasso.com/en/products/show.asp?ID=50


----------



## GLdgShDjKsHT

ty but i already found this in my country, i hope it works 
http://ro.farnell.com/texas-instruments/opa1611aid/audioopamplowpower-noiseprecision/dp/1754264?Ntt=opa1611&isRedirect=true


----------



## HiFlight

If you are planning to use the OPA1611 in the D10, you will need to solder 2 of them onto a 2 to1 SOIC to DIP adapter, as they are single-channel only.  If you want a dual channel plug and play, order the OPA1612 in DIP configuration. 

  
  Quote: 





gldgshdjksht said:


> ty but i already found this in my country, i hope it works
> http://ro.farnell.com/texas-instruments/opa1611aid/audioopamplowpower-noiseprecision/dp/1754264?Ntt=opa1611&isRedirect=true


----------



## GLdgShDjKsHT

thank you, i plan on using it with my upcoming mamba d4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Quote: 





hiflight said:


> If you are planning to use the OPA1611 in the D10, you will need to solder 2 of them onto a 2 to1 SOIC to DIP adapter, as they are single-channel only.  If you want a dual channel plug and play, order the OPA1612 in DIP configuration.


----------



## flargosa

Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> I apologize,  I made a mistake!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  My D4 Mamba is plug to my laptop via USB. I can stream music to the D4 dac, or plug my iMod to the D4 while the D4 is still plug to my laptop.  It will convert back to amp mode, as long as you stop the music from the laptop. Ibasso may have done some revision to it, I just got it from iBasso three days ago.


----------



## JoeyRusso

I've been "Mambafied".  My brand new D4 is sitting on my desk as I type.  It's connected via USB to my PC, (no battery installed) and it's working perfectly.  It's nice to be able to use Foobar again, without the hiss of my crappy onboard soundcard's HP out.  I now have my full library at my disposal again and I couldn't be happier with the D4's USB DAC.  I've done quick tests with my iPhone via LOD as well and all I can say is my PA2V2 will be available on the FS forum by the weekend.  I now have the desktop and portable solution all in one, I've been wanting.


----------



## jamato8

Yes, the sound from the D4 is excellent and you have a great dac system with it. To my ear, it has a very dynamic and clean sound, no muddiness.


----------



## JoeyRusso

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> Yes, the sound from the D4 is excellent and you have a great dac system with it. To my ear, it has a very dynamic and clean sound, no muddiness.


 


 Thanks jamato8, your impressions, along with a few others, helped me narrow my search and ultimately make a great decision.


----------



## kelvanE

is it better to use the DAC only with AUX OUT, or utilize the AMP section as well, even if no amplification of the sound is necessary for my headphone (D2000) ?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





kelvane said:


> is it better to use the DAC only with AUX OUT, or utilize the AMP section as well, even if no amplification of the sound is necessary for my headphone (D2000) ?


 

 Use the amp section for D2000 - they don't need a lot of voltage and they are efficient, but they benefit from a good current supply.


----------



## dinkoy

Quote: 





v3ng3anc3 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *K3cT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


 


  So there'd supposed to be no sound coming out of the aux output when used as DAC? why do I hear sound from the aux output from my D4? though audible, the volume knob isn't able to regulate it.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





dinkoy said:


> So there'd supposed to be no sound coming out of the aux output when used as DAC? why do I hear sound from the aux output from my D4? though audible, the volume knob isn't able to regulate it.


 

 Whatever is being decoded by the DAC is passed through the Aux out as a fixed voltage signal, hence the volume control will have no effect.


----------



## dinkoy

Quote: 





hiflight said:


> Whatever is being decoded by the DAC is passed through the Aux out as a fixed voltage signal, hence the volume control will have no effect.


 


  So there's supposed to be no sound coming out from the aux output Ron? Why do I hear a faint sound with my D4?


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





dinkoy said:


> So there's supposed to be no sound coming out from the aux output Ron? Why do I hear a faint sound with my D4?


 

 Yes there is a signal but you can not attenuate it. If there was no signal output you couldn't drive an amp but it is not from a source that is meant to drive phones.


----------



## rawrster

I have a question about the D4. I already know how it sounds...at least with some opamp rolled so it definitely does sound good. Do you need to buy a separate charger for the 9v battery or can it be charged when it is being powered by usb? I'm guessing it's the former and not the latter but I like the latter option better. Also is there any channel imbalance when being driven by sensitive iem's when being used as an amp?


----------



## Yuceka

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> I have a question about the D4. I already know how it sounds...at least with some opamp rolled so it definitely does sound good. Do you need to buy a separate charger for the 9v battery or can it be charged when it is being powered by usb? I'm guessing it's the former and not the latter but I like the latter option better. Also is there any channel imbalance when being driven by sensitive iem's when being used as an amp?


 

 No it can't be charged when it is being powered by usb. I bought this: http://www.amazon.com/Hitech-Two-Lithium-Ion-Batteries-Charger/dp/B0038AT44C/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1286840900&sr=8-4
   
  I don't know what sensitive iems you have in mind but I love how it sounds with my UM3X


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> I have a question about the D4. I already know how it sounds...at least with some opamp rolled so it definitely does sound good. Do you need to buy a separate charger for the 9v battery or can it be charged when it is being powered by usb? I'm guessing it's the former and not the latter but I like the latter option better. Also is there any channel imbalance when being driven by sensitive iem's when being used as an amp?


 

 The 9v battery cannot be charged inside the D4 by outside charger or  by USB.  There is no charging provision at all, so if you want avoid buying a lot of 9v batteries, you need to use a rechargeable 9v with its own charger.


----------



## Party

[size=10pt]Hey what is the purpose of having two (dual) DACs? I did not read all 66 pages of threads (thought this is probably a given question and not discussed here?) [/size]
  [size=10pt]A simple answer or direction to where I can find the answer would be appreciated.[/size]
  [size=10pt]Thanks [/size]


----------



## rawrster

Thanks for the answers. I figured that was the case but wanted to make sure. I might have to think twice about getting the D4. Although I could just use the D4 as a dac/amp for my netbook since I already do have a portable amp.


----------



## JoeyRusso

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> Thanks for the answers. I figured that was the case but wanted to make sure. I might have to think twice about getting the D4. Although I could just use the D4 as a dac/amp for my netbook since I already do have a portable amp.


 


 The nice thing about the D4 is that you don't need a battery in it while it's plugged in via USB.  You can keep your 9v's charged until needed.  When it's time to go portable, pop a battery in and be on your way.


----------



## rawrster

I'd still have to get one of those 9v chargers. I wish it just had a battery inside that was rechargeable like how the mini3 is but I guess I can't have it all. I'd like to have the option of using the amp if I wanted to but I do have a much smaller amp and I probably wouldn't like carrying around such bulk for portable use which is why I sold all my portable amps until I bought the T3 which is much smaller. I'll have to see over the next couple days  It would kinda be a waste if I just got these as a dac/amp for my netbook.


----------



## JoeyRusso

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> I'd still have to get one of those 9v chargers. *I wish it just had a battery inside that was rechargeable like how the mini3 is but I guess I can't have it all. I'd like to have the option of using the amp if I wanted to *but I do have a much smaller amp and I probably wouldn't like carrying around such bulk for portable use which is why I sold all my portable amps until I bought the T3 which is much smaller. I'll have to see over the next couple days  It would kinda be a waste if I just got these as a dac/amp for my netbook.


 

 How often do you plan on taking it with you?  Mine will hardly ever leave my desk and if I choose to go portable, I can just grab a 9V at the corner store and be good for the day.  I've even put rubber feet on mine as it's main duty will be as my desktop DAC/Amp. I like having the option of portability, but that wasn't my main reason to purchase it. I will say this, coming from the PA2V2 it was a nice step up and the USB DAC is fantastic.


----------



## rawrster

I would use it with my netbook quite often. I have a transportable dac/amp already but I'd prefer something a bit smaller but I'm not against just keeping it since it still is much smaller than any home component. If only there was something with my current dac/amp sound in the case of an uDAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I just don't like the thought of buying the D4 and then having to recharge batteries by taking them out and then using a charger.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> I would use it with my netbook quite often. I have a transportable dac/amp already but I'd prefer something a bit smaller but I'm not against just keeping it since it still is much smaller than any home component. If only there was something with my current dac/amp sound in the case of an uDAC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 If you mostly use the D4 with your netbook via USB, the battery issue is moot, as the D4 will  be powered by the USB input for the DAC and amp functions if enabled by the power switch on the back.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





hiflight said:


> If you mostly use the D4 with your netbook via USB, the battery issue is moot, as the D4 will  be powered by the USB input for the DAC and amp functions if enabled by the power switch on the back.


 

 It's not moot if you are trying to drive an HD600/800 or HE-5 LE which benefit a good bit from the extra power of the battery, even when plugged in via USB as a DAC/amp.  Where the 5v D10 would be a little underpowered driving these phones, the D4 gets a nitrous boost by flipping the switch to 9v.


----------



## jamato8

Ahh, nitrous. Nice to have the option. Kind of cool in a way. Good sound either way but yes, the HD600 series does benefit from the 9 volts.


----------



## JoeyRusso

I'd just like to thank you all again for helping me choose the D4.  I've been running it every day since it arrived and to say I'm pleased is an understatement.  I've been using it mostly as my desktop solution: Foobar2k - USB - D4 - IEM's. The USB DAC is as excellent as everyone described and there's no hiss whatsoever. The amp has tightened up my W3's, revealing a bit more detail throughout and they've never sounded better.  I'm almost ready to start rolling the opamps to see what else I can coax out of the D4 sound wise.  Ron, you'll be hearing from me.


----------



## sparktography

I saw some questions about if you could power the D4 with USB and still use it as an amp for line-in amplification. I had some problems doing this when hooked up to a computer, but I'm pleased to note that if you plug the D4 into a USB power adapter with no computer on it (so power only) the line in/out port functions as line in and lets you power the amp using the USB power.
   
  Handy and cheaper for saving on batteries when you don't need the extra 4 volts.


----------



## JoeyRusso

Quote: 





sparktography said:


> I saw some questions about if you could power the D4 with USB and still use it as an amp for line-in amplification. I had some problems doing this when hooked up to a computer, but I'm pleased to note that if you plug the D4 into a USB power adapter with no computer on it (so power only) the line in/out port functions as line in and lets you power the amp using the USB power.
> 
> Handy and cheaper for saving on batteries when you don't need the extra 4 volts.


 


 I have the latest version, (2 weeks old) and mine works off of the USB from my PC.  It has been plugged in via USB since I got it and I've used the LOD out of my iPhone with it with no problems.  It's very convenient.


----------



## j2kei

if the power is straight from the usb, how is the sound compared to running off battery (assume using d4 as DAC from usb)? i heard that usb gives off a max of only 5V. im really interested in either a d4 or d12. having a really hard time to pick. i dont really care too much about portability since i will mainly use it off my laptop. just that i will probably take it to work, school, comp lab, home, etc. headphone it needs to power is hd600. thanks


----------



## HiFlight

Even with 5v power, both the D4 and D10/12 sound excellent and can easily power most phones to a satisfying level without distortion or clipping.


----------



## flargosa

I always use 9v battery on my D4 when powering my Alessandro MS Pro.  The D4 sounds less rich and less full running off usb. It is audiable especially on the voices, it sounds a bit shrill compared to the more open and fuller presentation of the amp powered by 9v.  With my iem(UM3x) it sounds the same 5v or 9v.


----------



## herrbbiiee

Quote: 





hiflight said:


> Even with 5v power, both the D4 and D10/12 sound excellent and can easily power most phones to a satisfying level without distortion or clipping.


 


  Agreed. No difference in sound whatsoever with my d2000's (though I concede that these are efficient cans)


----------



## Nanashi

Quote: 





hiflight said:


> Even with 5v power, both the D4 and D10/12 sound excellent and can easily power most phones to a satisfying level without distortion or clipping.


 


 X3.
   
  I use the D4 to power the HD650s while I wait for my desktop amp and it does a wonderful job for being so small. The difference between USB and 9v power is not that big, if there at all. I've tried to see the difference by flipping the switch and very few times could I tell the difference.


----------



## karthik_ashok

I have been using the D4 for a month now with the top kit and am astonished with its performance ! The topkit brings the vocal closer and takes the highs higher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Using with the included buffer, with ety-4p, the lows left me desiring more ! However with stock buffers the lows were brought up and were perfect ! I have also observed no change in the sound characteristics when running 9V or 5V
   
  O.T : Joe satriani's black hole and wormhole wizards sounds amazing \m/


----------



## Nanashi

I'm curious, so does the topflight kit take anything away from the sound at all? I like my lows the way they are right now, also wouldn't want to make the music sound too bright, if bright at all.


----------



## estreeter

I have had my (stock) D4 for somewhere around 12 months now (cant recall when it was released, but I got mine shortly thereafter), and I am still stunned by the WHF review - in a mag where almost everything seems to be greeted with a favourable response, I found it interesting that they felt the need to attack the DAC section of a piece of kit which costs less than many of the interconnects on the site.
   
  The D4 isnt the best-thing-since-sliced-bread, but I think people have to be realistic in their expecations - if there is a better bang-for-your-buck DAC/amp, I'll be happy to hear it. That said, it just isnt going to be able to compete with a good desktop rig - for reasons which escape me, the WHF reviewer seemed to feel that it should. Very odd.


----------



## MacedonianHero

So I finally sold off some excess gear here in my desk drawers and had the money burning a hole in my Paypal account and I just thought I'd go for the D4.
   
  Looking forward to give it a try.


----------



## JoeyRusso

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> So I finally sold off some excess gear here in my desk drawers and had the money burning a hole in my Paypal account and I just thought I'd go for the D4.
> 
> Looking forward to give it a try.


 

 I'm loving mine.. I just received my Topkit from Ron and it's installed, I'm digesting the changes now and hope to report back shortly.  In the meantime, it's time to get back to listening.


----------



## sparktography

I just got my D4 topkit, plus a bonus OPA2227 and have been playing around with them for the last hour. My very first opamp rolling experience. Does this mean I've lost my audio virginity?
   
  First off: WOW, I'm impressed. I was expecting changing opamps to make a difference, but I wasn't expecting such a visceral and obvious difference.
   
  HiFlight suggested the OPA2227 when I said I wanted warm and bassy. He warned that it with the bypass buffers was 'too bassy' for the JH16's. Frankly I didn't think such a thing was possible, but in this case it was. The sound was better than the stock kit, but the bass was so powerful as to distort the JH16's at a moderate volume level. This made some kinds of Electronic music sound pretty nice, the sound isn't well suited to rock/indie stuff.
   
  Moving on I tried the topkit OPA1161 with the bypass buffers. While others have described this as 'perfect' and 'neutral' I found it a bit cold (I like my music like I like my men: hot), but the clarity was amazing. The difference between this and the stock opamp was stunning - I was already tripping over my new JH16's and how many little details I'd never heard in favorite tracks, but with this opamp I'm hearing even more subtlety than I was before. The bass has impact AND detail, and the midrange is downright visceral. 
   
  I tried putting the stock buffers in with the OPA1161 and am going it set up like that. The stock buffers add a touch more warmth to the sound and suits my tastes perfectly. The bass and midrange impact/detail are the same as with the bypass buffers, and the highs seem a bit less piercing. This setup was perfect for both booming electronic music (50% of my listening) and rock/indie stuff (the rest). 
   
  While I was expecting the difference between this setup and the stock setup to be perceptible, perhaps a 5% difference in perceived sound, I was really honestly surprised to find it made a marked difference, in the 25-30% 'different' range. Given a blind A/B test I wouldn't have believed that the same amp made both sounds. Then again - did it? Isn't the opamp what does the amplification itself? So hard to seperate the device I can hold from the chip in my mind.


----------



## jamato8

I give op amps a bit of burn-in. Some believe there is a difference, some not. I have heard small changes, as in a smoother upper end and more fleshed out mids. The changes were small but an improvement. As always, YMMV.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





sparktography said:


> I just got my D4 topkit, plus a bonus OPA2227 and have been playing around with them for the last hour. My very first opamp rolling experience. Does this mean I've lost my audio virginity?
> 
> First off: WOW, I'm impressed. I was expecting changing opamps to make a difference, but I wasn't expecting such a visceral and obvious difference.
> 
> ...


 

 I also use the stock buffers with the OPA1611 opamps, for the same reasons (more warmth less cold).


----------



## JoeyRusso

Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> I* also use the stock buffers with the OPA1611 opamps, for the same reasons (more warmth less cold).*


 

 As per your recommendation earlier in this thread (HPA), I tried this setup after an hour with the Topkit buffers installed, this is the way it's staying for the time being.  Thanks for the tip.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I agree with you and Sparktography, the stock buffers add a little warmth back and make it juuuuuust riiiiight..


----------



## MacedonianHero

My D4 arrived today...less than 3 days after I ordered it from iBasso. Very quick shipping from China -  Canada (Toronto).
   
  So far, I'm at work and using it with my RE0s and right out of the box it sounds very good. A good bump in sound stage / bass presence over my FiiO E5 that I keep in my desk. I plan to try it with my Shure SE535s and Ultrasone Edition 8LEs tonight.
   
  I do notice that it is more powerful with the 9V battery over my (now sold) D10 and a bit more neutral (less warm) too with my RE0 IEMs.
   
  I have been using it with with my iPhone / LOD so far, but will also try the USB/DAC later...but so far, I'm very impressed.


----------



## MacedonianHero

So for fun, I popped in my 600 ohm T1s with my D4 (USB from iTunes). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  This pairing never got to a reasonable volume with my D10, but surprisingly with the D4 on high gain and battery on, I can get them to a reasonable volume at 2-3 o'clock. I'm surprised by this (and quite happy).
   
  Now it doesn't sound anywhere as good as with my desktop amps, but for a portable....it ain't bad.


----------



## TheWuss

Cool. With the right lod, the ed. 8 and d4 pair very well... I have enjoyed them very much.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





thewuss said:


> Cool. With the right lod, the ed. 8 and d4 pair very well... I have enjoyed them very much.


 


  I did try that combination too tonight...very nice actually.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> My D4 arrived today...less than 3 days after I ordered it from iBasso. Very quick shipping from China -  Canada (Toronto).


 
   
  I have also had excellent delivery experiences with iBasso - huge contrast to my experience here in Oz. Despite living on one of the main transport routes in Oz, anything from Perth or Melbourne seems to take at least a week to get here. No Customs checks, no flight delays - that's just the way it is when you have a big country and very little competition. Roll on next Tuesday.


----------



## JoeyRusso

I'm happy to report that my brand spanking new HD600's sound fabulous out of the D4 via USB only.  I may throw a battery in it to see how much of a difference I notice, but right now I couldn't be happier.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





joeyrusso said:


> I'm happy to report that my brand spanking new HD600's sound fabulous out of the D4 via USB only.  I may throw a battery in it to see how much of a difference I notice, but right now I couldn't be happier.


 

 Nice...BTW...throw the battery in! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Be assured to know that you got really good headphones that do scale very well...you know for down the road.


----------



## JoeyRusso

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Nice...BTW...throw the battery in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 LOL.. You're as evil as ever.. trying to spend other's hard earned money..   I am really impressed with the 600's, but if you'd like to donate your 800's to a worthy cause (namely me) I'll gladly accept them as an early Christmas present..


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





joeyrusso said:


> LOL.. You're as evil as ever.. trying to spend other's hard earned money..   I am really impressed with the 600's, but if you'd like to donate your 800's to a worthy cause (namely me) I'll gladly accept them as an early Christmas present..


 

 It's always fun spending other people's money. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  But seriously...down the road, if you could get to try your HD600s (maybe at a local meet) with a really nice desktop amp (ideally tubes IMO), could give you another perspective. But it does seem that the D4 can respectively drive my HD800s for a portable amp.
   
  Oh...I think I'll pass on donating my HD800s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But if I ever do hit the lottery...they're yours.


----------



## Chiger

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> My D4 arrived today...less than 3 days after I ordered it from iBasso. Very quick shipping from China -  Canada (Toronto).


 
   
  How much did you pay in duties?


----------



## JoeyRusso

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> It's always fun spending other people's money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  LOL.. all it takes is a dollar and a dream...  now don't forget to buy your tickets...


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





joeyrusso said:


> LOL.. all it takes is a dollar and a dream...  now don't forget to buy your tickets...


 

 I usually do...can't win without the tickets (just slightly higher odds at winning over not buying them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





chiger said:


> How much did you pay in duties?


 

 None...they list the price at under $50.


----------



## Triumphguy

When I remove the battery, I can attach a USB charger to the D4, select switch to USB, and I can listen to my DAP through Line in with my headphones plugged in to the Headphone out.
   
  Hope I'm not damaging anything...


----------



## jamato8

No, you aren't going to hurt anything. USB isn't always the purest form of DC with a lot of artifacts on it but it works fine. You could also use an adapter with a USB out for the power but the computer is ok.


----------



## sparktography

That should be fine. USB power may not be the highest voltage, or cleanest source, but if you are not noticing any artifacts from it then enjoy your music!
  
  Quote: 





triumphguy said:


> When I remove the battery, I can attach a USB charger to the D4, select switch to USB, and I can listen to my DAP through Line in with my headphones plugged in to the Headphone out.
> 
> Hope I'm not damaging anything...


----------



## fritz1234

hi
   
  Just got the Mamba. With an iPad and the USB out it's very nice.
   
  Anyway, this thing is going to KILL ME with batteries. (don't tell me to use the 5V. My phones eat 5V for breakfast   ).
  that pretty cool lithium charger (thanks for the link), back a ways in this huge thread looks like the ticket.
   
  My questions:
   
  1) how long before these batteries start putting out a lot less than 7V? (in hours). Or any battery for that matter. 
  2) Any positive thoughts on these chargers?
  3) any body else know of a better deal on these (Amazon), or a better charger system?


----------



## zzephyr27

My D4 is on the way and I have some (extremely stupid) questions.
   
  I'm confused about how I'll use this in my setup. I went with a portable amp/dac as I don't want to be tied to my desktop, though that is where most my listening will be done. Also, I didn't want to spend a ton.
   
  1. For use with my ipod, I ordered an LOD. So I would set it to battery, run the ipod through the LOD into the AUX IN, then obviously headphones through the headphone jack. That would use the D4 as an amp/dac combo. Is this all correct?
   
  2. I don't know how I should use it with my computer setup. I have an m-audio recording sound card (can get model if needed), which I run into a mixer, into an amp that drives my speakers/sub at my desktop. As of now, I plug my headphones into the headphone out of the mixer. If I went from that out into the D4 wouldn't it be double converted? Is that bad, good, explosion? Should I bypass the D4's DAC (how..?) or should I just go computer usb into the d4, and headphones into it? That would be using the combo, correct?
  -If I wanted to use batteries and my computer as the source, would I hook it up by usb input but set it to battery? or run my comp into the aux in?
   
  3. What's the gain button/switch for?
   
  4. How do I handle volume? More source, less amp, vice versa? Currently with my ipod straight into my denon's, I don't listen at full volume..so at what setting does the amp do best?
   
  Thanks, I know the answers to these questions must be horribly obvious to most of you, but I'm pretty confused as it's my first one.


----------



## sparktography

Quote:


zzephyr27 said:


> 1. For use with my ipod, I ordered an LOD. So I would set it to battery, run the ipod through the LOD into the AUX IN, then obviously headphones through the headphone jack. That would use the D4 as an amp/dac combo. Is this all correct?
> 
> *That would use the D4 as an AMP only. You would need a computer (or iPad with the Camera Connection Kit) to provide USB audio to take advantage of the DAC.*
> 
> ...


----------



## zzephyr27

Thank you so much! That helps a lot.
   
  So for the ipod setup, will that sound really bad bypassing the DAC? I bought the LOD because I heard you want to avoid the ipod's converter. Will the LOD and amp sound better than the ipod's headphone jack into the amp? Or did I make a mistake buying the LOD, thinking I could use the D4's DAC?


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





zzephyr27 said:


> Thank you so much! That helps a lot.
> 
> So for the ipod setup, will that sound really bad bypassing the DAC? I bought the LOD because I heard you want to avoid the ipod's converter. Will the LOD and amp sound better than the ipod's headphone jack into the amp? Or did I make a mistake buying the LOD, thinking I could use the D4's DAC?


 
   
  Every one of your questions can be answered by plugging A into B, listening for an hour or so, then plugging A into C, listening for an hour .....
   
  Rinse, repeat, then come back and tell us which combination YOU like best. Thats the only opinion that really matters, and you already have the kit - win-win, really.


----------



## zzephyr27

I guess I'm just too excited for it to arrive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Thanks for the input.


----------



## Tinola

Pulled the trigger. Will pair it with the fi quest when I get some moolah next month or feb.


----------



## zzephyr27

Ok what the hell. I got my D4 the other day and was all ready to write up my first impressions..now I just hooked it up again and now have no sound. My ipod into the aux in works, but from usb in as a dac/amp I now have no sound. My computer recognizes it.."USB Audio DAC" and the volume is at 100..
   
  I don't get it. It worked perfectly the first 2 days..I can't figure out what's going on. Everything is set up exactly how it was before.
   
  Any ideas? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  edit: nevermind, this doesn't seem to be the d4's fault. I did the sound test thing and it worked. for some reason my media players aren't switching to the usb line it seems. My computer speakers are still getting the sound when the D4 is on. trying to figure out what changed..
   
  edit again: got it working. I guess if I plug in the D4 with my players open, they don't switch from my line out to the DAC. If I plug in the D4, then open them, it plays through it. alright....lol


----------



## hyururi

umm help guys.. Does anyone have the same problem with me? My Headphone Jack went loose out of nowhere and the left sound sometimes dead. Anyone know how to fix this??


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





hyururi said:


> umm help guys.. Does anyone have the same problem with me? My Headphone Jack went loose out of nowhere and the left sound sometimes dead. Anyone know how to fix this??


 
  I would have someone look at it that knows how to use a soldering iron. It would seem that possibly the socket has come loose from the solder points internal in the amp.


----------



## herrbbiiee

Quote: 





hyururi said:


> umm help guys.. Does anyone have the same problem with me? My Headphone Jack went loose out of nowhere and the left sound sometimes dead. Anyone know how to fix this??


 


   
 [size=medium]I had the same issue a while back, so contacted ibasso who sent me a couple of replacement parts. Had to get someone to solder them in though!
   ​[/size]


----------



## Chuke

I just got mine today...it does a respectable job pushing my HD600s...better mid-bass than I expected from a small portable, but starts clipping and distorting just a touch at around 3 o'clock on the dial.  I want to add that I wouldn't be able to listen at that level for too long anyway.  The DAC is definitely good enough to reveal your source's quality, or lack thereof.
   
  With headphones that are easier to drive, I could see this being an "all-in-one" solution for just about anyone.  
   
  After just 2 hours, I'm happier than I thought I'd be...we'll see how much burn-in helps.


----------



## Tinola

I can't wait. UPS here takes forever. I've been waiting since 10 in the morning and it's already almost 4. My patience is getting tested here. LoL.


----------



## Tinola

Just got it at 7:45 ish. All I can say is that it brought out the mids of my PRO 900. I'm pretty impressed. Connected to the computer via USB right now. I'll try to test using my phone if I can here any difference amped and unamped. It's good that I didn't expect too much or else I would be a little upset. I'm content though. I don't regret anything. It did improve my headphones' mid. It had tighter bass, no distortion on parts of songs where it'll distort unamped. Highs are not sibilant. I love it.
   
  Happy customer here  Hope it improves with burn-in.


----------



## timothyll

Hey all,
   
  Just wanted to say thanks for all the info in this thread. I just received my d4 a half hour ago, and am really enjoying it, placebo or no!
   
  I thought my laptop sounded good (and it did), but so far in going back and forth over a couple of my favourite songs a few things have already jumped out to me.
  I've found with the d4 (via my akg 272hd phones) the music sounds more accurate (more guitar-like, flugelhorn-like etc.), has better separation of instruments, and better balanced (everything seems more readily audible without being forced - I don't have to really adjust volume or eq to catch details in the music).
   
  I almost regretted the purchase, having somehow missed the primer on the upcoming d6, but considering I'll be using it pretty exclusively with my laptop and relatively undemanding headphones (akg 272hd at home and ath m50 at the office), the $50 upgrade lost its appeal... of course, the d4 is also tried and tested, so I knew what I was getting.
   
  Cheers,
   
  Timothy


----------



## estreeter

I've had mine for more than 12 months, and I am keen to see what improvements the Topkit will make. Exciting times.


----------



## imackler

I'm looking to get an amp for my ER4P/S. Does anyone have any thoughts whether the D4 could be a good combo? I'll be using it almost exclusively with my ipod classic. I like the etymotic sound so I'm not trying to alter/overshadow it, but rather to compliment it.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





imackler said:


> I'm looking to get an amp for my ER4P/S. Does anyone have any thoughts whether the D4 could be a good combo? I'll be using it almost exclusively with my ipod classic. I like the etymotic sound so I'm not trying to alter/overshadow it, but rather to compliment it.


 

 Didnt you like the recommendations given by kostalex, daveDerek and others in the Skylab's thread ? I thought it was good advice, freely given, from people who have actually heard the combinations they recommended.


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I totally appreciated the advice, though I haven't responded yet! I actually wrote this question first (11:31 as to 11:44), although honestly, your tone sounds like you're policing the forum! Did I do something wrong? The question still remains and no one in that thread has mentioned this amp. I thought this would be the appropriate thread to ask that specific question!


----------



## estreeter

Yes, I am policing this thread, and you seem to have exceeded your quota for exclamation points. I'll let you go with a warning, this time.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





imackler said:


> I'm looking to get an amp for my ER4P/S. Does anyone have any thoughts whether the D4 could be a good combo? I'll be using it almost exclusively with my ipod classic. I like the etymotic sound so I'm not trying to alter/overshadow it, but rather to compliment it.


 

 Well the D4 has a USB dac also but you sound like you want just an amp. If you want an excellent amp and an excellent dac get the D6.


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Yes, I am policing this thread, and you seem to have exceeded your quota for exclamation points. I'll let you go with a warning, this time.


 


  Ha! I guess I deserved that.


----------



## jean-lucfirp

Ntropic said:
			
		

> /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Grr. This means they're probably going to drop the D2+ in price.
> 
> ...






It's quite useful, Thanks for your explanation!


----------



## mopiko

Hi Guys;
   
  I need a little advise on the D4 Mamba. I bought it used from fellow head-fier; just received it today.
   
  I am using the Beyer 990T 250ohms; playing APE lossless thru laptop.
  I hear hiss and burst when i try to almost max the volume. Is that normal? It seems that the song sound better WITHOUT the amp from the laptop. Did i receive a faulty D4 Mamba?
   
  Also which; does the D4 comes with 9V battery?
   
  Anyway i bought a 9V disposable battery thinking to power it off battery.
  To my surprise i saw one of the Golden fuse(whatever u call it) obstructing the battery clearance placement.
  Which to say; there is no way for me to insert the battery.
   
  The fuse seems to be bent in a way; almost going to break off.
   
  What should i do? Please advise


----------



## qawsedrf

Quote: 





mopiko said:


> Hi Guys;
> 
> I need a little advise on the D4 Mamba. I bought it used from fellow head-fier; just received it today.
> 
> ...


 


  That is very, very peculiar. Mind getting us some pictures, mopiko?


----------



## mopiko

There you go~


----------



## qawsedrf

Quote: 





mopiko said:


> There you go~


 


  Oh, that's a capacitor. Technically you could just bend it back in place, though I'd advise you to be very careful about doing that just in case you break the legs of the cap.
   
   
  Regardless, if you hear pop, hiss and strange sounds from your music (if your music doesn't originally have pop, hiss and strange sounds.. heh), I'd reckon you might want consider that the D4 might be a lemon... Check through the board if you can see anything strange by eye, broken pins, burnt parts etc.. And discuss with the seller over this issue.


----------



## mopiko

hi there; hahe ok i did bend it back according to your advise.
   
  I manage to pop the 9V battery in now. Thanks~!
   
  I did a few test comparing the *AUX in/out* vs the *USB DAC*.
   
  Using the AUX in/out connecting to my laptop headphone port and also my iphone 4; i hear no HISS or BURST
   
  However using the USB DAC pluggin to my USB port on my laptop playing the same songs i hear HISS and BURST.
  Does a different USB cable makes a difference? or is it my laptop?
   
  At this point it seems to me that the USB DAC is faulty or so i thought?
  Ill get another USB cable and another laptop to test and verify my findings later in the day.
   
  Meanwhile if there is any clue u guys might have; plz drop a line
   
  Thanks


----------



## AldenC

Hi do you mind decsribing what  do you mean by the hiss and pop, How often it happend and how loud it is. Does it happend all the time, will all song and which gain setting you are using. How loud you are playing


----------



## mopiko

Hey guys; i went thru the hassle to contact iBasso about the hiss and burst; they have concluded that might have a high possibility that its faulty. I have then shipped it back to them.
  Lesson learnt for buying a used amp~


----------



## milo88

I do hear a slight hiss that goes away after turning it on, isnt this normal?


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





milo88 said:


> I do hear a slight hiss that goes away after turning it on, isnt this normal?


 

 Yes it is. If it continues after turning it on, then no.


----------



## s0lar

I'm a new owner of a D4. Finally I can listen to some music on my laptop with a DAC.
  I bought the D4 from another head-fi'er so the unit is burnt-in.
  DAC-performance is excellent, amp powered by USB is very good as well.
  With my DDM's I prefer my Corda XXS, the XXS has punchier bass and is slightly warmer.
  My Brainwavz M1 on the other hand sound better with the D4, must be the mids.
  I would like to swap opamps. Any tips on a warmish, musical sound. I want punchy bass, but I was already happy with my RE0's and the iBasso T4 or XXS. DDM's are ofcourse bassheavier but miss the punch in the bass I get with my XXS.
  HiFlights topkit LR module with stock buffers seem to be a good option, from what I am reading.
  Anyone heard the ADH4841-2 and/or LMH6643? Those opamps should be supported and are for sale from iBasso as part of the D10/12 opamp kit.
  Or is there some other place where I can get opamps and/or buffers?


----------



## estreeter

HiFlight is definitely the man to talk to - I am happy with the changes that his Topkit has made to my D4, and looking forward to being able to tailor the sound on my P4 when it arrives next week. The only caution I have is that I think the effects of opamp rolling are exaggerated by some on Head-Fi - perhaps I simply havent tried the right opamp, but thus far I havent experienced a 180-degree change from the stock SQ of the D4.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





s0lar said:


> I'm a new owner of a D4. Finally I can listen to some music on my laptop with a DAC.
> I bought the D4 from another head-fi'er so the unit is burnt-in.
> DAC-performance is excellent, amp powered by USB is very good as well.
> With my DDM's I prefer my Corda XXS, the XXS has punchier bass and is slightly warmer.
> ...


 

 I think you will really like the OPA1611 class-A boased opamps on a 2:1 that HiFlight sells.  I like this with the stock buffers.


----------



## adktitan

Hi all,
  So I bought a D4 to try out and use at work, at also at home on my mac sometimes. I like it a lot, it sounds really good. Anyway, I looked around for an answer, but could not find it to my question, which is:
   
  When I am only using the amp section, while at work, LOD into my iphone 3gs, and I'm powering through USB port into a wall socket using the iphone USB charge connection thingy, is it bad to leave the iBasso plugged in all the time, in this configuration? Any opinion on this? Should I only use battery? Can I leave the D4 plugged in via USB even if I'm not using it some of the time or continually unplug it or what? I just want to make sure im not doing any harm I'm unaware of.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





adktitan said:


> Hi all,
> So I bought a D4 to try out and use at work, at also at home on my mac sometimes. I like it a lot, it sounds really good. Anyway, I looked around for an answer, but could not find it to my question, which is:
> 
> When I am only using the amp section, while at work, LOD into my iphone 3gs, and I'm powering through USB port into a wall socket using the iphone USB charge connection thingy, is it bad to leave the iBasso plugged in all the time, in this configuration? Any opinion on this? Should I only use battery? Can I leave the D4 plugged in via USB even if I'm not using it some of the time or continually unplug it or what? I just want to make sure im not doing any harm I'm unaware of.


 
  You will not harm your D4 by leaving it plugged into USB power.   I leave mine connected 24/7.   Has been for over a year with no ill effects.


----------



## adktitan

Thanks HiFlight, that's just the answer I was looking for. cheers!


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote: 





hiflight said:


> You will not harm your D4 by leaving it plugged into USB power.   I leave mine connected 24/7.   Has been for over a year with no ill effects.


 


   


  Quote: 





adktitan said:


> Thanks HiFlight, that's just the answer I was looking for. cheers!


 


  I too have left my D4 connected for long periods (months at a time) with no damage.


----------



## adktitan

Second cheers 'around mrarroyo!


----------



## au5t3n5

I got a topkit and optional opamp in the mail today! Thanks Ron!
   
  My initial impressions are positive, and I put in the optional opamp (LT1355CN8) and bypass buffers. 
   
  It now looks like this:
   
  http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg198/au5t3n5/SDC13022.jpg?t=1304630927
   
  I know Larry (as of a few days ago and a few posts ago) as well as a fair amount of other users like to use the stock buffers and 2:1 OPA1611 opamp.
   
  My question is, now that I have and option of:
   
   

 Buffers: Opamps: (2) Stock   (1) Stock 
 (2) Bypass   (1) OPA1611
    (1) LT1355CN8 

  Ibasso D4 Mamba     
   
  Which combinations make what sounds? I know that my current combination is supposed to give:
   
  (2) Bypass buffers (better battery life)
  (1) LT1355CN8 (better highs/imaging)
   
  But what about other setups like Larry's? Yes, I know I could try them all for myself, but I'd like everyone else's input.


----------



## musedesign

Hi All,
    Interested in suggestions for a rechargeable battery for the D4.  Lithium Ion? Lithium Polymer? 9V? 9.6? 520MAH? 500MAH?
   
  So far I have found this battery:
http://www.batteryjunction.com/ipowerus-9v-520.html
   
  Thanks!
   
  -Mark


----------



## MilesDavis2

I use Maha 9V nimh for $11.50 each.  Got it from Thomas Distributing.  I am about to order the Tysonic 9V low discharge which some headfi member swear by.  Hope this helps.  Right now I'm using a regular 9V energizer on my D4 and I'm pleased with it.
  Quote: 





musedesign said:


> Hi All,
> Interested in suggestions for a rechargeable battery for the D4.  Lithium Ion? Lithium Polymer? 9V? 9.6? 520MAH? 500MAH?
> 
> So far I have found this battery:
> ...


----------



## musedesign

Quote:


milesdavis2 said:


> I use Maha 9V nimh for $11.50 each.  Got it from Thomas Distributing.  I am about to order the Tysonic 9V low discharge which some headfi member swear by.  Hope this helps.  Right now I'm using a regular 9V energizer on my D4 and I'm pleased with it.


 

 Hi MilesDavis2, 
    Thank you for the post.  I just ordered the *2 X 9v Rechargeable Lithium Battery 550mAh+1 Charger *($30) on ebay.*  *Will post a message when I receive the package.
  Thanks, Mark


----------



## Matez

Got some opa1612 - can somebody tell me the difference between opa1612 biased to class A and one not biased ? How is the bias done?


----------



## musedesign

Sorry for the newbie question.  Trying to figure out the Gain Switch on the D4.
   
  Please confirm:
  Gain is "on" in the up position
  Gain is "off" in the down position
   
  High Impedance Headphones are 300ohm and above
  Low Impedance Headphones are less than 300 ohm 
   
  When I listen to my HD650 (300 ohm)  I put the Gain Switch in the "on" position (up), when I am listening to my HD201 (24 ohm), I put the Gain switch in the "off" position (down).  The Gain switch seems to add one click (difference between 9 o'clock and 10 o'clock) to the volume to any given headphones.  The Gain Switch is to add volume to headphone of High Impedance.  
   
  Will the Sound Quality suffer (I can't hear a difference)?  Is this the correct understanding?
   
  Thank you!​


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





musedesign said:


> Sorry for the newbie question.  Trying to figure out the Gain Switch on the D4.
> 
> Please confirm:
> Gain is "on" in the up position
> ...


 
   
  The gain switch selects 2 different gain settings, up for high, down for low.   The gain switch allows one to select a setting that will keep the volume knob above the very low portion of its travel where tracking is often not matched.  There is little difference, if any, in the sound quality.  Just use whichever position seems to match best with the phones you are using.


----------



## musedesign

Quote:


hiflight said:


> The gain switch selects 2 different gain settings, up for high, down for low.   The gain switch allows one to select a setting that will keep the volume knob above the very low portion of its travel where tracking is often not matched.  There is little difference, if any, in the sound quality.  Just use whichever position seems to match best with the phones you are using.


 

 HiFlight,
    Thank you!  Am I correct that Low Gain is Low Impedance (below 300ohm) and High Gain is High Impedance (above 300ohm)?


----------



## s0lar

Quote: 





musedesign said:


> Quote:
> 
> HiFlight,
> Thank you!  Am I correct that Low Gain is Low Impedance (below 300ohm) and High Gain is High Impedance (above 300ohm)?


 

 I set the gain to high (on) for my RE262 (150 Ohm) and Superlux HD668B (56 Ohm). For my RE-ZERO (16 Ohm), DDM (24 Ohm) I set it to low (off).


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





musedesign said:


> Quote:
> 
> HiFlight,
> Thank you!  Am I correct that Low Gain is Low Impedance (below 300ohm) and High Gain is High Impedance (above 300ohm)?


 
  Gain is not related to impedance.  It only affects the output level of the amp.  You could, for instance, have a very low-impedance but extremely low sensitivity that would require the use of high gain, even though the impedance of your phones is quite low.


----------



## bl4ke360

Would this be a good buy along with the D4?
   
  http://www.amazon.com/Tenergy-Charger-Self-discharge-Rechargeable-Batteries/dp/B00461DNTO/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## MacedonianHero

Sure....why not.


----------



## yodoso

Ok, I've have my D4 for almost 2 years now.  Sound quality was excellent although I thought the bass was lacking but it might have been my sennheiser hd380 pro headphones.  However I return to this forum looking for another portable amp dac combo because of my struggle with the usb port on my D4.  It has to be a manufacture defect, be prepared to live with it if you buy this unit.  I contacted support but they seemed to think it was the USB cable, it's not.  Though sound quality was excellent, I want to move to a portable unit that is built to last for years, and I want to see if there is anything special about vacuum tubes. 
   
  ///////////////////---UPDATE---////////////
   
  IBasso fixed my the USB port on my D4 without charging me anything other than shipping.  Thank you so much!


----------



## bl4ke360

I just got mine today, but the short audio cable it comes with doesn't work... I know this because I have another audio cable and that works with it, does anyone know what's causing this? What are the chances the cable is defective?


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





bl4ke360 said:


> I just got mine today, but the short audio cable it comes with doesn't work... I know this because I have another audio cable and that works with it, does anyone know what's causing this? What are the chances the cable is defective?


 


  If you have another cable that works and the short one doesn't the chances that it is defective is about 100%~
   
  It is pretty easy to check the continuity through the cable tip, ring and ground with a multimeter.


----------



## au5t3n5

Alright. So my d4 has always been having issues with the usb-dac, such as plugging it in doesn't fully connect and I have push the plug in until I hear it connect and turn on, and it is just starting to fail me such as disconnecting on its own. I know other users have reported this same problem. No, I do not abuse my d4, though I do use it as a portable amp fairly often. However, it IS advertised to be a portable amp so in no way am I putting it through harsh conditions or anything. I always store it in the leather pouch when not in use. It there anyway to fix this issue? My warranty is out, so sending it back in isn't an option. And I would prefer to not deal with over seas shipping if I can....


----------



## musedesign

I am using the iBasso D4 with a MacBook Pro and UM3X.  I find the bass with the UM3X a little too much for my taste.  So I have been using Audio Highjack Pro, to reduce the "mid bass hump".
   
  MacBook Pro>Pandora>Audio Highjack Pro>USB>iBasso D4>UM3X 
   
  My question, if the D4 is plugged into the MacBook through the USB, how can Audio Highjack equalize the sound?  Isn't the DAC of the iBasso converting the sound?
   
  Thanks for the help !


----------



## Sicilian0

Hello ladies and gents!

New to personal hi fi. My research for decent pair of cans led me to looking for amps to drive them well and that led me here to read 75 posts on the mamba....which I ordered 2 days ago! I hope I am not late to the party?!

I haven't heard it yet but already tryingbto figure out how to swap out the opamp for the opa1611....How addicting is the quest for audio perfection.

You guys are very convincing and appreciate all the knowledge dispersed.

Thanks for the help.

D


----------



## ITCW

Hi, all... I just bought an iBasso D4 Mamba and I just want to make sure I understand how to use it.
   
  If I want to use it as a DAC/Amp combo, then I must connect the D4 to the computer via USB and connect my HD 650 into the "Headphone" out on the D4, right?
   
  But if I want to use the D4 _solely_ as a DAC, then I have to plug my headphone (or my tube amp) into the "Aux In/ Out" rather than the "Headphone" out, right?
   
  Also, since there is no "on/off" switch on the D4, is it safe to leave it plugged into my laptop continuously? Thanks.


----------



## au5t3n5

Yes to everything.
   
  The volume bar can be off if you are using it as a DAC only. 
   
  Quote: 





itcw said:


> Hi, all... I just bought an iBasso D4 Mamba and I just want to make sure I understand how to use it.
> 
> If I want to use it as a DAC/Amp combo, then I must connect the D4 to the computer via USB and connect my HD 650 into the "Headphone" out on the D4, right?
> 
> ...


----------



## estreeter

This thread will celebrate its 1st Anniversary tomorrow, and thats roughly how long I've had my D4. I shall place a couple of candles atop the little guy and light them in honor of its sterling performance under considerable duress. Hell, I might even listen to the thing !


----------



## jamato8

Looks like two years and I just realized it was started on my birthday. :^)


----------



## Sicilian0

Was reading some posts and mad wolf states the opamp is soldered and not rollable, but the website states that the mamba is?! 

Maybe the newest version of the mamba is not soldered in can anyone help with this, I still have not received my mamba and was wondering as I have asked ti for 2 samples of opa1611?! 

Will I be able to just pop them in like the p6 or do I need to fine someone to put them in permanently soldered in?!


Thanks for the help!


----------



## au5t3n5

They are totally removable and replaceable. Like plugs into an electrical outlet.
  
  Quote: 





sicilian0 said:


> Was reading some posts and mad wolf states the opamp is soldered and not rollable, but the website states that the mamba is?!
> 
> Maybe the newest version of the mamba is not soldered in can anyone help with this, I still have not received my mamba and was wondering as I have asked ti for 2 samples of opa1611?!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sicilian0

That's awesome! I can't wait to plug in my new opamp!


Thanks!


----------



## Sicilian0

Two last question....ti is sending me opa1611aid is this the same amp that I keep reading about the opa1611?
 And #2 what is mean by burn in and is it the amps that have to burn in?

I just don't want to burn my mamba before I get to enjoy it!!!

Thanks again!

Sorry to bug with the most basic of questions!


----------



## Sicilian0

I just received my very own D4 and it sounds great! 
But....the opamp is soldered in and I didn't want to just plck it out, so I can't put in the opa1611 :mad:

Anyone who has worked on it can please shed some light? Or do I have to send it to someone to put a tray in the mamaba so I can plug in the other opamp?

Thanks!


----------



## au5t3n5

It is opamp rollable...I don't see how it is soldered in....
   
  care to share some pictures?
  
  Quote: 





sicilian0 said:


> I just received my very own D4 and it sounds great!
> But....the opamp is soldered in and I didn't want to just plck it out, so I can't put in the opa1611
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sicilian0

It looks identical to the pictures on mad wolfs blog listed below.

http://sz55gn.wordpress.com/ibasso-d4-mamba/

I think the pictures you posted are after it was done by hiflight, and there definitely are some changes...


----------



## au5t3n5

he didnt do anything...he mailed me the opamps and i swapped them myself. that was after i installed bybass buffers and different oamp. the picture you have is one of soldered bypassbuffers and a dual 2:1 opamp.
   
  there arent that many good instructions online...but you can pop off all 3 of those chips, the 2 buffers on the left and the 1 opamp on the right. carefully lift them up and wiggle them out vertically. take the opamp off first since you can get leverage from the right as there isnt much blocking your way. get like a knife or something and slightly pry it up. be very gently. after a little work itll be coming right off and you should be able to pull them out like pulling out a nail from a wall.
   
  you cannot have a soldered d4 unless you bought an aftermarket used one that someone soldered. online it advertises rollable opamps, and it should be rollable...
  Quote: 





sicilian0 said:


> It looks identical to the pictures on mad wolfs blog listed below.
> 
> http://sz55gn.wordpress.com/ibasso-d4-mamba/
> 
> I think the pictures you posted are after it was done by hiflight, and there definitely are some changes...


----------



## Sicilian0

I really appreciate your patience with me ob this. So the small opamp spider looking thing has 8 legs and they are look like they are soldered onto a tray,

I pry under the black tray that it it sitting on and not under the actual "spider" itself, right?

The opamps are freaking tiny, much much smaller than I was anticipating so I really don't want to yank it off just to find out that i destroyed it since day one....then I will definitely feel useless! 


Thanks again!


----------



## Sicilian0

The opa1611 is tiny compared to the LT1355 pictured in your post. I think that's where the confusion is setting in, I ordered the opamp from TI and it's not placed in anything, but acing it's tiny like the size on the opamp that is currently in the mamba!


----------



## HiFlight

The OPA1611 is an SOIC case style opamp and must be soldered to an SOIC-DIP adapter in order to be used in any
iBasso amp as all rollable iBasso amps use DIP sockets.


----------



## qusp

also i think it needs to be said that the opa1611 is a single channel opamp,the opa1612 is a dual, so you will need a dual soic to dip8 adapter with 2 x opa1611 soldered onto it to replace the stock opamp if there is only one socket for the gain stage (rather than 2 for the buffers)


----------



## Sicilian0

I think it's just easier to buy them than try to fiddle with it myself! 
Thanks for the input and will most likely email highlight for prices on the mods! 

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## 5370H55V

Anyone know if its ok to plug the D4 into a usb hub? From what I understand a hub splits the current between different usb devices; will the D4 become underpowered and cause the SQ to degrade?


----------



## Sicilian0

Just an update...finally got my very own top kit from hiflight...the sound with the optional L/R amp tailored for my senns hd 25 is amazing, the craftsmanship is awesome and I highly recommend it for the D4.... Thanks Ron and all the posters for the guidance!


----------



## bl4ke360

I think I have a problem with my D4, when I use the amp section it works fine, like when I use it out of my phone. But when I use it with my computer using the dac+amp, it makes the bass sound crackly, and overall worse than when using just the amp section. Could it be because my phone has a better dac than the D4? Or does it have to do with clipping and if so how is this solved besides selling it and buying something else?


----------



## estreeter

The problem has little to do with the D4 and a lot to do with your computer. There are about 500 threads on this very issue over at the Computer Audiophile forums:
   
  http://www.computeraudiophile.com/forum
   
  If its any consolation, most of us have been there, and the problem sucks.


----------



## bl4ke360

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> The problem has little to do with the D4 and a lot to do with your computer. There are about 500 threads on this very issue over at the Computer Audiophile forums:
> 
> http://www.computeraudiophile.com/forum
> 
> If its any consolation, most of us have been there, and the problem sucks.


 

 Searched for d4, only got about 10 results and nothing to do with the problem I'm having. Can you link me directly to where you're talking about or if there is a possible solution to my problem?


----------



## estreeter

OK, I said the problem has* little to do with your amp*, and you went off and searched for 'D4' ?? You need to look in the DAC forum - you will find entire threads from folk having a similar problem. There is no single cause - you have to be methodical and make the changes suggested in those threads until the problem goes away.


----------



## bl4ke360

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> OK, I said the problem has* little to do with your amp*, and you went off and searched for 'D4' ?? You need to look in the DAC forum - you will find entire threads from folk having a similar problem. There is no single cause - you have to be methodical and make the changes suggested in those threads until the problem goes away.


 


  well, the first 20 pages of the DAC forum had nothing useful, if there were as many people with similar problems as you say, I think I would have found one thread by now.


----------



## bl4ke360

Would using a usb/spdif converter to connect the d4 into the spdif port on my PC solve the problem?


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





bl4ke360 said:


> Would using a usb/spdif converter to connect the d4 into the spdif port on my PC solve the problem?


 

 No, the conversion is going the wrong way.  These converters take USB from the computer and extract the spdif.  Your D4 can't use spdif.  
   
  I don't know of a spdif/usb converter.  
   
  You could, of course, sell your D4 and purchase a D10 or D12 both of which have optical inputs.


----------



## bl4ke360

-deleted-


----------



## bl4ke360

Quote: 





hiflight said:


> You could, of course, sell your D4 and purchase a D10 or D12 both of which have optical inputs.


 


  And that would solve my problem for sure? Would the D10 or D12 also have more power, because sometimes my D4 doesn't provide enough volume even with the gain on high. I'd like to have a desktop amp like the Fiio e9 but I heard they're pointless for low impedence headphones.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





bl4ke360 said:


> And that would solve my problem for sure? Would the D10 or D12 also have more power, because sometimes my D4 doesn't provide enough volume even with the gain on high. I'd like to have a desktop amp like the Fiio e9 but I heard they're pointless for low impedence headphones.


 

 I also find the E9 to be overkill for my phones, but the 1/4" jack is perfectly usable with an adapter. The main issue is with balanced armature IEMs, where the 10-ohm output impedance will impact sound quality - nwavguy also claims the E9 is unacceptably noisy but that hasnt been a problem with my less-than-pristine sources.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





bl4ke360 said:


> And that would solve my problem for sure? Would the D10 or D12 also have more power, because sometimes my D4 doesn't provide enough volume even with the gain on high. I'd like to have a desktop amp like the Fiio e9 but I heard they're pointless for low impedence headphones.


 

 No, the D10 or D12 will not have more volume than the D4, but much depends upon the level of the signal delivered to your AmpDac and, of course, the efficiency of your phones.  I find that usually the optical input delivers a somewhat higher input level than does the USB input, thus resulting in a higher volume potential.  It is a cleaner signal as well, as there is usually less computer noise.


----------



## s0lar

I was wondering what the best sounding opamps are when battery life is important.
  Now I am using a OPA1612 but it eats up batteries very fast. I am looking for at least 20h of battery life.
  The original opamp sounds ok but mids are a lot better with the OPA1612.


----------



## au5t3n5

Battery life is not so much opamp based but the buffers. Swap the buffers out with bypasses and you'll instantly get several fold longer battery life. I have two bypasses and a different opamp in mine and the battery life is really long. I used to have to change it every like maybe 4-5 days, but now I can go like 3 weeks or more on the same battery.
  
  Quote: 





s0lar said:


> I was wondering what the best sounding opamps are when battery life is important.
> Now I am using a OPA1612 but it eats up batteries very fast. I am looking for at least 20h of battery life.
> The original opamp sounds ok but mids are a lot better with the OPA1612.


----------



## herrbbiiee

Hi all
   
  I have been a pleased D4 owner for some time now, probably a year or so, pairing it with my D2000's.
   
  I also have a samsung galaxy S2, which samsung has announced will be able to run Android 4.0 (ice cream sandwich) which also supports digital audio out.
   
  Has anyone looked into pairing the D4 with a phone? Any idea where I can pick up a micro-usb to mini-usb cable from?
   
  Am very keen to get this up and running, it will make the perfect amp!
   
  Thanks
   
  Andy


----------



## s0lar

I have a Nokia C7 (runs Symbian and has USB-to-go). I can use my Corda MOVE as an external DAC but the iBasso D4 does not work. Other users confirmed Fiio E7 working as external DAC on Nokia phones as well.
  The D4 seems to work on an iPad (not tested by me but other people on the forum confirm).


----------



## garysohn

Google "micro-usb to mini-usb cable"


----------



## steven_1026

Can somebody please explain what are the advantages of a dual dac configuration?
   
  I can't find the answers anywhere.


----------



## herrbbiiee

Quote: 





garysohn said:


> Google "micro-usb to mini-usb cable"


 


  ok cheers


----------



## RingingEars

Sorry to bump and old thread and this may be a dumb question, but can the Aux out on the Mamba be used to plug in an amp.
  My Fubar2 MKII died on me and I'm looking to replace it this time with a DAC that is also portable.
  I want to plug the Mamba into my computer but I need it to be able to hook up to a Topping TP21 to power my speakers.


----------



## au5t3n5

Yes, it can be used as DAC only (which means you need to plug it into an amp unless you want to blow your ears out!).
  
  Quote: 





ringingears said:


> Sorry to bump and old thread and this may be a dumb question, but can the Aux out on the Mamba be used to plug in an amp.
> My Fubar2 MKII died on me and I'm looking to replace it this time with a DAC that is also portable.
> I want to plug the Mamba into my computer but I need it to be able to hook up to a Topping TP21 to power my speakers.


----------



## RingingEars

Thanks for the quick reply. I figured as much since it's an AUX in/out. I just need a stereo input to rca out? I think I have one somewhere.


----------



## herrbbiiee

could someone please confirm if the sansa clip+ can output usb audio to the D4?
   
  Thanx


----------



## xXSjnHassanXx

Hi, just power up my D4 mamba with this
  http://voyager8.blogspot.com/2011/10/my-yb-642-yoobao-long-march-power-bank.html
   
  just switch to USB, and this amp can take USB as power only...
   
  solve my battery issue..


----------



## AnakChan

Looks like iBasso just upped the Mamba with a D42. Searched around HF and couldn't find anything here. Specs are as follows :-
   
  http://www.ibasso.com/en/products/show.asp?ID=79
   
  Still using the WM8740 DAC and PCM2706, but circuitry around the DAC's been improved. Looks like they've changed the layout slightly differently :-


----------



## jamato8

Nice, from the images it looks well machined. Something more to enhance our listening pleasure. 
   
   

 *[size=large]iBasso D42 Mamba*
*[size=large]USB-DAC/Headphone AMP[/size]*
  [size=medium]The D42 is a refinement of the well received D4. While we keep the AMP section exactly same as the original D4, we improved the DAC section by using better components.  The enclosure is very different to the D4's. It is a well made enclosure with hairline finish.[/size]
_[size=large]Main features:[/size]_
 [size=medium]- Dual Wolfson WM8740 DAC Chip 
 - TI PCM2706 for USB signal input, provides I2S interface for decoding
 - Works as a DAC+AMP Combo, a standalone AMP, or a standalone DAC (Line out function) 
 - 2-Setting Gain Switch
 - OPAMP rollable
 - AMP section can be powered by either USB or 9V battery
 - Measures 60*20*92mm, and weighs 102g
 - Comes with 3.5 to 3.5 interconnect cable, pouch, USB cable, and OTG cable.[/size]
[/size]


----------



## herrbbiiee

Its interesting to see that they provide a usb otg cable with the D42, allowing direct connection to a compatible micor usb device (eg most android phones).
   
  Does anyone know where these cables can be purchased from?
   
  I have emailed ibasso, but don't expect them to be available from them separately.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





herrbbiiee said:


> Its interesting to see that they provide a usb otg cable with the D42, allowing direct connection to a compatible micor usb device (eg most android phones).
> 
> Does anyone know where these cables can be purchased from?
> 
> I have emailed ibasso, but don't expect them to be available from them separately.


 
  I have seen them on Amazon and possibly eBay. I hope to hear the D42 today or tomorrow. Fast delivery here in China. :^)


----------



## herrbbiiee

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> I have seen them on Amazon and possibly eBay. I hope to hear the D42 today or tomorrow. Fast delivery here in China. :^)


 
   
  Could you provide a linky to the item on amazon??


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





herrbbiiee said:


> Could you provide a linky to the item on amazon??


 
  I have seen them in the past. I would do a search on there and ebay 
  ----------------------
   
  I have the D42 now. I am letting it burn in but out of the box it is very clean and dynamic sounding. I found some 9volt batteries here in Shanghai and can notice that with the 9volt battery, there is more authority to the sound but the USB powered connection works great as well. 
   
  ---------------------------------
   
  Yesterday the bass was a little bloated, which isn't abnormal for caps that need to form. Today, much better and more solid. I imagine after 100 hours or so there will be more to tell, so I will let it play on.


----------



## Benny-x

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> I have seen them in the past. I would do a search on there and ebay
> ----------------------
> 
> I have the D42 now. I am letting it burn in but out of the box it is very clean and dynamic sounding. I found some 9volt batteries here in Shanghai and can notice that with the 9volt battery, there is more authority to the sound but the USB powered connection works great as well.
> ...


 
   
  Haha, I came all the way through this thread, trying to see when the hell the D42 was released. I was sure that when emailed iBasso about a few amps a week and a half ago I hadn't seen it. Then on the VERY last page I find out it came out 4 days ago...  Happy to hear though, it looks sharp. I like the styling better than the D4, and that USB-B connector is an interesting change. For the better? At least probably more dependable. Any chance you could take some pictures of it and your setup?
   
  And How does it pair with your phone? I'm looking to hook mine up to my Galaxy S3, and the D4 could do that and not require the USB Audio Recorder Pro, so I hope the D42 keeps the same USB receiver and capabilities. I appreciate the bridge that USB-ARP is, but I really don't like it's usability. 
   
  Also, what headphones are you pairing this with, Jamoto? I'm looking to buy an amp that pairs well with my V-Moda M100s and Sennheiser IE8s. So keeping the big soundstage those both have is key.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





benny-x said:


> Haha, I came all the way through this thread, trying to see when the hell the D42 was released. I was sure that when emailed iBasso about a few amps a week and a half ago I hadn't seen it. Then on the VERY last page I find out it came out 4 days ago...  Happy to hear though, it looks sharp. I like the styling better than the D4, and that USB-B connector is an interesting change. For the better? At least probably more dependable. Any chance you could take some pictures of it and your setup?
> 
> And How does it pair with your phone? I'm looking to hook mine up to my Galaxy S3, and the D4 could do that and not require the USB Audio Recorder Pro, so I hope the D42 keeps the same USB receiver and capabilities. I appreciate the bridge that USB-ARP is, but I really don't like it's usability.
> 
> Also, what headphones are you pairing this with, Jamoto? I'm looking to buy an amp that pairs well with my V-Moda M100s and Sennheiser IE8s. So keeping the big soundstage those both have is key.


 
  I don't have it with a phone yet. I am using my laptop as a source. I use my JH13 Pros with the TWag v3 OM, and excellent superb cable that lets the 13's do more than I thought them possible, the ESW10 JPN also with the TWag v3 OM (an appreciable upgrade to what I think is an excellent stock cable, and my trusty PortaPros. With all the soundstage is large but well imaged. Using a phone or a computer as a source with the dual dacs in the D42 doing all the real work and then a op amp rollable amp section is something a few years ago, unheard of. 
   
  Yes, the D42 is the real deal, it performs. Clean dynamic sound.


----------



## Benny-x

You convinced me! I placed my order 2 days ago for the black model. I'll keep going with this in the new D42 thread.


----------



## tomcourtenay

Could anyone with a ibasso d4 and a Galaxy 4 check compatibility without USB Audio Recorder Pro?
   
  Thanks in advance


----------



## antbear31

Hi Benny-x,
  Are you able to confirm if the new D42 works with your S3?  I have the Note 2 and hoping to not use USB Audio Recorder Pro also.


----------



## Benny-x

Quote: 





antbear31 said:


> Hi Benny-x,
> Are you able to confirm if the new D42 works with your S3?  I have the Note 2 and hoping to not use USB Audio Recorder Pro also.


 
  Hey antbear, have a look at the new D42 thread. I just answered this and gave some initial impressions over there, and I think that's where all of the newer amp discussion is going to be happening anyway.
   
  See post: http://www.head-fi.org/t/666556/new-ibasso-d42-mamba/15#post_9569386


----------



## antbear31

Thanks benny-x. I just saw the update there.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Benny-x

Awesome, happy to help


----------



## herrbbiiee

Quote: 





tomcourtenay said:


> Could anyone with a ibasso d4 and a Galaxy 4 check compatibility without USB Audio Recorder Pro?
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
  i would also be interested to know this


----------



## charlie0904

i did try my D4 with S3.

it works straight through default music player.


----------



## AKGQ701

Does anyone know if the dual WM8740's in the D42 can play 24/96 or 24/192? I couldn't find any information on the website. Thanks in advance


----------



## piotrekfronc

The wolfson can but texas one used as connector (this is why it works with S3 and any other, RSA Intruder has same usb entry dac) has
  maximum 16bit/48k.
   
  Its a classical, I have intruder and Myst 1974 and all of them share same data entry usb texas chip.
   
   
  Any DAC that has basic texas entry for usb will work with any otg supported android rom.
   
  Remameber, the lo9w dac entry doesnt decode the signal, its there just because support is now mostly for **** chips from texas.
   
  Anyway: there is no way your ear can hear difference between 16 bit and any higher ones - for recordings and mixing its does make difference but not for playing music.
   
  I know what Im saying, I had plenty of DAP, DAC combos and did plenty of tests (using JH16 for these tests).


----------



## herrbbiiee

For what its worth the D4 works very well with the new Xperia Z1
  
 I finally have the portable player I was looking for


----------



## jpalenzuela

Anyone has compared this with the schiit Magni/modi or vali/modi combo? I want to get this device for my SR80i and MS2 but don't know if this amp/dac is suitable for them. Does it adds warmth?


----------



## asintado08

Can the D42 bypass the iphone 5 dac/amp using the Apple CCK?


----------



## ZeblodS

Hello,
  
 Can someone tell me if the "current" iBasso D42 have the same DAC clipping issue?
  
 Thanks.
  
 Quote:


madwolf said:


> The supply voltage of the AD8616 is insufficient to handle the output of the WM8740.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

